# Classic K Miniatures thread. pics and updates on my mini's



## cassie

my second miniature, Penny... Raylee Park Classic Touch, is looking very suspicious and after consulting with the lovely people on here I have started a thread of her own as we think she is in foal






If she is in foal I have worked out that she can't be any earlier then 8 months pregnant so I'm thinking she must be about 8-9 months. but you opinions are welcome and much appreciated.

I am thinking of asking her previous owner if she has been with a stallion at all... when I first got them both he thought SUZIE would be due in January, we all know she wasn't as my little Finn is now 2 weeks old.... but I am wondering if he might have meant Penny.... which would mean she would be about the 9-10month pregnant mark... I might still get a foal tester.

I sent a picture to her breeder who had one foal from her and she thinks she is definitley pregnant and has maybe 2-3 months to go... anyway enough of my rambling, here are some pics of Penny



thankyou!!

first pic of her in 2008, she was in foal at this point and had a beautiful little palomino stallion with white face and stockings...




Penny on the 29th March...




early August...




and late October...



















so what do you think?

Thankyou


----------



## lucky lodge

:yeah



:yeah



:yeah A penny thread are you gunna put here on marestare


----------



## cassie

Yeah I will but not until she is closer  hoping dad might have the second stall done so Finn n suzie can still go in at night bit he will be about 2-3 mnths by that stage so will be able to stay out at night



lol


----------



## Lindi-loo

Oh Goodie another one to watch 



 best stock up my cupboard with lotsa chocy bickies


----------



## Eagle

A Penny and Bunny thread



I think it is a good idea if you start to catch her daily and touch her... well you know where



so she starts to get used to it.




welcome back to "the wait"


----------



## MeganH

A Penny Thread!!






Yay!


----------



## AnnaC

Well as we waited around 4 months for Suzie to foal - waiting 5 months for Penny will be a doddle! LOL!!

I wonder how many pages will will manage to post before Penny gives up her Bunny?


----------



## Eagle

400? ROFL


----------



## cassie

Eagle said:


> A Penny and Bunny thread
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is a good idea if you start to catch her daily and touch her... well you know where
> 
> 
> 
> so she starts to get used to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> welcome back to "the wait"


already started



she lets me feel her tummy for a little while as long as I am giving her scratches, and she lets me feel her udder or lack there of LOL

do you think she has 5 months to go? that would be the longest... as it would make it march again... haha, YAY for the guessing game again


----------



## lucky lodge

have you got any update photos of her udders


----------



## cassie

I've got one at home I'll upload later... she hasn't started bagging up at all yet... still think she has a way to go yet lol right now she is miserable in the pouring rain!!


----------



## Eagle

The weather here is just so crazy, we have had no rain all summer and the fields have no grass left, there is dust everywhere



Well last night it rained cats and dogs and now it is SNOWING


----------



## cassie

SNOWING ARE YOU SERIOUS!!!!!!! WOW!!!





we are having crazy weather here too!! usually the coldest October gets is 20 degrees celcius, it didn't even reach that hot today! was light misty rain, to pouring rain all day! and an average of 14 degrees!! brr freezing for thiss time of year!! glad we got the rain... but brrr LOL

hope you don't get a bad winter there Renee!!


----------



## Eagle

The horses are really hairy already so that isn't a good sign



The snow has now turned to pouring rain now, the boys haven't been out much all morning but they are still soaked.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/607/25oct2011.png/


----------



## cassie

Naw poor things!!! Well I hope their coats are wrong hehe 

Thankyou for ringing me too



much appreciated!! Xo


----------



## Lindi-loo

Oh Gosh not snow already 



 ..Was very early here last year Nov and Im out in it 24/7 over the Christmas period selling Christmas trees so not good news 



..I do love snow on the ground and the sun in the sky so pretty


----------



## Eagle

The snow turned to rain so now there is mud every where


----------



## weerunner

Hey, I have 4 mares that are all due in March. they are between 180 and 198 days preggers today. Here is my blog if you want to compare my girls bellies to yours. I'd say they are close to the same size/shape. I have two that are showing alot and two that are not showing quite as much.

http://www.weerunner.blogspot.com/

I just love this time of year as I watch them grow. I always try to have early spring foals so they dont have to deal with the flies and heat of summer.


----------



## AnnaC

Your girls are looking good Amanda - will you have a thread for them here when they get closer? Golly things are starting to look busy for us mare watchers come the new Year!


----------



## AnnaC

Renee, I cant believe you have just had SNOW!! But I can well appreciate that with the rain falling on all your 'parched' ground, you are now suffering from a mud bath. We have had a couple of days of torrential rain here, lots of floods down south of me (hope you are ok Lindy?), but we are so lucky in that our ground may feel 'squelchy' under foot, but within an hour of the rain stopping, it has all drained away! Good reason to live up a mountain (unless of course it snows, when we then become cut off!!).


----------



## cassie

poor Penny is still miserable in the rain with her rugs on LOL she was loving not having any rugs on hehe. I think i felt her 'bunny' moving yesterday... only little movements...

WeeRunner thankyou so much!! that was a great help! they do look to be about the same stage of pregnancy






ok do you guys think I should ask their previous owner about Penny, stallions and such?? or should I try get a foal tester and confirm first?





Thanks


----------



## weerunner

Anna C, thank you for the compliments on my girls, yes they will be on marestare and I will start a thread for them when they get closer. I have only one camera but it can cover two stalls at once. I'm hoping for a new camera for Xmas






Cassie, I would not bother with a foal test if you are already starting to feel flutters, the kicks will get more and more clear from here on in, and by day 210 or so you'll actually see movement just looking at her sides.


----------



## cassie

weerunner said:


> Anna C, thank you for the compliments on my girls, yes they will be on marestare and I will start a thread for them when they get closer. I have only one camera but it can cover two stalls at once. I'm hoping for a new camera for Xmas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cassie, I would not bother with a foal test if you are already starting to feel flutters, the kicks will get more and more clear from here on in, and by day 210 or so you'll actually see movement just looking at her sides.


Thankyou Amanda



I am certainly getting her used to me touching feeling and playing with her, its probably actually really good that she is pregnant as I am spending more time with her and she is relaxing with me, having Finn is definitley helping Somehow, ever since he has come along she has really settled down... she is still flightly but lets me do heaps more stuff with her then she used to!





hey Anna and Diane, do you put your mares on marestare?? so we can watch?

so Amanda you have 4 girls due...

Diane has 7...

Renee I think you said you had 1?

Megan has 1 YAY!!!

I have 1

who else has mares due in the next few months??

Anna how many do you have due?


----------



## cassie

WOW Diane she is beautiful!!


----------



## lucky lodge

cassie said:


> Thankyou Amanda
> 
> 
> 
> I am certainly getting her used to me touching feeling and playing with her, its probably actually really good that she is pregnant as I am spending more time with her and she is relaxing with me, having Finn is definitley helping Somehow, ever since he has come along she has really settled down... she is still flightly but lets me do heaps more stuff with her then she used to!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey Anna and Diane, do you put your mares on marestare?? so we can watch?
> 
> so Amanda you have 4 girls due...
> 
> Diane has 7...
> 
> Renee I think you said you had 1?
> 
> Megan has 1 YAY!!!
> 
> I have 1
> 
> who else has mares due in the next few months??
> 
> Anna how many do you have due?






Iam very upset with you .....you forgot my 2 girls



:rofl



:rofl


----------



## cassie

lol no I didn't forget your girls... you will notice I said in the next few MONTHS! I'm sure your girls including Bree's will have theres in the next MONTH LOL

I couldn't forget you or your girls Jenny





I was meaning the ones that we have to look forward to that still have a few months to go..





silly billy


----------



## a mini dream come true

I have one due



possibly two



. They are a little way off tho.

Diane love your one in the pic. She is beautiful. When is she due?


----------



## Eagle

Amanda I loved watching your cam this year



Cassie I think I might have 2 but I didn't do an US on Britt so I am not 100%

Diane Pokey is gorgeous



if she were smaller you could post her to me





I aam glad you are enjoying Penny and getting to know her better Cassie


----------



## AnnaC

Ooooo Diane, Pokey is simply gorgeous - bet it will be an 'interesting' foal!

We will not be foaling until July next year, so no telling with my over fat girls if any or who will be foaling yet!! Think Cathy got 7 covered, might have been 8, but with them all following each other in season or being in season at the same time, all I know is that the boys were busy and we were often covering 3 per day and I got completely muddled. LOL!!

Bad night last night - the rain here simply wouldn't give up and the roof vent on the mobile home that I call my bedroom/personal space away from household mayhem, suddenly decided to leak - right on to my head at 1.30am!! Drip, drip drip!! I shot up in bed, gabbed my pillows out of the way and cursed very loudly!! Finally fetched a jug and wedged it against the bed's headboard with a couple of books to catch the drip. Moved myself and the pillows further down the bed (much to the annoyance of one of the cats) and went back to sleep. Trouble was that the duvet was now over my head and I kept waking up to find that it had escaped from my 'fold back' and was threatening to smother me. Grrrrr!! Think g/son will be up on the roof with some sealing stuff this morning.


----------



## Eagle

oh Anna I am so sorry



there is nothing worse than being woken in the night



How are you feeling these days?


----------



## AnnaC

I'm doing ok thanks Renee. We are all a bit busy at the moment, doing huge 'clear up' activities outside, and I am doing my bit to help in the mornings, but still taking my 'rest' time during the afternoons regardless of whether I feel tired or not!

How's your mud today? Anymore snow or is it just rain now? We have weather warnings here for massive downpours tonight - not sure what they think we have been having for the past few days if 'massive' is on its way!


----------



## cassie

You poor thing Anna!!!! Glad you were still able to get some sleep!!

We have had downpours of rain here too n yesterday I came for lunch n could here something dripping so I went into the bathroom nope the shower wasn't leakingwent back into the living room n almost slipped over from the puddle!! I looked up n the was a stream of water coming from the main point of our lights!!!( our lights are sort of chandelier like with three bulbs on the outside n a point in the middle!.) which was where the stream was coming from well I freaked out! Common sense water n electricity don't mix!! So I rang mum to tell her put some towels n a bucket down and sticky taped the light switches do noone could turn the lights on lol ahhh

Dad came home n checked it... We had a turf farm growing on our roof lol blocking the gutter n making the water leak through!!! Very scary stuff but it's fixed!! So I kinda know how you feel at least it wasn't in the middle of the night lol


----------



## Eagle

The sun is back out today so I let the boys out, BIG mistake cos they started running and they both slipped over. It stopped them running though. Lol


----------



## cassie

Lol oh no!!! how scary!! They were ok though?


----------



## Eagle

Yes they just took the corner too fast and slid on their sides. Boys!


----------



## AnnaC

Goodness Cassie, how lucky it wasn't evening time and you switched the light on!! We might have fixed my leak - just waiting for the massive downpour tonight to see!





Glad the boys were ok Renee - so now they have one muddy side, or did they they go have a good roll anyway?





Ok so we also had a short hour of sunshine today, so rushed off down the dell fields to check on the girls (and one small colt foal!) So took some very quick pictures of our possible in foal mares - missed out one, but it seems that we have 7 that we covered. Now do you think they might be in foal - not foaling until July next year (I'm laughing here coz they all look as though they just have a few weeks to go!!)

First we had to call them - here they come Nutty first of course (pulling faces at whoever was trying to overtake her!)






Then a few more.






More.






We walked away towards another field trying to find the rest, but the first lot galloped after us... here they come.....











Cont.........


----------



## AnnaC

OK couldn't take another picture of the charging girls coz phone wouldn't work quickly enough and we were surrounded and overtaken before I could go 'click'!!

Howver we found most of them, should have 41 out here on the 25 acres and in the end we managed to count 41.















Small filly foal spotted in amongst this group.






Small boy grabbing a drink.






OK - in foal or not??? Nutty.






Hang in there folks.......continued......


----------



## AnnaC

LB keeps telling me too many pics!!!

Nutty daughter Lady.






Nutty daughter Neyla (with Nutty)






Nutty daughter Narcotics.






Narcotic's daughter Nell.






And Prue.






So?????? LOL!!


----------



## cassie

HAHA WOW Anna!!!!!!!!!! they sure have massive tummy's!! LOL Prue looks like she could pop any second! they must get absoloutly massive when they really are close!! LOL


----------



## AnnaC

You are too kind Cassie - to be honest they are simply FAT!! LOL!!


----------



## AnnaC

I do agree with you Diane - less would be more! We could really do with a big cut down, but luckily with all this land we can wait for the perfect homes to come along. Very few of that 41 are actually bred from - three are retired and Nutty retires after this coming foal. One mare has never bred and we dont bother to try any more, neither do we breed from several others which I consider too small. Others are yearlings/2 and 3 year olds that we might breed from in the future. We do have two 4 year olds and one 5 year old that we might breed from next year and give the other regular breeders the year off (actually we usually only breed every other year or every second year from our older girls, but we have been known to have two foals on the trot from the younger mares before their year off).

So you see, most of those 41 are just a 'waste of space'/living the natural life with no effort on their part! LOL!! But breeding is such a long term thing - you get a foal you think might have the potential to be allowed to carry on the line, then you wait years to see them as 'adult', then you perhaps want to try using different stallions to get more foals with the possible potential to carry on with - a never ending circle!!


----------



## Lindi-loo

Oh I just love Prue shes beautiful 



 ..really wish I had more grazing here certainly a dream for me to see all those ponies in the paddocks from the house 



 ..my dream pony..a tri colured chunky type mini with masses of hair lol ..a girl can dream eh


----------



## cassie

Lindi-loo said:


> Oh I just love Prue shes beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> ..really wish I had more grazing here certainly a dream for me to see all those ponies in the paddocks from the house
> 
> 
> 
> ..my dream pony..a tri colured chunky type mini with masses of hair lol ..a girl can dream eh


I certainly agree there Lindi hehe I love to dream! I think I already can tick the chunky mare box ahem suzie LOL but a pinto mmm yep would be very very nice


----------



## lucky lodge

wow now there wide loads and just love all that grass wish a had grass like that


----------



## Eagle

Well Anna your girls sure don't want for much



Can you adopt me



I think you should show us some close ups of a few girls that are open so we can compare. I am NOT going to say they are over weight cos mine are huge



Maybe I will take some pics today.

As for 41



I am speechless but very jealous, as Linda has said that is a dream for many of us


----------



## Eagle

oh wow Diane, that is one HOT boy, this foal is going to be stunning!


----------



## AnnaC

Oh Diane he is just magnificent!!








How long have we got to wait before we can really start getting excited about our first view of what will obviously be a fabulous foal?


----------



## Eagle

I just love it when they all greet an old friend and I would give anything to know what they say to each other.

I am crossing my fingers that she is preggo Diane.


----------



## AnnaC

Oh what a lovely story Diane! But I know that horses, like elephants, never forget.....years ago when I had a livery yard (big horses) there was a 4 year old (born on the place with me) and another old boy in his early 20's. The old boy used to excort the youngster on the roads during his first rides out. The owner of the old boy took him away to live at her own house, but some 4 years later he was at a local show doing the veteran class and by chance the young horse, now an 8 year old, was also there competing. For some reason the young horse happened to neigh at something, and the old boy immediately lifted his head and answered to then be answered with great excitment by the younger one. Neither owner knew that the other one was at the show, but eventually, by following the sounds of the two horses they let them meet. Oh what a joyful session of meeting and greeting (I was told), but after it was over, they were both quite happy to go their own separate ways. But 4 years is quite a time to simply be remembering a friend's neigh!!


----------



## Eagle

How wonderful!


----------



## cassie

WOW Diane he is STUNNING!!!!!

this foal is going to be absolotuly gorgeous...

and excuse me, but none of you answered my question,... ah hem!

"do you Diane and Anna put your mares on Marestare?? so we can watch them foaling??"

thankyou


----------



## Eagle

I am not putting mine on, I am going to keep them all to myself

ROFL


----------



## AnnaC

Dont think we will be doing marestare Cassie, for several reasons. Mainly the expense, although things might hopefully have changed by next July which is when we will be foaling.

Secondly, although I would love to share our foaling experiences with all you lovely folk here, we always have someone sitting up with our mares anyway - one person who is wide awake and can wake up the second person with time to get dressed, suited and booted, and have a wake-up cuppa and be all prepared before a mare starts to foal. (we have had a few false alarms with this method, but better to be wide awake by 'mistake' than miss a foaling, is the way we think). So while any of you would be welcome to watch, there would be no need for scrambling to make contact with us if someone was going into labour.

I know this year was different as I was not well and had to leave the whole thing to Cathy (and Hamish for the odd 'sit in' to give Cathy a break) even then Cathy was able to phone me before Mummy foaled which almost gave me enough time to pee the dog before shutting her in, to find some warm clothes plus drive over to her place for the birth - arrived just as Cathy was clearing the bag from the little fellas front end. I expect we shall be foaling at Cathy's place again next year, but this time I hope to be able to take a more active part.

I did share a foaling once with several internet friends, back when we all had webcams and I just set my laptop and webcam up in Nutty's stable as she went into labour, it was a bit dark, but they managed to watch, so it worked quite well! Could always think about doing that again (if we dont marestare) for those of you willing to rummage around to find those old cams that we once thought so great!


----------



## cassie

Eagle said:


> I am not putting mine on, I am going to keep them all to myself
> 
> ROFL


HAHA Renee, I already know that you put your girls on marestare... thats why I didn't ask silly... and you BETTER have your girls up otherwise I will be very cranky tsk tsk tsk LOL

thats fair enough Diane and Anna, I just knew that we hadn't discussed it so I was curious hehe thankyou for explaining





ok Renee, a question for you! do you foal your mares in paddocks or stables?? I know that you have a great stable set up so I gather you will be... but just checking





we just moved one herd of our cows, calves and bull this morning... always tricky with week old calves at foot, cos they get scared much easier, but if we get the used to crossing roads and changing paddocks at an earlier stage we find that they do better



so of our yearlings will be going to market on Thursday and some on Tuesday to another breeder, he buys them off us then fattens them up on mountain grass then sells them.



its a good system...

we are also planning on downsizing our cows, and probably going to sell some with calves at foot... a bit sad, but I 'm excited cos it means we can keep better control of matings with the bulls and get out cows and calves in REALLY good nick thats the plan anyway!

I am SO confused by Penny... I don't know what to think...



I think I might just ring Mark and ask if there is ANY possible chance she is in foal... WDIK!


----------



## lucky lodge

why are you confused about penny ??????????????????/


----------



## Eagle

Cassie is confused cos she didn't know a pony could give birth to a Bunny


----------



## MeganH

Eagle said:


> Cassie is confused cos she didn't know a pony could give birth to a Bunny


What about a Joey?? I have seen the photos of the kangaroos in the paddock... she's been exposed



I would like to claim that baby once it has arrived!!


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! You two are quite mad!!





Now Cassie, as Diane says, why are you confused about Penny? I really dont know why folks in general jump up and down and get all hot under the collar about whether their mare is in foal or not!





If she is, she is and if she's not, she's not! It is that simple!





If she is, are you going to wrap her up in cotton wool, are you going to double her food, are you going to panic everytime she has a roll or chases around her field etc etc? No! Of course you are not going to..........ARE YOU!

So where is the reason to get confused or worry? You will continue as normal - looking after her, rugging her if needed, normal feed, feedom and grooming, plus making progress as her best friend. When she gets to around 4 weeks from foaling she will start increasing her udder and this will give you plenty of time to decide whether to have her in Suzie's stable to foal or to work on the place next door (personally, if you think she might fret at being stabled alone, I would keep Suzie and Finn in their stable for company and use the one next door).

See - no need to worry PLUS you have sucessfully been through all this before, so this time it is not new to you. So just relax my friend and go with the flow!


----------



## lucky lodge

well said what make you think she not in foal


----------



## Lindi-loo

I Love the totally chilled out n laid back attitude Anna..your an insiration to us all and we only have a few mares me just 1 lol..it has to be all that green stuff and the fresh Welsh air blowing over the hills..or is it whats in the


----------



## Eagle

I think I will have to ring Anna when my mares are due cos I run round like a headless chicken. Lol


----------



## cassie

sorry girls about the whole stressing thing.... that weekend was crazy! sad day at the vets with the puppy... and then my friend lost her foal to a bad distocia... I was kinda stressing a bit, also the breeder of Penny and Suzie emailed me (as I had emailed her some pics) saying that Penny rejected her first foal and that she had to twitch her so she could let the baby drink... also Mark, the owner I bought them off, said he had to break the sac for the foal she had with him... so as you can imagine I started stressing...






but I have a wee foal test on order should hopefully arrive by the weekend... oh and a pressie for Finn, actually two hehe, I'm hoping he will like them!

because if Penny is in foal I want to be ready for any circumstances and definitley have finadine on hand and such...





I also hadn't felt any movements from her tummy at the time for a few days so I was concerned, I thought I felt something yesterday and the day before... but I will get the foal tester to confirm and then I will know



its just easier... and less stress





Thanks everyone





yes Anna we are so greatful for all your knowledge and wisdome!

Thankyou!!!!


----------



## lucky lodge

hi cassie sorry i havent been on pennys thread for awhile as iam to a bit stressed

i havent felt or seen any movement in saffire at all and she is in foal so dont that stress you out

sorry to hear about your friend losing her foal its just heart braking

give her a big hug from me

is this pennys second foal she may be completly different with this foal


----------



## AnnaC

ME chilled, calm, laid back??????? Oh no!! Come on guys, you all know how easy it is to offer help etc over the internet, but in the real world when you are involved yourself, it's a whole different ball game - and the PANIC gets WORSE as you get older!!

I love foals but hate breeding/foaling. I'm a total jelly when I see one of my girls getting ready to foal (and for several weeks beforehand) you ask Cathy LOL!! She says that she is happy to have me around as back up, but my breathing down her neck makes her get extremely nervous herself.





Two of the mares foaling next year, last foaled as maidens last year (so have missed a year), both had straight forward foalings, but the foals were (understandably) quite a tight fit. I'm ALREADY getting worried about them for next year......will they be ok, will the foals be a lot bigger, etc etc! You lot are talking excitedly about your next year's foals - I'm already getting into a muck sweat!





Lindy - I dont think the stuff that I



is helping at all, might have to send it back to where it came from coz it is not having the effect that I was promised. LOL!!


----------



## AnnaC

I often think that we should have a topic on here for all the 'general' pictures that we want to share, after all it does say 'Cam watchers chat board'. But I'm worried that it would get moved to the Photo and Video Forum???

So oncee again I am borrowing Penny's thread for some general pics - apologies to Cassie and Penny.





A visit to the girls to count them, taken a few days ago - sorry about the misty background, it was the morning mist rising up from the valleys below!

Ah ha spotted a few!





















Now where are the rest - there should be 42!......continued......


----------



## AnnaC

Here they come - they were hiding down the dell.....
















The foals spot something of interest down the slope - think it might have been the dog.






Bringing the 'dell hidees' up into a top field.






hang on folks - more to come..................


----------



## AnnaC

More followers gather and join the group.











All counted and present and correct - time for a quick word with a foal.






and there's that dog!






Thought I would catch one of Dragon out in his field, but he was little more than a pimple on the horizon!!











That's all folks.


----------



## MeganH

Sorry you have been so stressed, Cassie



((HUGS))

Anna, I love ALL the pictures. Such beautiful scenery and horses


----------



## Eagle

There isn't much chance that Penny could foal without at least a few of us watching over her so no worries about her foaling alone



Plus this isn't your first time and having you there to help her will make all the difference


----------



## a mini dream come true

Anna, What georgous pics. I have forgotten what green fields look like. Beautiful setting.


----------



## Wings

Anna I love your place!





And Cassie stop stressing so early... save your stress for much closer


----------



## cassie

haha I will I will!! I think my foal tester has arrived at the post office... so by next week we should know better if I will be getting another little foal or not then all will be well





I'm not that stressed really... LOL I love my girls either way I have to admit though I would be a tiny bit dissapointed if Penny tested open... but I can always breed her sometime myself hopefully





so no biggy





and Anna! those pictures are stunning!! thankyou!


----------



## Lindi-loo

Come on Cassie your an old hand at this foaling game now lol 



 ..no amounts of stress or worry is going to change whats about to happen.."what will be will be"..you handled the last foaling fabulously 



 so all will be just fine

 




 :yeah Fab pictures Anna..



 :wub love all the ponies and the rolling hills 



 :wub


----------



## cassie

some new pics of Penny too



hehe...

will know if she is preggers soon... otherwise she is going on a diet!!!

comparison from August..

.


then october




then today




LOL



:wacko



:wacko



:wacko





and she doesn't look at all pregnant in this photo but I really like it.. what do you all think?


----------



## Eagle

If we are doing things seriously I bet $5 that she has a bunny in the oven


----------



## cassie

haha thanks Renee! still haven't had a chance to test her... I need to see her doing a wee wee and now it is raining grrr



will go out and feed them soon as it seems to be clearing up so will try again then... LOL fun and games!





also what do you all think of her confirmation and such? would she do well in shows do you think? or not I'd like to try her, but won't stress if she isn't good enough or wouldn't go well



thankyou!!


----------



## lucky lodge

i think she lovely and would do very well in the show ring



:yes





if she is prego how far along do you think she would be


----------



## Lindi-loo

shes a pretty girl Cassie


----------



## AnnaC

I think she would do pretty well in the show ring Cassie, she has good general conformation and even if she doesn't 'set the stars alight' as far as the judges are concerned, she certainly wont let you down!

Can I ask the exact date that you got her and Suzie - I would have said that she is pregnant, but would think that she probably has three months or so to go yet? Is this possible? It will depend when you got her and when she was last in with one of Mark's stallion (it was Mark who sold them to you?)


----------



## cassie

AnnaC said:


> I think she would do pretty well in the show ring Cassie, she has good general conformation and even if she doesn't 'set the stars alight' as far as the judges are concerned, she certainly wont let you down!
> 
> Can I ask the exact date that you got her and Suzie - I would have said that she is pregnant, but would think that she probably has three months or so to go yet? Is this possible? It will depend when you got her and when she was last in with one of Mark's stallion (it was Mark who sold them to you?)


Thanks everyone



I know she isn't perfect... but I'm still so new to all this mini stuff its great having you guys here to help me



thankyou!!

I got the girls in March... um about the 3rd of March...? so she could very well have 3-4 months to go... still waiting to get a sample... i got one the other day, but it had been raining and was diluted to much.... I'm watching her like a hawk LOL


----------



## MeganH

She's a pretty girl, Cassie




I hope it isn't too hard and too much longer to catch her peeing. Can't wait for the news


----------



## cassie

MeganH said:


> She's a pretty girl, Cassie
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it isn't too hard and too much longer to catch her peeing. Can't wait for the news


Thankyou Megan

LOL at night just before I feed them is the best time... so tonight I will be waiting and watching LOL as long as it doesn't storm...


----------



## Eagle

How is the pee hunt going?


----------



## lucky lodge

we wont pee pee



:rofl



:rofl


----------



## cassie

haha pee pee not going so well... she has been very sneaky... and we have been getting storms every afternoon...



hoping maybe tonight... but another big storm is expected so I may not be able to catch any thing again... LOL goodness me! this is taking for ever!!





COME ON we wanna know if you have a baby in your tummy Penny!!!!


----------



## AnnaC

Could you pop her into Suzie's stable, then shake some straw under her - rustling straw often makes them pee (just be ready with your container/collecting implement!!)


----------



## cassie

AnnaC said:


> Could you pop her into Suzie's stable, then shake some straw under her - rustling straw often makes them pee (just be ready with your container/collecting implement!!)


great idea Anna, I might try that... lol this is getting a bit annoying hehe


----------



## lucky lodge

:salute come on penny we wont pee we wont peeLOL



:yeah


----------



## Wings

Whistle! It always worked on the riding school ponies!


----------



## cassie

Wings said:


> Whistle! It always worked on the riding school ponies!


hmmm yes well I would... but... I can't whistle...



ever since I got my false tooth... LOL yes I have a false tooth



I haven't been able to





might just have to keep watching and waiting... will try the stable thing though...


----------



## a mini dream come true

:rofl



you girls are so funny. I'll have to remember the straw thing, I have one that never pees when I'm around and



:rofl



one that waits til I go out there to pee.



:rofl never fail. I'm fixing feed buckets and she pees



:rofl


----------



## Eagle

running water! ppppppssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Lindi-loo

A nice fresh bed of straw always works for my girls..I swear they save it up all day until they come inside on the nice fresh straw Iv put down and blast off


----------



## Eagle

Best go and buy the jumbo ones then Cassie


----------



## cassie

Yeah I've thought of that Diane...



its just shE is such a timid n scared mare I dnt know how she would go with it. This morning I went out n she was in "her" spot lol standing there lifted the tail I quickly grabbed the sponge n bucket... She did a poo instead



lol silly girl I might try the stable thing... If I get a chance at lunch otherwise I might try putting some straw or shavings down in the paddock that might work...



by the time I confirm her pregnancy she will have already foaled lol :s just kidding lol


----------



## lucky lodge

so did we get any pee pee


----------



## AnnaC

Come on Cassie - get her in that stable!! WE WANT RESULTS!!

How's the little Angus cow this morning?


----------



## cassie

I'm sorry to keep you all waiting!!! believe me this is driving me crazy!! i used to always see her pee... ever since I got the foal tester... no pee anymore LOL






this mare LOVES to drive me crazy LOL

will try slip her halter on and put her in the stable tomorrow... but don't hold your breath LOL

our angus girl is doing really really well



she is such a fighter! we are so happy and proud of her! what a star!





here are some pics of Penny so you don't forget what she looks like LOL

comparison from... beginning of November I think...







then this morning...


----------



## lucky lodge

its so horrible when thay dont come near you thay no that your not gunna hurt them.

you feel well i do.. thay think that your only there to feed them thats it ..and it brakes my heart b/c all you wont to do is be there friend


----------



## cassie

lucky lodge said:


> its so horrible when thay dont come near you thay no that your not gunna hurt them.
> 
> you feel well i do.. thay think that your only there to feed them thats it ..and it brakes my heart b/c all you wont to do is be there friend


exactly Jenny!!

I think Penny's tummy is getting bigger... I think LOL I have cut her feed back, so if she was just fat technically her tummy should be getting smaller rather then bigger LOL right?


----------



## lucky lodge

yep you would think so ,,,,,,cant thay do bloods on here at were you work


----------



## lucky lodge

when was she with the stallion last,, do you no


----------



## cassie

I work at a small animal clinic... and I don't want to have to take blood unless I absoloutly HAVE TO! I don't want to traumotise her...

so if you don't mind being patient with me a little longer





yesterday morning, I went out there a little earlier then usual and saw that she had just finished peeing... so I raced over to the stable for the jar and the sponge... but by the time I got back over there it had already soaked into the ground



so this morning I went out there even earlier and was ready... and of course.... NOTHING!






LOL silly mare!


----------



## cassie

lucky lodge said:


> when was she with the stallion last,, do you no


I Have absoloutly NO IDEA! LOL he didn't even tell me there was a chance she could be preggers... I was hoping to get the urine test to confirm either way before I ring him... but if not then I will just ring him... I just know how he will react



grr he is so frustrating!


----------



## AnnaC

Disguise yourself as a bush or something Cassie and creep up on her!





Or GET HER IN THE DAM STABLE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eagle

Cassie, either you get some pee or i am getting on Diane's plane.



There is a limit to this torture surely





PUT HER IN THE STABLLLLLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## cassie

Well you know with a suggestion like that Renee I can't refuse!! No pee pee until you arrive!! Lol sounds like a plan to me  hehe

Seriously though I am trying!!! Hehe obviously can't now... It's night time but will wake up early again tomorrow n try to catch her peeing lol gosh if we aren't watching for poop we are watching got milk or wee lol these poor girls! Lol

Night all!


----------



## Eagle

Pee, poop or milk





We are the ppm girls


----------



## Eagle

Load the tank up Diane, we have a mission.


----------



## AnnaC

I'm coming too!!

Middle of the night be dammed Cassie - get out there now - Penny is peeing gallons out there while you are asleep!! WAKE UP and get to work!!


----------



## minifreishorsefarm

Have you thought of duck taping a sanitary pad back there? I have heard people do this and it works real good.

Marsha


----------



## Eagle

That has been suggested but Cassie wants to drive us all nuts. Gggrrrrrrrr


----------



## MeganH

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Thanks Marsha! Maybe if she hears it enough -- she'll try it! Meanwhile, as said -- she's just driving us all crazy!!!



LOL Good luck, Cassie! Never even thought how difficult it must be to get pee from a horse!


----------



## cassie

just tried to catch Penny, she knew I was up to something and wouldn't let me catch her





I will try again when I come home to feed them...


----------



## AnnaC

Excuses excuses!!


----------



## lucky lodge

any wee wee yet maybe you could get her in the stable and just sit there with her till she pees


----------



## cassie

I did as you all suggested and taped a absobant dressing to her behind!!





the little brat got it off!!!



grrrr I'm going to try measuring her tummy again tomorrow been two weeks since I did it last... she seems bigger again to me.

when I do (if I do LOL) start separating her and Smartie... should I separate them at night and put them together during the day? I don't want to seperate them completley from each other straight away... also if I have Penny in Suzie's smaller paddock I can do more stuff with her and hopefully get her to settle down...

Still trying to get a wee sample finally get a day at home tomorrow! YAY will be hovering round to try and catch miss Brat doing a wee wee!


----------



## Wings

:rofl

I think she's picking on you!

Would Smartie be alright if he was on his own but able to see them? Maybe sharing a fencline?

It might be beneficial to bring Penny in sooner rather then later and do some low stress hands on work with her. If she is pregnant you'll be cementing some good handling with her and if she isn't she can benefit from the work anyway


----------



## cassie

Wings said:


> :rofl
> 
> I think she's picking on you!
> 
> Would Smartie be alright if he was on his own but able to see them? Maybe sharing a fencline?
> 
> It might be beneficial to bring Penny in sooner rather then later and do some low stress hands on work with her. If she is pregnant you'll be cementing some good handling with her and if she isn't she can benefit from the work anyway


HAHA yeah I agree!! Smartie is sometimes ok... and sometimes not LOL he is the biggest sook in the world!

maybe I'll try putting Penny in with Finn and Suzie during the day and Smartie at night and see how that goes if not I'll swap it round...

thats why I want to bring her in the smaller paddock so soon, I really want her to calm down and realise that I'm not going to hurt her!!



I always make sure I don't raise my voice or scare her but she is still so flighty and I will have had them one year in march...


----------



## Wings

Here's my little story of a mare that Penny has nothing on!

It took me about 2 years to get through to Jilla, my rather dominant brown pinto mare. I couldn't get near her for most of the first year so I let her be. She had no abuse in her past but not a lot of handling and with her dominant nature she wasn't keen on giving me ground!

Eventually she got comfortable with me being around but I still couldn't catch her. I thought that was as far as we'd get, I think I even posted here once about her before our breakthrough.

I decided to give her an all or nothing shot, she came up to the yards and we roundyarded her, really pushing her until we could catch her. She then spent time in both the yards and stable getting a lot of very hands on work really pushing her limits.

But it got through to her, she started to think, she started to look to me. When she started walking up to me in the yard I led her back out to the paddocks and turned her loose.

We still haven't got things 100% and I doubt we will but now she walks up to me, I can rub her neck and if I have food I can halter her right in the paddock at least 50% of the time.

Not bad for a little mare that no one else had time for





Somtimes a breakthrough is part paitence but also knowing when it's time to up the stakes. Obviously you won't push a pregnant mare as hard as I did with Jilla, but maybe it's time to raise the bar for Penny. Stop being so quiet around her, somtimes when we try to be so soft around them we send the message that there is a reason to be careful and the nervy ones don't like this. Take a big breath and relax before going in her paddock. Act natural and normal around her.


----------



## AnnaC

Cassie you seem to have let Penny's thread slip quietly down the page - were you hoping that we wouldn't notice??

Sorry but you dont get away with it ...............

WHERE IS THE PEE SAMPLE!!!!!!!


----------



## Eagle

Cassie I will be coming over soon to whip your butt, Bad Girl






At least give us a photo so we can decide form that if she is preggo.


----------



## AnnaC

Where are you Cassie - are you OK? What happened at the party - hope it went well and there were no problems!

Keep meaning to ask how your little Angus cow is doing, hopefully she is more or less 100% now.





We still need the pee sample plus pictures asap.


----------



## lucky lodge

were has cassie gone ...hope she,s ok


----------



## Eagle

I am off to bed now, if Cassie hasn't checked in by my morning I will send her a text message.

keep safe Cassie


----------



## AnnaC

Really getting worried now - yes, a text would be good Renee, thank you.

Hope you are OK Cassie.


----------



## Wings

She lives! Saw her on FB a minute ago.


----------



## cassie

Hi Girls sorry... Bad Cassie!!

we have been mega busy getting the house ready for this stupid party today!

and it has been pouring for last 4 days STRAIGHT! we have had over 100mm over 4" in the last 4 days! the ponies are misery! and its about 15 degrees brrr! hello summer bye summer hello winter!



LOL

the paddocks are absoloutly waterlogged.

Suzie and poor little Finn are locked in the stable as Suzie is in her full summer coat and I can't put a rug on her, and Finn has outgrown his rain coat LOL and I need to get him a new one. I let Smartie and Penny into the stable paddock and Smartie loves it! he doesn't leave the shelter unless I'm coming over or to get a drink! silly boy!!

Penny has a fleece rug and her rain rug on as she was shivering and soaking wet the poor baby girl! so no recent pics...unless you want a pic of a very wet n muddy Penny with her rugs on LOL.

if it stops raining this arvo for a bit I might move Penny n Smartie back to their paddock n put Suzie n Finn out for a run... not sure though as I don't want them both to run around and slip, fall n hurt themselves on the wet grass...





I love the rain and its the best time to get it so the grass doesn't die over the summer... but we need at least 2 days of sun so the water can sink into the ground n I can give my ponies some excercies



poor little babies!

angus girl doing really really well!

we lost another cow though



I hate this so bad, we haven't lost this many cows in years!! we found her in the dam! we think she had trouble calving and so went to the dam to the coolness and either died on the side, or got to deep and drowned





also one of little heifers got a piece of wire stuck in her eye, poor little girl we were able to get it out and we can hopefully save the eye





will try take some new pics of Finn over the weekend if I get a chance, his colour is really coming through with his little goggles and around his mouth LOL silly little man! going to worm him today as I have found an ivermectin only wormer that is safe for babies








one month till Christmas!!! WOW


----------



## MeganH

Oh Cassie so sorry about your cows



I hope they aren't getting into something since you have lost more then one in such short time. So sorry



Hope you can save the little heifer's eye!

Hope the weather straightens out for you too.





Can't wait to see more pictures of Finn!


----------



## lucky lodge

but did you get any wee wee


----------



## cassie

lol no Jenny, as I said, its been raining, well pouring actually, so even if I had a pad underneath her, there is a real strong chance of it getting wet by the rain and that would dilute the urine and make the test invalid which would then be a waste of $30 so I'm patiently waiting, once the rain stops when I go to take her rugs off, I will try maybe with some duct tape to put another pad on her LOL sounds funny hehe

here's hoping the rain will stop soon... otherwise we could get a flood... warragamba dam is at 80% capacity... if it gets to 90% they will open the gates to let some out... if that happens we will most likely get a flood...





the boys want a flood cos then school would be cancelled LOL

Dad just told me we have 4 new calves



if it stops raining on Sunday I might go n check them out



n of course I will take my camera so you can all tag along hehe


----------



## lucky lodge

well i would say your gunna get some fine weather soon as its been bloody hot here


----------



## AnnaC

So sorry to hear that you are having rain deluges Cassie - trouble is the longer you have to keep the horses in and stabled, the more excited they get when let out! A catch 22 situation unfortunately!





And another cow lost - I'm so sorry, what bad luck you are having this year. Have you used the same bull before without problems? Just asking coz many years ago when we were in cows, our neighbour hired a lovely looking bull for his cows, but the following year he had nothing but trouble with the calvings. Found out later that this bull had caused 'problems' before, always throwing calves with front ends that were too big for most normal cows to cope with - wouldn't have known from looking at the bull himself, must have been something in his genes, he wasn't even a big bull????

Would love to see some pics of your new calves when you have a moment - hope the party goes well!


----------



## lucky lodge

oh please photos of the calves thay are so cute when there little


----------



## cassie

Got a urine sample... Penny not pregnant!! Just fat! Oh well


----------



## Eagle

wow now that does surprise me,



I was convinced that was a baby belly



oh well, you will get to choose the daddy when the time is right.


----------



## lucky lodge

oh begger, so that means we will have to wait togher for foals in 2013 WOW that seems so far

away


----------



## AnnaC

That suprises me too!! Are you sure you read the result right!! She certainly isn't fat Cassie, just a good weight IMO.





Ah well, at least you will have both Penny and Susie foaling together in 2013 - plus you are now going to have the fun of finding and choosing the right stallion/s for them both.


----------



## cassie

AnnaC said:


> That suprises me too!! Are you sure you read the result right!! She certainly isn't fat Cassie, just a good weight IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah well, at least you will have both Penny and Susie foaling together in 2013 - plus you are now going to have the fun of finding and choosing the right stallion/s for them both.


thanks everyone... I'm sure I did I did everything that it said to do...

depending on how Suzie n Finn go will be the decider if I breed again.... I might decide in 2012 I do want another foal or two...if I do, I think I have already decided on the stallions, definitley for Suzie anyway!!





thanks for all the support!


----------



## Eagle

I still think you should post us some new pics though


----------



## Wings

I bet Penny thought if she acted pregnant she'd get all Suzie's special treatment!






Anyway, the more you breed them the harder it is to get them into ring shape thanks to that broody belly.

Drag that tubby butt out into show ring!



:rofl You'll love it!

Plus you'll get to see a lot of stallions and maybe pick a future foal daddy


----------



## MeganH

Wow, I am surprised too! Maybe the test is lying! The hunt for a stallion to breed for them will be fun!


----------



## cassie

Wings said:


> 1322477779[/url]' post='1429355']I bet Penny thought if she acted pregnant she'd get all Suzie's special treatment!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, the more you breed them the harder it is to get them into ring shape thanks to that broody belly.
> 
> Drag that tubby butt out into show ring!
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl You'll love it!
> 
> Plus you'll get to see a lot of stallions and maybe pick a future foal daddy


Haha Bree your hilarious!! I'm sure she did!! Ok I'll get some more pics for you all hopefully at lunch they might be out in the big paddock but I'll try


----------



## cassie

Hi Everyone,

so the test was wrong... so we think lol

After I tested Penny two months ago I put her on a massive diet, to lose that tummy and get her into show condition... well the tummy didn't go.... in fact it got bigger,

so I asked our friends Diane, Anna and Renee... what they thought, and we have decided that she is almost definitley pregnant,

she is not huge... but she is a big mare and could definitley be hiding a foal in that tummy,

I think I have felt small movements in that tummy that she might be starting to think about filling an udder... all around is getting quite soft and filling...





and she has relaxed a little behind but no signs that says LOOK AT ME I'M PREGNANT, would love your advice though,

as she fills the udder more I will put her on marestare...

here are some pics.





Thanks

November...




16th January...




Today...




December...




16th january...




today...




udder...

18th January...




today...




18th January




Today...







will update as she gets closer... but I think we might be getting another little foal very soon



fingers crossed anyway!!


----------



## cassie

oh and of course Finn had to make a guest appearance


----------



## Eagle

Her tummy is definitely growing



have you measured it lately?


----------



## cassie

lol hi Renee



nope but I should...



thanks for reminding me



its pretty exciting!!





off to bed now kids lol see you all in the morning.

p.s if you ever want to watch a good movie... "Leap Year" so funny!

night all


----------



## AnnaC

YAY!! Way to go Penny!














We are going to have a little baby furkid in 4 to 6 weeks!!





We told you so Cassie at the end of last year, but you preferred to go by the test!!

Friends know best Cassie, friends know best LOL!!


----------



## Eagle

Don't listen to Anna Cassie, she is just jealous cos you are going to have a foal before her


----------



## MeganH

Yes you can see a difference in her belly!!


----------



## lucky lodge

penny is looking bigger in the belly...



i hope she prego,s for you cassie but i think shes got some

time to go maybe end of feb maybe march..keep those photos coming ,have you felt any more fetal movement yet... i think you would have some idea if she was after suzie,s pregnacy....ha ha


----------



## MeganH

Do you know how long she was with the stallion? I remember with Suzie there was a lot of question with the dates and such. Just wondering if they know a time frame so you know when the latest she could foal would be. Probably asking too much though


----------



## cassie

Haha thanks everyone, Anna yes you proved me wrong...



Megan asking mark (the previous owner) ANYTHING lol is to much, But I got them late march last year so I know the latest she can be is march...



I measured her tummy again and it has grown about 2-3inches since last time which is exciting, I thought I felt some slight movements again this morning... She was more relaxed behind again.

I agree Jen, I think she will go late feb... One thing mark did tell me was that she bags up 11/2 - 2 weeks before foaling... So I guess we just wait n see



They are all wet at the moment, but it's more muggy not heaps cold which is good Oh n it's the same two possible stallions for penny as with Suzie I did a colour calculated n the prospects are cool



Will add them in later... On my iPad atm Lol thanks for backing me up Renee lol



You girls are too funny


----------



## AnnaC

2-3"? Goodness - something must be growing in there!! So exciting!








Will be interested in your possible colour chart Cassie.


----------



## a mini dream come true

:yeah



:yeah yeah, sounds like you'll be waiting again



:rofl We can wait and watch together



:HappyBounce . Hadn't thought about measuring the tummy. That's a good idea.


----------



## cassie

Colour Possibilities for the Bay Tobiano splash stallion. (which is Finn's Dad)




25.52% *Bay Tovero * 

14.58% *Chestnut Tovero *

10.94% *Bay Sabino/Splash *

10.94% *Bay Splash *

6.25% *Chestnut Splash *

6.25% - *Chestnut Sabino/Splash *

3.65% - *Bay Sabino *

3.65% - *Bay *

3.65% -*Bay Tobiano *

3.65% - *Black Tovero *

2.08% - *Chestnut Tobiano *

2.08% - *Chestnut Sabino *

2.08% - *Chestnut *

1.56% - *Black Splash *

1.56% -*Black Sabino/Splash *

0.52% - *Black *

0.52% - *Black Tobiano *

0.52% - *Black Sabino*

Colour possibilites for the Taffy, which we think is minimal Tobiano pinto. I think he might actually be a silver black? silver dapple...? what do you think?




12.50% - *Chestnut Tovero *

6.25% - *Bay Tovero *

6.25% - *Black Tovero *

6.25% - *Silver Black Tovero *

6.25% - *Silver Bay Tovero *

4.17% - *Chestnut Splash *

4.17% - *Chestnut *

4.17% - *Chestnut Sabino/Splash *

4.17% - *Chestnut Tobiano *

4.17% - *Chestnut Sabino *

2.08% - *Silver Black Splash *

2.08% - *Bay Sabino *

2.08% - *Bay Sabino/Splash *

2.08% - *Bay Splash *

2.08% - *Bay Tobiano *

2.08% - *Silver Black Tobiano *

2.08% - *Black *

2.08% - *Black Sabino *

2.08% - *Black Sabino/Splash *

2.08% - *Black Tobiano *

2.08% - *Silver Bay Sabino/Splash *

2.08% - *Silver Black Sabino/Splash *

2.08% - *Bay *

2.08% - *Silver Black Sabino *

2.08% - *Silver Black *

2.08% - *Silver Bay Tobiano *

2.08% - *Silver Bay Splash *

2.08% - *Silver Bay *

2.08% - *Silver Bay Sabino *

2.08% - *Black Splash*

heaps of possibilies


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm

WOW Cassie, your girl is stunning!!





Going to go back and read everything so I am caught up on whats going on LOL!


----------



## cassie

All Decked Out Mini Farm said:


> WOW Cassie, your girl is stunning!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to go back and read everything so I am caught up on whats going on LOL!


hehe thanks, she was quite scared and skittish when I first got her, but she is really starting to settle down now and is turning into a real sweetheart!


----------



## Equuisize

Wow Cassie!

Should she be, this will be another exciting delivery with no real due date., huh?

Penny looks so much like my Zoey that they could be twins.....

Zoe has the blue eyes with the eyeliner and the wrap around white on

her face.

Here is a photo of her pregnant with Zena, her first baby..the *day* before she foaled.

In comparison to her following pregnancies, she hardly looked pregnant at this point, next

5 babies she really spread out.






Seems I have lots of photos of this side of her face but they must not be on photobucket.

Here though you can see the similarity to Penny's marking.

(Zoe with Zakky at one day old)


----------



## cassie

HI NANCY!!!!!!!!!!!!!



:salute






have missed you hun how are you??

WOW your girl Zoey is like Identical to Penny!!!!!!!!!!!! how tall is she?

what a gorgeous foal she had!

do you class her as sabino splash? thats what I have been calling Penny, but never had her actually colour tested!

I hope her baby is as well marked as your little guy! what did you breed her to?

have you got any mares in foal for this season?

you shouldn't leave for so long, lol you get bombarded with questions hehe

haha it is exciting, especially as I don't know who the dad is again lol

I reckon Penny will get about as big as Zoey, if that LOL she is so small, compared to Suzie that is LOL

but she is 3" bigger then suz which could explain it lol


----------



## Equuisize

Hi Cassie!!!

I haven't been gone, just watching from the sidelines mostly.

I got healthy after a tough several months, this spring and summer, so now

I'm spend my time out playing with the ponies more than being on line.

Zoe and Penny do look a lot a like...blew me away when I saw Penny's photo.

I've measured Zoe at 35 inches and permanent registered her at that.

Other's have come and measured her at 34" Sooooo, she's between 34 and 35 inches.

(I've a inclination to measure as you would a big horse, at the withers, not at the

last mane hair, which might explain why I get her taller.

She is a genetic redhead...I had her tested at UCDavis 2 years ago for LWO, silver,

cream, agouti etc.

She was originally registered as a palomino and she's to red to be that so that was

why I had her tested....also for the potential LWO issues, as most who saw her thought

she'd test positive, but she is negative.

Now that that splash test is available I am asking UC Davis to run that test and

we'll see where that face white and those big blue eyes come from. Be interesting.

She's had 5 fillies and the one colt (in photo) from, Zee, my 29 inch American Express son.

I didn't think I'd ever get that long awaited colt, from them. I'm a real boy person.

Zee is a red and white pinto.

From them, I've had 3 red and white, wild marked, pintos and 3 red heads with crazy blazes.

The pintos all have blue eyes, like Zoe and the red heads all have brown eyes, like Zee.

If you go over to the Photo Gallery there is a short video of Zakky's first snow, this month.

His Daddy is in the video with him. They are weaning buddies and he LOVES his Daddy.

If Penny's close in size to Zoe, I think I can locate a bunch of photos of her at different

stages of pregnancy.

I'm excited for you and foaling season. I've no babies coming this year.

Now I've got my Zakky, who I've waited for since 2003, I may be thru breeding. He's just

exactly who I thought he'd be, sweet as can be yet full of the dickens.

I'll be watching Penny to see what she surprises you with!!!!!


----------



## cassie

Nancy I would love to see the progress photos if you dnt mind? I loved reading all of that




Thanks for all the great advice!!!I love your girl so much! Penny is registered 36" but I have measure her at 35" lol so she is around that lolYeah I'm hoping for a nicely colored foal



N would love to see those blue eyes ome through





Can we see some more pics of her babies please? You can post them on here



As penny isn't doing much yet lolThanks for watching her thread ;D


----------



## AnnaC

Hi Nancy - glad you are feeling better at last and great to have you back amongst us.





Your mare could almost be Penny's twin - what a pretty girl and that little colt is gorgeous!





I saw Zakky's video earlier - made me smile LOL!!

I too would love to see a few more of Zoe's foals if possible.


----------



## MeganH

Hi Nancy! Your girl and Penny could be twins! Her little colt is so cute


----------



## Equuisize

Thanks guys. I like feeling good enough that they let me go back out in the barn.

I hate when I am relegated to sitting in a corner, in the house, with my hands folded in my lap.

And thanks for the compliments on Zoe & Zakky. Zakky is the apple of my eye.

Of course, so are his sisters and their mommy & daddy and our other mommy, Lady

and our big boy, Graffe and the dogs and cat ....... You can see where this is

going.

Cass, I will work on finding & loading pregnancy photos of Zoe to Photobucket and also

photos of the kidlets, too. I've lots on the computer just never loaded them for posting.


----------



## Eagle

Welcome back Nancy, I am so glad you are feeling better. Keep rapped up nice and warm when you go out in the snow. Your little guy is adorable!


----------



## cassie

Morning all!!! Happy Australia Day!!!





What did you all think of the possible colors for the foal? Pretty cool?



I think so anyway lol

Take your time nancy, maybe you have some pics of the rest of your fur kids tht are easily accessible? Would love to see them if so



Thanks


----------



## Wings

I'm going to be the party pooper and say I'm still not convinced. Mostly because at 300 days everyone of my mares has been obviously showing, no doubt at all of a foal in there. I know they can foal without the belly as zoe's mare shows so I hope Penny proves me wrong, but until then I still have doubts


----------



## cassie

Ok Bree, that's fine.Everyone is welcome to their own opinion...



I guess we will know in the next two months...

Update this morning, penny seems bigger again in the tummy, no udder filling yet, but she is quite filled just near her hips if that's the right way to describe it lol she seems softer behind but nothing that says I'm going to foal soon lolStill thinking end of feb, right when mum n dad will be in Germany! Well meant to be... My dad has really hurt his neck, he hasn't been able to do anything for the last month... Waiting for the MRI results to work out if they will begging or not... Thanks for helping me with penny anyway, even if she isn't pregnant


----------



## Equuisize

Cass, you're in the middle of summer there, right?

Have you seen any signs of Penny having normal seasons?

Any messy bottom area after a season, occuring. You

know how messy their bottoms get after a season.

Her bag seems to be showing some signs of change and I'm

not experienced enough, to know if they'd flucuate that much

just from hormones of a regular non bred season, rather

than the changes associated with pregnancy.

Color choices are frosting on the cake. I like boys and

red heads....so boys are my frosting and anything with red

makes happy. Actually a healthy happy foal of any color or

gender works.... And it's fun to dream


----------



## cassie

I haven't seen her in season at all... But I dnt really know what to look for exactly... Her tail is always filthy... She is a big tail n she is always swishing it around making it dirty lolI'm not to fussed... If she is pregnant then we will have a foal here soon... If not. Oh well I just wait n see what I decide to do in a few years lol


----------



## Wings

cassie said:


> Ok Bree, that's fine.Everyone is welcome to their own opinion...
> 
> 
> 
> I guess we will know in the next two months...


I hope I'm wrong



I really do!



And I don't say that very often!






:rofl

Shame the old owner didn't keep better records, most of my girls came off a big breeding farm but each had a sheet of paper noting when she went in, when she had been acting in season, when she had been served and when she came out. Very helpful and most dates weren't that far off


----------



## cassie

Wings said:


> 1327572889[/url]' post='1442571']I hope I'm wrong
> 
> 
> 
> I really do!
> 
> 
> 
> And I don't say that very often!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl
> 
> Shame the old owner didn't keep better records, most of my girls came off a big breeding farm but each had a sheet of paper noting when she went in, when she had been acting in season, when she had been served and when she came out. Very helpful and most dates weren't that far off


Thanks



You know you have made me doubt everything all afternoon long lol not your fault it's mine lolHad a headache but we went n watched the muppets was so funny loved it... N it helped me relax whatever happens will be the right thing, thought I really really really want penny to be pregnant!! Lol I'm a little kid waiting for Santa not knowing if he is coming or not lol



Omg if mark had written stuff like that down it would have saved so many months of waiting with Suzie lol n with penny lol I can't express how much of an idiot he is! I dnt like to speak badly about pole but if I never see or speak to him again I will be very well pleased hehe and I am very very glad I was able to get Suzie and Finn off him... Grrrrr!!!!! Anyway vent over lol thanks everyoneOff to bed now... Work tomorrow, public holiday today then one day of work tomorrow then the weekend? What the lol stupid government lol


----------



## Eagle

Penny a few days ago

/monthly_01_2012/post-43723-0-21110500-1327400989_thumb.jpg

Zoe the day before giving birth






What do you think Bree? I say yes


----------



## MeganH

it's the shape of that belly that gets me



Hope it's a YES


----------



## a mini dream come true

Looking at the two pics that is what I'm thiking


----------



## Equuisize

Hope your headache has resolved itself, Cassie.

Here is a photo each of Zoe's babies. I'll put them in

order of their birth. Then I'll go to work on finding

photos of Zoe, while pregnant.

I LOVE the baby photos ..... it's like reliving those exciting days after foaling, all over again.

11 months is a LONG time to let your imagination go wild, in excitement.

You might enjoy this potential pregnancy of Penny's more, if she is, as you haven't had to agonize

the whole time.

Like with Zoe this past year and her pregnancy with Zakky. I had changed my mind about breeding and

sent her back out to pasture with her girls. She and Zee had conspired however, and had obviously

hidden out behind the barn, as they told me they didn't get the memo about my changing my mind.

I'm so glad they didn't listen, _now_, or I'd not have this little boy.

It was a lot less stressful waiting from May 6th to June 18th than waiting from June 2010 to June 2011.

Here's our lovable huggable babies.
















I'll put Zoolii, Zael and Zakky on the next post.


----------



## Equuisize

That's Zoe & BabyZee's kidlets..

I've never been able to bring myself, after rocking them, holding them, carrying them around till

they got to big for my 4'11" frame, to rehome anyone. They're just are our kids.

So I've photos of them as they've grown and matured...well, except for Zoolii (sister #4) she fell

thru the cracks, getting a lot of photos taken, when things got over busy.


----------



## Eagle

Can I have Zoolii pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## MeganH

ALL of those foals are adorable! Just beautiful!


----------



## Equuisize

Eagle said:


> Can I have Zoolii pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeee


I'll ask her, in a few, when I go out to give them their lunch.

Buuuuut, I'm not sure she has a suitcase and I know she doesn't have a passport


----------



## Eagle

I am sure I can get her both


----------



## cassie

Wow thanks for the pics nancy!! I'm with Renee I want zooli!!! Lol n I love your special zakky!!! But they are all so gorgeous! I love seeing the differences n sameness between them all! Gorgeous kids!Take your time with pics of Zoe, I'm not going anywhere hehe, about to go out n feed them now



nMorning all hehe


----------



## AnnaC

Oh what wonderful babies - no wonder you were happy when you found out about the little secret tryst that Zoe and Zee organised behind the barn. LOL!!


----------



## a mini dream come true

They're all beautiful babies. I'm afraid I'll be the same way about not wanting to rehome any.


----------



## Equuisize

Thank you..you're all very kind.

But honestly, have you ever seen a fuzzy snuggly baby that didn't melt your heart





Each one of them is very special to me.

They each have their own little quirks which makes them so interesting.

While they've all some similar characteristcs, most can tell they are all related, they've matured individually.

I'm picky



and I choose 'pieces' off each, to make my 'perfect mini'.

The one thing I keep is their minds...they've all their Daddy's lovely way about them.

Zoe is a teeney weenie bit of a princess and demands special priviledges which of course we jump to provide, because she's given us all these wonderful kids.

**Renee...Zoolii says she's not ready to leave home to 'study abroad', yet. Someday she'd like to backpack Europe, though.

The part that worries me is, the nearer we get to our dotage, that the day will come when they will

have to live with someone else.

They are all such Mommy's babies, I worry that no one will love them as much as me...or horror of horrors, think I spoiled them. Nah





We don't say spoiled, anyway - indulged maybe - but they all do have good company manners.


----------



## a mini dream come true

I like that "indkulged" not "spoiled". That sounds very good weather you're talking about furbabies or grandchildren



:yeah



:yeah . I'll have to use this one with my daughter.


----------



## lucky lodge

your foals are just the cutest,,,



:wub



:wub


----------



## Wings

Lovely foals Zoe





Cassie don't stress about it, remind yourself that she either IS or ISN'T and anything you do now won't change it



give her a healthy diet in case she is growing something and wait and see what she does for you


----------



## cassie

thanks Bree, yeah I have upped her feed a little bit, I know I shouldn't stress, but I get so excited I can't help it LOL

just went home for lunch and spent some time with the furkids, Penny is so good at letting me feel her just so long as she is eating LOL if she isn't eating then there is no feeling LOL

no udder filling yet but she is very loose around her udder, the edema in front is getting slightly bigger... she is loosening up nicely behind now too... doesn't have any tail restriction when I lift it lol which is good



three months ago I wouldn't have even be able to see her hoohaa she held on to it so tight lol

I thought I could feel a little movement, but she hates flies and is always flinching or moving a little so its hard to know lol mares.

I'm still waiting for her to POP I'm expecting that she will as she isn't that big... everything points to late feb early march foal I think... she was biting her tummy lots this morning, but I dont know if it was the flies or the foal hehe who knows. usually she just swishes her tail, or shifts her skin (don't know what its called exactly) for flies... so not heaps normal for her to be biting tummy... but we shall all see what happens in the next few months =D


----------



## a mini dream come true

Cassie, we'll be playing the guessing game together then



. Delilah is doing sorta like your Penny. She has started laying down about 5:30 to 6:00 every morning. That she hadn't been doing. It will be interesting to see who has their baby first.


----------



## cassie

lol but at least you know for sure she is pregnant Hazel LOL I haven't felt anything recently



lol it definitley is a waiting game... LOL


----------



## Eagle

Hi jacking Alert!

Snow glorious Snow

Thought this would make you laugh, Matteo's silly pony went head over heals.


----------



## lucky lodge

great video looks like she,s haveing lots of fun thanks for sharing.

as i have never seen snow how do the horses feet handle the snow...dont think i could live were it snows it looks way to cold..but it does look very pretty .


----------



## MeganH

That is a lot of snow! I don't think we will get snow this year in NC. Ricky will have to wait until next year to see any of that white stuff. Very cute video!


----------



## Eagle

It started snowing last night and hasn't stopped yet after 24 hours quite a lot has settled. I will take some photos of the minis tomorrow


----------



## cassie

Lol what an awesome video! Yep that is a lot of snow! Oooo makes me want to go skiing!!!!






Lolthanks for sharing Renee! Take care, dnt get too cold!


----------



## AnnaC

Oooop's!! LOL!! Great video Renee.








We have had snow today - only a couple of inches, and it is supposed to be gone sometime tomorrow. It does make everything look so clean and almost magical doesn't it? Mind you we had rather too much last winter when it snowed from November to February and really made life difficult for us! (the minis seemed to like it though LOL!)


----------



## Equuisize

Great video, Renee!

For some reason I never saw, in my mind, snow in Italy.

Funny how they act so darn silly when the ground turns from

green to white.

He didn't even act embarassed that he went topsy turvey...

must have thought the camera lens wouldn't see him that

far out LOL


----------



## a mini dream come true

Great Video Renee! Looks like he was having great fun running in the snow



:yeah


----------



## Eagle

Thanks everyone, This guy is really stupid, he is now 13 years old but he still acts like a baby. We play hide a seek in the summer and when I pop out from behind his shelter he charges off bucking and farting every time. If I stop playing he will come a nudge me




He is also the one that bucks me off



when I try and ride him home bareback



The dog won't play with him any more cos he kicked her



Matteo named him when he was about 5 years old so guess what his name is?????

Blacky


----------



## cassie

HAHA Renee of course! didn't we all name something Blacky when we were young? I loved the Disney movie Aladdin when I was younger well hey I still do hehe so every new black calf I would call Jasmine! lol I think I ended up with 15 or so Jasmines n I think half of them were boys lol of course I didn't know back then that most of them went to market lol oh well



:rofl





hey I took some new pics of Kia and her baby today... do you want to see them??






n I think there is a couple of Suzie and Finn in there somewhere


----------



## Eagle

yes of course we want to see them.


----------



## AnnaC

Ooooo pictures!! Yes please!!


----------



## cassie

Renee, requested some new Penny pics... so here are some new ones










rear end compared to a months ago


today




some fun pics I took

















theres more but I'm late for work, so will post them later... enjoy


----------



## a mini dream come true

How beautiful.



I hadn't realized penny had blue eyes.



:wub


----------



## MeganH

Her belly looks like is changed a little! Felt any foal movement yet??


----------



## cassie

a mini dream come true said:


> How beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> I hadn't realized penny had blue eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> :wub


thanks



hehe yep she hides them under her massive fringe lol that was one thing I really loved about her, was her blue eyes  do you see the heart shape? lol don't know why it goes that shape but I think its cool







MeganH said:


> Her belly looks like is changed a little! Felt any foal movement yet??


Thanks Megan, I *think* I have felt something, but nothing definite and there isn't alot of movement. and I thought I saw a kick a few days ago... but its so much of a guessing game that I don't want to say anything definite and it be the opposite you know? she is such a flighty girl that she is constantly moving... lol and its hard to know if the movement I feel is a foal, or just her moving lol



so I guess we just wait and see...


----------



## a mini dream come true

I missed the heart shape. Had to go back and look again. She is just precious. Delilah has a blue spot in her left eye. just a spot. I think it's cool. Do you think that means she could have a blue eyed baby with the right daddy?


----------



## Equuisize

Cassie, You asked if I called Zoey, Splash. Her Splash test came back today, that she carries Splash.

I know it doesn't mean Penny is, too, but their markings are so similar have you

thought about testing her, just for your own curiosity?






Here are a couple pregnancy photos I came across....

This one at day 300






This one at day 287






This then this one at day 343!!!


----------



## cassie

Thanks Nancy, I still can't get over how similar they are...

ok Zoe was a bit bigger then Penny is... the latest Penny could be now... and that would be if she was with the stallion the day before I picked her up... she would be 313 days now...



I just don't know if she is big enough...



I did that as if she was foaling at 342 days she would be due feb 29

oh n I am going to get her tested for splash. I want to get Finn tested as he has the partial blue eye... wondering if Splash might be involved there


----------



## Equuisize

Has Penny had any babies before?

The photo I posted last week was

Zoe's first pregnancy, she held her figure well.

These others are different pregnancies ..

She definitely showed 'her matronly' figure

more, with succeeding babies.

The last one was Zakky hiding in there *still* at 343 days and she went 365 days from the first day Zee tagged her, the previous June.

She was only out with him for 7 days.

Those last few weeks they do seem to bloom...Penny still has time.

It'll be fun to see how she tests for Splash.


----------



## Eagle

It does seem strange that she isn't growing, have you measured her tummy again Cassie? if not go and do it!








her hooha seems much more relaxed but that could be due to you peeking at it all the time and her getting used to it.



Penny do tell, pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Cassie one thing I am sure though is if you sit in a chair and watch her for 10/15 minutes if she is preggo you WILL see baby moving at this stage. I understand that it is difficult to feel foal movement with a flighty mare as Odette waits until I am on my knees and then spooks and walks all over me



but saying that I can always see movement on my girls if I wait a few minutes and they are only at 222 days.

We wait and see,


----------



## cassie

Eagle said:


> It does seem strange that she isn't growing, have you measured her tummy again Cassie? if not go and do it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> her hooha seems much more relaxed but that could be due to you peeking at it all the time and her getting used to it.
> 
> 
> 
> Penny do tell, pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> Cassie one thing I am sure though is if you sit in a chair and watch her for 10/15 minutes if she is preggo you WILL see baby moving at this stage. I understand that it is difficult to feel foal movement with a flighty mare as Odette waits until I am on my knees and then spooks and walks all over me
> 
> 
> 
> but saying that I can always see movement on my girls if I wait a few minutes and they are only at 222 days.
> 
> We wait and see,


haha yes maam, lol at work stil...



its 7pm... we have to do end of month and will probably be here for another half and hour yet... when I go home to feed if it isn't pitch black and IF penny lets me, I will measure her...

good idea about watching her... will try that, I had been watching her for about 5 min the other day and thats when I was SURE I saw a kick... but with her nothing is certain to me



lol I have found a stallion that I like for her next baby though!!! he is gorgeous!! a little on the rich side...



lol but I think they suit each other beautifully!! and he is only 20 min from me!!!!



will ask the breeder if I can put some photos up, his name is Scotts Creek Monarchs Sophistocat you should be able to find pics of him on the net... I'll check if I can post some pics up anyway if you'd like to see him?



I love him!!


----------



## cassie

I just went home to feed up, back at work now finishing end of month!!












lol get the hint? lol

almost been at work for 12 hours today!!



lol oh well, anyway was going to try and measure Penny's tummy but she was being really silly, I think the cold change has made them go silly lol

so I felt her tummy for like the 1 minute that she let me... and I thought I felt movement... I really need someone else to come and feel lol cos I think I feel something but am really not sure LOL Renee, Diane Anna? can you jump in the plane and come and see her please?!!!





lol will have to measure tomorrow morning, if thats ok with you girls... its already pitch black...



lol


----------



## Eagle

Cassie nothing would make me happier to come and visit you but I think hubby might have a problem



I need him to hire me in the company cos we have clients in Aussie





Sorry you have had a busy day, try and get some rest.


----------



## cassie

Eagle said:


> Cassie nothing would make me happier to come and visit you but I think hubby might have a problem
> 
> 
> 
> I need him to hire me in the company cos we have clients in Aussie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry you have had a busy day, try and get some rest.


hehe oh yes please!!!!!



would love a visit!!





we are still at work... now officially been at work for 12 huors... lol should HOPEFULLY be finished soon!!!


----------



## Lindi-loo

Sometimes it really hard to see the baby moving especaly if your watching intensely 



 Im sure if baby is in there somewhere you will get to see it move at some point so long as you happen to be looking when it does lol 



 but she could just be being extra sneaky


----------



## MeganH

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> I'll get the plane gassed up again!
> 
> 
> 
> With the "lull" in deliveries in your "neck of the woods," I let someone borrow the plane and they didn't refuel it -- so give me a couple of days -- as that plane just DRINKS
> 
> 
> 
> fuel!!!









I'm coming aboard!!


----------



## lucky lodge

OH me 2 iam coming, can u girls pick me up on your way there in the private jet..LOL LOL

dont worry cassie i never felt or seen any foal movement in saffire and dusty


----------



## Eagle

I'll bring the wine and chocolates


----------



## MeganH

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> GREAT!!!!
> 
> and I'll bring the WINE GLASSES!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was sent the site where to order them from a GREAT friend! She got 6, but I ordered 12 -- because of my big family!


LOL


----------



## Eagle




----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! Diane - they are great arn't they!!

Dont forget to pilot the plane to collect me on the way - could just do with a bit of warm weather away from our freezing temperatures right now, and the idea of a trip with friends to visit another special friend and her wonderful animals would be JUST PERFECT!








Cassie I'm sure that you dont see much movement (or even feel it) with Penny because her little baby is taking up all the space in her tummy - no much room to move around?? Some of my mares show movements and kicks and some dont, so by all means keep watching and feeling, but dont panic!!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Diane, I love the wine glasses



Anna they are great. where did you ever find them



My son-in-law always gave me fits about drinking wine.



. He would have a mixed drink or a beer and all I would ever drink was a glass of wine. Wonder if that glass would change his mind?



:rofl


----------



## cassie

AnnaC said:


> LOL!! Diane - they are great arn't they!!
> 
> Dont forget to pilot the plane to collect me on the way - could just do with a bit of warm weather away from our freezing temperatures right now, and the idea of a trip with friends to visit another special friend and her wonderful animals would be JUST PERFECT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cassie I'm sure that you dont see much movement (or even feel it) with Penny because her little baby is taking up all the space in her tummy - no much room to move around?? Some of my mares show movements and kicks and some dont, so by all means keep watching and feeling, but dont panic!!


Thanks Anna, and yes you are definitley all invited... although its not exactly beach weather at the moment... lol make sure you bring your rain coats and wellies



lol and Diane you might have to use the road as a run way as the paddocks are water logged



lol and don't worry you can ALL come we have plenty of room for everyone to stay








I sent some of the pics to the girls breeder to see what she thought of Penny, this was her reply.... oh and Anna, thanks for adding that part about there being not much room, that makes sense...



do you think because of all the changes she went through this past year could be the reason why her tummy is smaller this time? lol

anyway here is parts of the email that Christine sent me



p.s she is LOVELY!!

"Hi Cassie,



When can she foal too, like when did you buy them. As I’d near say with the photo’s you have sent me 

each time she looks fuller in the flanks, it’s like you could cup your hand around down low just before the flank.

I had a little mare foal last week that wasn’t as big as her, belly wise the foal wasn’t a big foal but was very leggy, 

unfortunately it wasn’t presented correctly & before the vet could get it out it had died.

From memory Suzie’s mum used to look like she was having twins or more, she retained a lot of fluid, (like mother like daughter?!!! lol Suzie was big with Finn considering his size 



 )

I was in full panic mode the first time we had her in foal, I rang the guy we bought her off & asked him & 

he said she is just full of fluid & when the foal was born it was the tiniest little black bundle & the mare went down like a balloon 

so they are all so very different.

I’d love to know what date you got her but.



Cheers Christine"

its a bit sad about her little foal... poor thing, I sent her an email of her dates and also asked if she took any pics of the are this was her reply...

"Hi Cassie,

Ok, I was going to say maybe give her 2 months (8 weeks) as she doesn’t need to start to bag up for another 2 or 3 weeks& you should start to see little bag developing, she should let you have a feel as I had to milk her. *But I think she could well be. **(this is the part I liked hehe)*

Another few weeks & you will have more definite signs.

I only ever had 1 mare do a phantom pregnancy on me, I had tried to get her in foal for 3 years & 7 different stallions.

I was certain she had gone as she never returned in season, would always stir the stallion up, swish the tail & give a kick 

& scream & walk away, then time arrived, she had quite a good belly & started to bag up she even went as far as having wax

& was like colicy for a few days, nothing happen so I got the vet as I was concerned & he tested her not in foal, well after that

Both the belly & bag of milk went away, needless to say I sold her & the people that bought her she went in foal straight away

& had a lovely coloured buckskin filly.



No I should of taken photos of her as all the way through her pregnancy I wasn’t sure.

Talk to you soon,

Cheers Christine"

so that's what her breeder thinks...






I will keep her updated, I haven't contacted the loser Mark back lol I'm going to write him off I think I might just ring him to tell him that Penny had a gorgeous little foal and thats it LOL hopefully I WILL be able to tell him that



I have put her rugs on her today, (msg'd Renee early this morning to check it would be ok... THANKYOU RENEE!!!!



)

it was pouring with rain and freezing and poor Penny was shivering like crazy so she is in with Smartie for the day (didnt want her in with Finn with rugs on as he jumps all over her, didn't think it was a good idea)

if she is in foal, there is no way she will foal today so I thought it was safe, and Smartie is always miserable when its raining and just stands around with his head down LOL

oh I almost forgot silly me, I measured her this morning... and she is another inch bigger then last time... would that be right for a late term pregnancy? do you think??

Thanks everyone for ALL of your help!!!!!





oh n I LOVE the wine glasses!!!! we have heaps of wine at home but nothing like italian wine I'm sure!!




lol I can get the tim tams!!!



yummy!!


----------



## AnnaC

I admit that I have to 'blame' my good friend Rhod for the suggestion about the 'glasses', but I think they are just brilliant!








So Cassie, it looks as though Christine thinks that Penny could be preggars!





I think she is carrying 'all foal' and little 'fluid' - unlike the wonderful Suzie LOL!!

Hang in there - you might yet get your wish to send Mark that photo!


----------



## Lindi-loo

Just love those those wine glasses 



 just what we all need with all this watching save us nipping back n fore filling up hahaha


----------



## cassie

Lindi-loo said:


> 1328087619[/url]' post='1444018']
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just love those those wine glasses
> 
> 
> 
> just what we all need with all this watching save us nipping back n fore filling up hahaha


Lol I dnt think I could even manage half of one of them lol



I wouldn't be watching much after a full one anyways lol my body doesn't cope to well with the alchy lol it doesn't take much for me to get tipsy hehe





Thanks Anna, still hopeful...



We should know in about a month anyway I think... Smartie is lame tonight... Think he might have a foot absess with the rain we have had its no wonder... My farrier is coming out tomorrow to take a look at him, hoping to not get the vet out but will if I have too... Still getting over finleys little trip lol



Hoping some day soon to have some real progress from penny to know that she has got a little baby in there



Did anyone look up the stallion? Wondering what you think of him? I really like him n would love to know your opinion on him... Still waiting to hear back from his his owner with permission to post photos...


----------



## AnnaC

I have found the stallion Cassie. Scotts Creek Monarchs Sophisto Cat A180611.

Sire - Sierra Dawn Unos Monarch (30" Black)

Dam - Brewers Dynamo Sophisticated Lady (32" Grey Pinto)

He is owned by Sharon and Scott Crawford as you obviously know. They have registered 4 foals by him with the AMHA (3 fillies and 1 colt) but all born in 2010 - nothing registered with the AMHA after that, so I guess they are just doing Aussie registrations?

I did find an older Facebook picture of him when he won the Aussie Grand Championship in 2010 - couldn't see him that clearly but what I could see looks very nice. Do you know his height? There is no height on his AMHA stud book entry (reg'd as a foal obviously) so I dont think the Crawfords have bothered to bring him into the permanent register - which does mean that if you have any AMHA mares you will not be able to AMHA register any foals born if you use him as a sire (dont suppose this will bother you!) Hopefully Sharon will let you post a picture or two - from what I could see he would suit both Suzie and Penny in the future!


----------



## Wings

LOVE the wine glasses, I think I need a few of those when foaling season arrives again.





I've got my fingers crossed Cassie


----------



## cassie

AnnaC said:


> I have found the stallion Cassie. Scotts Creek Monarchs Sophisto Cat A180611.
> 
> Sire - Sierra Dawn Unos Monarch (30" Black)
> 
> Dam - Brewers Dynamo Sophisticated Lady (32" Grey Pinto)
> 
> He is owned by Sharon and Scott Crawford as you obviously know. They have registered 4 foals by him with the AMHA (3 fillies and 1 colt) but all born in 2010 - nothing registered with the AMHA after that, so I guess they are just doing Aussie registrations?
> 
> I did find an older Facebook picture of him when he won the Aussie Grand Championship in 2010 - couldn't see him that clearly but what I could see looks very nice. Do you know his height? There is no height on his AMHA stud book entry (reg'd as a foal obviously) so I dont think the Crawfords have bothered to bring him into the permanent register - which does mean that if you have any AMHA mares you will not be able to AMHA register any foals born if you use him as a sire (dont suppose this will bother you!) Hopefully Sharon will let you post a picture or two - from what I could see he would suit both Suzie and Penny in the future!


Thanks Anna,

yeah he was imported so I think they registered his first lot of foals... wiht your AMHA lol

I don't know his height... He looks to be about 30-34" but will ask Sharon when I talk to her next...

I will probably either register my foals MHAA or IMHR... hey Bree what do you register your babies with? Suzie and Penny are AMHA so maybe I will register with that lol haven't really decided yet





I wouldn't put Cat to Suzie as Suzie is a miniature Pony and Cat is a miniautre horse... already have a mini pony stallion lined up for Suzie, though if I find one with some striking markings I will try put her to him I think... I love the different colours and markings






blue eyes are my weakness though I think lol beginning to really fall in love with them





here are some pics of Cat



:wub what do you girls think? I think he and Penny could have a real nice foal together... but would love your opinion!!

oh n this is one of his foals... to a mare very similar to Penny!!!!



isn't he gorgeous!!!!



:wub



:wub

oh an update on Smartie... its definitley an absess so he is on stable rest for the next 3-4 days... he is coping quite well and I am so proud of my man!!











oh n this is one of his foals... to a mare very similar to Penny!!!!



isn't he gorgeous!!!!



:wub



:wub


----------



## Eagle

wow Cassie he is stunning, I would love to put him to my girls



he looks small too which is how I like them.








for Smartie to get better very soon.


----------



## cassie

Eagle said:


> 1328253380[/url]' post='1444501']wow Cassie he is stunning, I would love to put him to my girls
> 
> 
> 
> he looks small too which is how I like them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for Smartie to get better very soon.


Thanks Renee!!! Yeah I love him so much!



N he is only 20minutes from where I live!I love them small too Penny is just a little big for my liking but I love her so much that I will forgive her lol she. Can't help it anyway... Oh what does live foal guarantee mean? Hehe... What colour would he be do you think? I would say there is splash in there... Black Sabino? Maybe?? HeheSmartie is a little better this Arvo thank goodness!



It's just so wet all the horses feet are getting ruined...


----------



## Eagle

Live foal guarantee is a form of a warranty offered to the mare owner by the stallion owner. Basically, it says that if the mare fails to produce a live foal from the breeding, the stallion owner will breed the same mare again without charging another stud fee.

As for colour I am not very good at that but I would agree that he looks like a black sabino with splash.


----------



## Lindi-loo

stunning 



 how exciting.. come on Penny stop teasing us


----------



## AnnaC

He's gorgeous Cassie and that little foal is so scrummy!








He would certainly make a beautiful baby with Penny.





Hope poor Smartie's foot is better soon, bless him.


----------



## weerunner

Oh My, yes, I like that stallion. He would cross nicely with MY penny. You should get a real nice baby out of that breeding for sure and a good chance of some blue eyes too.


----------



## Wings

He looks a bit noice Cassie







cassie said:


> I will probably either register my foals MHAA or IMHR... hey Bree what do you register your babies with? Suzie and Penny are AMHA so maybe I will register with that lol haven't really decided yet


Firstly, are you sure Suzie and Penny are with American Miniature Horse Association? There was an Australian group that started up and lived for a short time that used the same letters. Not helpful!





Personally, the expense of membership and such none of mine are with any registries outside the country, I don't gain any benefits from having them there which is probably why my horses by/out of imported horses where never put on. Just my 2cents.

IMHR is quite strong in Queensland and I believe NSW so they would be a good idea, you should get a fair offering of shows and look out for agi shows being sponsored by them.

MHAA I'm not sure I should comment





My guys are all with the newly founded AMHS (Australian Miniature Horse Society) which has kicked off brilliantly. very active down with me in Victoria but growing with some strong support in NSW and QLD. Hopefully the other states as well soon! VERY low fees at the moment (half prices membership right now and a limited time option to bring all your minis onto the registry for a very low price) which makes it very affordable for those starting out.

With Suzie I'd look at getting her onto the AMPS (Australian Miniature Pony Society) if she isn't already.

Hope that helps!


----------



## cassie

Suzie and Penny were registered with the Aussie AMHA, which I can't remember what that is now... hmmm LOL they aren't american registered at all.. Penny does have american blood lines though...

have you heard much about Sophistocat Bree?? what do you REALLY think of him? I don't care if you dnt like him... I want to know what you think and how he would look with Penny? If you don't mind that is





oh I won't register any of mine for another country... as you say no point





yeah really leaning toward IMHR!!!



alot of my friends are in it, and I have heard good things....

MHAA yeah really not sure about... besides being CRAZY expensive... they were really rude to me when I did some enquiries!!! I DON'T like rude people LOL

I'll do some research on AMHS could be a good one...

oh n yeah I plan to register Suzie with AMPS... as long as they aren't to expensive LOL

don't know if I will ever show Suz... but I want her under my name anyway...





My pony friends say she is a VERY good pony type... so I could probably have a go... but she has such a tummy all the time I think it would be a bit hard LOL

Thanks for the advice Bree





Haha Amanda if only you lived here!!! LOL then you could!! hopefully going to see Cat soon, and Sharon his owner I think might let me tag along to some of her shows for experience before I show my own!! yippee!! so excited!!

thanks for the clarification Renee, I had a feeling thats what it was just wasn't sure lol

Thank you for all the kind words on Cat, I am so in love with him!! thinking I will start a Cat foal fund HEHE put little bits aside





ok so I took some pics of Penny today, as it was finally sunny so I could finally take her rugs off LOL

I think her tummy might have changed a little? its not bigger at all... I measured it LOL but she seems to be carrying a little lower? I have put photos onto a word document (don't know how well it will come onto here



lol hoping it will be ok LOL showing her tummy both sides from October through to today... one pic for each month....

I'm really not sure LOL





love your help



thanks!!!

Smartie is a little better and I was able to put him out in his paddock today!!! thank goodness as he made a complete mess of the stable LOl if it starts raining again he will go back in... but I'm letting him enjoy some paddock time... he wasn't even limping this morning which is great!!!





anyway let me know what you think about Penny's tummy hehe thanks

hope you are all happy and well!!

added: ok well the file doesn't want to load... so I will have to do it individually... and right now I have other important matters at hand...

like Finley!!!!!!!!!!! the naughty little pony has colic AGAIN!!!!!








not as bad as last time, thank you Lord!

heart rate is 80 which is high but low compared to the 180!!!! last time, we can hear lots of gut movements which is excellant as last time we couldn't hear ANYTHING!!!!!! the vet has been out... given him some finnadine which is our version of Bannamine, he is up walking again (after trampeling all over us as we tried to stop him from rolling) and he is even interested in pestering Penny



PLEASE PLEASE pray for my little man and me tonight!! as its still a danger... it will be a long night as I have to keep checking him... I kinda wish I had marestare set up already... but that can't be helped now... will try keep you posted on how everything is going...

one thing you can do it pray! prayer helped my little man last time, it was a miracle he survived so I am putting my faith in our wonderful Lord to help him get better again tonight!

Thank you everyone for you support

Love you all!!


----------



## JAX

Oh My I hope Penny has a foal from him soon! Nice looking stallion there!!









Come on Finn you can do it!!


----------



## Eagle




----------



## MeganH

Praying hard for you and your Finn!


----------



## Lindi-loo

Aww poor lil Finn... I will be praying for his quick recovery..get well soon little prince


----------



## AnnaC

Prayers coming from me too. Come on Finn, get better quickly and stop worrying your Mummy!

Did your vet give you any idea why he has had these colic sessions? Has he been eating something naughty or getting a bit stressed about something?

Really hope that this is just a minor episode and that he is soon feeling better, bless him.


----------



## Eagle

I am still praying Cassie. Xxx


----------



## a mini dream come true

ray



ray Com on Finn get better and stop worrying your mum



:NoNoNo That's a no no


----------



## lucky lodge

hows finn today...my lucky got colic alot when he was a baby ...please try the red cordail it does work i said on FB give him 50mls forgot hes a baby give him 25mls of straight red cordial .... iam praying for him



ray



ray


----------



## cassie

thanks for the thoughts and prayers everyone... what a night! after the vet left.. he went really really well and was almost his normal self then 3am Smartie was neighing like Crazy... ( he was telling me to come outside!! he is so gorgeous! ) and Finn was rolling again!!



called the vet but couldn't get through, gave him some stuff I had which helped and he seemed to be improving every time I checked him... went out to feed them this morning and he was down again!!



so I rang vet again and he came back out, gave him a drench n he is on stable rest... hoping this will fix him!! he seems to be a little better... fingers crossed! he has given him more finnadine so I guess we will know how he is when that wears off... he passed a couple of really hard poos and is now just passing small really sloppy stuff... but at least he is passing stuff now Thank goodness! and we are hoping that he will be ok... Vet will come back out this arvo and check him again...

he is heaps better then last time, here are some comparisons...

Last time: Heart Rate 180!!!! Heart rate this time peaked at 80!!!!

gut movements: not a sound last time... this time making all sorts of gurgling noises!!

he made it through before I'm really hoping he will do the same again this time! keep the prayers coming!! we are trying to keep him here at home, but if we have to get him on a drip then I suppose he will have to go in, I'm going to encourage them to let me handle the drip here, I can keep him quiet and cool, and monitor everything, but we are hoping we won't need to do fluids... or maybe just do them sub cut.

I'm working from home today and have him up on my computer so I can keep an eye on him... hoping he will improve and get better!!!



AnnaC said:


> Prayers coming from me too. Come on Finn, get better quickly and stop worrying your Mummy!
> 
> Did your vet give you any idea why he has had these colic sessions? Has he been eating something naughty or getting a bit stressed about something?
> 
> Really hope that this is just a minor episode and that he is soon feeling better, bless him.


Thanks Anna, I asked that very same question to Doug (the vet ) he said there might be something in his comformation that could cause him to get them more often then normal... so I said is it best to get him put down... and he said no that we will see how we go and he mightn't get it again...

we think it must have been the weather... we have had 10 days of freezing cold and very rainy weather (I kept them out of the stable as Smartie was in there and so he WOULDN"T get colic lol) then Saturday and Sunday were both extremely hot days we think his little body just can't handle the massive changes in the weather at the moment... its another scorcher today so I will set up a fan in the stable soon... (the stable is nice and cool as its timber)



lucky lodge said:


> hows finn today...my lucky got colic alot when he was a baby ...please try the red cordail it does work i said on FB give him 50mls forgot hes a baby give him 25mls of straight red cordial .... iam praying for him
> 
> 
> 
> ray
> 
> 
> 
> ray


would never have thought of red cordial cool, what does it do? give them a boost of sugar maybe? we don't have any red cordial but we can get some...

will try update you all as we progress, thank you everyone!


----------



## lucky lodge

cassie said:


> thanks for the thoughts and prayers everyone... what a night! after the vet left.. he went really really well and was almost his normal self then 3am Smartie was neighing like Crazy... ( he was telling me to come outside!! he is so gorgeous! ) and Finn was rolling again!!
> 
> 
> 
> called the vet but couldn't get through, gave him some stuff I had which helped and he seemed to be improving every time I checked him... went out to feed them this morning and he was down again!!
> 
> 
> 
> so I rang vet again and he came back out, gave him a drench n he is on stable rest... hoping this will fix him!! he seems to be a little better... fingers crossed! he has given him more finnadine so I guess we will know how he is when that wears off... he passed a couple of really hard poos and is now just passing small really sloppy stuff... but at least he is passing stuff now Thank goodness! and we are hoping that he will be ok... Vet will come back out this arvo and check him again...
> 
> he is heaps better then last time, here are some comparisons...
> 
> Last time: Heart Rate 180!!!! Heart rate this time peaked at 80!!!!
> 
> gut movements: not a sound last time... this time making all sorts of gurgling noises!!
> 
> he made it through before I'm really hoping he will do the same again this time! keep the prayers coming!! we are trying to keep him here at home, but if we have to get him on a drip then I suppose he will have to go in, I'm going to encourage them to let me handle the drip here, I can keep him quiet and cool, and monitor everything, but we are hoping we won't need to do fluids... or maybe just do them sub cut.
> 
> I'm working from home today and have him up on my computer so I can keep an eye on him... hoping he will improve and get better!!!
> 
> Thanks Anna, I asked that very same question to Doug (the vet ) he said there might be something in his comformation that could cause him to get them more often then normal... so I said is it best to get him put down... and he said no that we will see how we go and he mightn't get it again...
> 
> we think it must have been the weather... we have had 10 days of freezing cold and very rainy weather (I kept them out of the stable as Smartie was in there and so he WOULDN"T get colic lol) then Saturday and Sunday were both extremely hot days we think his little body just can't handle the massive changes in the weather at the moment... its another scorcher today so I will set up a fan in the stable soon... (the stable is nice and cool as its timber)
> 
> would never have thought of red cordial cool, what does it do? give them a boost of sugar maybe? we don't have any red cordial but we can get some...
> 
> will try update you all as we progress, thank you everyone!






red cordial really does work my friend got me on to it....my lucky came down with colic he was rolling and diarahha gave him the red cordial with in half hour he was better ...wouldnt have believed it until i tryed it....you must buy the really concentrated stuff and it has to be red

give it a try it cant hurt him....


----------



## cassie

Thanks Jenny, will do



we have apple and blackcurrant at home, but prob not red enough... will get mum to get some this arvo...

did you give it to him, after he had started with the diarrheoa? just wondering if it helps with the electrolytes which would be why its good for them... when I speak to my vet later today i will ask him what he thinks... I will try everything lol

update: Finn has been rolling a little bit,...



but he has done a big sloppy poo (sorry for the details LOL) I think he has had a little drink of water... (poor suzie has milk streaming from her... milked a little gotta do it again...)

and he is now standing quietley resting... it will be 6 hours since he had the finnadine at 4pm so that will be the real test... I was hoping he would be better then he is with the finnadine, poor baby


----------



## lucky lodge

yep got to be rasberry cordial.....have you also heard of flat beer and epsom salts that works to get sand out to..

i gave lucky the red cordial after he was colicy


----------



## cassie

1 more hour till the drug wears off... fingers crossed everyone!! hoping my little man will be ok...

he has now done 3 poops and 2 wees that I have seen...



he is still pretty miserable... but isn't rolling now and is standing more... he is standing sleeping at the moment... hoping he will feel better again after. otherwise vet said we will prob have to drench him again and prob take him into the clinic...





hoping whatever was wrong is working its way out...


----------



## Eagle

Oh Cassie I am so sorry for Finn and I know it is aweful to see your baby sick, I wish I could be there to jold your hand! I am praying.


----------



## MeganH

I am so sorry he is giving you such a scare, Cassie.

Finn, we are praying for you! Get better, sweety!


----------



## cassie

Just did a midnight check on Suzie n Finn...he is still doing well... Still passing the oil (we are going to need to give him a good bath after this lol see how that goes



) I was sorta hoping he would be a bit brighter, but I suppose it will take him a few days to fully recover. He was resting when I went out n doing fluff sounds still, but he got up n had a nibble of the hay I gave them... It looks like I might have drank off mum too which is great,.. She was dripping milk all yesterday I did express some but not that much so I think he has drank a little which is great



Will wake again in a few hrs n check him, hoping that he will be a little better again...

Thank you all for your prayers and support it means so much to me


----------



## Lindi-loo

Any improvment is good 



 slow and steady wins the race..good little man keep getting better


----------



## Eagle

That is good news Cassie, thank you for updating us cos I have been worried sick.


----------



## Equuisize

Hope that little Finn boy keeps improving and turns the corner quickly for you.


----------



## Wings

Still have my fingers crossed Cassie



I hope all goes well.

I decided to still answer your rego stuff, you can read it later when Finn is feeling better







cassie said:


> Suzie and Penny were registered with the Aussie AMHA, which I can't remember what that is now... hmmm LOL they aren't american registered at all.. Penny does have american blood lines though...


From memory said group did fold so those regos may not be 'legit' anymore







> have you heard much about Sophistocat Bree?? what do you REALLY think of him? I don't care if you dnt like him... I want to know what you think and how he would look with Penny? If you don't mind that is


I know the name but I'm not too familiar with the horse. He's owned by Almighty Miniatures right?

He has certainly been a big winner and I like what I've seen of him in photos. His foals also seem to have done alright for themselves.



> yeah really leaning toward IMHR!!!
> 
> 
> 
> alot of my friends are in it, and I have heard good things....MHAA yeah really not sure about... besides being CRAZY expensive... they were really rude to me when I did some enquiries!!! I DON'T like rude people LOL
> 
> I'll do some research on AMHS could be a good one...
> 
> oh n yeah I plan to register Suzie with AMPS... as long as they aren't to expensive LOL
> 
> don't know if I will ever show Suz... but I want her under my name anyway...


IMHR and AMHS are your best bet



Let's just say I'm not suprised about your experience with the other





IMHR has a good solid membership and show base especially in your state. I'll be up in Tamworth with IMHR for their Nationals.

AMHS is very new but growing quickly with a lot of exciting ideas. Cheap as to join right now as well which certainly makes it easy





You can bring her into AMPS but I think it may cost $200 or more to bring in an unknown mare? It's not the worst fee I've seen and would certainly be worth it so you could show her and breed with rego'd stallions.

Give Finn a snuggle from me when he perks up.


----------



## cassie

Wings said:


> Still have my fingers crossed Cassie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope all goes well.
> 
> I decided to still answer your rego stuff, you can read it later when Finn is feeling better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From memory said group did fold so those regos may not be 'legit' anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the name but I'm not too familiar with the horse. He's owned by Almighty Miniatures right?
> 
> yep Almighty Miniatures, Sharon Crawford is the owner.
> 
> He has certainly been a big winner and I like what I've seen of him in photos. His foals also seem to have done alright for themselves.
> 
> IMHR and AMHS are your best bet
> 
> 
> 
> Let's just say I'm not suprised about your experience with the other
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMHR has a good solid membership and show base especially in your state. I'll be up in Tamworth with IMHR for their Nationals.
> 
> AMHS is very new but growing quickly with a lot of exciting ideas. Cheap as to join right now as well which certainly makes it easy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can bring her into AMPS but I think it may cost $200 or more to bring in an unknown mare? It's not the worst fee I've seen and would certainly be worth it so you could show her and breed with rego'd stallions.
> 
> will probably go IMHR and will look at AMHS for Penny and maybe AMPS for Suzie... don't know if I will ever show her lol would love to but I think it would be hard work getting that tummy into line LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give Finn a snuggle from me when he perks up.


Thanks for the info Bree



n Finn gives you a bite back LOL and says for you to tell me to leave him alone he feels sick and is sick of all the needles


----------



## Wings

Anytime Cassie





Now stop prodding poor Fin with the spiky things!





And tell him Storm is very jealous, he has been trying to bite me when my back is turned for weeks now and hasn't managed it so it's no fair that Finn mananged it


----------



## cassie

ok update now...

was good all last night 3am check he was lying down alot but not rolling or stressed...

this morning went outside to feed and he was lying down again, he got up when I went into the stable, but was miserable, I fed them and he sort of just played with his food didn't really want it... I gave Suz some hay and he wasn't interested in that either, (I was getting worried again ) I cleaned out the stable... he had done another big poo ( I saw him do it after I fed Suzie) but as I was cleaning out the stable he lay back down and did a roll...



I watched him for a while and he just lay there, going from sternal to flat and back again ever now and then but no more rolling.

I rang the vet clinic and let them know as I wasn't sure if this was a nromal recovery or if he was colicing again, got hold of Doug (who was the vet who looked after him this time.... I think you girls would have liked me having marestare working at this point LOL he was VERY good looking, and Irish LOL I just love the irish accent hehe) he calls him "his little weeman" hehe

he was on his way to another job far away so he rang Kylie (the vet who looked after him the first time who is absoloutly lovely!) and she came out...

she gave him another small dose of Finnadine, said he wasn't to bad but could tell he wasn't himself, she took a blood sample (to see if there was an infection... ) and a poo sample (in case he had worms) they both think that he may be prone to colic and so anything else like an infection or worms could cause a small impaction. I will get the results for that this afternoon... we are going to put him on carafate for a week (which is a bit of an ulcer guard and will line the stomach) just to make sure he doesn't do it again while he is recovering and I am going to start giving him rice bran oil in his feed, she said I could use sunflower seed oil but that rice bran oil was the best. And we will go from there.

will keep you updated, if it is an infection then he will go on some antibiotics... but will see how the results come back.

*so in short he is on the mend but still not 100% and we are going to try some things to stop him from doing it next time..*.

Penny update: nothing very exciting happening but she is getting a little fuller in the tummy... nothing happening udder wise but if it is true what Mark said that she bags up 1-2 weeks before foaling then she still has a little time left... she is softening in the rear, about a month ago she was rock hard around the base of her tail and now I can feel quite a bit of softeness before hitting the hard (she isn't enough to say she will foal anytime soon but is softening a little ) just in case...* could there be any other reason she would be softening behind if she isn't in foal? just checking lol*

I thought I could feel and see foal movements this morning... she kept reacting to what looked like kicks... but I'm not saying anything definite yet LOL





*Thank you everyone for checking in on whats happening with Finn and the rest of the gang... I'm thinking I might set up Marestare... even if Penny isn't that close (or not preggers at all LOL) I think I want some eyes on Finn at the moment... just while he gets better, I then can also watch him from work as well (my brothers are going to have heart attacks but I don't care LOL) what do you think? is that a good idea?*


----------



## cassie

Wings said:


> Anytime Cassie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now stop prodding poor Fin with the spiky things!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And tell him Storm is very jealous, he has been trying to bite me when my back is turned for weeks now and hasn't managed it so it's no fair that Finn mananged it






:rofl



:rofl thanks for making me laugh Bree



you guys can always make me feel better



Thank you.

oh n as long as Finn as stays healthy I PROMISE I won't jab him with anything


----------



## AnnaC

Sorry but just not had time to get to the computer at all today, but een saying prayers and sending healing thoughts to our sweet Finn.

Glad to hear that there has been some improvemnt - hopefully this will continue, poor little lad. You must be so worried Cassie, how I wish that we could all be together at times like this.

I suppose that it could be possible that your weather changes have caused him to colic, but in conjunction with this, might it be possible that at 'important' moments Finn doesn't take in enough liquid. Did he perhaps not drink enough quickly enough as the weather went to hot? Rather like the last time, when being stabled could have meant that he didn't take in enough liquid?? Maybe he is going to be one who must keep more liquid going through his system at all times and just a couple of hours without sufficient moisture might be enough to start blocking his system??? Just throwing out ideas here, but I cant think of any other reason why he should suffer 'semi blockages'? And even if it is a lack of moisture, how can we help him when he has Suzie plus an unlimited water supply???

Are you feeding him Cassie or is your grass good enough at the moment (I know you said that you had plenty this year due to the rain you have been having).

Talking about rain - you are far away enough from the awful floods we are hearing about I hope??

12.30am now and past my bed time. Hope little Finn keeps improving, bless him. Will continue with my prayers.


----------



## Wings

cassie said:


> :rofl
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl thanks for making me laugh Bree
> 
> 
> 
> you guys can always make me feel better
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> oh n as long as Finn as stays healthy I PROMISE I won't jab him with anything



Thank-you! Thank-you! (bows with much drama)





I know how awful it is when your babies are sick, sometime you juts need a little laugh.

Where's Finn living at the moment? Are you able to turn him and his mum out on some good grass? I'm a big believer in grass








If you remember poor Twinkles didn't pick up after her foaling so I didn't rebreed her. After a month out on grass (and it's dry slightly average grass) you wouldn't know it from her good weight and glossy coat. Sometimes I think they just need the space and the ability to just graze throughout the day to get their systems back in the right gear.

Also being able to graze constantly can be great for a colic stressed system as it won't have too much food hitting it at once and will allow for a constant, slow intake. Plus if it's the moisture issue there is more in grass then there is in hay.

Obviously check with your vet but it's some food for thought.


----------



## cassie

AnnaC said:


> Sorry but just not had time to get to the computer at all today, but een saying prayers and sending healing thoughts to our sweet Finn.
> 
> Glad to hear that there has been some improvemnt - hopefully this will continue, poor little lad. You must be so worried Cassie, how I wish that we could all be together at times like this.
> 
> I suppose that it could be possible that your weather changes have caused him to colic, but in conjunction with this, might it be possible that at 'important' moments Finn doesn't take in enough liquid. Did he perhaps not drink enough quickly enough as the weather went to hot? Rather like the last time, when being stabled could have meant that he didn't take in enough liquid?? Maybe he is going to be one who must keep more liquid going through his system at all times and just a couple of hours without sufficient moisture might be enough to start blocking his system??? Just throwing out ideas here, but I cant think of any other reason why he should suffer 'semi blockages'? And even if it is a lack of moisture, how can we help him when he has Suzie plus an unlimited water supply???
> 
> Are you feeding him Cassie or is your grass good enough at the moment (I know you said that you had plenty this year due to the rain you have been having).
> 
> Talking about rain - you are far away enough from the awful floods we are hearing about I hope??
> 
> 12.30am now and past my bed time. Hope little Finn keeps improving, bless him. Will continue with my prayers.


Thanks Anna, regarding floods, we are lower then them thank goodness! but we have had a massive amount of rain! if we get much more they will open the flood gates and then we will for sure get a flood... luckily out property is on really high ground and a flood has never reached this high... the grounds sure a water logged though!



Wings said:


> Thank-you! Thank-you! (bows with much drama)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know how awful it is when your babies are sick, sometime you juts need a little laugh.
> 
> Where's Finn living at the moment? Are you able to turn him and his mum out on some good grass? I'm a big believer in grass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you remember poor Twinkles didn't pick up after her foaling so I didn't rebreed her. After a month out on grass (and it's dry slightly average grass) you wouldn't know it from her good weight and glossy coat. Sometimes I think they just need the space and the ability to just graze throughout the day to get their systems back in the right gear.
> 
> Also being able to graze constantly can be great for a colic stressed system as it won't have too much food hitting it at once and will allow for a constant, slow intake. Plus if it's the moisture issue there is more in grass then there is in hay.
> 
> Obviously check with your vet but it's some food for thought.


to answer both of your questions... Suzie and Finn have been turned out to paddocks 24/7 since his last episode, I was determined not to lock them away becuase of last time...



he still proved me wrong... they have constant water... and though he isn't drinking as much from Suz now he does still drink... I can't think what I have done differentley, thats a good thought Anna with not drinking enough water... its just so hard to know... but I will wait and see what the results come back as...

Bree they are on a failry DRY paddock at the moment so I can get Suzie to drop the weight... but I can put them on good grass, as Anna said we have plenty around at the moment.


----------



## cassie

I will update with Finn progress on his thread... but here are some pictures of Penny...



what do you all think?

comparison photos from a month ago...

today







other side







some udder pics...


from a few weeks ago...


today




few weeks ago...




today




rear end


----------



## cassie

sorry that stuffed up a bit LOL

the first pic on each new line of photos is the older one...

I don't know what happened with the rear end pics but here they are again,

and the first pic didn't work at all.. strange lol




and the proper rear end pics LOL





from a month ago...




and today


----------



## AnnaC

That last picture of her tummy IS a pregnant one, plus her teats have separated!





Dont see much change in her rear end, but then I wouldn't expect to until she gets closer to actually foaling. I think she is progessing beautifully and that you WILL be welcoming a new edition to the family before very long! Have you done the ring test yet??


----------



## Eagle

yep well said Anna, tummy is looking good and nipples are separating, hooha could change about a week before.

yahoooooooooooooo


----------



## cassie

AnnaC said:


> That last picture of her tummy IS a pregnant one, plus her teats have separated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont see much change in her rear end, but then I wouldn't expect to until she gets closer to actually foaling. I think she is progessing beautifully and that you WILL be welcoming a new edition to the family before very long! Have you done the ring test yet??


hehe thanks Anna, I think I have felt a little more movement... but I really would have expected her to be getting ALOT bigger by now... BWDIK LOL, thanks and I hope you are right





oh yeah I have done it a few times... last time it said definite filly but I might do it again just to make sure as I'm not sure with everything in this mare LOL







Eagle said:


> yep well said Anna, tummy is looking good and nipples are separating, hooha could change about a week before.
> 
> yahoooooooooooooo


lol thanks Renee, I thought her hooha looked softer around the edges? maybe not? lol it feels softer to me when I check LOL

this weekend I have off, so I will work on getting the paddock tidy as long as it isn't raining hehe.

so... if she IS in foal lol do you think maybe 2-3 weeks? lol sorry


----------



## Eagle

I would say that she wouldn't have more than a month so I guess we will all soon find out


----------



## MeganH

OMG! You can see changes!



So exciting! Her teats are definitely separating!


----------



## cassie

I did the ring test again this morning... And definite circles!!!!! So let's hope the filly fairy will be on its way here in a few weeks






I was sure I felt movement as well this morning



Considering penny is a more skittish mare she lets me check everything... As long as she is eating lol


----------



## a mini dream come true

:yeah Looking good Cassie.



:yeah I see more change in her than I do Delilah.



:wub Love the filly fairy, hope you'll share when penny has hers



:rofl Penny will probably have her filly before Delilah.



:rofl


----------



## Wings

Wow! She actually looks like she's doing something now


----------



## cassie

a mini dream come true said:


> :yeah Looking good Cassie.
> 
> 
> 
> :yeah I see more change in her than I do Delilah.
> 
> 
> 
> :wub Love the filly fairy, hope you'll share when penny has hers
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl Penny will probably have her filly before Delilah.
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl


lol thanks Hazel, yeah she might do... I'm just hoping she will do something!! lol every morning I go out to see if there is an increase in udder size so I can get her on marestare... but nothing lol well besides the teat seperation LOL



Wings said:


> Wow! She actually looks like she's doing something now


YAY!!! we get the approval from Bree!!! ok everyone Penny is officially pregnant Bree gives us the ok!!!



:rofl








hehe I'm really hoping she will start bagging up in the next week or two...


----------



## cassie

just looked at the dates...

Penny today would be at least 320 days...



do you think her progress is on track??


----------



## a mini dream come true

Sounds like she is progressing nicely.



Wow 320 days! That means you are on the downhill run



. It starts going faster on the down hill side of things









. I know that's kind of lame, but I may be brain dead. Been working on income tax



. Never a fun time of year. If we're shooting for a foal at day 340 that's just a little over two weeks away and that goes fast.



.


----------



## Eagle

Yeah Cassie sounds good to me, Odette foaled at 343 days 2 years ago so who knows


----------



## cassie

cool thanks



headed to bed now... will prob set her up on marestare next week... as I'm hoping she will start making some changes, she seemed really wide tonight... wish I had my camera with me LOL

Finn is doing well... though still a little miserable, poor baby he was trying to play with his ball a little and I have put Penny back in with them again and he was following her like always so at least he is interested in the others





goodnight/morning all headed to bed now...


----------



## MeganH

So glad to hear Finn is doing better!

Laney foaled last year at 341 days- so I have her 'due date' figured out to 341 days for this foal. I am putting her on Marestare right near 300 days I think.


----------



## cassie

Thanks girls yeah he is doing well now





I have been slowly cleaning up that paddock, as I said he has been in the cattle yard unless in the stable... Yesterday I was cleaning up a lot of the weeds in there n today I'm hoping to start taking the firewood out... It's just been so hard with the rain. No excuse I know but I have been trying.

Megan: thanks for the advice on the dates



Under normal circumstances I would have penny up on cam already but because I dnt really know her dates or if she IS in foal I wanted to wait for udder development I'm hoping next week she will start bagging up... Maybe over the weekend I will set up marestare n then put her up


----------



## AnnaC

I expect little Finn's tummy is still feeling a bit sore and out of sorts, so hopefully another day or two will see him completely recovered.





Oh and dont forget the moist food/grass for Penny as well, coz she needs it as she gets closer to foaling.


----------



## cassie

Thanks Anna, going to let them into a new part of the cattle yard today that has lots of nice grass


----------



## MeganH

How far in advance to foaling do you start giving the mares moist food and hay? I don't know how well the grass will be in by the time Laney is getting close so I will probably give her hay as well- so should I make it damp? Do you just spray it down a few minutes before feeding?


----------



## Eagle

I don't know how the others do it but I can't wet hay here as it is way too cold and the hay would freeze but I feed soaked beet with their grain and I also give them a few carrots each meal which are moist too.


----------



## bannerminis

I havent been posting much lately as there just arent enough hrs in the day but I do tune in to check up on the different ladies.

So delighted that you might be getting another baby soon.

Will have everything crossed for you and Penny.

She reminds me of how Slaney looked last yr. Slaney went from looking like she was having twins to hardly looking pregnant. Funny these mares lol


----------



## cassie

Hi Karina!!!




have missed you my friend how have you been?

lol obviously busy by the sounds of it... have you got any babies due this year?





Thanks, yeah I am very excited too!! especially after seeing some of the cute babies already born this year!!





oh really? yeah these mares like to keep us on our toes LOL

Thanks for the reminder about soaking the feed... lol will start that again tonight... (although our grass is wet enough already we don't really need it LOL



)

Penny has quite a pregnant look about her today... lol don't know if she stuffed herself on grass overnight or if baby is getting bigger and moving around hoping for the second LOL





she was quite relaxed behind today too... nothing really happening with the udder... but her teats are back together again, what do you think that means???






lol (could it be that her udder might make little changes like that before she starts bagging up?? lol I still have no clue


----------



## bannerminis

I am well Thank You Cassie just really busy. The day is just all go. I dont tend to turn on the computer now till around 5 in the evening.

Shimmer and Slaney should be due their foals the end of June early July. So my babies are a while off yet. BUT I do have one big surprise to announce in April. Cant say anything yet as I dont want to jinx it but its of the 4 legged variety





Just thought I would show you a couple of pics of Slaney.

Slaney at 314 days






Cant remember exactly when this was taken (would have to check the photo file but too lazy lol) but it was a couple of wks later






And 347 days (she nearly drove me mad going 17 days over)






Not sure what to make of her udder. Some mares can just spring over night. One minute there is nothing to get excited about and the next they walk spread legged behind because they have boobies



.

Fingers crossed she makes more progress soon and starts a bigger spring.


----------



## AnnaC

Hi Karina - great to hear from you! Hope all is well with you and the family, and with your furkids of course.





Megan, there is no need to damp down your hay, as long as it is reasonably soft and leafy Laney will be fine. Also Laney is getting plenty of exercise - lots of walking in your large paddock whilst grazing. Even if your grass is not that good at least she has access to it and it really wont be very long now before the Spring growth starts to appear.

You could add soaked sugar beet to her feed - just a little at a time if she hasn't had it before as it often takes them a little while to like the taste. BUT be sure to stop the sugar beet once the foal is born if there is any chance the foal might get at Laney's feed bowl - sugar beet is not good for very young foals. You will be increasing Laney's food slowly as she gets nearer to foaling, and once she has foaled you can push it up a little more to replace the sugar beet. Also from now on make sure that when she is in her stable overnight, she has her hay ad lib as she needs to be able to graze throughout the night on the hay, just as she would be doing if she was outside eating grass.





For optimum wellbeing horses need to 'graze' 20-21 hours out of the 24 and they dont 'over eat'! They get fat due to the 'quality' of what they are eating - too much lush grass or hard feed - PLUS lack of exercise. Horses are made to cover long distances either moving slowly as they graze or travelling several miles at speed if startled or frightened. Stallions use energy covering the mares and keeping watch over the herd. Youngsters race around playing. The mares use up most of the goodness in their food by carrying and feeding their foals.

Of course most of us cannot keep their horses under the above regime, even if we wanted to, but it doesn't hurt to remember the general rules of 'trickle' feeding plus as much space and freedom as we can give.

So remember plenty of hay for Laney at night and split her other feeds into at least 3 per day as you increase the amount/add sugar beet etc. Dont worry if she gains a little weight, she is 'feeding' a foal who is now growing fast, plus she needs to make milk for the foal, plus she need to build her own 'strength' for the actual act of foaling. then when all those things are done, she has got to provide food for her new baby for several months after it is born. She's a walking miracle!!


----------



## AnnaC

Oh Karina those pictures of Slaney are great - she's such a pretty girl.





Can we see some of Shimmer too - perhaps at about the same distance from foaling as Slaney was?

Are you sure you wouldn't like to give us a little tiny hint about your 'suprise'. PLEASE!


----------



## cassie

WOW Karina thanks for the pics





she did stay quite small, I remember your pics from the year before... she was HUGE!!!



lol

oh yes please can we see some pics of them of present?? and their babies hehe you can post them on here as Penny isn't doing to much at present LOL

regarding the udder, her previous owner said that she bags up 1-2 weeks before... so I guess she is on track, but I would feel better if she would start bagging up LOL but I guess we all feel that way when it comes to mares


----------



## Eagle

Hi Karina and welcome back






Come on, we need an update of your world


----------



## Lindi-loo

what a pretty girl and just look at that belly how exciting 



 :yeah


----------



## bannerminis

All well here on this side of the water. Although kids seem to be like a petri dish and have been passing sickness back and forth





Hopefully with spring in the air that they will stay free of any complaints and life can be a bit more normal again.

I miss not getting to do the marestare but might make more of an effort and watch of an evening.

Going to Kenmare next week for a few days with the kids so fingers crossed the weather will be mostly dry.

My ladies are all fat and hairy but not due till the end of June so I will be like the green eyed monster watching everyones foals and waiting for mine to arrive





I hope to clip Buck in a few wks but he is a hairy dirt ball at the moment and near impossible to get a pic as he is always moving towards me you will have to wait for a pic of him.

Tilly is the BIGGEST DIVA and I know is going to be a total madam once she comes in for show training. She has an attitude that just amazes me.

This pic I think was taken in November at some stage






As requested here are a couple of pics of Shimmer

Shimmer around 300 days






Shimmer 307 days






And the day she foaled 327 days






Her udder the day she foaled


----------



## cassie

Wow thanks for the pics karina



I forgot how gorgeous shimmer was!! Please update us with how your little diva goes in the sown ring



very exciting!!!

Still not much progress on penny, I so wish she would start bagging up for me... I hate this waiting not knowing if she is or not... At least with Suzie I knew she was n could feel definite movements lol but everything is so up in the air with penny



I dnt know what to do...She seems softer around her tail set... So at least that's something... Right? Lol come on penny!!


----------



## AnnaC

Thanks for the pictures Karina - Tilly is just gorgeous and yes, she does have that 'look at me' attitude! Shimmer looks great and you can really see the changes in her tummy as she approached foaling.

I love your girls, they always look so well and healthy - must be all that Irish Green Grass (plus of course your care and attention)





Hope you enjoy your few days away, maybe it will help the kiddies lose their dreaded lurgies and set them up for a healthy stint for the rest of the year. But try to relax and get some rest yourself!


----------



## a mini dream come true

cassie said:


> Still not much progress on penny, I so wish she would start bagging up for me... I hate this waiting not knowing if she is or not... At least with Suzie I knew she was n could feel definite movements lol but everything is so up in the air with penny
> 
> 
> 
> I dnt know what to do...She seems softer around her tail set... So at least that's something... Right? Lol come on penny!!



I know how you feel Cassie, I'm right there with you



I know Delilah is preggers and it's stillnerve racking waiting not knowing when


----------



## cassie

a mini dream come true said:


> 1328969924[/url]' post='1446802']I know how you feel Cassie, I'm right there with you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know Delilah is preggers and it's stillnerve racking waiting not knowing when


Lol at least you know she IS greggers...



Still nothing new to report this morning



She would be... At the least 324 days in foal...



Sorry girls but this is killing me lol


----------



## Eagle

If she bags up over 2 weeks and she starts soon she could still foal at around 340 days so don't give up yet Cassie.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Eagle said:


> If she bags up over 2 weeks and she starts soon she could still foal at around 340 days so don't give up yet Cassie.






:yeah I agree Cassie Hang in there.


----------



## cassie

Lol thanks girls



Hoping your right lol


----------



## bannerminis

Cassie I was just remembering this morning how I got the foals to move so I knew all was well.

I found that the best time to check was first thing in the morning.

Mares were in at night so hadnt munched in a while so once they heard me coming outside they would get excited at the thought of breakfast coming so I would give them breakfast and then while they were tucking in give them a good scratch under their bellies so the mares were even more delighted because you scratched a place that they couldnt reach and with the weight of the foal the skin is stretched so it makes it more itchy. It seemed to wake up the foals and they would give a burst of activity.

Might be worth a try. Just try to do it in the morning and make sure to give the mare a very good scratch in front of the udder (before the dip in the belly) and fingers crossed you should get the movement you are looking for.


----------



## cassie

bannerminis said:


> Cassie I was just remembering this morning how I got the foals to move so I knew all was well.
> 
> I found that the best time to check was first thing in the morning.
> 
> Mares were in at night so hadnt munched in a while so once they heard me coming outside they would get excited at the thought of breakfast coming so I would give them breakfast and then while they were tucking in give them a good scratch under their bellies so the mares were even more delighted because you scratched a place that they couldnt reach and with the weight of the foal the skin is stretched so it makes it more itchy. It seemed to wake up the foals and they would give a burst of activity.
> 
> Might be worth a try. Just try to do it in the morning and make sure to give the mare a very good scratch in front of the udder (before the dip in the belly) and fingers crossed you should get the movement you are looking for.


cool thanks heaps Karina, I remember Suzie used to LOVE being scratched in front of her udders LOL

I thought I could feel some movement this morning, it was cooler so no flies and she stood there and let me feel for a bit.. thought I felt a little poke LOL

It was harder for me to get into the crevice of her udder this morning... don't know if that means anything... and I'm not going to say what and jinx it LOL

adding in some cool pics I took this arvo from work of the up coming storm!!!



I love them LOL they are taken with our little work camera and turned out pretty good












its hard to see... but thats our house











thought I'd share them with you


----------



## Wings

I love storm photos!

Being on a hill we see the storms rolling in long before they reach us, it's brilliant!





This was our recent storm, really strong and not half as bad as the one when Storm was born. That colt certainly picked it


----------



## cassie

WOW yeah I love storms too!!!



love watching the clouds roll in and the thunder!! and at night the lightning and the rain falling on our tin roof!! gotta be one of the best sounds...

storm has gone now so horses are in their new paddocks... Smartie is in Kingstons' yard with him they get along fine... and the girls and Finn are in the next paddock SO HE CAN STILL SEE THEM LOL in the back yard LOL

we are doing some rennovations on the house at the moment, laying down new timber flooring in part of it, then will do the rest of the house later in the year, so my job is sanding and staining yippee LOL I have no finger prints left



and it can't be good for my excma LOL but oh well going to look so good once it is done!!


----------



## cassie

just about to go to bed



but before I do... I thought I would show you some old photos I found hehe

with was Penny in winter of this year LOL




then late last month LOL




isn't it amazing what some love attention good feed and a summer coat can do!! lol





thought I would share that LOL night all


----------



## MeganH

Beautiful storm photos. I LOVE being at the beach and sitting on the balcony watching a storm come in from the ocean.

Penny really looks beautiful now. Does not look like the same horse



You have done a great job, Cassie!


----------



## a mini dream come true

MeganH said:


> Beautiful storm photos. I LOVE being at the beach and sitting on the balcony watching a storm come in from the ocean.
> 
> Penny really looks beautiful now. Does not look like the same horse
> 
> 
> 
> You
> 
> have done a great job, Cassie!


Cassie. You have done a great job.

Megan. Sounds like haven


----------



## AnnaC

Those storm pictures are fabulous! (sorry cassie, you will just have to repeat that shot of your house on a clear day.



)

As for our lovely Penny - well what a difference! It has little to do with her suddenly getting her summer coat, but more to do with your care, attention and love Cassie!!


----------



## cassie

haha



thanks Anna and girls, I was looking over those old photos and I can't believe the change in her



of course Suzie has changed to but Penny is like WOW different horse LOL

here are some pics from this morning...

let me know what you think...



leaselol

comparison january




This morning







january




This morning







and again hehe

January




This morning




Tummy shots.... nothing really changing there I dont think...




today




other side




and today




lol sorry for the overload... what do you think.... lol to be or not to be? LOL


----------



## Eagle

Her tummy looks much bigger, have you measured it today?


----------



## a mini dream come true

I agree with Renee. She looks bigger/thicker. Looks to me like she is progressing.


----------



## cassie

no I measured it a few days ago... and it was the same... but she was a bit stressed and was all tucked up as I had just wormed Smartie (which was why I had the tape out LOL) and he always goes crazy LOL and so Penny was stressed when I came to her with the tape... I'll try measure her tonight...

what do you think udder wise? I thought I could feel some filling... but maybe can't see it yet??


----------



## cassie

Penny wouldn't let me measure her when I fed them... but my friend Rebekah is coming over in a little while, so we will slip the halter on and measure her then



hopefully anyway!!!

so guys what do you honestly think of Penny... her udder and such?/


----------



## Eagle

I think we still have a little time, give her another 2 weeks.


----------



## AnnaC

Well I think that the 'weight' in her tummy has slipped back and looks more pronounced, plus her bag has become more 'pouchy' (ready to fill?).

Come on Penny - you can do it!


----------



## cassie

Cool



Thanks girls... Sorry to keep hounding you all about this lol hoping for a little more progress in the morning.,. You hear that penny?? Lol



Good night everyone Have a good day/ night

Oh Finn had another bad day today



He seems to be ok now... But I hate having to poke my baby with all those needles n tablets



Really dnt know what is making him so sick all the time...Thanks for supporting me through all this ladies



I couldn't handle all of this without you!!!!


----------



## Eagle

oh no! Hugs for you Cassie and prayers for Finn.


----------



## MeganH

I agree Penny's tummy does look bigger. And like Anna said it doesn't look like the udder is filling so much as changing to get ready for filling.

I'm praying for you and Finn. Poor little boy!


----------



## cassie

Thanks girls.... He is better again today but still not himself... I dnt understand it... They are in a paddock with moist grass nothing else... No weeds for him to eat or anything




I didn't give him the carafate that morning cos it had been a week since the last episode... But maybe he just isn't ready to go off them yet...





Penny, still wouldn't let me measure her tummy lol



Will slip a halter on her tonight and do it heheHer bag hasnt filled any more but she has the two enemas either side of her bag now including the one in front... Does that make sense? Lol hoping that these are all small changes into her getting milk



Ready to have her baby



Lol here's hoping anyway... Right now she is enjoying eating the grass, the last few days she has been really really cranky at Suzie n Finn especially around feeding time n loving being with me



Similar to what Suzie did when she was pregnant with Finn lol hoping that means something as well lol


----------



## Eagle

Morning Cassie



That sounds like good progress to me



So sorry to here about poor Finn, I hope he gets better today.


----------



## AnnaC

A lot of mares get either cranky or loving (or both!!) during the run up to foaling, so it sounds as though Penny is going with the flow!





Poor little Finn, I wonder why he gets these little sessions - have you had a word with your vet about it Cassie? Give him a hug from me, bless him.


----------



## cassie

thanks girls, morning/ night Renee LOL





Hi Anna, yeah I spoke to my vet when he came out last time... asked him the hated question (but I knew I would be hating myself if I hadn't of asked) if its kinder for him to be put down... (not that I wanted to by any means I would do everything... but I just wanted to know what the proffesional thought) he said that he didn't need to be put down... (phew) lol

when I spoke to Kylie yesterday she was unsure about it... but he did have some bites (insect bites) on his back which were terribly itchy for him... we were wondering if that might have been it,... so I put some cream on it, which she recommended to see if that would help (thinking he was rolling to scratch the spots) but he was still bad in the afternoon... so I really don't know... the only thing I can think of is to get another xray of him/ ultrasound when he is good and not filled with gas to see whats happening inside... see if there is a twist or a small impaction... but otherwise I have no clue...

yeah it was quite exciting to feel those extra "lumps" under Penny today... I had felt one yesterday but that one is bigger and there is definitley a second one starting... hoping every day or two will bring a little more progress now!!





oh and Finn gives snuggles and kisses to everyone



he is the sweetest thing and always rests his head on my shoulder!!



(I usually kneel down to his level as he is so tiny LOL)


----------



## a mini dream come true

cassie said:


> thanks girls, morning/ night Renee LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Anna, yeah I spoke to my vet when he came out last time... asked him the hated question (but I knew I would be hating myself if I hadn't of asked) if its kinder for him to be put down... (not that I wanted to by any means I would do everything... but I just wanted to know what the proffesional thought) he said that he didn't need to be put down... (phew) lol
> 
> when I spoke to Kylie yesterday she was unsure about it... but he did have some bites (insect bites) on his back which were terribly itchy for him... we were wondering if that might have been it,... so I put some cream on it, which she recommended to see if that would help (thinking he was rolling to scratch the spots) but he was still bad in the afternoon... so I really don't know... the only thing I can think of is to get another xray of him/ ultrasound when he is good and not filled with gas to see whats happening inside... see if there is a twist or a small impaction... but otherwise I have no clue...
> 
> yeah it was quite exciting to feel those extra "lumps" under Penny today... I had felt one yesterday but that one is bigger and there is definitley a second one starting... hoping every day or two will bring a little more progress now!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and Finn gives snuggles and kisses to everyone
> 
> 
> 
> he is the sweetest thing and always rests his head on my shoulder!!
> 
> 
> 
> (I usually kneel down to his level as he is so tiny LOL)


Glad to hear the VEt saying No.. I know it's hard not knowing what causing him to be sick, but at least the vet thinks they can figure it out.So that's encouraging.




Yeah for extra lumps


----------



## cassie

thanks I hope you guys don't think me an awful owner for asking...



I just wanted to know... you know?


----------



## MeganH

Hope Finn keeps getting better and STOPS having little episodes. You are not bad for asking, Cassie. Don't think you are. So glad the vet said no



STAY HEALTHY LITTLE FINN!


----------



## Wings

cassie said:


> thanks I hope you guys don't think me an awful owner for asking...
> 
> 
> 
> I just wanted to know... you know?



Cassie the bad owners are the ones to scared to ask that or carry it through when needed.

The owners who CARE are the ones who ask the tough questions


----------



## Eagle

Wings said:


> Cassie the bad owners are the ones to scared to ask that or carry it through when needed.
> 
> The owners who CARE are the ones who ask the tough questions


Amen.


----------



## cassie

Thanks girls lol I had been so good not crying the whole time then as soon as I asked the question of course I started bawling my eyes out



Typical the poor vet, lol he didn't know what to do with me lol



But he reassured me and was very nice about it all



I'm hoping we won't have to see him again until the little man needs his you know what's taken off



Oh I mean



Lol


----------



## AnnaC

Oh Cassie please dont feel bad about having those thoughts about little Finn. As Bree said, it is the good owners who are thoughtful enough to make decisions like that, preferably before they are actually needed.

In fact I made one of those decisions myself two days ago when I had little PT put down - and if you asked me what was wrong with him, I really couldn't answer you. I bred him and he was just 9 years old, but he had always been a 'bit odd'. For the first few years of his life he was perfectly normal, but then he started having occasional tummy problems, mild colic soon sorted by my vet. Other times he didn't actually colic but just seemed unusually quiet at times, just for an hour or so. I did wonder about ulcers, but his 'symptoms' didnt add up, also his odd moments were often a year or more apart and nothing ever 'changed' in his daily/yearly life.

About a month ago he had one of his mild colic stints and the vet came out late in the evening with the usual finadyne (sp?) jab to get him comfortable again and all was well. But from then on I was not happy with him. Yes he seemed to still be his 'old self', still galloped off across the field when let out, often to be seen havig a race around kicking up his heels, plus zooming back to the gate when it was time to come in. But, as we all know, horses, like a lot of animals, are very good at hiding their discomfort. I also caught him in his stable with a sort of 'inward' looking expression on his face. I just knew his time was coming to an end. Over the last week he had eaten all his food and hay, but very slowly. He grazed when out but also stood round dozing a lot. Saturday night he didn't eat or drink anything while stabled, but picked at his clean straw - something he never did. Sunday night was so warm and mild here I put him out for the night, opening up a second field for him where there was plenty of nice fresh grass and he was out there mooching and grazing on Monday morning when I went to get him. But I had already called the vet by then with the warning that I didn't want him vetted or examined, I just wanted him put down.

The same vet came who had treated him a month earlier and said no problem, you know your horse and if he needs to leave us then we are happy to take your word for it. We took him out onto the lawn, and I really felt a bit stupid as he jauntily strode along and ducked his head down to pinch some grass. However, when the vet tried to find the vein for the jab to sedate him, she couldn't find it! And this was the jugular!! Plus she had found it a month earlier with ease, late at night in gloomy light with just a small torch to help!! She knew the needle was in the vein, but there was little or no blood showing - luckily PT doesn't have a problem with needles! - so she gave the sedation in hope. It worked, so she was in the right place. With him sedated she went to give him the jab to lay him and put him down. Same problem, just a tiny bit of blood showing on the end of the needle. So again, trusting to luck, she gave the full jab. Again it worked and he sank to the floor totally out of it just like for an operation but more so. But he still kept breathing. The vet was totally puzzled as by now he had had enough of the drug in his system to knock out a full sized horse!

But she did say that for whatever reason, I had done the right thing in calling her. She said that however 'good' PT looked to her when we actually led him out of his stable, it was now obvious that something was very wrong and that his whole system had been slowly shutting down, hence the reason why we were not getting blood from his main vein because it was just not circulating properly. To cut a long story short (LOL!!) we ended up opting to inject another horse worth of the drug directly into his heart - perfectly possible as he was so well under you could have performed any sort of operation on him. Interestingly when the special long needle went into his heart we only got a small spurt of blood, then nothing, then another small spurt - not normal, inspite of the drugs in his system, according to the vet. Anyway after this final jab, with a few short breaths, my sweet PT made his way to Rainbow Bridge to join his parents and other friends.

My poor vet was very distressed that the whole proceedure had taken so long (she had kept apologising to PT and stroking his nose throughout, although he was completely out of it and unaware of the stress he was causing her!), she said that she was thankful it was me because most other owners would have been in a complete panic. She also said that it was a 'good call' on my part as he would probably have lingered on for a few more days or even a week before collapsing and possibly, for him, meeting a distressing end.

Sorry this is such a long and sad story, but we, as owners, have gut instincts with our animals, whereas vet's dont, and vets can only do what we tell them to do when it comes down to the wire.





RIP sweet PT - you will forever have a special place in my heart.


----------



## lucky lodge

sorry i havent been on here for a couple of days ....iam shocked liitle finn hasnt got better...iam doing lots of praying for him.



ray



ray



and sending you some huge big hugs

oh did you try the red cordial


----------



## Eagle

Omg Anna I am so sorry. Why didn't you tell me I could have given you a hug. You know you can call me at any hour and I will ring you back to save your phone bill.

Hugs


----------



## MeganH

Wings said:


> Cassie the bad owners are the ones to scared to ask that or carry it through when needed.
> 
> The owners who CARE are the ones who ask the tough questions


Well said





Anna- I am so sorry. ((HUGS))


----------



## a mini dream come true

Anna, I am soooo sorry. HUGS to you for having the courage to do what was best for your beloved chip.


----------



## Equuisize

Ahhhh, Anna. I am soooo sorry.

That is always the hardest decision of all but also the ultimate

act of love, to know when it is time to let them go.

God Speed PT.


----------



## Wings

Oh Anna







Hugs.

Your horses are lucky to have you.

I've always felt it is quality of life, not quantity that matters. The day I become to much of a coward to make the call for one of my horses, be it the aged and arthritic or a not right foal, then I am too much of a coward to be entrusted with their lives. That's how strongly I feel about it.

I know my appie won't make his full life span, he has muscle damage and early arthritis is a matter of when not if. I love this horse, I love watching him much around in the paddock with his friends. Which is why when he starts to get uncomfortable he'll go then, not when he is too sore to walk around his paddock and keep up with his friends. He'll go when life is still good and he hasn't had to suffer through the day.

This is what we all owe these beautiful animals that take over our lives.


----------



## AnnaC

Thank you for your hugs and sympathies my friends. Bree I do so agree with what you say and your point of view - I hope that your boy has many happy years yet.

Several years ago I had two elderly girls who were best friends (30 and 33 years), one was getting a bit stiff and lacking decent teeth and they other was starting to lose weight. It was November and the weather was getting colder after what had been a great summer and warm Autumn. Neither was too happy about being stabled and both absolutely refused to wear rugs (as I had found out the previous year!). So I made the decision to let them go while they were well and happy, knowing that they would struggle with a cold winter inspite of my help. Well we plunged into one of the coldest winters that the UK had seen for quite a while and everyday I gave thanks that those two girls went trotting over Rainbow Bridge at the end of the warm happy days and that I had not waited to see if they would make another year.

So Cassie - any updated news regarding Penny. Did you ever manage to get that tape round her? Are you stabling her next to Suzie and Finn (not sure if you have already said this)? And are you going to put her on marestare soon or are you waiting for her bag to really start filling?

LOL!! Lots of questions for you to answer tonight!


----------



## cassie

AnnaC said:


> Thank you for your hugs and sympathies my friends. Bree I do so agree with what you say and your point of view - I hope that your boy has many happy years yet.
> 
> Several years ago I had two elderly girls who were best friends (30 and 33 years), one was getting a bit stiff and lacking decent teeth and they other was starting to lose weight. It was November and the weather was getting colder after what had been a great summer and warm Autumn. Neither was too happy about being stabled and both absolutely refused to wear rugs (as I had found out the previous year!). So I made the decision to let them go while they were well and happy, knowing that they would struggle with a cold winter inspite of my help. Well we plunged into one of the coldest winters that the UK had seen for quite a while and everyday I gave thanks that those two girls went trotting over Rainbow Bridge at the end of the warm happy days and that I had not waited to see if they would make another year.
> 
> So Cassie - any updated news regarding Penny. Did you ever manage to get that tape round her? Are you stabling her next to Suzie and Finn (not sure if you have already said this)? And are you going to put her on marestare soon or are you waiting for her bag to really start filling?
> 
> LOL!! Lots of questions for you to answer tonight!


Anna you are such a great role model to all of us!! THANK YOU!!!!!

I have learnt so much over the past several months from having your insight love and wisdom to help with the sticky questions LOL thank you for always being her to help us, even during times when you have you own opportunities (as one of our workers likes to call problems LOL)

how is everything going your end? did your plan work??

regarding the tape LOL she won't let me get near her with it... I will have to try put her halter on and do it... I was hoping to do it while she was eating so she wouldn't stress as last time she was really tucked up last time and not a good measure of her tummy... if that makes sense.

Penny will eventually go in Suzie and Finn's stable... they are outside 24/7 now as it is best for Finn's poor delicate stomach...






well I'm kinda un decided about when to put her on marestare LOL I was hoping she would have a bit more progress this morning, I think her udder is getting larger I can see it easier from behind... but its not necessarily filling... I suppose she could take a few days to progress again...

I thought I could feel movement this morning but then she moved... as always



I should get one of my brothers or mum or dad to hold her while I have a good feel LOL

Last night I had a dream LOL (silly I know LOL) that I could feel heaps of movement from her tummy,

and she had a gorgeous chestnut and flaxen filly with a blaze blue eyes and 4 white stockings oh n she had a little white patch just at her whither LOL



HAHA wouldn't it be lovely if my dream came true LOL I WISH!

so what do you girls think... should I get her up on marestare now? or wait until I see real progress in her udder??

Thanks again for all the help everyone...

P.S COOOOOEEEEE Diane!!!!!! where are you? has anyone seen Diane??


----------



## Eagle

Thank goodness you are back Diane I was going to send out the coast guard.



A quick message/email every now and then to let us know you are alive and kicking





We care about you you silly thing!



(now I have tears in my eyes so I guess I am the silly one)


----------



## Eagle

Diane sometimes blowing off steam



with friends or



and crying on each others shoulders can help. Please remember that I am ALWAYS here for you.


----------



## MeganH

So glad you are back Diane and feel free to









and



with us when you need to


----------



## cassie

Diane I'm so sorry that you had such a rough week... At least we know that my coooeeee travels all the way to america hehe jokes aside though I hope and pray you have a better weekend and week to come... Have a coffee out of the mug I got you



N know that I love you and am here for you as are al the others








Regarding your question... Finn is on carafate which I n ulcer med, it's a gut liner and helps to treat stomach ulcers... The vet said to keep him on it for only a week but I think I'll get enough from the vets tomorrow for another two weeks.... Just to treat anything else nasty as it also prevents them...

Penny.... Finally able to measure her tummy! She has grown another inch.,. Dnt no if that is normal for late pregnancy... She was also on very good grass too....No filling of the udder yet, but her enemas are bigger the two side ones have gone from little bumps to a full on channel going right to her udder.... Is this normal? I cant tell from Suzies pics as she was sooooo hairy LOL I thought I could feel little movements from her.... But still not a lot, hardly anything if it was foal movements... I just hope tha foal is ok in there?


----------



## Eagle

sounds good to me Cassie, can we have some new pics pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## MeganH

Yes! Pictures please, Cassie! Sounds like she is growing! So exciting! Maybe it is so hard to feel the foal movements since she isn't huge and there isn't much room for it to move around? She is trying to hide it well


----------



## AnnaC

Diane, so good to hear from you. So so sorry that you have been having a bad time. If this happens again, please get in touch with us/somebody as we may be able to help or offer support, or even if we cant actually do anything to help, we can at least send hugs and love in basket loads to your door.





Cassie, remember that you have been told that in the past Penny bags up very quickly and more or less at the last minute, so you do need to keep that in mind when thinkig about possble cameras etc. May I suggest that you keep away from looking at her udder for say 3 or 4 days - I think you are looking too often to see the small changes! So go take a couple of pictures of her tummy and her udder to keep us all happy, and then dont go near her again for a few days.

The fact that her 'milk vein' is 'filling' may mean that she is a mare who gets overlarge there and then suddenly fills her udder over a very short time. This is not a 'normal' way of doing things but it does happen in some mares and Penny might be one.





Also, as you asked, I will say that Plan B is teetering on the brink - 25% go.....75% fail, we are just waiting for a small 'yes' and we will then jump to a 50/50 chance of success and should be able to make the other 50% with luck. A 'no' will mean the plug being pulled and we will all disappear down the drain. So a little bit stressful right now LOL!!

I'm gathering a few pics together to show what has been going on here in the last week workwise (in the hope of that little 'yes'!!) and will post them once assembled.


----------



## cassie

OK guys will do as you ask LOL will try get some piccies tonight... then I will TRY very hard to leave her along



I really will try LOL at least I am working all weekend so won't be temted while at home to play hehe





Well Anna, I really really hope that you get that 25% YES!!!!! and the plan will work!!! you deserve something to go your way!!!





can I take the pics tomorrow morning? I won't be able to post them till tomorrow night... but I think morning pics are better??

I don't know if you will be able to see the changes that I can feel... but I'll try and show them...

ok so I think I will get everything set up for marestare... have to get a new internet card for the computer... so will do that and go from there...

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## cassie

Just a quick update before heading to the vets.... I've caught some tummy bug n feel crap but I still have to work so oh well I'll manage lol

Penny has a real pregnant tummy look about her today



Leaving you guys in suspense till tonight hehe Talk to you all later I'll try n post the pics after work..Hope you all have a good night/day


----------



## AnnaC

Cant wait for the pictures Cassie -- hurry up!!


----------



## Eagle

oh I am so sorry to hear you are feeling rough,



that is the only reason I am not going to whip you



Bad girl for leaving us in suspense.



You take care.


----------



## cassie

sorry girls for making you wait so long... feeling a little better this tonight... still a bit yucky but pretty good





ok Penny pics... I couldn't get any LOL na... here they are below... comparison from the 14th...




Today...




14th




today




14th




Today







today




Finn and Suzie say Hi


----------



## cassie

sorry that end photo was from today too... for some reason it didn't add properly grrr



who knows what she is doing with that udder!!



gosh Penny!!

so what do you all think??


----------



## Eagle

wow her tummy seems much bigger



I think her nipples look bigger too



Is she in at night yet cos I think you might want to start her getting used to being stabled


----------



## MeganH

I agree you can see even more changes.





Sorry you have gotten sick, Cassie. Hope you feel better very soon!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Seeing some definate changes there for Penny



:yeah . She is looking good.

Finn has grown so much and very handsome.

Glad to hear you're feeling a little better. Rest all you can before this little one gets here.


----------



## cassie

Cool



Thanks girls Lol I couldn't believe how much bigger she looked when I went out there yesterday lol



Renee I haven't started stabling her at night yet but I might... How long should you wait after you have mown grass to let horses back on it? The part that I want to put the three into so penny still gets good grass ( better then the stable paddock grass anyways) n still be nears smartie hehe he is such a sook



Will get some straw from the feed store after I go to work this morning...



Lol Anything else I should get her? She has been loving the mineral block like Suzie did when she was close so I'll get another of those... Better check my foaling kit



Lol Milk testing strips should be coming soon too lol of course I wouldn't test her yet but for when she does get closer it will be good to have them on hand Lol no chance of resting hazel but thanks I'll be fine



We have a house evaluation on Tuesday so madly finishing some projects lol gonna look so good hehe will post some pics dad has been laying down a lovely new spotted gum flooring in one of the sections of our house We are sanding it today


----------



## Eagle

I was told that you can put them on it straight after and I have never had any problems, I wouldn't put them on it if it is wet though.

I would start by feeding her in the stable and then gradually increase the amount of time as she might not like being in alone.

this is so exciting.


----------



## izmepeggy

Oh Cassie,I didn't know you were sick. Poor Dear 



 Get better soon. Finn is looking great.. I love your horses


----------



## AnnaC

Hope you are feeling better now Cassie? Penny looks wonderful and that tummy does seem to have expanded somewhat!! Most exciting.












Nice to see our sweet Suzie and of course the very cute Finn.








(remember no peeking at Penny's udder for 3 or 4 days!



)


----------



## lucky lodge

hi everyone,,sorry ij havent been on for a while yes iam a bad girl



:wacko penny is looking much bigger in the belly cant be much longer now.if she is one of those mares that bag up over night id be watching her like a hawk..maybe put under camera...

dianne iam sorry to hear youve been haveing a rough week ...i know how you feel ..Ive been there too please pm me if you need me

and all us girls are here to help to .....come on penny we all need a foal fix



:yes


----------



## a mini dream come true

Glad to see you back



. I think it's been one of those weeks for several of us. We need to remember we all have friends here. How are all your little ones?

Come on Penny. We're ready to see your little bundle. How is she doing this morning? any new changes?


----------



## cassie

a mini dream come true said:


> Glad to see you back
> 
> 
> 
> . I think it's been one of those weeks for several of us. We need to remember we all have friends here. How are all your little ones?
> 
> Come on Penny. We're ready to see your little bundle. How is she doing this morning? any new changes?


LOL I'm not allowed to look





they will be going into the new paddock today... and we are getting the new chip for the computer so I can connect it up... we had a big storm last night and we can't get on the net now at home so hoping it hasn't fried anything





hoping to get the marestare connection started tonight... fingers crossed!!

she will be in with Finn and Suzie... but do you think I should seperate them for a bit after she foals? I would just be worried that Finn would want to play and be a little rough with the new baby!

what do you all think?





I have the straw down in the stable all ready... just have to set up cams and get marestare happening and it will be all systems go!!





Jenny glad to see you back around the place... please update your threads with new pics of your gorgeous fur kids and how you guys are going





I am feeling better now thanks guys



just a tummy bug but all good today

anyway hopefully you will see her up on camera tomorrow!! fingers crossed!


----------



## lucky lodge

glad to hear you are feeling better cassie,,

my babys are doing great lady is losing her foal coat and she jet black orsome



and de-ago all his foal coat has nearly gone

he is just the sweeties little boy...will take some photo asap ..not today as its my daughters 23rd birthday today so taking her cloth shopping.............


----------



## cassie

My ponies are all wet... AGAIN, had another storm roll in this arvo... only problem is that it left the rain behind when it moved on!





poor fur kids...

I'm a little annoyed at marestare... they have changed everything... don't know if you have noticed this yet Renee...

but you have to pay a 3 month minimum!!! and they said they have added extras... but you have to pay for each extra monthly!!! grrr





Oh well... I will still use it... but kinda annoyed me a little





anyway I have had my little winge LOL

night all

hope you have a good day/ night

p.s Jenny, happy birthday to your daughter!! can't wait to see those piccies!


----------



## cassie

ok and a quick totally random question...

what do you think of my ideas for my barn name? honestly...

was thinking Kingston Park Miniatures ... and so show names would be Kingston park Fair Warrior (In Finn's case)

but maybe Kingston Miniatures would be better?? so Finn's show name would be "Kingston Fair Warrior..."

What are your thoughts?

oh some more thunder  headed to bed now

if you can come up with another better idea hehe let me know please would love your opinions!





my last name is King but Kingspark is already taken... wel King Park is.. .and they are too close...

My beautiful Retriever is named Kingston... and it is also the name of our house... strange to name a house isn't it LOL





anyway love to hear your ideas...

Thanks everyone Love you all!!!

Night!


----------



## Eagle

Cassie I wasn't aware that Marestare had changed it's prices



what are the extras you have to pay for now?



hmmm maybe we should look into Mare watchers like Amanda

I like Kingston Miniatures best


----------



## AnnaC

Morning Cassie and all.





Glad to hear you are feeling better Cassie - dont like the sound of those nasty storms though, hope you dont lose your iternet!

Hi Jennie, good to have you back - cant wait for some up to date pics of your kids - hope your daughter had a good birthday.





I'm no good with names Cassie so will leave that to the others, but just wanted to say that, yes, I would separate Penny once she has foaled - wouldn't worry too much about what Finn might do, more what Penny might do to him if he tried to interfer with her new baby!

Good girl for no peeping!!


----------



## lucky lodge

yep have to agree i like kingston miniatures


----------



## weerunner

Hey Cassie, the new 3 month minimum charge is what me switch to marewatchers for 50 for the whole year. It's not like you dont get enough people looking with all the girls on here helping each other. I'm very happy with the service and they were extremely friendly and helpful. I highly recommend them.

Oh and I like Kingston park it has a certain classy sound to it.


----------



## MeganH

I am PMing you, Cassie!

Renee if you find anything about the different charges and such PM me please!

I also like Kingston Miniatures


----------



## Eagle

Megan have you signed up to MS already?


----------



## MeganH

Eagle said:


> Megan have you signed up to MS already?


I have had them set everything up but have to pay next week.. I am PMing you!


----------



## Eagle

Megan what stable name did you decide on?


----------



## MeganH

Houts Miniature Horses



I think the cam name is HoutsMinis on Mare Stare


----------



## Eagle




----------



## Wings

I'd avoid Kingston Miniatures because we have Kingston Miniature Horse Supplies and while I believe the owner's mini stud is under a different name it's a bit too close for my liking



But I'm fussy





But your also not limited to just adding "park" you can use features of the land. Such as a hill can use "hill" "crest" "rise".

Try googling your ideas and seeing what pops up. If you google 'Marlanoc' all the top hits are my stud page and some of my forum threads or show results





What day would Penny be at now? Her udder is definetly doing something, but is it enough?


----------



## cassie

Eagle said:


> Cassie I wasn't aware that Marestare had changed it's prices what are the extras you have to pay for now? :No-Sadhmmm maybe we should look into Mare watchers like Amanda
> 
> I like Kingston Miniatures best


I wasn't aware either till I looked it up ready to put Penny up... its a little annoying... don't really know what to do... might take a look at marewatchers... I know the girls on marestare would be upset if I didn't put Penny up... but I may still do that we shall see... grrr why do they have to change things that are working perfectly fine!







AnnaC said:


> Morning Cassie and all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear you are feeling better Cassie - dont like the sound of those nasty storms though, hope you dont lose your iternet!
> 
> Hi Jennie, good to have you back - cant wait for some up to date pics of your kids - hope your daughter had a good birthday.
> 
> I'm no good with names Cassie so will leave that to the others, but just wanted to say that, yes, I would separate Penny once she has foaled - wouldn't worry too much about what Finn might do, more what Penny might do to him if he tried to interfer with her new baby!
> 
> Good girl for no peeping!!


ok thanks Anna lol wasn't really sure and I wanted to check before the time came







weerunner said:


> Hey Cassie, the new 3 month minimum charge is what me switch to marewatchers for 50 for the whole year. It's not like you dont get enough people looking with all the girls on here helping each other. I'm very happy with the service and they were extremely friendly and helpful. I highly recommend them.
> 
> Oh and I like Kingston park it has a certain classy sound to it.


Thanks Amanda, will check Marewatchers out... are there many people on there watching or is it just us?

Thats what I love about marestare is that there are SOO many people watching your mares... lol





Thanks for the advice on the name



lol I like both so thats why I'm asking



sounds like the majority like Kingston Miniatures... which I love... but I do love Kingston Park as well...



Wings said:


> I'd avoid Kingston Miniatures because we have Kingston Miniature Horse Supplies and while I believe the owner's mini stud is under a different name it's a bit too close for my liking But I'm fussy
> 
> But your also not limited to just adding "park" you can use features of the land. Such as a hill can use "hill" "crest" "rise".
> 
> Try googling your ideas and seeing what pops up. If you google 'Marlanoc' all the top hits are my stud page and some of my forum threads or show results
> 
> What day would Penny be at now? Her udder is definetly doing something, but is it enough?


oh... crush my dreams again Bree



lol



first Kings Park and now Kingston Miniatures lol





ok then thinking again...I might email IMHR and see what they think of those two options....

come on Bree, whats a good stud name for me then??



lol

um Penny would prob be... around 333 days in foal... her previous owner did say she only takes 1-2 weeks to bag up...

I don't know if she has done any more filling... I'm under strict instructions I'm not allowed to look!!!



Do you know how hard it is NOT looking?!!!! LOL AHHHHH lol

that storm last night!! WOW we got 50MM OVER NIGHT!! thats 2 inches in 12 hours! was pouring down all night!! we have now had 180mm rain this month... thats a little over 7 inches! crazy!



the grass is growing very nicely though and I LOVE everything being so green!

I miss riding Smartie though... poor man is sick of being wet through!

Megan I like your stable name!! nice choice!!





Renee what are you thinking... about marestare?? lol


----------



## cassie

I just did a little reseach about the name "Kingston" and the meaning behind it is "king's field" I think it suits perfectly!!!



so I am sticking with Kingston and just have to think about if I want something with it... such as Park or Acres... any other suggestions?

hey Renee what would Kingston be in italian? hehe

waiting to hear back from IMHR regarding Kingston Miniatures or Kingston Park... lol


----------



## cassie

ok I have had one of those doubting moments actually last few hours and so I sent an email to a breeder and they were thinking maybe she wasn't in foal... I know I shouldnt ask these questions




lol

so anyway I come home for lunch and just sit out with the kids... watching Penny and deciding if she is preggers or not... I know you all will say for me not to stress LOL but hey I'm only human!





then I see the updates from the girls saying their mares are starting to bag up .... and I am SOOOO tempted to look under Penny's tummy... but I don't

but I did notice her tail which I half braided (more cos I think it looks nice with her lovely full tail then anything else) and she has been rubbing it.... she is not a mare to rub her bum on things... not usually anyway... I then remembered seeing her rubbing her bum a few days ago before I put the braid in (which is loose)

so I watched some more... and she seemed... I don't know.... odd?? standing in a spot near Smarite then walking off then turning around then standing in the same place again... I don't know not normal Penny things...

Then she was being really sooky toward Finn and letting him graze right against her and ususally thats a big no... and she was really agitated... well there are alot of flies and Suzie and Finn were very agitated to so that might be nothing...

then I came inside and Russell (my brother) said earlier Penny was being really really mean to Suzie and Finn, and pushing them with her head and she almsot made Finn fall over apparantley, Russell said she was barging into them...

what do you make of her attitude? is it just the weather it is a very humid sticky day today...

Thanks, sorry there is a lot of you all to catch up on when you wake up LOL



I am just such a worry wart I guess


----------



## AnnaC

Cassie, do you not remember all those threads/topics from other mare owners asking why their mares had suddenly become all cranky as they got close to foaling????

Put that together with the tail/butt rubbing and I would say that things are looking up!





Dont worry too much about her dates - last year, if you remember, many many mares were going well over their expected due dates, so just relax and go with the flow for now. (its Tuesday here in the UK, so lets say you can look at Penny's bag in two more days - maybe leave it until Friday if you possibly can!! I'm very proud of you, well done for not peeking!



)

By the way I prefer Kingston Park!


----------



## MeganH

I agree with Anna, Cassie.



Things look GOOD for Penny to be cooking a little foal. She is just trying to be tricky. She knows how much love and attention Suzie got and wants her time in the spotlight.. but has chosen to add a lot of suspense and wonder in with hers. Just look how she is trying to hide the little baby... she has done a good job but she can't hide it all forever. I know you could still have your doubts... I have worried with Laney before too.. but I really do think Penny is in foal!


----------



## cassie

thanks Girls





so should I get her up on marestare now? or should I wait some more...?? sorry for all the questions...

going out to feed them now... and I will not peek, I will not peek I will not peek... 2 more days Anna?? lol I think I will go crazy!!!! LOL I will try...





Hi Renee, did you and your boys have a fun day at the carnival?


----------



## Eagle

Morning Cassie



Alby is sick so our day was difficult to say the least



Matteo had fun, he went to the cinema last night with his girlfriend and told Sandro (hubby) that they snogged



I can't believe that someone kissed my baby





I would put Penny up on MS just in case she foals without a shopping bag but you do whatt you think is best. I am off to bed now


----------



## cassie

Eagle said:


> Morning Cassie
> 
> 
> 
> Alby is sick so our day was difficult to say the least
> 
> 
> 
> Matteo had fun, he went to the cinema last night with his girlfriend and told Sandro (hubby) that they snogged
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe that someone kissed my baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would put Penny up on MS just in case she foals without a shopping bag but you do whatt you think is best. I am off to bed now


Oh Renee, I hope Alby gets better soon!!!! get better soon Alby!!! give him a hug from me Renee!

lol wait how old is Matteo?? lol I can so see your face when you found out!!! LOL beware little miss girfriend LOL mumma is on the loose hehe





I was thinking the same thing, will setup the cameras this arvo... especially after what I saw of her behind this morning... don't worry Anna I didn't check her shopping bag LOL but I did check everything else and I was shocked with the difference... so I went and got my camera and took a few pics...

so from the 18th Feb...




to today...




what do you think?



I couldn't believe the difference!! I think I will keep an eye on her just in case...

Thanks for the help everyone


----------



## weerunner

Now that is progress in the loosening area for sure. Mind you I have one that looks like that when she is snoozing in the sun. She gets real relaxed, you cannot trust that sign with her. But if Penny normally looks more like pic one, then I'd say your girls is getting ready. Yay!!


----------



## Eagle

Holy cow Cassie! Peek at her udder we won't tell Anna. Rofl She looks soooooo loose behind. Yippeeee

Get her in and on cam


----------



## a mini dream come true

WOW!



There is a big difference. She's worth watching I'd say. Go Penny



:yeah


----------



## cassie

I couldn't believe it either!!!

setting up the marestare today...

Amanda thanks for checking on Penny, I know you have enough happening with your own girls





Penny does get loose behind sometimes... but I have never seen her even close to being this loose... and it was first thing in the morning... lol

think I will get her on camera just in case... LOL

Thanks girls, this is getting exciting now!!!


----------



## Wings

cassie said:


> oh... crush my dreams again Bree
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> first Kings Park and now Kingston Miniatures lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok then thinking again...I might email IMHR and see what they think of those two options....
> 
> come on Bree, whats a good stud name for me then??
> 
> 
> 
> lol


Actually the one similar to Kings Park changed their stud name so it's all good now



:rofl

I like ending it with "Miniatures" rather then "Park", I find Park very overused in the horse breeding world! But look around your property or your area for something you can use. If you had a creek it could be Kingston Creek Miniatures as an example.


----------



## cassie

Wings said:


> Actually the one similar to Kings Park changed their stud name so it's all good now
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl
> 
> I like ending it with "Miniatures" rather then "Park", I find Park very overused in the horse breeding world! But look around your property or your area for something you can use. If you had a creek it could be Kingston Creek Miniatures as an example.


haha no creeks... we do have some dams... how about Kingston Dam miniatures



:rofl



:rofl



don't think so.

its registered as Kingston Park Miniatures at the moment with Marestare but I can always change that...

I could do Kingston Acres? "Kingston Acres Fair warrior..."?? lol

Just did the initial setup with marestare hoping that we will have it up and running shortly


----------



## a mini dream come true

cassie said:


> haha no creeks... we do have some dams... how about Kingston Dam miniatures
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl
> 
> 
> 
> don't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl
> 
> 
> 
> Too funny
> 
> its registered as Kingston Park Miniatures at the moment with Marestare but I can always change that...
> 
> I could do Kingston Acres? "Kingston Acres Fair warrior..."?? lol
> 
> Just did the initial setup with marestare hoping that we will have it up and running shortly






:HappyBounce Yeah



:HappyBounce Now we can watch penny too!!!


----------



## lucky lodge

ok weres the link to pennys marestare



:shocked


----------



## cassie

lucky lodge said:


> ok weres the link to pennys marestare
> 
> 
> 
> :shocked


lol its all set up I just have to do the final set up when I finish work... make sure the cameras are working ok and then get Penny up and running!!!!





Renee and Megan just so you know... make sure you get everything changed before you start the camera running... because that is another fee now!!



if you don't get things happening right the first time the charge you for bandwith something... blah blah blah!!

so be careful.... it seems they are wanting to charge us for every little thing... will stick with marestare for Penny but if I breed in the future might look at other alternatives...





so she will be running by tonight!!!


----------



## a mini dream come true

:yeah



:yeah Will be watching for link


----------



## cassie

Here is the link



http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=kingstonpark

the cameras arern't connected yet but I thought I would put it up here now... as I might not get time till later as I have soccer tonight...



Kinda wish I wasn't going now but thats ok...

So Anna I still haven't peaked...



I'm dying to but I havent LOL



I have been a good girl


----------



## AnnaC

Good girl Cassie - you deserve a medal!








Cant wait to be watching Penny on a regularl basis.


----------



## cassie

hi Guys, sorry having problems getting the camera set up... don't know if it will be running tonight... if it isn't I will let Penny back out into the paddock. and will try work on it tomorrow...

Will let you all know when it is up and running.

Sorry


----------



## cassie

its 9:15pm and I haven't heard back from Heather



so Penny is going back out into the paddock for the night... hoping that camera will be up by tomorrow night and that Heather won't charge me extra with the issue!





so sorry Ladies no Penny watching tonight...

she is a little stressed so probably good for her to only have a few hours in the stable... what I will do is spread some hay around and leave the stable door open so they can come and go all night... hoping she might be a little more settled tomorrow night... they were all a bit spooky this arvo as I moved them all again and Finn was being a brat!





so goodnight everyone... speak to you tomorrow and will let you know when the camera is working! thanks for all your help!!


----------



## cassie

haha had to share this pic I got off the camera with you all before I went to bed.... to funny!!!




both girls in the stable and of course Finn the star lying down in the middle




hehe had to laugh at that!!


----------



## Eagle

they look very cute.


----------



## weerunner

Extra fees!! Good Lord, After Penny you definitely have to check out Marewatchers. I ask Angel to change something for me and it is done within a few hours and certainly no extra fees. I'm sold on them. A whole year for 50$, you just can't beat that.

Nope I dont own shares in the company or anything, but good service deserves to be passed around.


----------



## MeganH

So excited to see Penny on cam!! I hope it all works out and no more problems come up. More fees, huh?



I hope it doesn't end up too expensive.. I'll have Laney on cam for 3 months. We set up the cam on my computer back in December. Hope everything works out fine with the connection next week cause we don't need it to be more then what it already is.


----------



## bannerminis

Cassie Penny is looking good but you DO need to check that udder. I am afraid waiting for a few days at this time is not the right thing to do IMO. You know that if she is in foal then she has to be close and as you have said this mare bags very quickly so any warning signs you get you need to make a note of it.

If she was 2/3 months out then you wouldnt have to check every day but she is CLOSE so its not right not to check her on a daily basis to keep a mental note of her progress. All you have to do is put your hand under and have a quick feel that will tell you all you need to know even without looking. You will feel any changes ie. filling, hardness, separation of teats and if the udder is getting hot.

I worry that you might miss something important at this late stage and as we are these mares caretakers and we are responsible for their well being then you have to look when she is as close as she is. You are doing such a wonderful job but keeping track of that udder is also important too.

Hope you dont mind me saying this but its been bothering me a little. Like I said if she had a while to go you dont have to check daily but this close I really think you do especially when she can bag up all of a sudden, its important to keep on track.


----------



## cassie

bannerminis said:


> Cassie Penny is looking good but you DO need to check that udder. I am afraid waiting for a few days at this time is not the right thing to do IMO. You know that if she is in foal then she has to be close and as you have said this mare bags very quickly so any warning signs you get you need to make a note of it.
> 
> If she was 2/3 months out then you wouldnt have to check every day but she is CLOSE so its not right not to check her on a daily basis to keep a mental note of her progress. All you have to do is put your hand under and have a quick feel that will tell you all you need to know even without looking. You will feel any changes ie. filling, hardness, separation of teats and if the udder is getting hot.
> 
> I worry that you might miss something important at this late stage and as we are these mares caretakers and we are responsible for their well being then you have to look when she is as close as she is. You are doing such a wonderful job but keeping track of that udder is also important too.
> 
> Hope you dont mind me saying this but its been bothering me a little. Like I said if she had a while to go you dont have to check daily but this close I really think you do especially when she can bag up all of a sudden, its important to keep on track.


Thanks Karina for your advice.... I like to keep all my marestarers happy and I want to keep a good eye on Penny.

Have to go out now and feed my friends horses but When I get back if I have time before heading down to work I'll have a quick look, hope you don't mind Anna...





camera is working again



it didn't cost me anything extra phew! but I do have to go now... camera will be up later tonight. hoping that Penny will be a good girl for me and not stress





Thanks girls!


----------



## bannerminis

Well I dont want to impose all my own ways on you but I was nearly caught out myself with Slaney a few yrs ago. She was about 2 wks out (would have to double check exactly) and Slaney always gave me all the signs the books tell us about



So I checked her that morning and she had a decent bag for her dates but nothing exciting to report. I left her out with Shimmer all day and then put them in that evening. I thought she was anxious to get back in so even though I hadnt planned to look (didnt feel I needed to going by morning exam) I decided to check her hoha and low and behold it was so long and swollen I thought I was seeing things. So I then checked the udder to find it fit to explode, hot and teats pointing straight down. I was shocked so so lucky I checked as I was on alert mode then. I stayed up till after 2 am and then went to bed but set the clock to watch to a couple of times but nothing doing and she was standing quietly so back to bed for another couple of hrs and darn it I just missed it by 1/2 an hr.

Even though the sneaky mare foaled without me I still had everything ready to finish drying the foal and check the placenta etc and I hadnt missed too much in that I was there for those important hrs to make sure the foal was suckling.

We all read the stories of the mares that foal once your backs turned but all we can do is to monitor using every sign both natural and man made (our cameras, foaling alarms and milk testing strips) and use that knowledge to try and be there to help the mare if required.

I am so excited. I cant wait to see this baby as Penny is just so pretty.


----------



## bannerminis

Oh I thought I would share a few pics with you of the kids at the playground in Kenmare. I had hoped to get a few scenic ones but time was against me and Kenmare and Killarney is just so picturesque I wanted to play with my new camera but will have to try again next time I am down.

First up Conor, Grace and Aoife











Aoife and Grace






Conor striking a pose






Aoife






Abby


----------



## bannerminis

Abby and Aoife


----------



## cassie

WOW your children are doing great Karina





growing up so fast








thanks for the advice... I ran out of time this morning, so will leave it till tomorrow morning to check... which is the date Anna said for me to check





so I please everyone





I had a very not fun start to the morning this morning... came down to work and my first msg was to call a customer which I did, and had her go OFF at me for half an hour!!!!! I was so upset after



it was the customers mistake and she was blaming me for it! and of course the guilt trip came out saying they would stop using us which really offends because its our own busines...

so Im hoping the rest of my day will get better



lol people



no wonder I like animals better LOL

I finish early today at least and I'm going to try and get the camera in a better position so Penny can't hide... she hid from me a few times last night so I need to change the angle... hoping to find a good spot!








will keep you updated.

see you all tonight!!


----------



## Equuisize

Karina - What fabulous photos of the kids.

I like them all but find the one with Aiofe and Abby especially sweet.

Cassie, I'm on the same page as Karina with keeping an eye on Penny.

I, too, with Zoe have had her come in, hog down a full meal and

lay down and foal.

Sneaky girls these minis, especially once they are experienced.


----------



## AnnaC

Oh Karina you have the most beautiful kiddies - and what a brilliant playground area for them. Would also love to see some scenic views of your area if you can do some for us.





I quite understand where you are coming from regarding viewing and feeling udders - and indeed I check my mares night and morning from when they come in to foal a month before they are due. It was just that Cassie, bless her, was getting quite stressed and very 'fixated' on/about the lack of development with Penny's udder that prompted me to suggest that she 'forgot' about it for a few days. I did presume that she would still be watching her closely, checking her back end and thought that while doing her general handling, Cassie would see if Penny suddenly developed an udder of any size.

Of course I would not suggest that anyone else stopped checking their mares udders at this late stage of the game - I agree with you, it's too risky - but felt I was reasonably safe with Cassie as she is very quick to notice any little changes in her horse's looks or behaviour!

I'm hoping to hear tomorrow that she can see a change from 4 days ago and that she will post the pictures for us all to see........OK Cassie??


----------



## Wings

cassie said:


> haha no creeks... we do have some dams... how about Kingston Dam miniatures
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl
> 
> 
> 
> don't think so.
> 
> its registered as Kingston Park Miniatures at the moment with Marestare but I can always change that...
> 
> I could do Kingston Acres? "Kingston Acres Fair warrior..."?? lol
> 
> Just did the initial setup with marestare hoping that we will have it up and running shortly


I think Dam is good...we say it most of the time about the girls anyway!



:rofl





I like Kingston Acres though



It's just that little bit different and still sounds good!



Equuisize said:


> Karina - What fabulous photos of the kids.
> 
> I like them all but find the one with Aiofe and Abby especially sweet.
> 
> Cassie, I'm on the same page as Karina with keeping an eye on Penny.
> 
> I, too, with Zoe have had her come in, hog down a full meal and
> 
> lay down and foal.
> 
> Sneaky girls these minis, especially once they are experienced.


I'm the same, especially since I lost Ashanti's foal.





In those last days/weeks the camera is out at LEAST once a day for comparison shots and I'm regularly handling the udder with the twice day feeds.. sometimes more if things are really close!


----------



## cassie

AnnaC said:


> Oh Karina you have the most beautiful kiddies - and what a brilliant playground area for them. Would also love to see some scenic views of your area if you can do some for us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I quite understand where you are coming from regarding viewing and feeling udders - and indeed I check my mares night and morning from when they come in to foal a month before they are due. It was just that Cassie, bless her, was getting quite stressed and very 'fixated' on/about the lack of development with Penny's udder that prompted me to suggest that she 'forgot' about it for a few days. I did presume that she would still be watching her closely, checking her back end and thought that while doing her general handling, Cassie would see if Penny suddenly developed an udder of any size.
> 
> Of course I would not suggest that anyone else stopped checking their mares udders at this late stage of the game - I agree with you, it's too risky - *but felt I was reasonably safe with Cassie as she is very quick to notice any little changes in her horse's looks or behaviour!*
> 
> I'm hoping to hear tomorrow that she can see a change from 4 days ago and that she will post the pictures for us all to see........OK Cassie??


Thanks Anna, for your wisdom... and your confidence in me



as you said... as she is walking I can see her udder and it didn't look big so I have been still keeping a distant check on it... and she isn't waddling as though she has a massive udder...





will get out there first thing tomorrow and check and take pics. yes Maam lol



Wings said:


> I think Dam is good...we say it most of the time about the girls anyway!
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like Kingston Acres though
> 
> 
> 
> It's just that little bit different and still sounds good!
> 
> I'm the same, especially since I lost Ashanti's foal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In those last days/weeks the camera is out at LEAST once a day for comparison shots and I'm regularly handling the udder with the twice day feeds.. sometimes more if things are really close!


haha I'm glad you got a laugh out of that one Bree LOL

I quite liked Kingston Acres as well... as we are on a 40 acre property... food for thought anyway





what do you girls think of Kingston Acres? I know I keep changing lol sorry



I want the right name for my little herd





Kingston Acres Fair Warrior... hehe


----------



## a mini dream come true

Is the cam on now? It says stream not found.


----------



## MeganH

She will turn it on during her nights I think (she is in Australia so it's daytime now)


----------



## a mini dream come true

Thanks Megan, I still can't keep the times straight


----------



## cassie

grr I'm so annoyed!! was working fine after HEather fixed it this morning went to put the camera on for tonight and it isn't working!!!





I don't know why it was so easy with Suzie and so hard this time... maybe its telling me that Penny isnt pregnant and she shouldn't be on camera LOL





waiting to hear back from Heather but she is probably sleeping!


----------



## cassie

yippee I worked it out myself!!!!





I am so proud of myself right now!!!! YAY

lol camera up n running about to feed the kids so you will see Penny and me shortly


----------



## cassie

ok I'm headed to bed... Penny has hopefully enough hay to keep her happy, but as she is quite a stressy mare please let me know if you think she is to stressed or is in trouble... as this is her first night in the stable for the full night I wouldn't be surprised if she was a little stressed... but hoping she wil quieten down... just so you know the front door is right hand middle.

Thanks

good night everyone hoping Penny will be good for me... still not entirley convinced she is in foal but if she is stressing won't be good for her.

Thanks everyone...

Night


----------



## Eagle

did you check her udder tonight? I will haver her up for you Cassie




sweet dreams


----------



## cassie

No I didn't tonight... Well I could see it as she walked n it wasn't massive by any means... Will have a good check in the morning... But I wouldn't be surprised if she hasn't done anything as this is her first night in n she is quite stressed... Thanks renee  do you like the new camera angle? 

Night


----------



## izmepeggy

Cassie, Poor Penny..Hope she settles down. I know this is hard on her,but it is best to get her used to it..


----------



## izmepeggy

Cassie, how far along do you think she is?


----------



## Eagle

yes Cassie the angle is great. Don't worry about her being upset, she will settle down. Did you give her enough hay to last her all night? It is better for her to be in and on cam than foaling out alone so just let her learn to chill


----------



## Eagle

Yes Diane my Odette is like that, she will escape every possible chance. Lol if it is raining and I clean their bedrooms with them in she is the only one that will climb over the wheel barrow to get out. Lol I have had her 4 years and she hasn't changed. The others are all fine and will even stay in alone but NOT Odette!


----------



## cassie

Thanks girls yeah I really want her to learn to stay in at night even if she isn't pregnant I plan on showing n breeding her in the future so she will need to be used to is just woke up to check what's happening she seems to have settled already such a good girl! Seems a lot more content back to sleep 

Thanks heaps everyone!


----------



## MeganH

Karina- Those photos are so good! beautiful!!

Cassie- So glad Penny is up and everything is working well! She is walking around right now (2:10 am cam time) she can't decide what she wants to do. She is doing good though!


----------



## AnnaC

OK my friends - for some reason Penny's marestare wont work for me!!

I put the link in my favourites as soon as Cassie posted it, then she had some trouble with the connection and since then I cant get my link to work??

Could some re-post here the marestare connection for me and I'll try again (have just re-tried the link posted on page 43 and it still wont work!!) Am getting extemely frustrated I can tell you. Grrrrrrr!

Off to do my boys - hopefully someone will post the link for me while i'm away......please!


----------



## Eagle

Of course Anna, you need to eliminate the old link from your favourites and then save this one:

http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=kingstonpark

I have a question for you? (for a change) sorry



*Have you ever had mares cover other mares when they are NOT pregnant?*

I have been going through my dates as I have a photo of Odette covering Britt



the first week of June but I was convinced she took on the 20th June. She was covered previously on the 25th of May but I didn't think she took. This would make her 300 days on the 19th March, what makes me think this is possible is cos she has started her shopping bag



I was convinced that I had it all in hand this year


----------



## AnnaC

YIPPEE!! I have Penny!!








Dont know what went wrong with my previous connection, but THANK YOU RENEE - you are my life saver!





Penny looking a bit cross, walking round, but picking at bits of munchies as she goes. She's not stressed - not like Suzie got that time there was something outside in the paddock - she's just doing what Suzie used to do when waiting for her breakfast to arrive. LOL!! I think you will have to make sure breakfast arrives right on time (if not a little early) for this young lady Cassie, at least for the first few days until she settles a bit more.





Renee, sorry but I have NEVER seen a mare 'cover' another mare (only seen it with cows!!), so I'm no help, but THRILLED to be asked a direct question.





However, from what you are saying, it does sound as though Odette might be right on course for an end of April baby?? Glad she's managing to get some of her early shopping done in the last of the New Year sales. LOL!!


----------



## Eagle

New Years sales



Thanks anyway Anna, maybe Diane or the other girls can help.


----------



## Eagle

wake up Cassie, Penny wants her breakfast


----------



## weerunner

Haha Renee, your Odette and my Buffy have us in the same boat. I'm still trying to decide if Buffy is going to foal in two weeks, or 4 months. Rather embarassing not being sure which it is.


----------



## MeganH

I see Finn


----------



## cassie

MeganH said:


> I see Finn


Yeah Finn wanted to make a guest star appearance just as Suzie is now LOL

I was tring to get Finn to wave... at his adoring fans...



he said no mum I don't wave to commoners... so I gave him a smack and told him he was a naughty boy and shouldn't be so rude... so he said Sorry mum and sorry adoring fans and gave me snuggles... oh well LOL

well I checked Penny over good.... and guess what.... nothing



:thud:





the left teat might be a little more swollen then the right... and there is a sack right beside that teat now... but nothing like we were hoping



come on Penny please!!!





I didn;t expect to see anything massive with alll the pacing she did last night but I was hoping for something a little more of a confirmation that she was in foal...






:No-Sad

just charging up my camera otherwise it will die then I will post the pics up...

grrrr I really dnt know what to think...

Thanks for watching her last night for me girls, at least she settled a little more which is great!


----------



## cassie

ok quickly posting the pics before heading down to work...




thats all I can say...





comparison from last time...




this morning




I think the teasts are still swollen... and maybe the right side looking at it looks to be a little more swollen then the left...



?




Today




from behind




today




and some tummy pics from today







off to work now, but as you can see... nothing exciting to report...


----------



## weerunner

the udder has a ways to go yet. I know how frustrating it is to wait and wait. It will happen when she is ready.


----------



## AnnaC

Cassie, after all her walking last night I'm afraid that I would not have expected to see anything this morning - exercise always reduces the milk bag until they get very near to foaling. So be a sweety and have a glance at her this evening when she has been 'unstressed' for the day, In fact I would say that evening time is the best time to check her for now.

Just realised that we always suggest that owners check their mares each morning after they have been stabled all night, because the daytime walking about normally reduces the milk bag. Penny, of course as she is unique, will be the opposite - check in evenings when you bring her in because of her 'stressed' continual exercise during the night!! LOL!!

I wouldn't panic yet Cassie. How many days did you say Penny was now (approx)? Just because she foaled at 341 days last time (is that Mark's info???) doesn't mean that she she will do the same again. Look at last year with so many mares carrying way over their due dates (and driving their exhausted owners to distraction!!)

Well I'm off to bed, hope you all have a good day (or a restful night). Catch you tomorrow!


----------



## cassie

AnnaC said:


> Cassie, after all her walking last night I'm afraid that I would not have expected to see anything this morning - exercise always reduces the milk bag until they get very near to foaling. So be a sweety and have a glance at her this evening when she has been 'unstressed' for the day, In fact I would say that evening time is the best time to check her for now.
> 
> Just realised that we always suggest that owners check their mares each morning after they have been stabled all night, because the daytime walking about normally reduces the milk bag. Penny, of course as she is unique, will be the opposite - check in evenings when you bring her in because of her 'stressed' continual exercise during the night!! LOL!!
> 
> I wouldn't panic yet Cassie. How many days did you say Penny was now (approx)? Just because she foaled at 341 days last time (is that Mark's info???) doesn't mean that she she will do the same again. Look at last year with so many mares carrying way over their due dates (and driving their exhausted owners to distraction!!)
> 
> Well I'm off to bed, hope you all have a good day (or a restful night). Catch you tomorrow!


lol Thank you Anna



I guess I just get a little bit worried LOL

ok I will check this arvo for you all fingers crossed





she would be 336 days if her last breeding date was the 25th March...

I ahve no clue what day she has foaled in the past... I just worked off the 340 days... is it possible (just out of interest?) thats she could go 365 days?

Finn absoloutly loves being able to go in and out of his stable during the day LOL he was most upset when I closed it on him last night LOL funny little man!





will let you know what I see this afternoon, if any changes... fingers crossed I'll take some more pics. Thanks


----------



## a mini dream come true

Remember Cassie they love to drive us nuts, so don't worrry. we'll get there when the time is right







Gotta love the mares


----------



## cassie

haha thanks Hazel

Its all good... I would just like to know for sure that she is pregnant and I think her bagging up is going to be the only way I'll know LOL





but it is alovely day here today and I have let them out in the nice big paddock with lots of green grass my foaling strips arrived today





so here's hoping after a nice relaxing day of eating some LOVELY grass she might do something udder wise


----------



## cassie

Penny in for the night, she had a lovely day out in the sun and nice grass :breeze:

I just had a swim in our pool and am now headed to youth group...

not much happening with udder... but I'm pretty sure I felt a kick from bubba this afternoon!!!! yippee soo exciting haven't felt hardly any movement from this foal... felt to definite to be Penny... but who knows LOL

thanks for watching will be back home around 10pm... Thanks


----------



## Eagle

Cassie, I hope you have gloves on


----------



## cassie

Morning Renee LOL yeah I did



well one at least LOL

how is Alby this morning? hope he has recovered and is back to school... thats if school has started back? you side of the world school terms confuse me hehe



but I'm sure it would be the same here LOL

anyway I'm off to get some sleep

My Brother and I are going to a friends wedding tomorrow... so have to make myself pretty LOL

so night all

Have a great day/ night will speak to you soon


----------



## AnnaC

Penny looking a lot more realaxed in her stable tonight.








Cassie, you will have to keep a good eye on her (why am I saying this, when I know you are one of the bestwith your looking and checking?), with her reputation for bagging up more or less at the last minute - with her walking at night and exercise during the day, she may not show early signs of milk at all, until she suddenly fills up and ......foals!!

Hope you have a great time at the Wedding.


----------



## MeganH

Have fun at the wedding, Cassie. Penny is standing in the corner right now (1:07am cam time), looking better then yesterday for sure, like Anna said! Yay for kicks!!


----------



## cassie

AnnaC said:


> Penny looking a lot more realaxed in her stable tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cassie, you will have to keep a good eye on her (why am I saying this, when I know you are one of the bestwith your looking and checking?), with her reputation for bagging up more or less at the last minute - with her walking at night and exercise during the day, she may not show early signs of milk at all, until she suddenly fills up and ......foals!!
> 
> Hope you have a great time at the Wedding.


oh yeah thanks heaps for pointing that out to me Anna



I will keep a close eye on her....

I'm hoping she will either go sometime this week before Saturday (next week sat) or wait till after Saturday...

as I have to go babsit my friends kids that night and they live an hour away from me.... my brothers will be home and I can have them on duty and I'll get Sandy from across the road on duty but I know if she foaled my brothers would not do a thing (think its too gross and everything



) they find it gross when I pull a calf out or put my hand somewhere LOL

so if she starts bagging up and looks really close for Saturday I can ask if I can babysit them here... their mum is really nice and I'm sure she would be ok with it but yeah come on Penny LOL

its meant to be a lovely day so hoping for a really nice wedding



I will try get some pics to show you all



we aren't going to the reception just the actual wedding so we won't be gone long.


----------



## Eagle

Have a great day Cassie


----------



## cassie

nothing much to report on Penny this morning... no udder increase though her edema in front is quite hard... harder then it has been (hoping there is a WHOLE lot of milk in there hiding!! ) LOL

so they will be out in the nice paddock again today...

oh do you think its ok for me to wash Penny? she is made a real mess of her tail overnight and I want to wash it before it gets all yucky... its supposed to be warm today so that should be ok? or should I leave it and not stress her out even more...

Suzie is shedding



LOL I think she started getting her winter coat with all the cold weather we have been having and now that we are having some warm weather again she is shedding like crazy LOL



I brushed her for ten minutes with the curry comb this morning and could have gotten more out... so I might give her a bath too poor mumma girl. Actually they all need baths



especially finley! lol

anyway have a good night day everyone, speak to you all later





Thanks sweet dream to you Renee


----------



## cassie

I was excited to wake up at 3:30 am just now n see penny down sternal!!!!  very exciting as she is obviously feeling comfortable enough to do so yippee!

Dnt know how long she was down for but at least I got to see her dwn n snoozing in the hay <3

anyway back to sleep for me


----------



## MeganH

I saw her laying down



Now go get some sleep Cassie! lol


----------



## Eagle

I washed my preggo girls tails today Cassie and they were fine, just be calm and quick..


----------



## Wings

cassie said:


> what do you girls think of Kingston Acres? I know I keep changing lol sorry
> 
> 
> 
> I want the right name for my little herd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kingston Acres Fair Warrior... hehe


I spent 3 years coming up with my name! Didn't help that I was debating with my family because it's also the property name, not just my stud name. I wanted something form Tolkien and they wanted me to be less then a geek


----------



## AnnaC

OK friends - need some help here.

MBHorses has been watching a mare on marestare and she's a bit worried about her - mare has new foal (last night I think) but she is continually laying down, not getting up to feed the foal. MBHorses is not sure how to contact the stud and is also a bit confused by the new set up here on LB (like me!), so can anyone do a watch on this mare and if she is still not on her feet in the next 15 minutes (been down a half hour when MB got hold of me) do they know haw to send a message to the stud - Europe.

www.marestare...php?alias=welsh Thanks.


----------



## AnnaC

Panic over folks - mare is now up after an hour and foal is feeding. Thanks Renee for replying to Melissa on her Marestare thread on the main forum!

Off to check on the lovely Penny, then I'm to bed. Nite nite all xx


----------



## Eagle

No problem Anna, anything for these mares and foals. Lol Cassie fed a while back and Penny is out playing, I saw Finn, he is just so squeezable. Lol

Night all oh and my parents arrive tomorrow for a week so I might not get on much


----------



## cassie

Sorry I missed helping out with that Anna... Was on singing at church so had to leave early... I am going to go out n see penny now... I thought her bag was a little fuller... Hmm will let you know I had thought it a bit fuller when I put her in last night but when I got a chance to go out with the camera it was empty again... Hoping this Is the start of bagging up. I was so proud of penny last night she lay down twice!!!! Such a good girl I am so glad she is beginning to settle down 

N yes Renee Finn loves a snuggle n is so snuggly especially with his fluffy coat lol suzie is even fluffier this morning :S getting her winter coat already it's crazy! Even penny's coat Is a little longer

Oh n have a great week with your parents renee!!!! ;D


----------



## MeganH

Wow I didn't even see your posts until now Anna! Hope everything is ok!

Hope Penny is doing good too Cassie. I wouldn't mind a few pics


----------



## Liz k

Hi Cassie I cant get your cam to come up tells me stream noy found, tryed to call but numbers not working for me........Sorry its up now


----------



## cassie

It's all good Liz thanks for trying camra is off my daytime penny acting very strange today her n Finn were galloping all over the paddock got s video n it's really cute lol

But earlier, Renee this will interest you... She mounted suzie!!!!!!!! I have never ever seen her do this b4 n she has rolled three times today that I have seen...

I am feeling really sick again today have the worst cramps in my tummy so the horses are fed n on cam n I am in bed just took some mess so hopefully they will kick in soon

Sorry girls

Thanks for everything xo


----------



## Eagle

her galloping is a not a good sign of immanent foaling




my girls stop getting active like that weeks before foaling. Do you remember hoe Suzie stopped playing towards the end. I am going to start a topic in the main forum to find out if girls mount when the are not preggo and see what people say.

Sorry you are feeling sick Cassie, I don't think I will be able to help much tonight either cos as soon as the kids wake up I am off to clean my parents house.


----------



## AnnaC

Sorry you are feeling poorly Cassie - bed is a good place when you are feeling grotty, very comforting! I have had one mare who became more 'spritely' as she got nearer to foaling, but like Renee said, in the main they seem to become more quiet and 'inward thinking'. Hope you are feeling better tomorrow.


----------



## cassie

Oh yeah... begger hmmm well I guess time will tell... That's ok... Knowing that we dnt need to stress it was really weir though... Wonder if it was just the weather then... Come on penny we wAnt you to have a baby in that tummy!!!


----------



## cassie

I just did a bit of research... Waiting for sore mess to kick n so I can sleep n apparantly it is quite common for a pregnant mare to mount a mare on heat... So maybe suzie was on heat... N the extra hormones in penny at the moment caused her to do this...

About to research late pregnant mare very active... Might put a post on the main forum to see what our lovely friends have to say then I am off to sleep ps I'm sorry for the state of pennys stable but I get massive cramps if I walk let alone bend over sorry...


----------



## MeganH

Sorry you are feeling so sick, Cassie



Really hope you feel better very soon. 12:15am cam time and Penny is up grazing.


----------



## cassie

Thanks Megan... 2am n she is down sternal by the gate I love it so much that she lies down now


----------



## JAX

Alot of pregnant mares mount other mares. Hormones...



My mare was doing it and Liz was making fun of her, then later on Liz had a humpy train of four to five mares last year in her field it was really really funny.


----------



## Eagle

JAX said:


> Alot of pregnant mares mount other mares. Hormones...
> 
> 
> 
> My mare was doing it and Liz was making fun of her, then later on Liz had a humpy train of four to five mares last year in her field it was really really funny.






Trust Liz to have a train of them


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! A train of mares!!

Penny's looking very settled in her stable now - loved the ballerina rear leg stretch she just did, really pointed her toe!!


----------



## Wings

Hope you feel better soon Cassie







Eagle said:


> her galloping is a not a good sign of immanent foaling
> 
> 
> 
> my girls stop getting active like that weeks before foaling. Do you remember hoe Suzie stopped playing towards the end. I am going to start a topic in the main forum to find out if girls mount when the are not preggo and see what people say.


I know a number of things can cause mares to mount, hormones seem to be the main one! In a non pregnant mare it is more concerning as it can be a indicator of an inbalance or another issue. My Rivain will mount an onheat mare while she is pregnant





Cassie have you considered Penny could be having a phantom? Based on how little her udder or belly have changed and we're so close to the later end of regular foaling times I must admit I'd be suprised (although very happy!) to find she's in foal. Do you think it's possible to get her scanned?


----------



## bannerminis

Hope you are feeling a little better Cassie.

I have been watching Penny on and off throughout the day.

If you are scratching her belly does it feel hard or could you push it up. I find that when the mares are heavily in foal that if you try to push up the belly underneath there is just too much weight and its like a board. (Just a thought)


----------



## AnnaC

Sorry Cassie, forgot to say hope you are feeling better this morning





Far from being 'settled' our Penny is now getting seriously cross!! Is is possible that Suzie or Finn are up to something outside - Finn up to not good of course LOL!! Or maybe Penny is just expecting her breakfast to be served at this hour? Apart from being 'cross' she has also been doing quite a bit of tail swishing and even butt rubbing (before she started her 'cross' time)

I can see why Bree suggested a false pregnancy, but I'm still inclind to think hat she is in foal. I know it is impossible to tell from looking at a cam picture, but I have been staring at Penny for a good 10 minutes, most of the time she was standing near her door with just the right side of her tummy and rear end visible, and I am sure (well almost sure!) I saw a 'kick' like jab up high on her flank - she then followed this immediately with a huge swish of her tail and a round of the stable. Once she returned to the same spot, I didn't see anything again, but she kept suddenly swishing her tail and shifting her back legs, then changed to a sudden butt rub?? It was a while after this that she started her 'cross' stint of impatience for food. So something was 'effecting' her earlier on???

If she was having a phantom, wouldn't she be bagging up as well - or do some mares not bag up? Never had a mare with a phantom, so interested.


----------



## cassie

JAX said:


> Alot of pregnant mares mount other mares. Hormones...
> 
> 
> 
> My mare was doing it and Liz was making fun of her, then later on Liz had a humpy train of four to five mares last year in her field it was really really funny.


thanks Jackie haha I can so imagine that happening to Liz, funny girl!!



Wings said:


> Hope you feel better soon Cassie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know a number of things can cause mares to mount, hormones seem to be the main one! In a non pregnant mare it is more concerning as it can be a indicator of an inbalance or another issue. My Rivain will mount an onheat mare while she is pregnant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cassie have you considered Penny could be having a phantom? Based on how little her udder or belly have changed and we're so close to the later end of regular foaling times I must admit I'd be suprised (although very happy!) to find she's in foal. Do you think it's possible to get her scanned?


HI Bree feeling a little better but still very sore... Mum n Dad leave for Germany today so I have to do all the running around so I can't afford to be sick... if its not better by tomorrow I'm going to book a doctor app...

Bree I have considered everything with Penny... she is just driving me crazy!!



lol

it would be possible to get her scanned but also very expensive... (still haven't got the vet bill back yet from Finn's last colic



) I think I would rather wait out the time and see what happens after that... its just so weird that I had her on the massive diet and she still kept getting bigger oh well.



bannerminis said:


> Hope you are feeling a little better Cassie.
> 
> I have been watching Penny on and off throughout the day.
> 
> If you are scratching her belly does it feel hard or could you push it up. I find that when the mares are heavily in foal that if you try to push up the belly underneath there is just too much weight and its like a board. (Just a thought)


Thanks Karina, under her tummy feels hard.... I can't really push it anywhere at all... the side of her tummy is kinda loose but then hard (if that makes sense) lol

not much udder change though her right teat is a fair bit more swollen then her left... her left is sorta shrivelled looking LOL I just can't get anywhere with this mare!!!







AnnaC said:


> Sorry Cassie, forgot to say hope you are feeling better this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Far from being 'settled' our Penny is now getting seriously cross!! Is is possible that Suzie or Finn are up to something outside - Finn up to not good of course LOL!! Or maybe Penny is just expecting her breakfast to be served at this hour? Apart from being 'cross' she has also been doing quite a bit of tail swishing and even butt rubbing (before she started her 'cross' time)
> 
> I can see why Bree suggested a false pregnancy, but I'm still inclind to think hat she is in foal. I know it is impossible to tell from looking at a cam picture, but I have been staring at Penny for a good 10 minutes, most of the time she was standing near her door with just the right side of her tummy and rear end visible, and I am sure (well almost sure!) I saw a 'kick' like jab up high on her flank - she then followed this immediately with a huge swish of her tail and a round of the stable. Once she returned to the same spot, I didn't see anything again, but she kept suddenly swishing her tail and shifting her back legs, then changed to a sudden butt rub?? It was a while after this that she started her 'cross' stint of impatience for food. So something was 'effecting' her earlier on???
> 
> If she was having a phantom, wouldn't she be bagging up as well - or do some mares not bag up? Never had a mare with a phantom, so interested.


Hi Anna,





the butt rubbing thing is VERY new.... her tail is normally immaculate and no signs of any form of rubbing, but in the last month she has started doing the rubbing thing and all the rest...

I guess we just have to keep watching... come on Penny really this is getting beyond a joke!


----------



## Eagle

"Kingston park phantom dime" would make a good name. Lol

I hope you feel better soon Cassie


----------



## cassie

haha that would make a good name Renee, I have also been thinking of Kingston Park a Classic Mystery... as Penny's name is Raylee Park Classic Touch and the possible sires name is Gift horse Blue Mystery LOL

but I like your name too LOL

but we have to have a foal before we can start naming it... LOL I


----------



## cassie

hehe just found some of the baby photos of Finn hehe I love this one




hehe cheeky baby!

its a very hot day here today and the horses are all hot n bothered... Penny especially is very hot and she is dripping sweat from around her udder!!!



is there anything I can do to cool her down?? I could probably wash her but she gets a little stressed from that (n I'm not feeling well enough to battle her lol)

poor thing.


----------



## cassie

just got back home from work and found Penny doing some major butt rubbs n pushes against the timber fence... hmm,

I thought I could see tummy movement from where I was standing but wasn't sure....


----------



## Eagle

Morning Cassie, I hope you are feeling better today. Please wave to your mum and Dad from me and tell them to have a wonderful time.


----------



## cassie

Morning Renee



they got on the plane at 6:30 should land in Singapore at 1am their time... then on to London then Berlin... LOL they are travelling Business class so I think they should be comfortable

Thanks, I'm going to the doctor tomorrow just in case... because the pain is in my right hand lower side where my appendix is...



I'm really hoping it isn't appendicitis yuck!

Penny is in for the night... I'm pretty sure I saw and then felt movement... well I THINK I'm sure LOL who knows



lol

its still very hot but because the stable is timber its not to bad in there, and there is good ventalation so she should be ok





about to go make the boys dinner now... hope everyone has a good day/ night


----------



## AnnaC

Oh your poor parents - that is a really tiring journey! Are they just having a holiday or visiting friends/relatives? Whatever, I hope they have a good time - no idea how the times work but I will be waving several times today in the direction of London, just in case they are on UK soil at that particular moment!!






Been busy here lately making a start on the basic work towards converting our stone barns for residential use (just in case we can sort out the finances). Old tin agricultural barns have been dismantled (were my foaling barns!) and the block built lean-to up against one of the stone barns is now almost down (where I stabled the boys), roof and timbers have gone and today the walls come down! The boys are now under the remaining tin barn in makeshift stables and thank goodness the girls wont be foaling until July coz I have nowhere to put them - think they will have to go over to Cathy's place again this year!

Our entrance to our house looks like a building site now we have started working on the block lean-to (big machines make such a mess!) But between this building and our house is an area or lawn and at this time of year it is more or less covered with snowdrops. So, for the last couple of days yours truely has been digging them up as fast as they show up to try to save them from the wheels of the nasty machine that will be sitting on this lawn to 'push' the last block wall down. I have five huge 'baskets' (like the Tesco delivery baskets), two wheelbarrows and loads of pots full of snowdrops so far - no idea where I'm going to put them, but just had to 'save' them, but will have to find somewhere else for them to go before they need to bury themselves back again into the ground! If we had finished the residential work then two new gardens will be created and I would love to have planted them there, but obviously they wont wait that long, most worrying!!

Have been collecting pics of all the work so will try to post some in a few days so you can see the mess LOL!!

Cassie, sorry you are not feeling better - I think a trip to the Docs is called for if there is no improvement by tomorrow. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## cassie

Wow you have been very very busy!!!! Hoping it will all work out for you!! Thanks Anna, yeah this is the second time I have been feeling sick like this but this time was worse :s

Mum n Dad are going over for Business... a hardware show in Germany LOL n are extending it n going to Switzerland and Austria n back to singapore... they will be gone a month... so we are baching it over here, I just made Chicken Parmijana which turned out VERY nice if I do say so myself LOL I only had a little piece as my tummy still feels yucky.

Penny seems really calm tonight which is so good! I am so proud of her learning to stay in a stable at night what a good girl she is.

Anyway headed to bed.

Night/ morning all!


----------



## Wings

I seriously hope she IS hiding a bub in there. I'm just naturally suspicious after 3 of my mares turned up empty and one of them had us all going right up until she squatted, winked and peed in front of one of the stallions



Turns out she's just had a few foals and her figure (and udder!) aren't what they used to be





Have to say it's handy having the stallions here to dob in the girls 

I guess all you can do is wait it out!


----------



## Eagle

Thanks for the update Anna, sounds like you have been very busy but whilst you are saving the world and all it's snowdrops PLEASE be careful not to over do it.



We all love snowdrops but I love you more





I have been very busy this morning and guess what I have been doing ?? I am not telling



but I am very excited


----------



## MeganH

Oh Diane- I am so sorry! She was a very pretty filly and looked so much like KC



I am sorry she did not make it. I hope you don't mind if I ask.. but have you recently given any shot or anything to your mares? I actually had a dream last night Laney foaled and the baby was barely making it.. and I woke up. I was there with her and didn't even realized she had foaled. It was a scary dream. I am praying for you and your mares





Cassie- I hope you are feeling better. About a year ago I went to the ER after hours of horrible pains I had never had before on my left side. (I was on the couch in tears and my body normally handles pain very well.) They were sure I would have to have surgery.. but after being scanned and several tests they couldn't find anything wrong with me and ended up saying they thought it was a virus. I never got sick though so it was very odd. I really hope you get better and it is nothing serious. Praying for you too





Anna- you sound very busy! Good luck with all of the work you are doing and as Renee said- don't overdo it!


----------



## cassie

Oh Diane, you poor thing!! You must be just gutted! Have you had a few abortions this yr?



she was a stunning filly glad you will be doing the cross again

Oh I forgot to add Anna be careful!!!!!!

Renee what have you been up to our sneaky friend??

Thanks megan I'm sure it will be fine to just wanted to check it out


----------



## Eagle

OH heck, Diane I am so sorry, she would have been just adorable. How may have you lost this year? No wait! not sure if we should talk about it until after the foaling season or we will all go into a state of panic.

Hugs and prayers coming your way my friend. (((((((((((((((((((((((()))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## AnnaC

Oh Diane, that is just beyond sad - it is tragic. I'm so very sorry for you and for your Momma mare and her lost filly. It happened to us last year with Cotics, except that at just 4 weeks before she was due, Cotics had just started signs of a bag, but out in the field just an hour or so after Cathy last checked them, a tiny filly still in the bag. So very sad as our little filly certainly looked as though she would have made it if the bag had split. Needless to say, the next day Cotics was running with milk, bless her! Your little filly certainly looks a little 'younger' than the one we had. Sending you big ((((HUGS))))

WOW!! Cassie, your parens are really going to have a wonderful trip! Do they trust you all to be 'home alone'? LOL!! Dont forget that trip to the Docs tomorrow - you need to be 100% for this next month.

Renee - no secrets allowed amongst friends, so tell all there's a good girl!

ps. Dont worry, I'm being good - working all morning and sleeping for a couple of hours in the afternoon!


----------



## Equuisize

*Diane, so sorry to read of your loss, this morning. Sending you wishes that re-breeding will bring*

*you a wonderful foal next season.*

*Anna, saving snowdrops is important work but take care of yourself, please, not to overdo. *

*And Renee, secrets between you and all of us?.......Nooooo, can't be.*

*Megan, I think those kinds of dreams the closer you get to foaling is the norm. I think it's our brains*

*way of working out possible situations we could run into during foaling. *

*I know Zoe talks to me towards the end of her pregnancy, during the night. It's no wonder we're*

*exhausted by the time foaling is over. *

*And now Ms Cassie......hope that doctor appt. is soon, that they find nothing wrong but a appendix left*

*to go bad is nothing to mess with.*

*Happy Monday everyone/Tuesday, to you Aussies  ...... woke up to very thick frost on everything but *

*being able to count the stars **last night and the sunshine, this morning, is lovely. *

*'Kids' were frisky going out into the pastures this morning, frost and a morning without rain agrees with them.*


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

So, so sorry Diane. Hugs to you and your mare. By little sweet one.


----------



## Eagle

In respect of Diane's loss I will tell you all my secret tomorrow.

Megan did you ever dream of leaving your baby in the shopping trolley when you were pregnant? I dreamt that one and also putting the baby seat on the top of the car and then driving off






I think you are in love with your foal already


----------



## MeganH

Yes- I dreamed I lost my baby (all the sudden they weren't in the stroller) and such too. In the dream last night it was a black and white filly..


----------



## AnnaC

Oh yes, I think the 'panic' dreams come to the fore when we are stressed about something, but particularly when we are expecting 'special' happenings.

Just a thought regarding Penny and her laying down stints. Was watching her happily snoozing sternal before I went out to do the boy's tea and now, an hour later, she's down again but in a different position. Cassie do you know how often she used to lay down at night when she lived out? Now is she doing this because she has a nice comfortable bed to lie on, or could it mean that she is feeling more tired after a day wandering about outside carrying a little bubby in her tummy???


----------



## Eagle

it looks like Penny just pooped in her bucket






She is waiting for breakfast Cassie. I hope you are feeling better today.


----------



## AnnaC

Renee, in case you miss where I posted it elsewhere - take Izzy back tomorrow, Wednesday might be too late. Sorry to post here, but knew you would be back to check on Cassie and her tummy pain.


----------



## Wings

Diane I'm so sorry







Equuisize said:


> *Megan, I think those kinds of dreams the closer you get to foaling is the norm. I think it's our brains*
> 
> *way of working out possible situation we could run into during foaling. *
> 
> *I know Zoe talks to me towards the end of her pregnancy, during the night. It's no wonder we're*
> 
> *exhausted by the time foaling is over. *


I get them too and it was worse after Ashanti lost her baby.

So I packed and repacked the foaling kit, did a few foaling rehersals on what I knew where false alarms (Went outside to check with the whole kit etc) and rewatched all my foaling vids. Finally I reassured myself that what would happen would happen, the dreams subsided and the next mare to foal was my lovely Twinkles who wants to create the new event of "speed foaling"



You've seen Derby and now Sterling so she's obviously doing something right!

I think it's so hard to let go of our anxiety and put our trust in our beautiful girls, after all we want to be there to help reduce the risks. At the end of the day they know what to do, it's not a lesson to learn they just know. I find that very calming.





Doesn't mean you won't see me in a complete panic as my foaling season comes closer



Can you all just remind me that the girls know what they are doing?


----------



## cassie

Morning all sorry I didn't post earlier had to take Jonny up to the bus.

feeling a little better today, but still have the awful tummy pains so to the doctors for me later today... hoping they will just tell me its a tummy bug but I have had it for 3 days now which isn't normal :s

I don't mind Anna  as I said aswell on Liz's thread I agree with going back Tomorrow... if she was accepting him today... then tomorrow you might just sneak another one in...

with Penny lying down Anna, she isn't a mare to lie down much at all... when she was in with Smartie she used to lie down when he did, but the last few months I haven't seen her lying down much at all... she did lay down outside the other day and had a good roll... but she isn't like Suzie who used to have her 10am sun bake LOL

still not much change happening udder wise...



I really don't know what to think especially as I am sure I have felt movement yesterday and this morning... I have just made up some new fly repellant so hoping that will keep the flies off her as she shivers alot to shake the flies and its hard to tell if it is baby movemnt or her movement... last night I am sure though the baby (if thre is one ) was giving her some good kicks... as I saw one, then felt one then saw Penny flinch a few times.... so I really don't have a clue LOL

Anna I would love for it to be that she is lying down due to the little baby!!

p.s we are on flood watch! meant to be getting a real heavy rain storm come through tomorrow, thursday and friday and they expect floding of the hawkesbury, closure of windsor and North Richmond Bridges... that's us... I might get that second stable ready to put Suzie n Finn into n Smartie in the outside of the stable...

I can't put Suzie Finn and Penny in one stable can I?? what are your thoughts?


----------



## Wings

I wouldn't put them all in the one stable, if you were sure Penny wasn't pregnant it could be worth a try but because the space is so much smaller you dont know until you see how it changes some of the herd interactions.

For example Lyric and Derby share a stall with each other and a paddock with Special and get along great. But they can't share the stall with Special as it crowds them all too much and Special gets pushy, not nasty, just pushy and it isn't fair on the babies.

However Penny might feel much happier if her buddies are in the neighbouring stall! Spesh hates being up by himself even if he can't see them he knows they are there. So that is certainly worth setting up!


----------



## cassie

yeah I was thinking the same thing, thanks Bree... I just wanted to check.

Will see if my brothers will help me start clearing out the second stable tonight... lol

everyone here is now talking about this flood LOL it'd be hilarious if it didn't happen LOL

we are trying to talk my Uncle into bringing the pump up from the river just in case... as Dad isn't here to do it, and if we get lots of rain it will get real boggy real quick!

headed to the docs in an hour hoping everything is all good...


----------



## weerunner

Diane, it sure was a filly to dream about. I certainly dream that someday I will foal out a foal like that here in my barn. I'd be sure to keep it, colt or filly. HOpefully you can get another one just like it if you repeat the cross.


----------



## Wings

I always get torn when we start discussing dream foals.

See mine used to be a buckskin filly with exceptional movement, I wanted her to be by Pallidon and have his type.

Well you've all seen Lyric




:rofl

Now I need a new one! Maybe I should audition the mares...

I hope you don't flood out Cassie. I'm glad I live on a hill! Only our lower paddock can flood and we have only been flooded in once. Which I thought was brilliant and promptly told everyone I had installed a moat and was just waiting on the dragon to hatch


----------



## MeganH

Cassie- Have you done the nail test for Penny? It wouldn't move over anyone but Laney.. so maybe if you tried it over Suzie and Penny you could see if it moved and what sex the foal is


----------



## cassie

Hi Megan yes I have quite a few times and it circled for a filly



then I did it over Smartie and it stood still lol

Bree yeah we are on a hill too... but about 5 minutes from where we live gets flooded... have never seen a flood in my life so would be an experience... you aren't near the floods down south are you?? obvioudly you would be ok on your hill... but I hope you aren't near the floods...

well I beat Renee to posting LOL thanks Renee I came home early...

well what an afternoon! I went to the doctor at 12:30pm she said she thought it was early appendicitis and sent me to emergency... lol

so I waited and waited, then got seen they gave me some pain meds and took me in for a blood test.... then I went back out into the waiting room and waited and waited and waited... I waiting 5 1/2 hours! and the results still hadn't come back n there were people more urgent then me, so I asked if there was someway I could ring in to find out my results and the receptionist said I could get the results faxed to my GP and get an app to see her and go from there... as i am feeling pretty good thats what I did... so my app is on Friday and hopefully the results will be all good LOL

man the wait was so annoying! I finished a book and started reading another, watched movies on my ipad till it died... lol

but anyway I'm home, have to take it easy obviously, but I'm just glad they didn't make me stay in over night... really missing my mum LOL

so I'm turning the camera on and Penny will be in for dinner shortly Penny please give us some good news and have bagged up even just a little! during the day!! pretty pretty please!!!


----------



## Eagle

Sorry Cassie I was down feeding the horses when you text me and when I got in I had to fire up computer etc.

I am glad you are feeling better. Keep us updated on the flood warnings and you be careful. We get bad floods here and boy is it frightening. Fire you can avoid or put out but water is so powerful. 10 years ago our office flooded so I went in to find my dog and ended up having to break a window and swim out.



My yorkie sat on my back as I swam, it was very very frightening.


----------



## Equuisize

*Glad you got checked out Cassie. It's awful when you spend hours waiting and waiting with no results.*

*Be sure you get back in, right away, if the pain comes back.*

*I hope you do not flood......we've done that and got the T-shirt, lost our home and business in 2006*

*and we're **still **waiting on settlement. Floods are dangerous and scary....*

*Stay well! *

*I'm off to bed. Night all *


----------



## cassie

thanks all... yeah we are pretty lucky would take an absoloutly HUGE flood to get up to where we are...

feeling pretty good at the moment... thought the nurse did give me some pretty good stuff LOL

Penny is in, her udder seemed a little fuller but you couldn't see it from the outside... it was heaps dirty and sweaty so I wiped it down which she let me do... I braided the top of her tail as its so hot and her thick tail makes her very hot poor thing, but I love her tail so braiding it is what I do hehe

thanks anyway Renee, the waiting room was packed at emergency with ppl worse then me, so I knew I would be ages if I stayed in there LOL

I think I felt movmenent again  little moves and bumps in penny's tummy... gosh I really hope she is pregnant otherwise I'm crazy LOL


----------



## JAX

I think we all get kinda crazy sometimes. Figure its gotta be a foal or gas bubbles!!

Ok Im headed to bed now, Penny does not seem to be very happy to be in the stall for now. Maybe the storms are there already? Or she feels them coming...


----------



## AnnaC

So glad you are getting help with your tummy pain Cassie - be sure to get to the hospital immediately if you suddenly feel worse or start being sick.

Those floods sound awful, please stay safe.





Off now to do some work - will keep checking on Penny throughout the day.


----------



## Eagle

Izzy is off to stay with her boyfriend for the day.


----------



## cassie

haha yay!! come on Izzy and boyfriend!!! <3

thanks Jackie... hoping for the first!!





it is very very humid... but no storm yet... it might come back around later....

Thanks Anna, I don't want to be in hospital but will go if I have to... just don't want to be stuck over the other side of the river if it does flood LOL the hospital could get flooded in a big flood so I'm safer at home





wind has just started up so the storm might be blowing in... hoping Penny will have a pretty settled night and maybe start on that udder??!! fingers crossed PENNY!


----------



## Eagle

night night Cassie and sleep tight


----------



## Wings

cassie said:


> Hi Megan yes I have quite a few times and it circled for a filly
> 
> 
> 
> then I did it over Smartie and it stood still lol
> 
> Bree yeah we are on a hill too... but about 5 minutes from where we live gets flooded... have never seen a flood in my life so would be an experience... you aren't near the floods down south are you?? obvioudly you would be ok on your hill... but I hope you aren't near the floods...
> 
> well I beat Renee to posting LOL thanks Renee I came home early...
> 
> well what an afternoon! I went to the doctor at 12:30pm she said she thought it was early appendicitis and sent me to emergency... lol
> 
> so I waited and waited, then got seen they gave me some pain meds and took me in for a blood test.... then I went back out into the waiting room and waited and waited and waited... I waiting 5 1/2 hours! and the results still hadn't come back n there were people more urgent then me, so I asked if there was someway I could ring in to find out my results and the receptionist said I could get the results faxed to my GP and get an app to see her and go from there... as i am feeling pretty good thats what I did... so my app is on Friday and hopefully the results will be all good LOL
> 
> man the wait was so annoying! I finished a book and started reading another, watched movies on my ipad till it died... lol
> 
> but anyway I'm home, have to take it easy obviously, but I'm just glad they didn't make me stay in over night... really missing my mum LOL
> 
> so I'm turning the camera on and Penny will be in for dinner shortly Penny please give us some good news and have bagged up even just a little! during the day!! pretty pretty please!!!


Hope you feel better soon Cassie





I live in a high rainfall area so the land around us is used to absorbing a lot of water, it takes a freakish amount of rain to cause problems beyond a a soaked paddock or slightly flooded dam here!



Good grazing which is probably why my herd get too fat


----------



## Eagle

She is relaxed and has been down sternal a couple of times already


----------



## MeganH

Ohh yay! Laney's said filly too! I couldn't believe the nail wouldn't move over anyone but Laney. So weird!

I am so sorry you had to wait so long.. That is no fun



Are you feeling any better?


----------



## cassie

Cool thanks Renee  I noticed her down sternal just before... It has just started raining so it will be interesting how she goes... Just so you know in case she stresses


----------



## Eagle

3.25 am and she is stood quietly by the door looking out at the rain.


----------



## Liz k

Hi Cassie, Penny was like Lala last night and know that i have penny up right next to lala`s cam..keep us informed on udder development hopefully i can soon close lala cam and just have Pennys....that would be nice, glad to hear your feeling better, we all need you here not in pain thats what we own horses for!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JAX

4:26am cam time laying sternal

5:14 she has just gotten back up


----------



## AnnaC

Penny down and sternal again - totally unbothered by the weather! I love watching Penny for 10 minutes or more when I check in because I like to 'observe'. Now, I dont know if it is wishful thinking (we all want this foal so much) but she does seem to be a bit 'shifty' when lying down, just like a mare trying to get her 'filled' tummy into a more comfortable position??? I know she is not the size of Suzie, or of many other mares, so I'm not expecting her to need to lay flat out to get comfortable most of the time, but she certainly keeps 'wriggling' her back end and back legs around quite a bit to keep herself comfy!

What do you others think, or, as I said, am I doing a bit of seeing what I want to see??


----------



## AnnaC

Well while I was typing my last post, Penny has got up ad gone down straight away on her other side - unless she did a roll over?? Interesting! (sorry but I cant view her at the same time as posting, so did anyone else see waht she did?)


----------



## Eagle

no Anna, i was making a toasted sandwich and I turned round and she was on her other side






She doesn't seem to have any straw on her back though


----------



## AnnaC

Just been out to do my boys and Penny still down, still looking 'shifty'. Is she normally down as long as this? Also looks (though difficult to see via cam) as though she's breathing more heavily - seen a couple of big sighs! She's certainly acting more like a mare in the late stages of pregnancy than she was, even if she doesn't have much of a bag.

Wishful thinking??????? LOL!!


----------



## MeganH

I can see the "shifting" and breathing as well, Anna.



She has been down for quite some time.


----------



## AnnaC

Well she got up for a short time, but is now down again. Is this normal for her?

Off to get my supper, will check back in shortly.


----------



## Eagle

She sure was down a lot last night, maybe she has finally settled in to her new apartment. She seems to be doing a bit of leg scratching too.


----------



## cassie

The few times I woke up to check on her she was down sternal it's a fair bit cooler today which will hopefully give them some relief...

Lol Anna I do love your wishful thinking lol 

Some of the marestare people wanted me to set up the outdoor cam today n I want to see what penny is like during the day when I'm not home. I dnt except ppl to watch during the day but it will be interesting to see what she does... I also want to put them in the diet paddock ( stable paddock) for a day or two as suzie is huge lol with her tummy full of grass!! I swear she is bigger then she was with finn!! She just looks at grass n she is huge then I put her in the diet paddock for a few days n she is smaller again... That what makes me think penny's tummy isnt a grass tummy. It doesn't go up n down like suzies, lol headed out to feed now


----------



## AnnaC

Is there anyway that Penny could spend her day in the grassy field rather than use the diet paddock? Dont think she really needs to reduce her 'moist' food right now? She seemed pretty uncomfortable at times last night and I dont think she needs a 'change' in her diet at the moment or is there really not that much difference in the grass amount between the two paddocks? You could double up the moisture in Penny's tea feed to help make up the difference, but nothing will beat good grass going through her system at the moment, particlarly as she is used to it.

How's the tummy today and what happened about the flooding - I know you were worried about being at the hospital if the water stopped you getting home, but neither would it be good for you to be stuck at home with a flood between you and the hospital if your appendix decided to flare up! Have been adding you to my prayers and keeping my fingers crossed for good news via your Doc very soon.


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! Cassie, dont think your plan of reducing Suzie's tummy is working very well - she's not outside searching for a mouthful of grass, she's in the stable scoffing Penny's hay (or the remains of)!!

And there is our fabulous Finn, all tucked up having a lovely snooze in Penny's comfortable bed!


----------



## MeganH

OMG Finn was just laying flat taking a snooze and I could have just eaten him up.. love him


----------



## cassie

AnnaC said:


> Is there anyway that Penny could spend her day in the grassy field rather than use the diet paddock? Dont think she really needs to reduce her 'moist' food right now? She seemed pretty uncomfortable at times last night and I dont think she needs a 'change' in her diet at the moment or is there really not that much difference in the grass amount between the two paddocks? You could double up the moisture in Penny's tea feed to help make up the difference, but nothing will beat good grass going through her system at the moment, particlarly as she is used to it.
> 
> How's the tummy today and what happened about the flooding - I know you were worried about being at the hospital if the water stopped you getting home, but neither would it be good for you to be stuck at home with a flood between you and the hospital if your appendix decided to flare up! Have been adding you to my prayers and keeping my fingers crossed for good news via your Doc very soon.


oh yeah I totally didn't think of that LOL I'm so silly sometimes thanks Anna, when I go home for lunch I will let them back out into their nice paddock again (which is actually part of our backyard





Penny has been getting the speedi beat at night, and I have a new mineral block to put in her stable too.

tumy is feeling a little tender but otherwise good





we are still on flood watch and expect the worst to hit tomorrow or thursday although you would think it was today was the expected flood day people are crazy! the schools have already threatened to close if we are on this side of the river... luckily Jonny's school is on this side so he still has to go LOL and Andrew is staying at a friends place 5 min from his school so he still has to go... LOL Russell wouldn't be able to get to uni if it flooded and we wouldn't be able to do any deliveries or do the banking while the bridge was closed. The dam is at 87% today has gone up 1% overnight and it didn't even rain that much overnight... as soon as the dam gets to 90% they will release the flood gates then we will get a flood. so there is a pretty high chance that we will get a flood...



AnnaC said:


> LOL!! Cassie, dont think your plan of reducing Suzie's tummy is working very well - she's not outside searching for a mouthful of grass, she's in the stable scoffing Penny's hay (or the remains of)!!
> 
> And there is our fabulous Finn, all tucked up having a lovely snooze in Penny's comfortable bed!


HAHA I know isn't she naughty!!!! she neighs and neighs at me at dinner time and nudges me for food! lol someone would think she was starving! LOL she is just a guts

haha Finn LOVEs having his bed back again!!



MeganH said:


> OMG Finn was just laying flat taking a snooze and I could have just eaten him up.. love him


isn't he a snuggle bug!! he really is doing well and loves people so much!

I love seeing him snuggled down in the straw!

p.s I think I just saw Penny's tummy do a big roll while she was in the stable eating... couldn't tell for sure... but didn't look like normal tummy movement... LOL


----------



## a mini dream come true

Hi Cassie, glad you are feeling a little better today. Hope the flooding isn't too bad for you. If we could arrange it I would gladly take some of that water off your hands.



.I'm sorry I haven't been able to watch Penny too much lately. And I missed Finn



. Darn, I'll be back at the computer more now. Thumbs up on the big roll. Glad to hear that little one is finally letting you know it's there.


----------



## cassie

Finn is in the stable at the moment Hazel if you want to take a peek





thanks... everyone is so stressed about it as we haven't had a big flood in over 100 years... apparantly, I have never seen a flood in my life LOL so yeah kinda strange.


----------



## cassie

oh I forgot to add. I did the ring test again this morning... and when I first put it on there it sort of wasn't moving and then the circles started and just kept going and going and going and going





so ring test you has BETTER be right!


----------



## cassie

Penny is in for the night... Suzie and Finn were most upset to be booted out of the stable LOL not literally of course





I am SURE I felt movement tonight, it was a little jab and then a roll of the tummy while she was eating dinner



lol here's hoping anyway.

the rain has settled in... see what happens next I guess lol Jonny's school has sent a letter home that they will notify us if the kids get evacuated and driven home on the bus then we pick them up from the bus stop

My brother Andrew who is staying at a friends house up the mountains is MOST dissapointed that we could get a flood and he won't be here to see it LOL he has been begging for a flood for ages LOL hilarous.

Russell and I are doing end of month at work so we will be back late but I have already fed the kids so should be all good



n I'm hoping it won't take as long as last time... this thing I have makes me really tired LOL a 12 hr day would not be good LOL





have a good morning/ evening everyone. I will be checking in inbetween doing reports and going between stores



hehe


----------



## Eagle

Don't work too hard and stay dry


----------



## MeganH

Yay for the nail test! And more movements! Hope you and your family stay safe!


----------



## MeganH

5:40 am cam time- Penny is down sternal in the lower right corner

6:00 am cam time- Penny is up in her right corner and has stretched her back right leg backwards a few times. lol.. I always giggle when I see mares do this.


----------



## AnnaC

Penny is looking rather stressed - have the others moved out of view or something (are they normally close to Penny at night Cassie?) because she has been so relaxed lately? Also she's done a lot more piles of dropping during the night than she did last night (I think). She just had a wee too, but it was a very short quick one and now she's been yawning quite a bit! Stressed or what??

It is 6.12 am and she does keep having a short hoover in between 'listening' for/at something, so I guess something is going on outside??

Cassie, I know it may be early days yet, but do remember that Penny is within her foaling dates and bag or no bag she could foal at any time. So you need to keep watching for other signs, not necessarily waiting/expecting a filled bag. Plus it might be a good idea to have some 'supplies' available for feeding the foal in case Penny doesn't produce enough milk or have a word with your vet so they are ready to help should it be necessary.........'just in case' is a useful little saying!!


----------



## MeganH

She keeps circling and holding that back leg back.. at least it looks like it.. and shes swished her tail a bit.

7:50 am cam time- she has been swishing her tail a lot (through the night but a lot since I have been watching the past hours.) Is it hot there or something? Is this new for her?


----------



## weerunner

Can anyone give me Penny's cam link. It's not on the first page and there are TOO many pages to try to find it that way.


----------



## MeganH

http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=kingstonpark


----------



## AnnaC

I still seem to have problems with your cam Cassie - it always takes around a minute and a half to two minutes to 'tune in' when I first go there and almost as long if I dont log out, but close the laptop for a few hours and then return. Also I often get stream not found and cant find it at all - are you having rain downpours or even connection problems at times?

Does anyone know how Penny is this morning - had to stop watching a couple of hours ago? Or what happened in the early hours of this morning when she seemed stressed?


----------



## cassie

Hi Girls,

Sorry I wasn't on earlier crazy morning LOL Jonny is off to school I will get a call to go n pick him up if the school gets evactuated.

dam is at 89.2% when it reaches 90% they will release the flood gates...

Anna I have emailed Heather and we are trying to work out the issue behind why it takes so long... :s sorry I hate it too.

one of the ladies from marestare recorded when she lay down last night and for how long this is it....

"All these are down sternal (no flat out)

1:20 10 minutes

2:22 15 minutes

3:48 10 minutes

4:00 20 minutes

5:20 33 minutes

Standing at door relaxed as I am leaving."

she is such a lovely lady and was one of the ladies who watched Suzie for me with Finn <3

I can't think what could have made her stressed last night Anna we didn't have a storm it was raining but nothing massive.... maybe she didn't like the sound of it?

before I did a late night check on her she seemed to be feeling something...

she would stand still then breathe really heavy (from what I could see) then quickly do a circle of the stable... this happened quite a few times before I went out there.... so I gave her some more hay and she seemed to eat it but was still pacing a little.

she seemed fine to me this morning... maybe a little looser behind but still nothing much happening... I would guess by the fact that her teats are already so big that when she does bag up she will bag up very quickly? would you girls think the same?

what would be the best milk supplement to give the foal? obviously I would need to give it colostrum...

We have calf bottles and such would they be ok to use on a mini foal? do you think??


----------



## MeganH

I was watching before you came in the stable for a while and saw all the circling, Cassie. She would also hold her back right leg back.. and she was swishing her tail a good bit. I haven't seen her act like that before.


----------



## a mini dream come true

With all the different happenings maybe she is getting closer. BWDIK. How are things now? Cassie you and your brothers stay safe.


----------



## vickie gee

cassie said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> Sorry I wasn't on earlier crazy morning LOL Jonny is off to school I will get a call to go n pick him up if the school gets evactuated.
> 
> dam is at 89.2% when it reaches 90% they will release the flood gates...
> 
> Anna I have emailed Heather and we are trying to work out the issue behind why it takes so long... :s sorry I hate it too.
> 
> one of the ladies from marestare recorded when she lay down last night and for how long this is it....
> 
> "All these are down sternal (no flat out)
> 
> 1:20	10 minutes
> 
> 2:22	15 minutes
> 
> 3:48	10 minutes
> 
> 4:00	20 minutes
> 
> 5:20	33 minutes
> 
> Standing at door relaxed as I am leaving."
> 
> she is such a lovely lady and was one of the ladies who watched Suzie for me with Finn <3
> 
> I can't think what could have made her stressed last night Anna we didn't have a storm it was raining but nothing massive.... maybe she didn't like the sound of it?
> 
> before I did a late night check on her she seemed to be feeling something...
> 
> she would stand still then breathe really heavy (from what I could see) then quickly do a circle of the stable... this happened quite a few times before I went out there.... so I gave her some more hay and she seemed to eat it but was still pacing a little.
> 
> she seemed fine to me this morning... maybe a little looser behind but still nothing much happening... I would guess by the fact that her teats are already so big that when she does bag up she will bag up very quickly? would you girls think the same?
> 
> what would be the best milk supplement to give the foal? obviously I would need to give it colostrum...
> 
> We have calf bottles and such would they be ok to use on a mini foal? do you think??


I have not read all the way throught the thread but was just wondering why you are asking about milk supplement. Colostrum supplements are not really colostrum. Do you have any colostrum frozen from previous foalings just in case? Hopefully she will produce colostrum. Sending positive thoughts your way.


----------



## vickie gee

MeganH said:


> http://www.marestare...as=kingstonpark


me too. got it.


----------



## cassie

vickie gee said:


> I have not read all the way throught the thread but was just wondering why you are asking about milk supplement. Colostrum supplements are not really colostrum. Do you have any colostrum frozen from previous foalings just in case? Hopefully she will produce colostrum. Sending positive thoughts your way.


HI Vicki,

we are worried because she is at 340 days and hasn't bagged up...

though her bag did seem a fraction fuller tonight when I put her to bed...

um sorry for the new angle... my other camera won't connect for some stupid reason so this one will have to do for tonight... it might actually be clearer from this side as it is closer to our house and better signal... sorry Ladies. its not a very good angle but at least we can see her ok...

I think I felt a big movement this afternoon and Penny has been rolling...

we are going out to see the river.. will take some piccies for you


----------



## JAX

having problems getting your cam up...



Why do I always have these problems??


----------



## AnnaC

Vickie it was me who suggested to Cassie that she might like to be thinking about supplimenting the foal if Penny foaled with little milk, or to be ready to give her vet a shout if the foal needed help. I didn't want Cassie simply to watch for Penny to get a bag when, given Penny's dates, she could foal at any time. I'm sure Penny will fill that udder at the last minute (as per her reputation) but it never hurts to have thoughts of a 'plan B' just in case!!

How's that flood doing Cassie - you take care.



And when are you seeing the Doc again?


----------



## JAX

Goodnight ladies!


----------



## cassie

goodnight Jackie, sorry I have just gotten home n realised that the camer isn't working



will go back out n fix it



lol

River hasn't topped the bridge yet but it is expected to overnight/ tomorrow... everyone has brought their pumps up, tractors in and moved animals... luckily we don't have to





one of our trucks did get stuck (broke down) over 1 1/2 away this arvo and we worried about getting it back in time... but I saw it drive by bout an hour ago... phew! be back soon... hoping the camera will work again! gosh so don't need this!

Anna, if the bridge is stil accessible I will see doc tomorrow... if not. I will see her when it goes down LOL

hey a quick question and it might be a bit dum... but I was thinking about it this arvo... ok so Penny has had two foals...

first was a tiny colt while she had EI, she was two weeks early but Christine thinks that is because she was sick...

2nd foal was over 4 years ago and another colt....

do you think that maybe (n correct me if I am totally wrong) could she be smaller with this foal as she hasn't had a foal in a while? and has only had two??

what are your thoughts??



going to try fix the camera AGAIN! lol


----------



## cassie

ok camera working



sorry it still takes ages to load... Heather thinks it could be something to do with our internet... great! my brothers don't want me to change anything



sorry


----------



## cassie

I'm thinking Penny's tummy is giving her a bit of grief at the moment...

this afternoon she was fairly desperate to get into HER stable paddock and was herding Suzie and FInn around trying to tell them where to go...

and just now she has been doing some realy big breaths or tummy movements, swishing her tail then doing a circle of the stable,

even with one of them she took a bite at her tummy!! there shouldn't be many flies around out there as its night time and raining!! WOW that was a realy big breath or something then! hmm LOL


----------



## vickie gee

I finally got to see her on camera. She looks sweet.


----------



## cassie

vickie gee said:


> I finally got to see her on camera. She looks sweet.


haha thank you Vickie,

it has been a hard road with her, she had very big trust issues, but with some love care and attention she is turning into a very sweet and curious little mare and loves to be around you





headed to bed now... will have barn alarm up just in case... she is acting a little strange... and will have the camera up...

night all



again sorry for the camera change... (gate is at the bottom)


----------



## Eagle

It could be Cassie, how old was she when she had her last foal? like woman I guess, some bounce back really quick after having babies and some never go back to the size they were. My odette always looks good after foaling and she is 12 she also always has small foals but Britt just looks huge as soon as she conceives.

I have her up and will watch as much as I can tonight.


----------



## cassie

something must have moved the camera :s so out I go into the rain! will correct asap!

then BED I am so tired LOL

thanks Renee, she would have been 6/7 years old


----------



## Eagle

I was just looking for my phone to send you a message.


----------



## cassie

oh thanks Renee, yeah I will head back out then if you don't mind guiding me LOL

p.s her bag is tiniest bit fuller!!


----------



## Eagle

yippeee, for her shopping back, I am watching


----------



## cassie

thanks Renee




grrr I hate mozzies!!!! lol they even bit me on my toe!!!! lol 14 bites! in what 2 minutes?!!! grrr

Thanks for the help with the camera!! your the best! you can count on me as chief Odette n Bree watcher in a few months!! I have to make all your watching up to you!! you are such a great friend!

Thank you!


----------



## Eagle

You are so welcome my friend.


----------



## cassie

Butt rubbing!!! N Dam it the camera just moved back again grr grr grr maybe I need to put another nail in!!! Man there is a breeze n that must be moving it!!!





Will fix in the morning at least we can still see her  now I am going to bed lol night all


----------



## Eagle

night Cassie, sweet dreams


----------



## MeganH

1:40 am cam time- She is definitely restless.. has not stopped moving around since I turned the cam on... the cam is in an odd position.. I'll have to read posts to catch up.


----------



## Eagle

yeah Megan Cassie will fix it in the morning


----------



## MeganH

I read through the posts and saw all the problems she was having. Poor Cassie.

EDIT:

4:15 cam time and Penny is still restless.. can't believe she isn't napping by now.


----------



## Eagle

4.27am and I haven't really seen Penny settle down tonight. Cassie have you moved Suzie and Finn further away? something definitely has upset her.

My Odette is progressing nicely and I had a bit of a shock when I lifted her tail tonight. Let me all know what you think.

Last month





tonight





It's not a great pic but she is a little skittish. Her udder has gone down a bit but her edema in front is getting bigger.


----------



## AnnaC

Approx 4.30am and she does look bothered about something doesn't she? Is it the rain, although she didn't worry about it the first night it came, but she does keep looking towards the roof or behind her so is the rain a lot heavier? We have to try to work out what is causing her to be bothered beause it really isn't good for her - she was so good after those first couple of days settling in, so something must be different about the last two nights??


----------



## AnnaC

Goodness Renee, that is a change!! When's she due - sorry I've forgotten!


----------



## Eagle

She will be 320 on the 10th May but I am wondering if eagle did a sly one and got there before


----------



## bannerminis

Has she any spring yet?? And yes I have been fooled before as I counted Rosie once on a last day of her being covered which was in July which put her at the June Bank Holiday weekend but she foaled on the May Bank Holiday weekend(a whole month earlier). Foal was perfect and not a preemie so Rosie decided to give Teddy an extra thrill for the yr (or maybe herself) LOL


----------



## MeganH

Darn well they wont show the second picture you posted Renee (at least it wont show for me)

I do agree Penny has been different tonight. I think she finally may be settling a little


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! Karina - these boys can be very sneaky when needed! So Renee an April foal????


----------



## Eagle

Megan I reposted the pic, for some strange reason the first one is o.k but they don't like the longer version





Who knows Anna, it does look that way but I guess time will tell.


----------



## MeganH

I see the pictures and there definitely is a difference!


----------



## a mini dream come true

can we ever be sure with these mares?



Looks like Penny has her friends in with her now maybe she will not stress.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Finn looks so cute all stretched out for his morning nap at 10:15am cam time.


----------



## Wings

cassie said:


> hey a quick question and it might be a bit dum... but I was thinking about it this arvo... ok so Penny has had two foals...
> 
> first was a tiny colt while she had EI, she was two weeks early but Christine thinks that is because she was sick...
> 
> 2nd foal was over 4 years ago and another colt....
> 
> do you think that maybe (n correct me if I am totally wrong) could she be smaller with this foal as she hasn't had a foal in a while? and has only had two??
> 
> what are your thoughts??
> 
> 
> 
> going to try fix the camera AGAIN! lol


I have heard that the first foal is often the smallest, not sure if there is any science to back it up. I know back when I bred rabbits they had the smallest litter first and form then onwards often had an extra 1 to 3 babies on top of that original litter number.

However after that first foal I think it's the usual bundle of reasons that determine foal size, which means mostly genetics! I would personally doubt that this foal would be smaller then the last simply due to time between them.

I hope Penny gives you a useful sign one way or the other soon!


----------



## Equuisize

Checking in Cassie to see how you are feeling and if the flood waters are receding at the dam.


----------



## cassie

Sorry I haven't been on here much today... Crazy day... The dam has reached capacity n is now spilling down the river we will start to see the affects of this tomorrow... How bad it will get will depend on how much more rain we get... Penny seems quite a bit more settled tonight... Hoping she might do some bagging up overnight? Please penny I dnt know what to do lol

I have to babysit my friends kids tomorrow n into the night but luckily they are coming here... Just in case penny decides to finally foal...

Night/ morning all

Mum n dad now in Germany


----------



## Eagle

1.30am and Penny is really quiet tonight


----------



## MeganH

2 am cam time and Penny is down sternal resting


----------



## Eagle

yeah she is resting nicely


----------



## cassie

Isn't she such a good girl!!  every time I have woken n checked she has been dowbn!!! Good girl penny honey!


----------



## Eagle

yep she must have worn herself out last night bless her cos she is really resting tonight


----------



## cassie

we just got the evacuation msg (because we are only 1 minute away from the river...) bridge is about to go under! we are safe here though.... we are up on high ground but its happening... will post some pics my friends took of the bridge, they even let the fence down!

no change in Penny I am so depressed! not really but just so frustrated that nothing is happening... thinking she isn't in foal after all that


----------



## a mini dream come true

Don't be depressed Cassie



. About the time you give up is when it's all going to start happening





Oh I'm on Marestare board now too, but with a different forum name. I'm" hzmat" so when you see me post you'll know who it is. They put a thread on there for Delilah too



. Going to take some getting used to, but I can get it at work where I can't LB.


----------



## cassie

thats good Hazel



Marestare is a lovely place! I'll look out for hzmat LOL I'm under as "kingspark"

haha ok well I give up



... nothing is happening yet LOL


----------



## a mini dream come true

The name came in handy a few years ago when I was in several chat rooms. The guys left me alone



:ThumbUp and the girls thought it was funny when I explained why I used it



. I saw you were on there and commented on your thread. I have to look for the farm name on a couple to make sure I'm at the right thread. It may take a bit, but I'll get used to it.


----------



## cassie

Penny is in for the night. still no change to report.


----------



## AnnaC

Well that seemed to be a quieter night for our lovely Penny last night - when I could actually get the marestare to work (any news on sorting out the problems Cassie or is it just me?? I waited over 5 minutes last night at one time and still it wouldn't come up!)

Those floods sound awful - dangerous too - please be careful. If the bridge goes, does this mean you are cut off completely or just in one direction? How lucky that you are high enough to be safe and dry.


----------



## AnnaC

Hooray!! Just managed to get the cam up after just a minute of waiting - just before my last post I tried but it came up 'cam not found'!!

Is the door properly closed Cassie? Is it tonight that you are doing the babysitting stint? Have fun!!


----------



## cassie

She is snuggled down nice n comfy already one thing I love is being able to see how much she has grown in confidence in me knowing that she can trust me that she Is safe in the stable n can relax enough to lie down n have a snooze <3

Anna. Yes I am babysitting tonight already done 10 hrs n I'm exhausted the boys hAVe finally gone to sleep so I can now head to my own bed thank goodness.

River closed today n tomorrow how high it will get we dnt know but it's very good for the river gives it a good clean out anyway night


----------



## cassie

Forgot to add yes Anna it's closed... Neither Finn or suzie can get through or can penny get out just the new camera angle show the gate more then before...


----------



## Eagle

It's 8.00 am and Penny is still in, Cassie are you all right? please post as I am worried.


----------



## AnnaC

I just noticed Penny is still in and looking for her brekkies. Perhaps Cassie has overslept after her exhausting babysitting - but then I thought kiddies woke early??

Hope all is well Casse.


----------



## Eagle

there you are!



bad girl for getting me worried



How are you this morning, are you flooded? I hope all i well





you don't look very happy, I guess there is no change in Penny


----------



## AnnaC

Poor Cassie you did look rather tired! Well Penny soon hot foot it out and left her stable to the two hooverers LOL!!

When do those children go home Cassie? Any chance of the floods ebbing yet?


----------



## cassie

Hi all yeah sorry three little kids running around really did me in... Especially with being mum to my own brothers aswell lol they have finally gone home they came at about 7:30am which Is why I didn't get out to feed earlier. I really dnt know with penny now... She would be at the latest day 344 n I know there is another mare on here who is day 350 but she at least has a small bag n has had a little wax... Penny has nothing




sometimes I think her bag feels fuller n then I check again a few hours later n it's gone down again





I was trying to feel penny's tummy while she ate this morning n I was sure I could feel movement. On the right hand side n it wasn't breathing as I couldn't feel it on the left would there be some reason for this If she wasn't in foal? I'm sorry to keep To keep going on about this but I just feel so discouraged about the whole thing... Reason I havent been on much too I'm sorry. Thank you all for being so kind n supporting me

Hope you all have a great morning/ evening see ya


----------



## MeganH

Do you take photos of her udder Cassie? That's how I saw a slight change with Laney. I feel for change too but when it is so slight you kind of aren't sure by touch. I wish you could get a definite answer somehow, without costing much. Too bad the pregnancy tests aren't so reliable!


----------



## Eagle

Cassie now don't go getting upset,



if she isn't pregnant it is not the end of the world. You could start to think about who the future daddy will be and get it all sorted. Or if you still have Finn's big vet bill to pay off why don't you just wait until next year so that it doesn't all become too much. This way you can save up enough money for all possibilities. Concentrate on playing with Finn and teaching him fun and silly things



I have Dipinto walking backwards now when he wants a sweety


----------



## cassie

Thanks Renee, I tell myself not to get upset... But I would love another little baby oh well... I feel that I have let you all n the marestarers down somehow lol

I have a trick training book coming!! So exciting going to teach Finn some cool tricks, what is the best treat to use when training? We give licorice to big horses but dnt know if minis can have that...

Finns vet bill is all paid off  was so pleased to get that done n dusted! Next one will be the deed on mr finleys man hood hehe will get some quotes soon lol hee hee hee

Headed to bed early tonight I'm exhausted n have to wake up early to take Andrew back up the mOuntain lol

Do you guys think penny is pregnant...? Honestly... Dnt sugar coat it for me I already know of some who think she isn't...


----------



## cassie

Ps already have two possible daddy's lined up for penny if I decide to go with them I'll probably try for an October foal for both suzie n penny... Got a mini pony lined up for suz he Is real nice but a little plain... Would love some white but that's ok lol


----------



## izmepeggy

Cassie,like Renee said,it's not the end of the world. And you know we all love you



and support you.



You are a remarkable young lady.


----------



## Eagle

Cassie, we are here for you, to help you and to be your friend, there are NO conditions. If Penny is in foal that is great if she isn't we can plan her future babies.



I know you are upset but it has happened to all of us so we understand.


----------



## vickie gee

cassie said:


> Thanks Renee, I tell myself not to get upset... But I would love another little baby oh well... I feel that I have let you all n the marestarers down somehow lol
> 
> I have a trick training book coming!! So exciting going to teach Finn some cool tricks, what is the best treat to use when training? We give licorice to big horses but dnt know if minis can have that...
> 
> Finns vet bill is all paid off  was so pleased to get that done n dusted! Next one will be the deed on mr finleys man hood hehe will get some quotes soon lol hee hee hee
> 
> Headed to bed early tonight I'm exhausted n have to wake up early to take Andrew back up the mOuntain lol
> 
> Do you guys think penny is pregnant...? Honestly... Dnt sugar coat it for me I already know of some who think she isn't...


Cassie, honestly cannot say if she is or not. Every mare is different. Until she is a couple of weeks away from the expected due date I would not even anticipate seeing her bag develop. And like others have said _if she is not it is not the end of the world. _I can remember taking the trailer with 3 mares to the vet to get ultrasounds. Left one at home that I was pretty sure was pg. Two were *not *in foal and one was. I was very disappointed at the time but looking back I see it was a blessing that the two were not going to have babies for me. One of them has turned out to be insulin resistant and what I am going through with her right now is so heart breaking I am unable to discuss it. The other already had been through a c-section a couple of years before and I am pretty sure she aborted a fetus the following year. Too risky but it took a while for it to soak in that it was not meant to be. I do not let either of those two girls get with the stallion but I do daydream of the pretty babies they could have had. My gut feeling is that you are going to get a baby in May, but honey *we just are barely out of February.* You are just getting baby fever and it is understandable that your anticipation is running high. So calm down, relax, enjoy your lovely little horses. It is gonna be ok. The only thing I see negative here is that now I am going around singing _Ace of Base song "All She Wants is Another Baby" and _my singing is not going to get me any applause. Trust me on that.


----------



## AnnaC

Vickie, bless you for your kind words to our rather stressed Cassie, but Penny is already at day 341 (I believe) and the latest she could have been with the stallion is the end of this month when Cassie actually got her. Hence the reason why we are all doing the 'yes/no' dicussions.

A month ago Penny DID look pregnant, her tummy changed shape, and she also got enlarged 'milk veins' in front of her udder. Cassie had in fact had her on a diet as she was thinking about showing her, so the increase/change of shape to Penny's tummy couldn't be put down to food. Since then she has once again had her food increased plus she is out grazing on a good grass area, but after several weeks of this regime she hasn't got fat/podgy/etc., in fact she has stayed 'firm', healthy and her tummy has stayed tight - no squidgy areas to prod a finger into!! Her udder has also shown a small sign of possible filling, but at this stage we were hoping for more. Cassie was also told that with her last foal Penny bagged up very quickly over two weeks.

So you can see why we are all a little perplexed but keeping our fingers crossed and hoping for a little baby for Penny and Cassie!


----------



## AnnaC

ps. Forgot to say that Cassie tried the ring test (more than once) and it said filly each time, but refused to work at all over Finn!! She is also sure she has felt foal movement a couple of times?

So what are your thoughts about Penny now - do we still stand a chance of seeing a little one?


----------



## vickie gee

AnnaC said:


> ps. Forgot to say that Cassie tried the ring test (more than once) and it said filly each time, but refused to work at all over Finn!! She is also sure she has felt foal movement a couple of times?
> 
> So what are your thoughts about Penny now - do we still stand a chance of seeing a little one?


Hmmm. Maybe, but not in May unless she sets a world record. Would it not be awesome if she foaled a little one April 1 since she has been fooling everyone. I went back through some of the thread and was reading the parts about Cassie trying to collect pee. Lol. Been there done that. Later heard you put a cup on a stick. I wish she had her ultrasounded earlier but at this stage it would just make more sense to wait and see.


----------



## JAX

Hi Cassie I am sorry I have not been a good watcher lately. All I could do to try to help watch with Lala and peek in everynow and then with Penny. I will have a new laptop sometime this week so maybe it will help with my watching limitations. I understand you wanting the truth about whether penny is pregnant or not. Here is my honest opinion. She sure doesn't look big enough to be as pregnant as she would be if she was pregnant. But then again in saying that... I was watching one of my mares and had to leave town for the day. My neighbors were watching for me, got a call saying there was a new baby but it was in the wrong pen!! I called the vet and started home. By the time I and the vet got there I had two babies!!! The one I was expecting and another that was a complete surprise. Mare NEVER looked pregnant at all. BTW the surprise filly that I got that day is famous for not looking pregnant either. I have had 3 foals from her now and she has never gotten any bigger than Penny looks now... So does she look that pregnant to me? No. Does that mean shes not pregnant? No.


----------



## JAX

vickie gee said:


> Cassie, honestly cannot say if she is or not. Every mare is different. Until she is a couple of weeks away from the expected due date I would not even anticipate seeing her bag develop. And like others have said _if she is not it is not the end of the world. _I can remember taking the trailer with 3 mares to the vet to get ultrasounds. Left one at home that I was pretty sure was pg. Two were *not *in foal and one was. I was very disappointed at the time but looking back I see it was a blessing that the two were not going to have babies for me. One of them has turned out to be insulin resistant and what I am going through with her right now is so heart breaking I am unable to discuss it. The other already had been through a c-section a couple of years before and I am pretty sure she aborted a fetus the following year. Too risky but it took a while for it to soak in that it was not meant to be. I do not let either of those two girls get with the stallion but I do daydream of the pretty babies they could have had. My gut feeling is that you are going to get a baby in May, but honey *we just are barely out of February.* You are just getting baby fever and it is understandable that your anticipation is running high. So calm down, relax, enjoy your lovely little horses. It is gonna be ok. The only thing I see negative here is that now I am going around singing _Ace of Base song "All She Wants is Another Baby" and _my singing is not going to get me any applause. Trust me on that.


Vickie I have sent you a private message, I hope you dont mind, I didnt want to hi-jack Cassies thread.


----------



## Eagle

Jax I need to talk to you about Eagle. He is now on rice oil and looks 100% better but he did have an anti inflammatory for a week for his feet so maybe it is that. I am still waiting for the st**** vet to get the results back to me


----------



## cassie

vickie gee said:


> Hmmm. Maybe, but not in May unless she sets a world record. Would it not be awesome if she foaled a little one April 1 since she has been fooling everyone. I went back through some of the thread and was reading the parts about Cassie trying to collect pee. Lol. Been there done that. Later heard you put a cup on a stick. I wish she had her ultrasounded earlier but at this stage it would just make more sense to wait and see.


Thanks Vickie

haha I think I would DIE if she had a foal on April 1!!! lol has a mare ever gone over 365 days before? I got her around march 25th haha yeah pee collecting is super super fun... NOT lol then the test was kinda inconclusive anyway... unless of course she isn't pregnant LOL but ok I am NOT going to stress about this.... can you girls please remind me of this when I feel down again LOL



JAX said:


> Hi Cassie I am sorry I have not been a good watcher lately. All I could do to try to help watch with Lala and peek in everynow and then with Penny. I will have a new laptop sometime this week so maybe it will help with my watching limitations. I understand you wanting the truth about whether penny is pregnant or not. Here is my honest opinion. She sure doesn't look big enough to be as pregnant as she would be if she was pregnant. But then again in saying that... I was watching one of my mares and had to leave town for the day. My neighbors were watching for me, got a call saying there was a new baby but it was in the wrong pen!! I called the vet and started home. By the time I and the vet got there I had two babies!!! The one I was expecting and another that was a complete surprise. Mare NEVER looked pregnant at all. BTW the surprise filly that I got that day is famous for not looking pregnant either. I have had 3 foals from her now and she has never gotten any bigger than Penny looks now... So does she look that pregnant to me? No. Does that mean shes not pregnant? No.


Jackie thats fine thank you for watching when you can!! there are so many mares on here at the moment, and I don't expect anyone to be watching Penny as I know there are other mares that are closer and need more careful watching then Penny does. so THANK YOU !!

thanks for the advice



wow what an experience LOL I'm glad that both mares foaled fine for you! that must have been scary when the neighbour told you!

ok I will sit back and just wait and see what she does... I promise I wtill try really hard to not be silly about this again...

Maybe I can get you all to help me decide which Daddy to put both girls to next season?

I'm going to ask again as I really want to know.... what type of treat should I use to train Finn??

no change in Penny this morning...


----------



## Wings

cassie said:


> Thanks Renee, I tell myself not to get upset... But I would love another little baby oh well... I feel that I have let you all n the marestarers down somehow lol
> 
> I have a trick training book coming!! So exciting going to teach Finn some cool tricks, what is the best treat to use when training? We give licorice to big horses but dnt know if minis can have that...
> 
> Finns vet bill is all paid off  was so pleased to get that done n dusted! Next one will be the deed on mr finleys man hood hehe will get some quotes soon lol hee hee hee
> 
> Headed to bed early tonight I'm exhausted n have to wake up early to take Andrew back up the mOuntain lol
> 
> Do you guys think penny is pregnant...? Honestly... Dnt sugar coat it for me I already know of some who think she isn't...


Best treat is whatever motivates them! Liquorice is fine, it's the favourite treat around here 

Just take it real slow with the trick work at his age, even some of the simple ones require patience and balance which a lot of youngsters don't have in large amounts





You know I've had my suspicions about Penny for awhile now and I have to say I don't think I've changed my mind. Given the latest the stallion could have gotten to her, and that isn't a confirmed joining just a possible maybe type of one, you'd be seeing something by now.

I hope you won't be floating down the river any time soon  Thinking of you! Although I wish you'd stop sending your rain down this way, we don't want it either!



I had to move Pallidon out of the show yards because he'd turned it into a mud pit!


----------



## Connie P

Penny is a pretty girl Cassie.


----------



## cassie

haha sorry but I think it was actually coming up from your way lol at least thats what the news people said LOL

can I use the licorice with the leading training as well Bree? he is doing pretty well but gets sick of it real quick and I want to reward him after so he knows he has been an extra good boy, will get some licorice today and see what he thinks of it  he doesn't really like apples... I have been giving him little chunks of carrot and he likes that... but would like to have something else as well that I can give him...





its sunny today!!! yippee!!!! hoping the ground will dry enough that I can give them all a bath... I washed Smartie's mane yesterday (I'm trying to get it to grow so I have to wash it regularly) but couldn't wash the kids as the ground was already to wet


----------



## cassie

Connie P said:


> Penny is a pretty girl Cassie.


Hi Connie



Thank you





she was very scared and timid when I first got her but she is really blossoming now into a lovely mare...

hoping she is pregnant... time will tell


----------



## Liz k

Hey Cassie keeping fingers crossed for you that Penny is pregos...have you been able to feel any movement? not a great way of telling but sometimes works...dont feel bad about the marestares like you said they have enough to keep themselves entertained....I will keep watching when I can....


----------



## cassie

Thanks Liz,

I THINK I have felt movement and different times... but I dnt know LOL I'm so new to all of this still it would only be my second foal... lol

it is an absoloutly beautiful day here today... so come on Penny!!


----------



## cassie

Penny in for the night... she is VERY cranky at Suzie this arvo...

I was brushing her and thought I would try what Karina suggested about scratching her under her tummy... I did that and her tummy moved heaps... not massive kicks but just movement LOL if that makes ANY sense at all lol sorry.... stll no bagging up




I thought her udder felt quite warm tonight but it was a warm day so Its prob just from that...

Morning/ evening all!


----------



## Eagle

hmmm well she really likes to keep us guessing



only time will tell, in the mean time it sure is nice to get to watch her


----------



## cassie

Eagle said:


> hmmm well she really likes to keep us guessing
> 
> 
> 
> only time will tell, in the mean time it sure is nice to get to watch her


lol yeah thanks Renee, she sure does LOL

Thank you, I love her.


----------



## Eagle

hijacking alert!

Anna can't go on Facebook so am posting them here, Sorry Cassie


----------



## Eagle

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> OH Renee, she looks like a black balloon with legs!!! WHAT FUN!!!






I was expecting something like "wow Nice trot" and what do I get " a balloon on legs"



that's friends for you! nothing but the truth


----------



## MeganH

LOL


----------



## AnnaC

Well I thought "WOW look at that trot" as she zoomed across that snow!!!





And I thought there was going to be a big crash at the bottom of the field in the second one! LOL!!

Thank you Renee I really appreciated being able to watch them having such fun - how do you keep the camera so still? I always get a fit of the giggles when my lot do a calgary like stampede!

Oh and Cassie I dont want you to concern yourself but I had a big mare go 363 days once from a single covering, plus I'm sure someone here on LB said once that they had/had heard of a mare who went 370 days from her only covering - so Penny has a while to go yet!!


----------



## AnnaC

ps. Penny's cam says 'stream not found' again. Is it me or is their a hitch?


----------



## MeganH

I haven't been able to pull up Penny's cam either


----------



## a mini dream come true

Great video. Thanks for sharing. They are having so much fun and I glad there were no crashes


----------



## cassie

I turned the camera off early this morning lol. sorry ladies.

Thank you Anna, I did need to hear that



I was sure I felt a little kick this morning as Penny was stretching out trying to sneak Smartie's feed LOL and I noticed that her tummy underneath when I took some photos of her non udder LOL that she seemed to be carrying lower... lol but I have no clue! I was thinking also that if she bagged up 1 week before... technically we still have time for that aswell... right? lol I am feeling a bit better about it all again.... I suppose whatever will be will be LOL (if my dad saw that he would start singing that song LOL






)

they are all starting to get fluffy now... Finn is now as fluffy as he was before I clipped him



lol funny man! of course he is a WHOLE lot darker! almost black with little tinges of brown





Suzie is fluffy as already! lol and really dark! I'm hoping to give her a good bath on Thursday and then I will take some pics to show you all



even Penny and Smartie are starting to fluff up! Smartie doesn't usually start his winter coat until late autumn early winter! not late summer early autumn! but given the summer we have had its no wonder... the nights are already getting colder and Smartie even had a winter rug on him last night!

Renee Odette has a gorgeous trot and a massive tummy! lol I want to snuggle her!



she is SOOO cute! Renee please give her a big big hug from me! I can't wait to be able to watch her on camera! I am so excited!!

who is the white mini there? thats not Dipinto is it? they sure seemed to be having a great time anyway!!!


----------



## cassie

also I was chatting with the marestare people... and they agree that she hasn't been lying down as much at the night time... certainly not as much as before... we are wondering if maybe she is getting closer (well we know she is) and isn't lying down as much due to that... Suzie started doing that towards the end too... may be just wishful thinking but... lol


----------



## MeganH

Penny likes to keep you guessing. Silly mare. She hasn't been laying down as much.. I agree


----------



## Liz k

I agree Penny wants us all to wonder.....but no to fear she can only fool uo soooo long, will still be watching


----------



## cassie

haha thanks for the support Liz, Penny just likes the extra attention she is getting LOL


----------



## cassie

Penny in and on camera for the night... she has been acting quite strange today... and didn't want to come into the stables tonight... she was really relaxed behind, but nothing much happening udder wise... I was having a feel though n was trying to get the gunk from in between and squeezed her udder a bit and warm liquid fell onto my hand!! it was milk! I was so surprised I went running around tryng to find my milk testing kit LOL can you imagine me running around everywhere trying to stop this little bit of milk from falling off my hand while trying to remember where I had put the stupid testers hehe I tested and its 7.2 which isn't ready... can stay like that for weeks.... apparantly. But I was so schocked!! I have played with her udder like that before... and nothing has come out! it was a milky clear colour... lol hoping this maybe could be the start of something? fingers crossed! (don't worry though I won't be pulling on her non udder for milk.... I wasn't even trying to milk her... her tummy seemed very active tonight... nothing to say OMG there is a baby in there! but alot of movement... compared to normal... lol ahhhh hehe

my youngest brother was wondering what I was doing I came running into the house with my hand out, he thought I had hurt myself



silly me


----------



## Eagle

Does she have a large edema in front of her bag Cassie?


----------



## cassie

Vickie asked for Pictures of Finn, so because I love showing off my little man so much, I obliged hehe I have done a timeline... from 1 day old till now... of course not every day in between LOL

1 day old first adventure outside...




3 weeks old...




a bit over 1 month old




a bit over two months old... jsut after his colic scare and time in the vets (reason for shaved tummy)




3 months old, after his first clip job


----------



## cassie

continued...

4 months old




anda few days ago and today... 5 months old







his partial blue eye (still not a good pic, he moves too much LOL)




and some lovin! <3




To answer your question Renee



yes she does have an edema in front, I haven't felt how big it was tonight. but there is definitley one there


----------



## Eagle

that is good, last year I could get milk from Odette and it tested 7.2 but she was empty, this year she has a large edema in front of her bag which she didn't have last year.

Great pics, he is just soooo cute!


----------



## cassie

last year did Odette have any edema at all in front of her bag? Penny has an edema but I wouldn't call it huge... :S lol

Thank you, he is SO dark now LOL


----------



## Eagle

no edema last year but she did have a small udder.Now I think that is due to her age but it did get me excited last year


----------



## JAX

Yay for milk!!


----------



## cassie

how old is Odette can I ask Renee? and how many foals has she had??

Thanks Jackie, it sure got me excited LOL


----------



## Eagle

Odette is 12, this will be her 3rd foal for me but I have no history on her.



Hubby found her whilst out driving one day in a small field with big horses, he fell in love with her and knocked on the door, he asked the guy how much he wanted and brought her home.


----------



## vickie gee

Love the pix...made me grin just picturing Elvis going through the toddler stage. Have concluded my boy is blue eyed for sure. Finn is just darling. I can see where you would want him to have a playmate...and uh-hum...reading your post I can see Penny is still keeping us guessing. Tricky girl that one.


----------



## AnnaC

Oh Cassie, those pictures of Finn bring back memories. He was just so cute and now he's a gorgeous handsome young man - not that he wasn't gorgeous before, but you know what I mean!

It is interesting how Penny has changed her 'habits' over the last couple of weeks and the sight of milk is very exciting. But does it mean............? Only Penny knows the answer to that one but I'm keeping my fingers tightly crossed!


----------



## MeganH

YAY for milk! I do hope she keeps progressing and shows us a baby in the next weeks!

LOVE the photos of Finn. He is such a sweet boy.. he looks like a character. Just love him.


----------



## MeganH

Penny has settled down a bit. 3:35am cam time. She still is not down but she isn't pacing all around non-stop like she was. She has stood and seems to be looking out the door.


----------



## Eagle

3.56 am where is she????



I can just see an ear


----------



## AnnaC

*4.08am and she's having a reasonably quiet moment! Does she have enough hay to see her through the night Cassie - she rarely seems to be 'grazing' from 3.0 ish onwards. Or maybe you could give her a smaller amount at teatime and give her a load extra late night?*


----------



## MeganH

4:39 am cam time and Penny is down sternal


----------



## Eagle

I was just going to post the same Megan. She looks so cute when she finally relaxes.


----------



## Eagle

Hhmmmmm she has been up and down 3 times in the last 10 minutes


----------



## Eagle

She was up for about 20 mins and now she is down again


----------



## MeganH

I didn't see her up and down and up and down a while ago- I was out cleaning Laney's stalls.. but she is now down.. ears are changing all directions lol


----------



## JAX

6:09 cam time she is up standing at the moment.


----------



## Liz k

6:48 cam time Penny is waiting for her food.......


----------



## cassie

brrr it is freezing out here this morning!!! well not freezing compared to all your temps at the moment LOL but late summer early autumn temps brrrr lol they are all getting more and more fluffy...

no change with Penny, I didn't try to get any milk, I don't think I'll try again until she bags up fully.

but I am SURE I felt movement, I first saw a little kick at her tummy, then I felt and felt two more so I put my hands on her and felt a rolling sort of movement in her tummy... Penny was very uncomfortable. Come on Penny!! Please have a little baby in there!! I can't think of anything else it could have been, there was definitely little pushes to her tummy...

Thanks for your comments on Finn



he is really maturing now!! even getting darker around the eyes and muzzle! going to get some licorice for him today and see what he thinks of it hehe should be fun!! I definitley think he is more mini pony rather then mini horse... with his chunky little bum n tummy LOL but he is such a snuggle bum and loves some lovin





anyway gotta take Jonny to school

I'm thinking I might put some extra straw down for her tonight... especially if its going to be cold again... maybe she was uncomfortable and a little cold to be lying down last night hmmm, but she is definitley not lying down as much as before LOL she just loves to keep us on our toes!! lol


----------



## AnnaC

Kicks and rolls, hummmmmmm it sounds exciting!!!


----------



## MeganH

cassie said:


> but I am SURE I felt movement, I first saw a little kick at her tummy, then I felt and felt two more so I put my hands on her and felt a rolling sort of movement in her tummy...


----------



## cassie

lol not a 100% as with everything with this mare... but I did feel movement... unless it was just her digestive system



lol





here's hoping she will keep progressing now... fingers crossed! Come on Penny!


----------



## bannerminis

I have everything crossed that she is in foal. A friend of mine suspected her mare was in foal and had her scanned twice but each time the vet couldnt find anything. He took his time but said she was empty. Apart for a belly she didnt show any other signs and sadly they got up one morning to find a dead foal in the stable. She was devastated and blames herself but the mare gave NO signs and vet checked her over too so what can you do.

One way or another you are doing the right thing by keeping a close eye whatever the result, so good on you and it looks like it has been good to build an even better bond between you and Penny


----------



## cassie

Thank you Karina, oh your poor friend!! I would feel the exact same way... yeah I am so glad she is up on camera n I have all you lovely people helping me out with this.

yes it sure has tightened my bond with Penny, she will never be like Suz who I can do anything to but she has really settled down to be a lovely mare.

She was really distancing herself from Suzie and Finn this morning... hmmm.


----------



## vickie gee

Hi Cassie. I started reading through Suzie's thread to bring myself up to speed after seeing pix of the little Finn. OMgosh. I don't where I was when all this was going on...not foaling season here back in Oct. Yours set a world record for LB pages( on Oct 9 alone.) I do plan on reading in it's entirety when I have time. I did not even log so I could see pix; that would be like reading the last page in a book before reading book. I did watch the birthing video. You did good. I finally figured out that I was looking at a cell phone and not a flashlight. The rest of the world is tuned into cell phones, but if I had a video you would be looking at flashlight. I do have video of Elvis as soon he was "here" drying off and trying to stand. Some day I will post video when life slows down. I doubt if I ever get a video of Choctaw foaling unless I go undercover disguised as a fence post or wheel barrow or something non-human. Anyway your thread (what I read of it) amused me and that is what I needed. Three years ago today March 6 my mom passed away with me holding her arm. It is very difficult for me but my mom always had a smile on her face and so it is very important to me to try to follow in her footsteps. Her name was Jimmie Fay and I miss her so much. She and my dad were together for almost 60 years. I know if she had lived to see these new foals she would be marveling at how comical they are.


----------



## lucky lodge

i never felt any foal movement with saffire and dusty so dont worry about that if you can see all the changes in penny.well i would say she prego,s ...got any new photos...would love to see some update photos


----------



## cassie

naw Vickie I am so glad you were able to take comfort from Suzie's thread lol yes it did take a while and yes we had a lot of laughs LOL we had a good time waiting for Finn to be born,

I'm so sorry to hear of your mother, she must have been a very special lady! take care of yourself and I hope you are able to have a lovely day... even with everything going on... give your little man Elvis a big cuddle and kiss



foals always make me feel better





haha the flashlight thing is funny , I was getting so many msgs and calls my backside was vibrating every 5 seconds LOL thank you for your kind words about Finn's birth It was my first time, and I was quite nervous, but Suzie did a brilliant job lol


----------



## MeganH

I am so sorry to hear about your mother, Vickie. Cassie is right- Elvis will make you feel better.

And I second Jenny... pictures please, Cassie!!!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Penny is really keeping us on our toes



. Yeah for the kicks. One of these days we'll get to meet this little one



. I'm still trying to get used to the new way of doing things one here.






Awww! I may have figured another part out



.Has the flooking gone down anymore?


----------



## cassie

haha I'll try take some... she really hasn't changed though which is why I haven't posted any...

Russell just went home for a bit and said that Penny was lying down and rolling... not normal for her... then Finn decided to join her lol they then got up and were fine but very interesting.... might set up the outdoor camera I'm thinking... hmmm


----------



## cassie

yeah flooding has gone down, further south west of us is copping it big time! the whole north side of Wagga is under water! poor people! over 200 houses under water and if the levy doesn't hold then the whole town could go under...



poor people! please be praying for them as its hard times for those people right now!


----------



## MeganH

I would set the cam up for sure Cassie! I have never seen her roll.

That is awful about the flooding


----------



## a mini dream come true

Oh goodness, how terrible for them. They will be in my prayers.



praying the levy holds so more homes are not lost

.



just when we think we may have her figured out she throws another loop



:rofl


----------



## cassie

haha yep!!

we are meant to be getting another big rain storm come through... depending on how big it is and where the rain falls, we still could get a flood here... really hoping that it doesn't go down to Wagga though

here are some pics... its crazy!

the levy is holding so we are hoping they won't get anymore rain down there!










two of our trucks just got bogged



so I had to go round and get the tractor ready for them to take up to get the truck out!



we realyl need to get it out before the rain or it won't be going anywhere!! lol so I might be in and out a bit for a while!


----------



## izmepeggy

Oh my gosh Cassie, You be careful. We are praying for YOU and the PEOPLE.


----------



## cassie

thanks Peggy, we r ok, the people down in Wagga though... scary stuff!!

truck is still bogged



lol they have moved 600mm since 9:30am this morning!!



LOL good thing Dad isn't here.... he would be livid!!



it would be get away quick!



lol my Dad isn't good when he is angry



hee hee

I have my ultrasound at 4pm... won't know the results straight away... but have to go back to the docs to find out... I am trying to drink lots of water cos I have to... lol water gets a little plain after you drink lots LOL



lol


----------



## cassie

ok Penny is in, no change that I can see... she was doing some belly kicking and tail swishing and there are no flies around tonight... with the rain storm that I think is coming... she could be a little stressed tonight with the storm, but I'm hoping not, she has nice fresh straw a whole heap of hay and more feed hoping she will settle down... I have to go to soccer at 7:15 and will be gone an hour but am only 15min away should you need me at all... thanks for keeping an eye on her.

its very cold again here, so she has a nice fresh extra straw bedding... hoping she will be ok.


----------



## AnnaC

Goodness Cassie, those floods look terrible - those poor people, so very sad and pretty frightening for them!

How did the scan go - when do you get the results? Hows your tummy feeling these days?

Will keep checking on Penny when I can throughout the day - hopefully the storm wont bother her too much - it's peeing down with rain here at the moment too, gotta go out and do the boys but guess they will choose to stay in the warm this morning (I always know coz instead of waiting by their doors to go out, they go stand in their hay corners ready for a new supply as soon as they hear the rain drumming on the roof. LOL!!)


----------



## cassie

haha I wish my girls would do that lol

the scan was horrible LOL to say the least



have to book another appointment to see the doc to get my results... more money to pay... great lol

its raining here at the moment, but we haven't had any wind which is a blessing... we don't need any wind or we will have alot of trees down, the ground is so soft it wouldn't take much it looks like Penny has already finished her hay so I will go and give her some more.... she always hoes into it silly girl!

we won soccer 6-4 tonight



hopefully last game of the season, and last for a while... I won't play next season as I have to much studying to do... that I am not doing...



hehe will do a quick check on penny now,

see you soon


----------



## cassie

My Dad just rang having a nice chat will be out in a little while.


----------



## Eagle

I am glad the scan is over Cassie and




for good results. I am sorry for those poor people that are flooded, I do hope the weather changes for you all soon.


----------



## bannerminis

All that flooding is just crazy. I hope you will all stay safe. I feel so sorry for people that have lost their homes to it.

Keep safe and glad you had your scan and hopefully your results will be ok. Pity you couldnt "borrow" the scanner and use it on Penny LOL


----------



## cassie

bannerminis said:


> All that flooding is just crazy. I hope you will all stay safe. I feel so sorry for people that have lost their homes to it.
> 
> Keep safe and glad you had your scan and hopefully your results will be ok. Pity you couldnt "borrow" the scanner and use it on Penny LOL


hehe hmmm I wonder if they'll miss it... worth considering lol hee hee aren't we evil!!! ok, mum n dad off the phone now so I'm going to give Penny a little more hay to keep her happy poor thing is pacing a little bit.,


----------



## Eagle

Cassie how far away is the nearest mini stallion to your house?


----------



## cassie

There is one just across the road... Why?


----------



## Eagle

well I found out that Odette wasn't preggo last year when Eagle walked past and she started winking


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Any updates?


----------



## MeganH

3:33 am cam time. Penny is down sternal resting.

3:50 am cam time. She is up grazing

4:30 am cam time. down sternal


----------



## Eagle

she seems to like going up and down at this time of night,





4.45 am and she is up again

4.50am and she is down again

4.58 am and she is up again





5.03 am and she is down again, what is she up to? is anyone else watching??

5.07 am and she is up AGAIN

5. 12 am and she is down

5.20am and up


----------



## MeganH

down at 5:11

She really is up and down a lot


----------



## cassie

Wow she really was up n down alot!!! I wonder if she can't get comfortable poor girl.

Thanks heaps girls for watching... Every time I woke up she was up standing quietly so thank you for noticing the times she lay down... I suppose I better go out n feed them it Is so wet tho

It has been bucketing down all last night n Is still bucketing down this mOrning, I'm going to keep the minis in the stable paddock so they can come n go n stay out of the rain hopefully


----------



## Eagle

Cassie I don't think she looks uncomfy it seems to me that she is just nervous cos she is alone, as soon as she gets up she goes to the door to look out before going down again and when she is down her ears are moving the whole time listening to what's going on. Is there anyone in the paddock in front of her stable at night?


----------



## AnnaC

I always seem to miss out on the ups and downs when I get time to check - I just get the bouts of continual marching!! Are the others in the stable paddock at night Cassie, if not I was wondering if it would help if they were. Penny may feel more settled if she knew her friends were near. If they are in that stable paddock, then we must think of a way to help Penny relax more - she seemed to be settling so well at the beginning after her first few restless days. It is possible that a mare will delay foaling if she is strssed or not happy about something - not sure how long before actually foaling they can do this, it may only be during the last couple of days/hours, but it something I was wondering about with regard to Penny's 'nervous/concerned attitude during the nights??

Anyone else got any thoughts or ideas that might help Penny?


----------



## cassie

Suzie n Finn are in the stable paddock n last night stayed up there the whole time... They were dry when I went out... The rain was very heavy at times last night n she is quite a skittish mare... I could put insallation in the roof but that would be massive dad job

She Is very relaxed n soft around the tail head this morning... N a little pinker inside.

To give you an example of how much it rained last night smarties feed bucket was full n I checked the rain gauge we had 45mm that's almost 2" in one night!! Crazy stuff! It looks like it's settled in for the day aswell..


----------



## AnnaC

OK, so it's not lack of company! I know the rain is bad just now Cassie, but she did go through a bad rainstorm not long after you started shutting her in and, if I remember correctly, we were all amazed by the fact that she seemed quite unconcerned? Is there anything else - dont know if the cam makes a noise, I'm sure it doesnt but just sending out thoughts like something we cant hear but she can!


----------



## cassie

no nothing else I can think of, I dont know if maybe the change of weather is getting her a little scared? I really have no clue... unless she is fretting because she can't see Smartie all the well...



maybe I might put Suzie and Finn into the cattle yard... (if it isn't pouring with rain ) and put Smartie in the stable paddock and see if she is better with that...? what do you think?


----------



## Eagle

yes I would try that as she is very fond of him, try putting hay outside her door to encourage him to stay by Penny. If not we are going to have to find a way to let her out cos it is heart breaking to see her so unhappy.


----------



## AnnaC

Good thought Cassie - try Smartie close by for a change, it may be him that she is missing. If you get him there at teatime as soon as you shut her in, we have all evening to watch to see if it helps and if not or she seems worse, then you still have time before bed to swop everyone back again.

Grrrrrr I really hate the new way the emotions work - most of the time they pop up as I click to post but then disappear before I can start posting!! Wish we could have them back the way they were!! Also why do some posts print up in minute writing, others come up in 'dark ink' while most are normal??


----------



## cassie

I will try tomorrow night she is really quite nice n settled tonight so hoping this is the start of a better attitude n settling down at night  fingers crossed!!


----------



## cassie

She is so settled she is down sternal already  big improvement to last night!! Good girl penny!!!!


----------



## cassie

well she is nice and settled tonight, even had some hay left over so I just topped it up and gave her a little grain and now I am headed to bed...

night all, I have barn alarm up in case any of you need me at all...


----------



## AnnaC

*10.45pm and looking nice and settled, bless her!*


----------



## bannerminis

3.28 and she is down resting.

I thought I would share here a couple of pics of Buck who is now 9 months old. I did a head and neck clip today and I have a couple of head shots. They are not great as my mother was holding him and really it was like the blind leading the blind




Buck didnt know what had happened to him and was wonder where the draft was coming from and my mother just stood there and I was trying to coach her but Buck was just wandering around doing his own thing :arg!

There wasnt a soul around that I knew could stand him up for me but what can you do. Will try again over the next couple of days. But he is REALLY filthy so maybe I shouldnt have too many full body shots LOL
















3.33 and Penny is up in the corner hiding


----------



## AnnaC

Oh he looks very smart Karina - quite apart from being a very handsome little lad!! I love his colour too!

Penny seems a lot more settled - perhaps it was those heavy rain storms after all??


----------



## Eagle

Filthy?



you haven't seen mine! He looks fab and I personally prefer the more natural look than the "pose" look



I too love his colour


----------



## bannerminis

You havent seen his legs Renee they are BROWN





Well I need to get a couple of full body shots so he does need to be stood square for those as I have him up for sale. He is on the Mini Horse Sales March Auction which is why I needed to update some photos.

Here is the website if anyone wanted a look

http://www.minihorsesales.co.uk/


----------



## MeganH

Cassie, Penny had a really good night tonight.



She was much more settled then last night. Sorry I didn't update much but I did have all the cams up watching!


----------



## cassie

Thats ok Megan thanks for watching... we are on flood warning again today, bridges meant to be closing sometime today.

Penny is acting funny this morning, she is really relaxed and soft behind n a little pinker then normal... her edema is a little bigger, though nothing much besides a little extra fullness in the teats happening.

She was licking the ground and the wood everything she could this morning as well... similar to what Suzie did the last few weeks before Having Finn, I put Penny's mineral block out there but she didn't want it and went back to licking the ground... hmmm. I'm going to set up the outdoor camera so I can keep an eye on her... she is walking really slowly today too. just doesn't seem herself to me.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Love the cam being outside. I will be watching this evening.


----------



## cassie

Thanks,

one of the marestarers said she was lying down before don't know how long for... but its very interesting... when I go home for lunch I might change the angle of the camera.... they seem to be hiding from the sun... she is still very relaxed and swollen behind, I would take some pics but Jonny took my camera to school.

Bridge at 11:15am this morning


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

I had the link bookmarked and I've lost all my links!!!!!


----------



## cassie

I went across to do the banking and turned around and came straight back across... didn't want to risk getting stuck over there lol













bridge will be closing soon... almost as high as it peaked last week... and its still low tide lol fun and games thats for sure

http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=kingstonpark

here it is again for you Parmela in case you can't find it...


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Thanks for the link again.

And those pictures are scary!!!


----------



## cassie

haha they are a bit! it has been over 10 years since the bridge has even been considered going under and now twice in a week it will be closed LOL

will keep you all updated anyway


----------



## a mini dream come true

Wow! I haven't seen that in a while. Glad you didn't get stuck on the wrong side. Take care of you. When is MOM and DAD due back? Glad you got the cam up outside. I love watching Finn and Penny and of course Suzie out in their paddock. Looks like a beautiful day there.


----------



## MeganH

YAY! Outside cam! I saw Penny for about 15 seconds and then she went off to hide. Looks like Smartie is trying to get her to come over and talk to him.

That is super scary about the bridge!


----------



## cassie

when I go home to lunch I might try movies the camera so they can't hide as much... so it will be down for a little while.

bridge isn't closed yet but apparantly water is very close... High tide is at 5pm so we will know more then

Andrew is home so that the main thing... haha Finn loves Penny and follows her everywhere funny little man! they are both having a drink at the moment.

One thing I have noticed is that Penny seems to be drinking ALOT, what do you think that could mean?


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

I'm not sure about the drinking a lot. Does she have access to a mineral or salt lick? If so, maybe she's needing something so she's licking more and thus drinking more? Just a wild guess.


----------



## cassie

yeah she has a mineral lick that she can access at all times... I put it right in front of her earlier today when she was licking the ground but she didn't want it...



very strange.

Mum n Dad come home in 11 days!! YAY Maybe Penny is waiting for them to come back home... 

Finn ishaving a little run around at the moment LOL funny little man!

going out to check on her now...


----------



## cassie

I know there are alot more exciting things happening on here then my girl, but I just thought I would let you all know that I am going to youth group.. its only 5 minutes away so if you see anything at all that concerns you please call me, I will keep my phone on me at all times.

I took some pictures, Penny's udder feels fuller tonight but I don't know if you can see the difference. anyway see ya all later


----------



## Eagle

have fun Cassie


----------



## Wings

Hey all, been offline because my computer decided to blow up! Been skim reading to catch up on everyone's threads!

Hope you're ok up there Cassie.


----------



## Eagle

Hi Bree, how are you and your chips doing?

8.45pm and Penny keeps pacing


----------



## Wings

Hey




We're all good!

Lyric is having a case of the growth fuglies right before States which sucks. Her brother is doing the same so I'm guessing it will be a Pallidon trait, early growth spurts!

Palli himself is all set for his last show which is a little sad, he has been awesome for me and certainly done his time in the ring so I hope he goes out with another State title, it would be the icing on the cake!


----------



## Connie P

I need the link to your cam again Cassie so I can peek in on Penny.  I cannot look through these 77 pages LOL She is a really pretty mare. When do you think she is due? Forgive me if I am asking a question that has already been answered but it would take me all morning to read this entire thread LOL


----------



## Eagle

Connie this is Penny's link

http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=kingstonpark


----------



## cassie

Thanks for posting the link Renee,

thats fine Connie



we aren't sure Penny's dates... but we know that she can't have been with the stallion any later then the 25th March 2011.

which was when I bought both mares.

she would be at the latest 349 days today... not much udder to speak of though I thought it felt a little fuller tonight. I will compare to the photos previously and then decide if there is change enough to be worth putting them up on here LOL.

I have practically no history on this mare, beside that she has had two foals one when she had EI (I don't know if you guys have had EI in your countries?) had a tiny black colt and didn't have much of an udder and the owner had to milk her as she rejected him, second was over 4 years ago a palmino stallion with a blaze



she apparently bagged up 2 weeks before, needed help with breaking the sac but otherwise was a good mum.

She isn't massive but has a definite belly to her and I am sure I have felt movement from her tummy.

Renee I will go out n give her some more hay and a little chaff to keep her content hopefully for the night.although she does seem to have a little left, I will just top it up so she is happy. Hoping for another night like last night.

river has peaked and is hopefully on the decrease now fingers crossed!


----------



## cassie

I was just wondering if anyone had checked on penny at all tonight? Wondering if she has lay down at all... But that's ok I know it's the weekend n not many can watch


----------



## Eagle

yes Cassie, she went down very early tonight and has been relaxed. I haven't been here all the time cos I have been to collect the kids and feed but when I have been watching she has been quiet.


----------



## AnnaC

I managed to see her for a short while when I woke up early this morning Cassie - she was quiet - but I couldn't post to let you know coz my laptop/internet was playing silly bug*ers!! Spent 3 hours this morning, thumping it, pulling plugs all over the house, restart after restart etc etc and in the end I gave up!! If I could actually get the internet to come up, the I could log in to the main page of LB, but if I tried to get further than that - INTERNET EXPLORER NOT WORKING. So many times I managed to get a main page come up (tried all sorts of main pages) but everytime I tried to progress - NOT WORKING!!! It was enough to drive one to drink!!

Anyway here I am - just logged on and all is working OK????? Techno stuff is so annoying!! Perhaps it was that solar flare thingy??

How's everything with you - flood going down?? What news of your parents? Did you every get that truck out of the bog?? Any slight increase in Penny's bag now she seems a little more settled??

Sorry - lots of questions. LOL!!


----------



## AnnaC

Oooop's it has just done it again!! Posted the above then went to return to the forum to check on everyone else and - INTERNET EXPLORER NOT WORKING!! Managed to get back on via the LB main page again.

So If I'm not around much, you will know I'm ok - just fighting my laptop!! LOL!!


----------



## cassie

lol Morning Anna, wow what an eventful day for you lol hope you go to bed early tonight and get a good night sleep.

Flood warning gone down again... lol didn't make it over the bridge AGAIN! but was much higher then last week LOL strange, meant to be a hot weekend so that will soak everything up hopefully



althought I did want to see it just go over the bridge lol oh well maybe next time.

Mum n Dad are doing GREAT!!! they are in Austria now



arrived in snow and were very excited!! i don't know if Dad was going skiiing yesterday or if he will go today, but mum was going crazy with her NEW camera LOL

(her old one died in germany, they said they couldn't fix it so what does she do? goes and gets herself the best one on the market in Germany LOL yeah Go mum! lol)

Dad's back/ neck are going really really well which is such a blessing. 10 days till they come back!!!! I'm sure Penny is waiting for them to come back before foaling LOL she is 350 days today.

oh haha the truck!!!!!!! well Alan got stuck at 9:30am that morning, we finally got my Uncle's massive 4WD tractor up there and it was a slow process to get it out. They eventually got it out at 4:30pm that afternoon!! crazy! we are never going back there again LOL said the driver. poor Alan.

Penny hasn't done any filling overnight, in fact I think it has gone down... hmmm lol mares! but I am going to see how the last night ones I took compared to previous. I could feel it was fuller don't know if you can see it though lol gosh I just wish she would hurry up!!!!

There was an accident just outside our property this morning.... I think a guy hit a tree! he is ok but the front of his ute is pretty banged up... it was very foggy here this morning I guess he just didn't see it... :s

anyway I have to go to the feed store and get some more straw and stuff, going to clean out Penny's stall today. with all the rain and everything its a mess!

I will probably turn the camera off while I do this.... just so you all know.

or I might put the mini's in the backyard paddock and see if I can put the camera on that paddock. That might work.

see how we go anyway.

Morning/ night everyone have a great Saturday!


----------



## cassie

Penny is just SO miserable!!!!!

she was really miserable yesterday but today she is grumpy and stroppy and has that leave me alone I feel fat look about her. she has been standing by herself all day and even Finn hasn't been bugging her...

she went for a roll this morning and after had a very V look to her tummy... well I think so anyway.

here are some piccies...

last night at dinner time...




then this morning after she rolled.




udder wise... nothing much, you can kinda see a little change, but nothing major.

from 4 days ago




last night




lol Penny you crazy Chic! please hurry up!!


----------



## cassie

forgot to add, she has been licking the ground and drinking heaps again this morning



I give up lol


----------



## a mini dream come true

These mares will drive us crazy. That's for sure. I was watching Finn and Penny earlier. I have them up now. Saw you playing with Finn. He is so adorable. Penny had her back to you and yeas it was like play all you want just leave me alone.

Delilah has been acting strange this afternoon too. Who knows. Belly does look different tho. I posted pics.

Good for Mom with the new camera. Glad your Dad is doing good.


----------



## MeganH

Penny likes to drive you crazy! Does she have edema in front of her udder? It looks like its swollen a bit. She needs to go ahead and fill that bag.


----------



## cassie

yeah she has an edema. nothing compared to Renee's Odette. But there is a swelling there, you can see it in the photo from last night... of her tummy hoping she will start bagging up soon.

Please let me know what you think of her tummy shape and her attitude.

Even now she is standing by herself in the semi shade heavy breathing (it is a warm day...) looking miserable.

while it is such nice weather I would love for her to foal but I really would like her to bag up before she does ...


----------



## cassie

can you guys see the change in her tummy? or am I just seeing things?? lol


----------



## cassie

today Penny has been acting VERY strange, all day not herself at all... and this afternoon she has had mushy poops!! which is not normal for her AT ALL!!

so I thought I would just see if I could get any milk and test it... I squeezed her teat just lightly and milk came SQUIRTING out!!! I tested it and it was testing between 6.4 and 6.8!!!!! I was like WHAT THE!!!!!

Green, 6.8– Foaling not likely (unless there is a sudden drop to a lower pH). Test mare twice a

day but also monitor her for other pre-foaling physical and behavioral changes.

Yellow-greenish, 6.4-FOAL-TIME for most mares. WATCH MARE CLOSELY!

this is a MAJOR drop from the 7.2 only a week ago!!

help me please what do you think??

The fact that I can get milk is good right? maybe she will bag up after? do you think thats likely?

should I get the vet on call just in case??

gosh I am so glad I spent the time cleaning out and putting new straw down today!!

please girls what do you think?? I am so confused!


----------



## Eagle

I have no idea Cassie, I think I personally would call the vet and get her scanned. If she isn't preggo you have wasted some money but if she IS you can start to get organised just in case she doesn't get any milk for some strange reason. Has she had any fescue? I doubt it very much cos of Suzie but just asking ? Her tummy does look a little different but I must admit I am not that convinced any more, I guess time will tell


----------



## cassie

ok thanks Renee,

why would she get the drop in levels then? it was a definite drop from the other time...

now I really just don't know.

I suppose I will just watch her and go from there.

I am sure we don't have any fescue here, wouldn't that stop all milk from coming through?

I'm going to put the question on the main forum and see what they think.


----------



## Eagle

I am sure you have no fescue Cassie, I am just talking aloud and trying to understand what is going on with Penny, Sorry.

Her milk is progressing but she doesn't have an udder!!! it just doesn't make sense.


----------



## cassie

lol I know thats what stresses me... I have asked on the main forum if they have had much experience with mares not having a bag before foaling... I really hope I don't have to get vet out! its a weekend and they charge $300 just to come out here on the weekend!! let alone anything else they need to do





I hope I didn't sound harsh Renee, thank you for helping me... I guess I'm just so over all of this and want to know either way!

I wish she would just tell me if she is preggers or not...





Thank you everyone


----------



## AnnaC

Goodness Cassie, how very strange!! That second picture of her teats shows that they have separatd even if there is little filling. But mushy poos and grumpy behaviour plus that milk test on any mare WITH a bag, would mean a foal soon!!

If she is in foal then she cant go much longer without producing it, so hang in there for now. Never had a mare with a false pregnancy so no idea how far they go with the foaling 'proceedure'. But it is just possible that Penny could foal with no bag and then fill up during/soon after foaling, so keep a very close eye on her and dont forget, if she shows signs of foaling, get right in there with her FROM THE START! Dont wait to see how she is doing - sit quietly in the corner until she is down and starting to push then go and check that she has two little feet coming and feel carefully up inside for a little nose, then you will know you/she is good to go. No use waiting for two legs to appear only to find there is no nose!!

Really hoping there IS a little baby on the way - for you and for Penny - fingers are crossed!!


----------



## cassie

Thank you Anna,

I will keep a good eye on her just in case...

will let you all know if anyone answers my question on the main page... I know you can all check but might make it easier...

lol I guess I'm just tired. I'm going to get a shower maybe that will make me feel better LOL

Thank you both for supporting me so much through all this


----------



## Eagle

Never feel like you have to apologise Cassie, we are in this all together remember



I totally understand your frustration and fear. We will watch her closely tonight and tomorrow night and see if she has an udder progress.


----------



## cassie

If you were here right now Renee I would HUG you!!! Thank you!

maybe Monday I will get the vet out.


----------



## JAX

Goodnight ladies its 3:15 AM here and im falling asleep


----------



## Eagle

see lots of poo in there already, Don't let Anna see


----------



## Eagle

11.45pm and she hasn't settled down yet


----------



## MeganH

Wow, Penny. What in the world? She does not look like a mare ready to foal but she is showing so many signs?

If it were me, if there was no baby by Monday I would have to have a vet come out. I don't know how much a scan costs in your area Cassie- but Penny is just so strange!

12:58 cam time and she is standing looking out the door


----------



## Eagle

Yeah she has settled down now and is standing quietly


----------



## AnnaC

4.10am and she is still reasonably quiet - tired maybe after all that activity during the evening? I watched her several times in the evening and she seemed so worried about what was or was not outside - do the other two keep wandering away Cassie or can they be seen by her all the time? It was then that she just kept doing loads of small piles of droppings mainly because she was so agitated poor girl.

Anyway she seems to have settled down. Wish we could think of some way to get her to relax for a whole night - maybe then she would put some of her energies into making some milk (or not which would give us a clue as to whether she is in foal!)

I you do manage to gt a little milk from her today Cassie I will be very interested to know what it reads on the chart!


----------



## vickie gee

cassie said:


> ok thanks Renee,
> 
> why would she get the drop in levels then? it was a definite drop from the other time...
> 
> now I really just don't know.
> 
> I suppose I will just watch her and go from there.
> 
> I am sure we don't have any fescue here, wouldn't that stop all milk from coming through?
> 
> I'm going to put the question on the main forum and see what they think.


Cassie, I sent you a pm.


----------



## Eagle

Cassie you could always drop an email to Foal-time and ask them what they think about her levels dropping, they are really nice people as I am sure you know.

4.45am and she is down sternal


----------



## cassie

Oh good idea thanks Renee will do she has just gone down sternal again n looks like she kinda wants to go flat but maybe not lol she really looks like she has big ears when she puts them to the side/ back like that lol poor penny

Going back to sleep for a few more hours... Yes Anna I am going to try to test her milk so very odd she looks comfy now... Back to sleep


----------



## bannerminis

Ok so she was laid down and then got up stretched a hind leg and straight back down on the other side. A bit of yawning thrown in too. 5.36


----------



## Eagle

5.53 am and she is still down and resting but not sleeping


----------



## AnnaC

She certainly laid down a lot during the last few hours - really strange unless of course she had tired herself out! But I also think it strange that it is now nearly 7.45am and she is hooverng quietly - where's the 'breakfast should be here' excitement??

Penny you are driving us nuts! LOL!!


----------



## AnnaC

You are late with breakfast Cassie - naughty girl!!


----------



## bannerminis

Yes and late with the milk test and filling us in on the latest with our little Penny


----------



## AnnaC

Ah Ha!! Breakfast arrives!!!


----------



## AnnaC

The two greedies have swooped in to finish up the crumbs. LOL!!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Yeah! now we get to go outside. Looks like a pretty day. What's the test show?


----------



## Eagle

Hurry up Cassie!


----------



## cassie

yeah sorry major sleep in today lol woops.

nothing to report




the milk test is back up at 7.2 again!!!! I know I saw a 6.4 yesterday I have the test strip to prove it...





I SO give up with this mare!! I'm just so over it all lol

I thought I could feel a few little kicks when she was trying to eat Smarties breakfast but nothing definite grrrrr I am so annoyed LOL

sorry girls. I really just don't know what is going on. maybe she isn't pregnant after all


----------



## cassie

I posted the recent pics to the main forum and about the milk...





I guess I'll just wait and see.


----------



## Eagle

I am not one to coat things in sugar so I must admit Cassie that I am starting to have my doubts. Her tummy hasn't changed at all in the last month which is what makes me think she isn't. I hope and pray for you that I am very wrong cos I know how much you want a friend for Finn.

Please let me be wrong


----------



## cassie

I've figured that you both have had your doubts... I certainly have had mine!

But I am not going to think about it today. I just had a real good halter lesson with Finn a bit hard with his mumma wanting the food aswell but he focused really hard n went really well. To be honest I wouldn't mind if penny wasn't in foal im so busy with everything at the moment n I want to properly train Finn. I would love really love to have another foal around n I think penny would have gorgeous foals... In my novice opinion. I just hate the fact that I have dragged you all into this.

Sorry. I feel a bit stupid about all of this lol

I'm going to the movies today with rebekah n her mum so I'm going to stop thinking of penny for a while. Thanks


----------



## Eagle

Cassie what ever the reason we are all together is a very good reason to me, whether we are chatting about Miss Penny, your hols or Anna's beautiful fields it is a reason to be together and have fun.


----------



## AnnaC

I'm so with what you said Renee - we have all been together now for along time, friendships have been made and will last forever. Anyway, think of the entertainment that Penny has given us all over the past weeks no matter what she decides to do over the next week or so! She certainly is an enigma!!

And stop saying that you are stupid - YOU ARE NOT, very far from it!!

((((HUGS))))


----------



## cassie

haha thanks girls.

no progress on Penny tonight... I didn't milk her as I don't want to keep doing that...

had a lovely time at the movies today and I got a new skirt and shirt



very nice day with rebekah and her mum... just spent the last two hours baking and ironing have to take Andrew to school early tomorrow so I am headed to bed.

Night all.

Have a lovely day


----------



## AnnaC

Night Cassie, sleep well, Penny has her friends watching over her. Actually Penny herself seems much more relaxed this evening, but something (or someone) is 'moving' her door. Looks a bit like someone outside rubbing on it, but if so, they have been rubbing for quite a while! Maybe it is the wind rocking it to and fro - just an inch or two? Or maybe it is the 'spirit' who governs indecision, rattling the door and saying "come on Penny, it's make your mind up time"!!!!


----------



## Wings

cassie said:


> I've figured that you both have had your doubts... I certainly have had mine!
> 
> But I am not going to think about it today. I just had a real good halter lesson with Finn a bit hard with his mumma wanting the food aswell but he focused really hard n went really well. To be honest I wouldn't mind if penny wasn't in foal im so busy with everything at the moment n I want to properly train Finn. I would love really love to have another foal around n I think penny would have gorgeous foals... In my novice opinion. I just hate the fact that I have dragged you all into this.
> 
> Sorry. I feel a bit stupid about all of this lol
> 
> I'm going to the movies today with rebekah n her mum so I'm going to stop thinking of penny for a while. Thanks


If you call yourself stupid one more time I might have to drop your place and smack you on my way to Tamworth 

Remember my girl Dreamy? She had her breeders convinced she was in foal, and they knew her very well! I then had doubts and asked another very experienced breeder who leaned towards yes. Well she then showed us her sense of humour by going straight to Pallidon, squatting and winking at him



But she had everyone fooled!



Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Friendships here are NOT dependent on foals!


Oh yes they are! If you don't share foal pics I'll never speak (type?) to any of you ever again! 



:rofl

Speaking of aren't we due for some new pics of the lovely Volt?


----------



## MeganH

Cassie- Like all the other ladies have said, we are all here and all friends. We are here for each other and here for YOU no matter what is going on! And no no... you are not stupid!



I hope you sleep well tonight, friend!

Diane- I have sent you a PM


----------



## a mini dream come true

Goodness gracious Cassie



We all love you no matter what. I want to tell you also that while watching Delilah I always have Penny up. I Simply love to watch Penny, Suzie, and Finn out in the paddock. They always make my day. Finn was playing with the bucket last night (your day). It really is super to watch day time and night time at the same time. Love you dear friend


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Cassie, we've ALL been through this with our own mares. Sometimes they just don't read the book or they do and they think it will be fun to mess with our minds! I have a mare now that I keep looking at and swearing she's bred (if she is, it was an oops breeding) but I've had her blood pulled (this vet doesn't US minis) and it came back negative. But I still look at her and watch her and think for SURE I see a baby moving in there. But no bag, no loosening in the rear. But still I worry. I'm probably going to have to load her up and drive the 2 hours each way to the vet that does US on minis just to put my mind at ease. By the time I make that trip, pay for the office visit and the US I will have spend $200 and I will probably get the same answer as I did with the blood test, but for whatever reason my gut just keeps saying she's in foal. I'm ready to pull my hair out!!!

So, don't worry. No harm if she isn't and good thing she's being watched if she is.


----------



## MeganH

6:00am cam time- penny is down sternal resting.

6:13 am cam time down FLAT!! never seen her flat! she looks like she is just

resting.






6:15 she is up standing looking out the door


----------



## weerunner

Cassie, what does her milk feel/look like? Is it oily, like motor oil and thick? Yellow or opaque white? With pH changes like that you should also be seeing big changes that you can see/feel in the milk.


----------



## MeganH

9:50 am cam time Penny was standing swishing her tail and biting her belly a few minutes. Now she is out of view


----------



## cassie

haha thanks girls.

you know I love ALL of you!

Penny was very relaxed last night




and I saw her lying down sternal real early Megan was very nice to see her having a nice rest





she was lying down outside this morning too... she sure is doing more poops then before LOL and some of them are mushy some are fairly firm, but definitely looser then her normal pebble poops lol

Finn is now having a nice rest down by Penny





yeah he is funny with those buckets! I put them up high but Penny can still reach them and knocks them off, then Finn has a great time playing with them!

Penny just did a nice back leg stretch she sure is looking happier then she did on the weekend!

Amanda, her milk is an opaque white colour... and a little sticky.

I haven't tested her the last day... and still no udder progress... do you girls think I should be testing her at all or leave it?


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Hmmm... She sure has been a perplexing one, hasn't she???

I would have expected her milk to be more stickly and maybe yellowish, but honestly they don't always read that rule. When was the last time you tested her?


----------



## cassie

umm Sunday morning.

yeah she just loves to be a tease!


----------



## cassie

she just got down and had a roll and was straight back up again LOL strange mare!


----------



## MeganH

Cassie- How is Finn doing with leading? My husband took Ricky out and worked with him today and he was TERRIBLE lol. I wish I would have gotten my camera and recorded because it was the worst he's ever been. He bit over and over, reared, pawed him with his hooves. I am hoping he will be gelded this month and that will help him lose the attitude. He also likes to grab a hold of my jacket sleeve with his mouth when I am rubbing him and he just sits there and holds it almost like its soothing.


----------



## cassie

HAHA Finn does the same thing with the biting thing... just grabs hold of my jacket and holds on to it LOL brats!

considering Finn hasn't been having many lessons he is doing really well.

I really take it slowly, and try to coach him forward with the feed rather then pulling on the lead so he doesn't really even feel the halter, I also cluck my tongue at him to encourage him, and he is learning that if I cluck my tongue he goes forward... still got a long way to go but I was really pleased with his last session.

I hope Ricky gets better for you! do you use treats? I definitley think that positive reinforcement is better then negative... I try not to smack Finn and just growl at him and when he does something good I majorly over exagurate it. good boys and hugs and scratches all over the place. then he does it again to please me and to get his scratches. he really is a good boy... maybe if you like I can take a video of one of my sessions with him... maybe when he is a little better LOL if it might help at all...

I'm a complete novice too lol

my two gorgeous girls having a scratching session!


----------



## MeganH

I would love to see Finn in action



Ricky used to be perfect on the lead. I think it's been my lack of working with him recently and his hormones that are making him batty. I used some horse treats and it made him really mouthy so I have laid off and give him scratches and a treat at the very end. Once he is gelded I think he will be much better. He would 'whoa', walk and trot when I asked him and did so well before. Silly boys. Ricky responds well to me stomping my foot or raising it like I was going to kick (like a mare would) when he gets aggressive with me. I think I am going to try to work with him tomorrow. I really wanted to work with him and get him to stand for showing.. if I can ever get rid of his belly lol

I saw Penny and Finn together too earlier





I am closing all my cam pages and shutting down for the night. Good day/night everyone.


----------



## cassie

night Megan

ok guys I just saw Penny mount Suzie again!



did we work out if that meant anything?? I'm guessing Suzie is in heat... but what that means for Penny I don't know...


----------



## JAX

I have only had pregnant mares mount other mares... but WDIK??


----------



## cassie

JAX said:


> I have only had pregnant mares mount other mares... but WDIK??


thanks Jackie, yeah so I have heard.... lol :S gosh she just LOVES to keep us guessing!!


----------



## JAX

3:20am here goodnight


----------



## cassie

Night Jackie 

have a good morning sleep LOL


----------



## bannerminis

I have Penny up too and will be watching through out the day. May not be posting too much but the ladies are up


----------



## cassie

Thank you karina



I'm hoping one of these days she is going to reward us with a gorgeous healthy little filly!!! I'm sure she is waiting for mum n dad to come back... Lol she is a funny mare my penny lol

Headed to bed... Night all

And thank you!! As always!


----------



## cassie

I have decided it is very hard to draw the kindness in a horses eye lol n the character lol n so I am going to leave it n re assess tomorrow lol goodnight all my lovely friends! Gosh I sure wish penny would do some shopping like these lovely girls on here have been!!!


----------



## AnnaC

Approx 10.40pm and Penny down sternal and snoozing quietly except for the odd shift to get more comfortable.


----------



## AnnaC

1.30am and Penny down sternal on opposite side to earlier, gave a long look at her tummy then back to snoozing quietly - apart from her ears, which never seem to be still!!

I'm off now for a couple of hours - back around teatime (my teatime!)


----------



## MeganH

1:50am and Penny is pacing and seems unsettled.

2:00am and Cassie is in picking up Penny's many poos.


----------



## cassie

Did anyone notice the fuzzy camera?? I woke up to check and got a very fuzzy camera... well I was terrified, thought it was smoke and that there was a fire LOL I always jump to conclusions lol... well I don't know what caused the fuzziness probably had something to do with Suzie n Finn somehow LOL

but its clearer now... phew. sure scared the heck out of me at 1:30am in the morning



lol

so see Anna n Diane, I can get up when I want to/ have to...


----------



## MeganH

I did see the cam was fuzzy/cloudy earlier


----------



## Eagle

4.30am and she is awake, she wandered around her stable and now she is looking outside


----------



## AnnaC

4.40am hoovering now after a little session of looking up at her roof - did you have rain Cassie? Wish she wouldn't hide in that back corner!

Cassie can I suggest that you remove her feed bowl and if you want to leave the lick in their, tuck it right up in one of the corners out of the way, Penny will find it if she needs it, but it always seems to end up in the middle of the stable - with or without the bowl - and Penny doesn't need it in the way if she would rather lie down and spread out on the comfy area in the centre.

Of course I know you can jump out of bed when necessary Cassie. LOL!!


----------



## Eagle

5.00am and she is down sternal right in front of the gate


----------



## AnnaC

5.45am - same as Renee says above - right by the gate. She certainly seems more settled than of late.


----------



## Eagle

6.10am and she is still down sternal

6.30am and she is STILL in the same position! This is soooo not like her


----------



## cassie

Morning. She was down for ages in that same spot wasn't she! Not normal at all for her... Bout to drag myself out of bed n feed them thanks for watching


----------



## MeganH

She was down for SO long!


----------



## Eagle

Cassie all this going to church has paid off cos you have the patience of a saint



If I were you I would take her over the road to visit your neighbours stallion to see how she reacts



JMHO (Anna will probably



me so I best run for cover)


----------



## Wings

Eagle said:


> Cassie all this going to church has paid off cos you have the patience of a saint
> 
> 
> 
> If I were you I would take her over the road to visit your neighbours stallion to see how she reacts
> 
> 
> 
> JMHO (Anna will probably
> 
> 
> 
> me so I best run for cover)


I would have already done it



:rofl I have NO paitence! I've been tempted to walk Tinker down to the mares to see if anyone flirts And I have no one due until September!


----------



## cassie

Haha Renee you are too funny lol

N dnt worry I dnt have the patience of a saint lol far from it... It's kinda hard... The neighbors are nice but they are a little strange... Well not strange but I bet she would take one look at penny n say take her back there is no way she is pregnant n not let her near pig lol that's her stallions name... Lol

So I am trying to be patient n wait it out... She would be 353 days today so not too much longer to go... Lol I thought I felt movement again this morning lol ahhh

Thanks for the advice though Renee


----------



## cassie

Sorry I should add she has very firm ideas of what a pregnant mare should look like n do... That they ALL HAVE to wax up n a couple more little things like that. None of which are penny lol


----------



## Eagle

Cassie when I was checking Britts udder tonight she wanted her tummy scratching so I was giving a madam what she wanted and the foal started kicking, I wonder if he could feel me scratching? Perhaps you could try giving Penny's tummy a good scratch in front of her udder, all my minis love it!

Does she know you think she is pregnant?


----------



## cassie

ok I will give that a try



I was checking her udder this morning and feeling her edema and then I felt her tummy n thought I felt movment LOL

yeah she knows I think she is pregnant... but she didn't think Suzie was all that big with Finn... and kept saying you won't get a baby till she gets wax... well with Suzie she was right, but I doubt it will be the case with penny...

Penny had a lie down and roll really early this morning... and then for ages after her hooha was really relaxed and open... (if thats the right word...) the slight was really wide sorry If I'm not making sense... and she was really relaxed at the tail head... hmm lol come on Penny


----------



## cassie

Penny is standing by herself in an odd corner of the paddock... she hardly ever goes down there...

Come on Penny all these girls are getting so exciting! will you PLEASE get with the game and get things happening!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Sweetie, I feel your pain, but as we have been reminded several times. They will foal when it's time. I really love all you guys and really really appreciate all that you have helped us with. Please don't take it as cricital


----------



## a mini dream come true

Hi Cassie  are these posting pics?


----------



## cassie

haha Hazel I appreciate and love your help so much!! I could never think it was a criticism  I love all your help SO much! THankyou!!

I will take a look at the photos when I finish work and see if they are or not LOL I was trying to get some pics of how loose she was behind lol she didn't want me to though and kept tightening up grrr so we shall se... she is so loose behind though it all wobbles when she walks LOL crazy!


----------



## a mini dream come true

It was like she was saying " and you think you want a pic of my what? Not happening"


----------



## cassie

haha yep she is definitley that kinda girl LOL brat!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Hang in there Cassie. Maybe she is, maybe she isn't. The reality is, either way, there's nothing you can do but wait and see. These mares are control freaks!!!


----------



## cassie

Thanks Parmela... yeah I'm just waiting it out at the moment... lol she can't hold out forever.

just before I saw Suzie trotting past the camera with Penny on her heels and then a few seconds later I saw Penny trotting past with Finn on her heels LOL oh my goodness LOL was too funny, wish I had been able to record it LOL


----------



## cassie

Penny just doing some mega Butt rubbing which is NOT normal for her...

all her signs point to her being in foal... she sure will be tricking us if she isn't in foal...

maybe its going to be an april fools baby LOL oh no! lol


----------



## cassie

I have just put the camera on a new angle... what do you all think? she shouldn't be able to hide as much now... the gate is bottom left hand side...


----------



## Eagle

it looks good Cassie


----------



## JAX

Cam angle is nice. Its really late here and I am off to bed, goodnight ladies!


----------



## cassie

Thanks, I was feeling her tummy tonight and I'm sure I felt quite a bit of movement... heck after seeing Ladybugs new filly I really want penny to have a foal! and Finn is doing SO good with his lead training!! I am so proud of my little man! he already knows when I say walk on he has to walk on and when I say Woah he stops  he really is so smart and such a good little man to teach






I would love another little baby in the next week or so please Penny!!  a gorgeous little filly! just like Ladybugs... pretty please?


----------



## cassie

Penny is already down sternal resting peacefully



she is sucha good girl <3

nigth all I am sick of my youngest brother who is being very rude to me tonight! anyone want to come and give him a much needed smack?! pelase??

so I am going to bed! lol

night all


----------



## cassie

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Penny is just quietly hoovering her stall and looking good. She's really done very good at making the "stalled" adjustment! She's so much more relaxed now from even just a few days ago.
> 
> Come on' Penny. Momma wants a filly!


Thanks Diane! isn't she a good girl!!  I am so happy with how she has done with going into the stall at night and settling right down!

not much change overnight, except that she is SO soft in the rear!

her edema in front is VERY hard! and she has two edemas on the side I was thinking they were fat but they lead right up to the udder... and they are very hard too... has anyone had their mare have edemas on the side before?

given how her teats are already filled... well look filled anyway, do you think she will bag up quite fast and then be ready? thats if she is... yeah I know lol

she is giving us all the signs.. all except bagging up...

the girls on marestare said that she preferred to rest standing up last night rather then lying down... thats common of a late pregnant mare...

what do you think?

Thanks and yes I desperatly want a lovely coloured filly PLEASE!!! well actually I don't mind as long as its healthy, but I would like a filly LOL


----------



## Eagle

did you take any pics of her edema cassie? you know we will need them LOL


----------



## cassie

lol will try take some piccies later... its foggy here this morning and my camera doesn't take good pictures in the fog lol


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Agree, updated pics would be nice. And tell the little monster to back off! You've got a lot of back up here.


----------



## AnnaC

I would be seriously watching Penny very closely Cassie - if she is in foal, she could go at any time without filling that udder. Dont rely on her having a milk supply BEFORE she foals, just keep watching for other signs which, even then, might only give you an hour or so's notice!!

Whether she actually produces a foal or not, something is happening (???)!! Apart from the milk production she is now producing all the classic signs of being close to foaling. What colour is she inside her vulva - that is a good thing to watch for. Also I was just watching her standing back over in that far corner of her paddock - think you said that this was a new spot for her?? But also from where I was watching, her tummy seemed much more of a V - she was standing side on and clearly visible!

Add to that the fact that you said that she was really loose in the rear end this morning and you could be a lot closer to seeing your dream come true - providing of course that the little dream exists and my fingers are firmly crossed in the hope that it does!!


----------



## cassie

Thank you Anna



and Parmela will tell Jonny that he needs to behave or he will have my friends from all over the world coming and smacking him lol. don't think he will believe me though LOL

Anna her behind colour has always been a very pale pale pink, and it has gotten just a little pinker the last few days...

I agree with the V look to her tummy too... and every time I have felt movement it has always been up near her flank... haven't felt any movement down near her udder...

I will keep a good eye on her...

Thanks


----------



## Connie P

Come on Penny girl.  Would love to see updated photos Cassie!


----------



## cassie

lol ok ok, I will take pics when I go home to get lunch... lol


----------



## cassie

Penny was just madly swishing her tail while pacing around, and then circling looking for a place to lie down, started to then decided against it... strange, now she is nibbling the grass but still madly swishing her tail...

they have a little willy wag tail bird as a friend, hanging around the two of them


----------



## cassie

I just took some pics but wnt be able to get them up till tonight sorry... She is still pale pink inside but is so loose! No muscle control at all!! She is very cranky at suz again too lol mares!!


----------



## cassie

She is drinking heaps again too


----------



## MeganH

I see Penny herding Suzie around a lot lol


----------



## cassie

yeah I think Suzie is on heat... and Penny is trying to mount her again!




she sure is acting like a mare in foal! gosh penny!


----------



## cassie

here are some pics...

tummy pic 
you can see her edema from this pic... you couldnt before...

behind shot 


hooha shot with comparison from january.

January 
today 


and another one from today, she didn't like me taking pics LOL 


and edema pics... they aren't big like Odette's but they are hard, Im hoping you can see what I mean by the side ones, was really hard to catch them on camera 



can you see it?

also she has a vein under her tummy... don't know if thats normal... Suzie was always to fluffy to see LOL




so there you are updated photos... what do you all think? lol


----------



## JAX

Hooha seems to be doing some changes... Goodness Penny how long are you goning to keep us guessing?? Well I'm sorry but I must head to bed. I hate that I always feel like I'm giving up right about the time that Penny needs watching the most! Goodnight Miss Penny and safe foaling... HINT HINT HINT


----------



## cassie

Penny is in for the night, she had two good rolls before she came in and has had mushy poops today...

I tested her milk just in case and it has come down to 6.8, not foaling time but getting there



I felt movement again too





I think I must have had something on my fingers last time when i tested for it to be so wrong, i only tested once that time and the test was on my finger for quite a while. Tonight I put the milk straight on to the testing strip didn't touch it and it was 6.8. I did it a few more times to check and it was a definite 6.8!!! 

I checked her behind and she is a fair bit pinker inside then she was at lunch time... nothing dead red or anything, but pinker then the pale pink she is usually...

I have to take Jonny to soccer training tonight... I don't think she will do anything though, I am 20 minutes away in case, but I can get Sandy from across the road if she does (not that she will of course LOL)

I know some of you still think she isn't pregnant lol heck I'm still not sure if the movements I feel are just tummy movements or foal movements... but everything else leads to a pregnant mare... I just prefer to be safe then sorry, I would rather have done everything possible and seen her foal/ or not foal then to have her out in the paddock maybe with Smartie and have her lose the foal or maybe lose her aswell... you are all welcome to your own opinions, but she is my mare and I will do what I feel is right at the time, I hope that is ok LOL

Love you all so much! will check on her when I get home before heading to bed





Morning/ Night everyone hope you have a lovely day!


----------



## cassie

Thanks Jackie, and no your fine! I can't believe you stay up this late/ early as it is!!! I applaud you LOL well actually maybe your just crazy LOL but hey aren't we all  sweet dreams Jackie!


----------



## a mini dream come true

10:41 Penny is down sternal for a snoose.


----------



## Liz k

Hey Cassie I agree behaviors of a prego mare....now lets see that foal soon


----------



## MeganH

Come on Penny! Have a baby for us!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Yes please we are waiting. Trying to be patienGo Penny


----------



## Eagle

4.45am and she is down sternal resting


----------



## Quester

I am sorry, would everyone here hate me if I said...I just don't see a pregnant mare...? I mean I guess stranger things can happen. Look how firm (muscle wise) her topline, croup, barrel is. She seems way too fit and tight to be a mare about to deliver...I have seen lots of mares with very puffy udders, infront etc that were not prego...are you sure it is edema and not just "her"? To me her first bum pic looks like a very shy, mare holding TIGHT...a lot do this when you pull the tail aside, perhaps it looks looser now because she has gotten use to you peeking and doens't care as much...I don't know, I just don't see it. But she could be one of those lucky ones who just never really looks pregnant.


----------



## Eagle

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> We don't allow "bad attitudes" here at all. We are all friendly ladies (although SOME of us have our quirks -- and I must admit, I'm one that's a bit quirky!)


who has quirks? 



As Diane said feel free to speak your opinion, we are all friends here


----------



## a mini dream come true

It's the mares that have quirks Diane, we just go with the quirks





















emotions gone wild with the hormones



:yes



:rofl


----------



## cassie

Liz k said:


> Hey Cassie I agree behaviors of a prego mare....now lets see that foal soon


Thanks Liz, can you come over and tell that to Penny please?? I am sure she is loving this driving me mad business!!!







Quester said:


> I am sorry, would everyone here hate me if I said...I just don't see a pregnant mare...? I mean I guess stranger things can happen. Look how firm (muscle wise) her topline, croup, barrel is. She seems way too fit and tight to be a mare about to deliver...I have seen lots of mares with very puffy udders, infront etc that were not prego...are you sure it is edema and not just "her"? To me her first bum pic looks like a very shy, mare holding TIGHT...a lot do this when you pull the tail aside, perhaps it looks looser now because she has gotten use to you peeking and doens't care as much...I don't know, I just don't see it. But she could be one of those lucky ones who just never really looks pregnant.


Hi Liz,

as the girls have said, everyone is entitled to their own opinions



and if you have read back at all you can see just how many doubts I have had with this mare!





I just can't ignore the signs she is giving, I guess I would prefer to be over cautious rather then not cautious at all and have the risk of losing the possible foal and Penny... I hope thats ok..

even if she isn't pregnant I have been spending more time with her and she has settled down heaps and she has learnt to be stabled in at night time and has become so much more responsive to me...

What do you think of her change in behaviour and attitude? she has even been trying to mount Suzie my other mare... the milk test has dropped in PH I don't know why it would do that if she WASN'T pregnant... but WDIK lol

the next week or two will tell as she is 355 Days today and can't keep us waiting for ever... her prvious owner did say that she bags up real quick.. but its just so hard to know what to do.

she is still sitting at 6.8 this morning. I won't test again till tomorrow. or maybe the next day...



Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Lizzy, Penhy has been the "great debate" for the whole group! There are a couple of us who also don't think she's pregnant, but we're hopeful as Cassie wants a little baby so much. Then there are those who probably think "us" crazy because they believe she is in foal.
> 
> So no one will hate you at all here! We don't allow "bad attitudes" here at all. We are all friendly ladies (although SOME of us have our quirks -- and I must admit, I'm one that's a bit quirky!)
> 
> So, we are all waiting to see what will be! Cassie already has two AWESOME stallions picked out for her two mares if this is not to be this year. And we'll be watching then as well!!
> 
> Again, feel free to give opinions and details, as we're all here to learn -- no matter HOW old we are!!


Thank you Diane





everyone has their quirks LOL Thank you for sticking by me through this, I know that you are one of the ones who think maybe not for Penny and thats fine I just love the fact that you are all here supporting me through this through it all.

So Thank you!!!

and Penny I am really hopeful you have a little baby in that tummy!!



I would love to see what you will produce!!


----------



## cassie

Penny has been doing heaps of butt rubbing this morning... seen her twice already! she hardly ever does any butt rubbing... I have just sent an email to Foal time to ask them about the whole dropping in PH thing, will let you know when I hear back... I will be very interested to see what they say. I keep checking my emails to see if they have replied LOL


----------



## cassie

I just thought I would let you know that I got a reply back from the Foal time people.

"355 days, wow... Make sure you are watching all of her pre-foaling signs including the milk change. Look also at the color of the fluid and how syrupy it is. The udder fluid usually gets less clear and thicker at the end of the pregnancy, To answer your other question, I have had non-pregnant mares have milk test readings of 6.8 before. It is usually when they are in heat. Keep me posted on how this goes.

Karen

"

lol so we still don't know anything LOL I was thinking of seeing if she would respond at all to Smartie if I walked him in near her to see if she is on heat... what do you think? I have heard that having a gelding near them can make them show the signs of being on heat...?


----------



## AnnaC

Well they weren't very helpful were they Cassie LOL!!

As you have had Penny sharing a fence line with Smartie for the past month or thereabouts, plus she used to live with him, I really think that she would have shown in season before now if she wa going to???

I have just read on the main forum that it was Dan's maiden mare who went 372 days from a hand covering - so our Penny has a while to go yet! LOL!!

Just throwing out hopes and still keeping my fingers firmly crossed for you.


----------



## Eagle

What you don't know doesn't hurt! Diane you shouldn't have told us


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Penny,

This message is for you.

Where does one begin?

Penny, you are making your mum CRAZY! Your desire to be the one in control, the one who holds all the cards...well...it's just really starting to seem a bit self-serving. Did you not read the book???? Ok, obviously you didn't. You can read, can't you? Nevermind. See, basically, it's like this. You either need to get the lead out (in this case, the baby) or you need to start acting like a non-pregnant mare so we can start planning your "real" pregnancy. You have lots of aunties that worried about your mum's lost sleep.

So, Penny my dear, here is the plan. You either get busy real quick like, or no more treats for you! Period.

Sincerely,

Auntie Parmela

PS: If you are hiding a baby in there, can you make sure you have it when I'm watching? Thanks!


----------



## Liz k

Ok Cassie yes this is a hairy topic but alot of Pennys signs could be explained by being prego or by hormonal spikes-now in saying that, dont know why the spike is it heat, prego, or something else going on...IDK but either way she should be watched and if asking my opinion Im not the greatest on wait and see...I cant, I have no patience for that, I would have a vet look at her...I dont know your situtation on this but something is going on and maybe a vet can shed some light. I know this must be killing you because its killing me and Penny`s not even mine :arg! now in saying that I will say Ive watched Penny in pasture and from a distance if I knew nothing about her I would say prego...I have had several prego mares (carrying colts) mount other mares in heat, but My gut and heart says prego, but my mind is not so sure and only due to the time frame can it be poss? yes but everyday that passes the poss gets lower and lower which Im sure you know so for now Im saying prego and hopingPenny gives us a definite sign or Penny visits the vet



but just know that I will be watching her closely and if I see anything to add to this topic Ill add it.......you do know how lucky Penny is to have a owner like you cassie right? Some people would just turn a blind eye to this and leave up to faith.....


----------



## MeganH

Penny is lucky because Cassie is very caring and patient.

Why is there not an easy and very accurate pregnancy test for mares? I know there are tests but they don't seem to be accurate all the time I have read so many different posts saying they were wrong. If they can make the milk foaling strips you would think it would be easy to have a test just for the pregnancy that detected it just like a human test. Horses must not have the a strong hormone or whatever you need to test for a pregnancy?


----------



## a mini dream come true

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> WOW! 372 days?? Incredible! Some Falabellas have been known to carry a full 13 months -- so around 396 days! They generally don't have "early" foalings -- and tend to lean toward the "late" range from what I've experienced. Mine generally go at the 340-355 range. That's one reason I'm giving Delilah some more time. Heck -- she could go into May -- although I'm posting it here to "hide" it from Hazel!!
> 
> Hi Hazel!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you'll read this -- but unfortunately, the wait is possible since Delilah is pure Falabella. But the benefits in the end will be worth ALL the wait!


----------



## cassie

AnnaC said:


> Well they weren't very helpful were they Cassie LOL!!
> 
> As you have had Penny sharing a fence line with Smartie for the past month or thereabouts, plus she used to live with him, I really think that she would have shown in season before now if she wa going to???
> 
> I have just read on the main forum that it was Dan's maiden mare who went 372 days from a hand covering - so our Penny has a while to go yet! LOL!!
> 
> Just throwing out hopes and still keeping my fingers firmly crossed for you.


Thank you Anna, yeah I was thinking the same thing. I sent a reply back to the lady, this is my reply and her response... it confims something else that Diane had mentioned in another thread...

WOW 372 days that is crazy!! gosh he would have been going up the wall LOL

"I can't say what is happening... Very odd, indeed. We have seen in a few mini horse cases that there will be a low reading which jumps back up to high in situations where difficult births have occurred. I am in no way saying this is what is happening with your mare but just want to give you a heads up based on a pattern we are thinking exists. The milk getting sticky and the opague quality of the milk is promising. To be safe, I would stay in close contact with your vet... I love Marestare, too. It is revolutionizing foaling.

"On Thu, Mar 15, 2012 at 2:48 AM, cassie king <[email protected]> wrote:

Thank you so much for your quick reply Karen,

yeah 355 days LOL as you can imagine I'm exhausted! Luckily I use marestare which is absoloutly brilliant!

the colour of her milk is an opaque white and last time i felt was a little sticky.

I put My mare up near my mature gelding I have heard they react to geldings as well as stallions if in heat and she didn't react at all...

I did have a strage thing happen when I tested the day before I got the 7.2 (it has been 7.2 since I first started testing ) up to this day when she had been acting very pregnant, I tested her milk and got a 6.4!! was a very light gree 6.4 and definitley not a 6.8, so obviously I said she is testing ready and I stayed up half the night watching LOL then then next morning it was back up at 7.2 and has only now almost two weeks later just dropped back to the 6.8 and stayed there... have you ever had this happen? what could make it happen? it was a definite 6.4 n the testing strip is still the light colour green...

Thank you so much for your help, I will keep you informed on how she goes...

Thanks

Cassie"

So given that I think we still need to keep a big eye on her... if she isn't pregnant... what is happening to cause her to act like this I wonder...

i also have found some old photos and an old video,... I'm going to post them all up here so you can all decide... but I figure she has had a bit of a tummy since I first got her... I would like your opinions please as I don't know if the growth in her tummy is enough to have a baby growing inside there... will try to do it at lunch but if I don't have time I will have to do it Saturday morning in between getting ready for mum n Dad to come back... they get back tuesday morning!!! so happy!

I am still going to keep her up on camera and I think she needs close watching just in case... I need to pay the vet bill today and I will try get Finn booked in to get gelded... if they do it in the paddock like I'm hoping they will do I might get them to check Penny... it will be more expensive and I am TRYING To save money lol (I want to buy a horse float LOL) but if penny isn't pregnant there might be something else going on that we need to know about.,.. do you all agree? thanks!



Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> WOW! 372 days?? Incredible! Some Falabellas have been known to carry a full 13 months -- so around 396 days! They generally don't have "early" foalings -- and tend to lean toward the "late" range from what I've experienced. Mine generally go at the 340-355 range. That's one reason I'm giving Delilah some more time. Heck -- she could go into May -- although I'm posting it here to "hide" it from Hazel!!
> 
> Hi Hazel!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I know you'll read this -- but unfortunately, the wait is possible since Delilah is pure Falabella. But the benefits in the end will be worth ALL the wait!


Thanks Diane, wow poor Hazel!!!! We are with you in this Hazel! don't worry we won't desert you!



StarRidgeAcres said:


> Penny,
> 
> This message is for you.
> 
> Where does one begin?
> 
> Penny, you are making your mum CRAZY! Your desire to be the one in control, the one who holds all the cards...well...it's just really starting to seem a bit self-serving. Did you not read the book???? Ok, obviously you didn't. You can read, can't you? Nevermind. See, basically, it's like this. You either need to get the lead out (in this case, the baby) or you need to start acting like a non-pregnant mare so we can start planning your "real" pregnancy. You have lots of aunties that worried about your mum's lost sleep.
> 
> So, Penny my dear, here is the plan. You either get busy real quick like, or no more treats for you! Period.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Auntie Parmela
> 
> PS: If you are hiding a baby in there, can you make sure you have it when I'm watching? Thanks!


Haha Thanks Parmela, you don't know how much your kind words help me through this!! just knowing you guys are there! on the other side of the world taking your time out to support me and help me with this crazy girl! lol make sure you keep that barn alarm up then Parmela and I'm sure you'll catch it!! 



Liz k said:


> Ok Cassie yes this is a hairy topic but alot of Pennys signs could be explained by being prego or by hormonal spikes-now in saying that, dont know why the spike is it heat, prego, or something else going on...IDK but either way she should be watched and if asking my opinion Im not the greatest on wait and see...I cant, I have no patience for that, I would have a vet look at her...I dont know your situtation on this but something is going on and maybe a vet can shed some light. I know this must be killing you because its killing me and Penny`s not even mine :arg! now in saying that I will say Ive watched Penny in pasture and from a distance if I knew nothing about her I would say prego...I have had several prego mares (carrying colts) mount other mares in heat, but My gut and heart says prego, but my mind is not so sure and only due to the time frame can it be poss? yes but everyday that passes the poss gets lower and lower which Im sure you know so for now Im saying prego and hopingPenny gives us a definite sign or Penny visits the vet
> 
> 
> 
> but just know that I will be watching her closely and if I see anything to add to this topic Ill add it.......you do know how lucky Penny is to have a owner like you cassie right? Some people would just turn a blind eye to this and leave up to faith.....


Thank you Liz



your wisdom and love is so appreciated right now! as I said above THANK yOU! I couldn't do this all without you, I will ring the vet and have a talk to them and see what they think... I'll try talk to Kylie who is Finn's vet as she is lovely and always is willing to answer my silly questions







a mini dream come true said:


>


Oh Hael, you poor thing!!!!!



don't worry we will be here for you!!!! and you never know Delilah could be a good girl and foal early for you!!!!









come on Delilah we will give you yummy treats!!!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Thanks Cassie and you know I'm here for you and Penny. So far they have tried to stay out of the camera since I got home, but I do have your cam up



. As far as Delilah I'll just have to



on and



wait her out.


----------



## cassie

thats fine Hazel thank you





and yes, the waiting is horrible!! I remember with Suzie lol and now with Penny lol my breeding time has gone off to a great start! lol


----------



## Equuisize

I am watching you from afar Penny and your Mom really needs you to whisper your secret in

her ear. We'd all like to know but your Mom needs to know first and she'll let us know right away.

I have a friend with minis and many years of experience that says her foaling dates have never

gone off, either way by more than 2 days, by using 11 months minus 1 day. I tried that and it didn't work for me and I hand breed.

My earliest was a 1st foal at 312 days and my latest, until Zakky, was 328.

Zakky foaling broke my rule book as I figure he foaled 365 days to the day of the day I removed

Zoe from that paddock. She was pastured with Zee for 7 days only when I decided, "Nah, we're not doing this".

Does anyone have any experieince with false pregnancies in mares? Would/could that cause the fluctuation in her milk ph readings?

I've read that over long gestations can be attributed to how many days the egg takes to attach

to the wall of the uterus.

PLUS boys take longer to cook, evidently, in my case anyway 

Penny looks very healthy and you come a long way with her getting used to more handling.

If she is not in foal you know she'll be a lot easier to handle when it comes

to breeding season and foaling out in the next foalng season.

You're doing a goooooood job, Cassie.


----------



## vickie gee

cassie said:


> here are some pics...
> 
> tummy pic View attachment 6801
> you can see her edema from this pic... you couldnt before...
> 
> behind shot View attachment 6802
> 
> 
> hooha shot with comparison from january.
> 
> January View attachment 6803
> today View attachment 6804
> 
> 
> and another one from today, she didn't like me taking pics LOL View attachment 6805
> 
> 
> and edema pics... they aren't big like Odette's but they are hard, Im hoping you can see what I mean by the side ones, was really hard to catch them on camera View attachment 6806
> View attachment 6807
> 
> 
> can you see it?
> 
> also she has a vein under her tummy... don't know if thats normal... Suzie was always to fluffy to see LOL
> 
> View attachment 6808
> 
> 
> so there you are updated photos... what do you all think? lol


Cassie, my gosh looking at those hoodiehaha pictures I would tend to think that you do have something cooking and about ready to take out of the oven! This is more suspenseful than Unsolved Mysteries!


----------



## cassie

Thanks Nancy and Vickie lol

but Nancy I don't want a colt LOL oh well hehe

yeah she is sure more relaxed then normal...

I spoke to the vet, Doug he will probably the one to come and Do Finn's deed LOL

he said he can come and have a feel of her when he gelds Finn, and we can go from there... If I got Finn's tetnus shot done at the same time it will cost $425.75 otherwise if I can do the tetnus myself (which I can aslong as I can get the shot which I think I should be able to) it will cost more like $350... and then any thing I get done on Penny... will probably book him in next week... Penny would be 360days then. do you think thats the best idea?


----------



## cassie

Penny is in for the night, I am off to youth group and a storm is headed our way, I think it is interfeering with the camera. so don't be surprised if it cuts out, I will be about an hour away tonight so I can't really do anything if the camera goes down. I will be back around 11pm my time



see you all later


----------



## Eagle

Nancy I had a mare with a false pregnancy last year, she really looked preggo with a low tummy and her milk dropped to 6.8 and the she stopped and went into heat 3 days after her "due date" she had aborted at a few months and had beenput back out with the stallion, I guess she never realised she had aborted


----------



## cassie

Just letting you all know that a big storm has just rolled in... Got a massive clap of thunder which woke me up n now it's absoloutly pouring down out there just in case we lose power that's where we are at!!


----------



## Eagle

stay safe Cassie. 2,10 am and Penny is quiet


----------



## AnnaC

Well i'm having trouble with Penny's cam. First it wouldn't appear - then I cam here and read about the storm! Popped back to the cam and it worked for a minute then froze, and now wont work at all again!

But at 4.11am - for the minute I was able to watch, Penny standing quietly snoozing - loads of droppings all over the place so I guess she got a bit worried about the thunder and rain, poor girl!

Sorry I'm not around very much just now - things very 'stressed' here anyway at the moment, plus had a couple of visitors staying this passed week, g/son, Kyrian's 4th birthday two days ago and DD and Kym (plus the two noisy JR's) also arrived for his Birthday and are staying over for a few days. So been a bit busy keeping the house/food/dogs organised (wont add 'people' to that list coz as far as I'm concerned organising people is impossible!!) Anyway after tomorrow night ALL will be gone and I will have the house entirely to myself - plus my dogs M and Mrs Nest and the cats Mr Pick, Fuzzynoballs, Callie, Twitchywitchy, and The Lean Mean Killing Machine, so BLISS for a few days!!


----------



## MeganH

Yea the cam is freezing for me a lot. She said the weather was going to be bad so it must be really nasty out there for it to be this interrupting to the cam.


----------



## MeganH

Sounds like it has been hectic- hope everything is at ease soon, Anna!


----------



## Equuisize

I know Cassie...but boys are so cool and if you get a boy you'd love him like crazy.

"Eagle"

Nancy I had a mare with a false pregnancy last year, she really looked preggo with a low tummy and her milk dropped to 6.8 and the she stopped and went into heat 3 days after her "due date" she had aborted at a few months and had been put back out with the stallion, I guess she never realised she had aborted



"

That's what I think my friend's mare did, then.

She brought her down and she was bred to my little guy, later had her confirmed by a US and was told she was about 4 months along .... which was correct to the breeding time.

Then she moved about 3 hours away, thought the mare was just progressing normally, 30 days out started her on alfalfa and more grain and she never had the baby but was never visually seen in season, either.

There was a neighbor man, who was helping her mare stare, who had years and years in a foaling facility with thoroughbreds who thought she was coming along normally but couldn't explain why she had not delivered. He thought she was pregnant, too.

The mare had gotten huge but in comparison to a long legged thorougbred all minis looked pregnant to him LOL

So we popped in the car and drove to where she was living. Obviously the mare had gotten huge from all the yummy extra food and treats. I stepped out of the car, she had her all prettied up with ribbons, to looking nice for company, and my friend looked at my face and said, "She's not pregnant is she?"

Obviously, I do not have a good poker face.	I said, "I don't think so honey, but you need to get her on a serious diet."	So we located a good vet, kind of close to her remote area, and we drove down again at the end of the week and were there to support her, when the vet came and did a physcial exam, told her she was not pregnant and gave her guidelines for a diet to get the weight off her. My friend was so disappointed it broke my heart.

Obviously the mare had slipped the foal at some time after the US was done...maybe on the long trailer ride or? Who knows?

I felt awful for her that I hadn't driven down for a visit, at some earlier time, to see that the mare wasn't progressing the right way.

It would have saved them a lot of lost sleep.


----------



## Eagle

How sad Nancy, we wait so long for these little ones so it is understanding how disappointed we get if they aren't pregnant after all.


----------



## cassie

nancy how sad for your friend...



such a long wait and then to have not had a little foal



poor thing.

yeah sorry about the camera last night friends.

I think the storm and the rain stuffed it up.



and the rain has hung around



we had plans to do painting of our front fence and pool house today!!!!!!



get some projects done for mum n dad to come back on Tuesday!!! so today i will be inside doing a big clean up of the house! then hoping tomorrow will be sunny












lol

Anyways back to penny, while we all couldn't watch her.... she decided to do some shopping!!!



its not much but a definite change posting pics now!!





please let me know what you think..... I thought I was seeing things at first LOL then I thought I imagined it LOL



lol so I had to have another feel then get the camera LOL

here are the pics...

comparison from the 10th.... its the 17th here today. each left pic is the 10th the right pic is today

do you think she could be thinking about bagging up?????



lol











and again today 






and I don't know if this shows any tummy change... but here are comparisons for tummy...





ok so am I seeing things or could this be the start of the end...??? maybe? lol I think I see change anyway


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Goodness Cassie. It's so hard to know. Every mare is different even though we always talk about "norms" and the majority. I am hoping for you she is, but sweetie, I just don't see it. I just want to reach through the puter and give you a hug! You are SO good to your babies!!! Bless you.


----------



## cassie

StarRidgeAcres said:


> Goodness Cassie. It's so hard to know. Every mare is different even though we always talk about "norms" and the majority. I am hoping for you she is, but sweetie, I just don't see it. I just want to reach through the puter and give you a hug! You are SO good to your babies!!! Bless you.


so you don't see any changes Parmela? thats fine I put them up here to see what people think... as I get excited over every little possibility lol

Thank you for your advice...


----------



## bannerminis

Udder wise I am not seeing much but the side on body shots in the second pic she looks larger and lower and her tail head looks lower and she is in pretty much the same stance. I definitely see a difference in those two pics. So we are still in the guessing game LOL


----------



## cassie

lol ok thanks Karina, I guess I have definitley gone crazy then LOL I was sure I had seen change... lol shows what I know.

thanks


----------



## MeganH

Cassie I do see a difference in the shape of her nipples for sure.. and in the last photos where she is standing I see a difference as well in her stomach and tail like Karina said. You aren't crazy lol


----------



## a mini dream come true

With my nonexperience I'm not going to even guess. Just want to give you a big hug. I'm right there with you.


----------



## cassie

Thanks girls LOL I am obviosuly not very good at taking photos I was sure there was a difference in her bag this morning...



lol I guess we still just wait n see LOL

its funny because I didn't think there was much change in her tummy, but change in her udder and ppl are saying there is change in her tummy n not in her udder LOL oh fun and games LOL


----------



## Eagle

I see changes in her but not foaling changes. I am sorry Cassie cos I know how you want a baby but I feel that she just looks way too good to be about to have a foal. No saggy tummy, no torpedo butt, lets hope the vet puts me in my place and proves me wrong.


----------



## AnnaC

Well I'm with you Cassie! I do see that her teats (but not her bag) are more filled, bu I do not see a great change in her tummy, apart from the fact that in the second picture she somehow looks 'heavier'?

She certainly isn't fat (in fact she is in beautiful condition) so we cannot blame her tummy on being grossly overweight, however she has had foals before and it is perfectly possible, even the norm, for her to have a 'large' tummy as she is in relaxed mode and not in work.

So I agree that 'something' is happening, but although I would love to think that she is going to provide you - and us - with a new little person very soon, I also have to say that these signs do not rule out the possibility of a false pregnancy either.

So we keep on with the guessing game LOL!!


----------



## MeganH

Penny is sternal at 1:50am cam time


----------



## Deerfield

_Cassie,_

_I had a Morgan mare that carried her foal for over a year. I hand bred her only once so I knew exactly when the foal was due. So hang in there. _


----------



## JAX

Cam down for anyone else??


----------



## Eagle

yes it is down for me too


----------



## bannerminis

Me too


----------



## Eagle

I will send a msg to Cassie


----------



## bannerminis

I dont think Cassie was on last night which is so unlike her. I hope everything is ok


----------



## Eagle

I think Cassie needs a group hug


----------



## cassie

Hi guys sorry thank you Renee for msging me

Last nite my brothers n I were watching star trek n camped out in the tv room



n today as been hectic!!! But the house is vacuumed n mopped n almost spotless for mum n dad to come home tuesday  im going to make some banana cinnamon bread for them tomorrow night but it's an early start for me tomorrow so right now I am sleeping lol

Oh suzie Finn n penny all have access in n out of the stable tonight as penny isn't pregnant she doesn't Ned to be locked in n as I paid for 3 mnths I thought you all can still watch them if you wanted to





Sorry about the mess they have made omg naughty kids!!! They are so messy!!

Night all


----------



## cassie

Thank you Renee lol I would love a group hug right now actually what I need is mummy hug... Anyone willing to be a substitute for a little while? Only til Tuesday lol I'm ok though really just I think over all I'm plain exhausted lol anyway thats right I was sleeping lol


----------



## MeganH

Hope you are sleeping well, Cassie.



And here is a hug ((((((((HUG))))))))))


----------



## a mini dream come true

Cassie, here's another ((((((big hug)))))) foryou


----------



## Eagle

I will willingly adopt you even though you are a bit big


----------



## AnnaC

Here's a HUGE ((((((((((HUG))))))))) from me Cassie - can I join those who want to be substitute "Mummies" too please?

Get some sleep - you have been doing far too much lately with your parents away plus everything else.

Hope you will feel better soon - roll on Tuesday!!


----------



## vickie gee

((((hugs cassie)))) Wish I could just mail you a kitty. (Wish I could mail you all 3 of them)


----------



## Wings

HUGS Cassie




Sorry I haven't been around, have been showing since Friday! Only stopped to eat and sleep!



cassie said:


> lol so we still don't know anything LOL I was thinking of seeing if she would respond at all to Smartie if I walked him in near her to see if she is on heat... what do you think? I have heard that having a gelding near them can make them show the signs of being on heat...?


Depends on the mare. We had one showing to the steward on the weekend



Of my 8 girls only one will show to geldings, the others save it for the stallion so unless i have one of the boys near them I won't know anything.



Liz k said:


> Ok Cassie yes this is a hairy topic but alot of Pennys signs could be explained by being prego or by hormonal spikes-now in saying that, dont know why the spike is it heat, prego, or something else going on...IDK but either way she should be watched and if asking my opinion Im not the greatest on wait and see...I cant, I have no patience for that, I would have a vet look at her...I dont know your situtation on this but something is going on and maybe a vet can shed some light. I know this must be killing you because its killing me and Penny`s not even mine :arg! now in saying that I will say Ive watched Penny in pasture and from a distance if I knew nothing about her I would say prego...I have had several prego mares (carrying colts) mount other mares in heat, but My gut and heart says prego, but my mind is not so sure and only due to the time frame can it be poss? yes but everyday that passes the poss gets lower and lower which Im sure you know so for now Im saying prego and hopingPenny gives us a definite sign or Penny visits the vet
> 
> 
> 
> but just know that I will be watching her closely and if I see anything to add to this topic Ill add it.......you do know how lucky Penny is to have a owner like you cassie right? Some people would just turn a blind eye to this and leave up to faith.....


I'm with Liz



If you don't see anything soon I'd look at doing a full vet check on her just in case. I'm not sure if I've mentioned before that I knew of a mare who mounted due to problems in her ovaries causing a hormone imbalance. Given that Penny's signs can be hormone driven it might be good to give her a full health check so you can rule things out.

I hope she gives you some proper signs one way or the other soon!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Awwwww Cassie. Any mom would LOVE to call you their very own!!

I'm sorry if Penny isn't in foal. I've been down this exact road and it's an emotional roller coaster.


----------



## cassie

Eagle said:


> I will willingly adopt you even though you are a bit big


lol I am only little really LOL I'm sure your Matteo is the same height as me if not bigger LOL







Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Yes, but she comes with 3 pieces of REALLY pretty "luggage" !!


naw thank you Diane



I love my minis! oh n don't forget Smartie!! not leaving him behind










AnnaC said:


> Here's a HUGE ((((((((((HUG))))))))) from me Cassie - can I join those who want to be substitute "Mummies" too please?
> 
> Get some sleep - you have been doing far too much lately with your parents away plus everything else.
> 
> Hope you will feel better soon - roll on Tuesday!!


Thnank you Anna,

I am so looking forward to mum n dad coming home tomorrow!!!! yippee!!!! Jonny is off to camp today and Andrew is back up the mountain... early morning can I go back to bed please? lol

it will be good when things go back to normal



I have a special dinner planned for when they come home so they don't have to worry about cooking





going to get some flowers to put on the table and make a big sign saying welcome home





n we have done more painting on our pool house



almost ready for the roof to go back on less work for Dad to do, and we got our friend to come and finish our front fence, so we have been painting that LOL I am covered in white paint LOL hoping that mum n Dad will like what we have done



the house is all clean just have to finish some clothes washing tonight and we are all ready for them to come home!!










vickie gee said:


> ((((hugs cassie)))) Wish I could just mail you a kitty. (Wish I could mail you all 3 of them)


oh vickie I would definitley take one of your kitties!!!!



thank you so much for your help with this.

Finn will be getting gelded some time soon, so I will get the vet to give Penny a good check over just to make sure nothing is going on that shouldn't be...

is there anything you think I should ask the vet?

I gave Finn his tetnus shot on the weekend and he will get his booster in 4 weeks time... do you guys just do tetnus for your babies? or do you do strangles as well? I just got tetnus but I can do strangles as well...

I'm going to give all of them baths this week if we get good weather I'll take a pic after I want to do bridle paths for them too... what are your thoughts on bridle paths? long or short? I think I'll just do short ones for now, as their manes will keep them warm in the winter... but come into show season, I maybe want to try and take Penny and Suzie to a show.... I'm going to register Suzie miniature pony and see how she goes everyone who sees her says she is such a lovely type



and she has the sweetest nature I would love to see how she goes LOL of course I have to get rid of that tummy



:arg! I just got a new book called "mini school" have you all heard of it? I haven't read all of it yet but it seems really good, and has all info on training and trick training lunging and heaps of other stuff.

Thank you EVERYONE! for helping me so much especially these last few months with Penny. she has gotten so much bettersince being in with Suzie and finn and getting that extra attention





don't worry I won't disappear... I have to be here to see Laney, Delilah, Odette and Bree foal



and of course be updated for Diane and Anna's foaling times!!!!



exciting times to come!!


----------



## cassie

StarRidgeAcres said:


> Awwwww Cassie. Any mom would LOVE to call you their very own!!
> 
> I'm sorry if Penny isn't in foal. I've been down this exact road and it's an emotional roller coaster.


thank you Parmela!





Im ok with the fact Penny isn't in foal... gives me more oppurtunity to work on Finn and get him really well trained... hopefully anyway LOL



and also get suzie and Penny both in work for maybe a few little shows at the end of this year, and maybe put them both to some nice stallions for foals for 2013



fingers crossed!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

cassie said:


> thank you Parmela!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im ok with the fact Penny isn't in foal... gives me more oppurtunity to work on Finn and get him really well trained... hopefully anyway LOL
> 
> 
> 
> and also get suzie and Penny both in work for maybe a few little shows at the end of this year, and maybe put them both to some nice stallions for foals for 2013
> 
> 
> 
> fingers crossed!


Sounds like you have a great plan in place. And picking stallions is so much fun! I almost think I like it better than having my own because I get to choose from so many others!!


----------



## cassie

StarRidgeAcres said:


> Sounds like you have a great plan in place. And picking stallions is so much fun! I almost think I like it better than having my own because I get to choose from so many others!!


Thanks



yeah don't worry I will seek all your opinions for their future hubbies!

I want to get Suzie out so I can see what nice stallions are around, I have one nice one lined up... a chestnut but he doesn't have any markings, I would love to get a foal with suzies head and a lovely star or blaze on it hehe.

going to look at registering them all soon



Penny and Finn will go IMHR and Suzie will prob go both IMHR and AMPS. which is the miniature pony society its all very exciting!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Sounds like you and the boys have done a fantastic job in trying to get lots of things accomplished for Mom and Dad while they were away. I'm sure they will really love everything that ya'll have done.



Know that your're excited for them to be home again. Cassie you are a very wonderful and thoughtful daugher and I know they are very proud of you. Here's another big hug for being you


----------



## cassie

I do love our emplyees



one of our guys just came up started ticking off a list...

House vacuumed and mopped, cars washed, lawns mowed, washing done, dogs washed etc etc etc... making sure we have everything done ready for mum n dad



n one of our office ladies were up at the time and she said they are all alive and well thats all the matters they have done a great job! they really are an extended family and are so good to all of us!

I just wanted to put that in LOL


----------



## MeganH

Everything doe sound very exciting, Cassie! Lots of great plans ahead. I will be glad when your parents are back so you can rest a bit! You have been so busy! Poor thing. You really are a great daughter/sister/friend!


----------



## cassie

I just had another Leading lesson with Finn!! don't know if anyone was watching lol don't expect you to but if you had you would have seen us working hehe.

HE WAS SOOO GOOD!!!! my little smart man!

i now can say walk on without having to have the food in front of him, and he is learning woah lol we walked for ages too with him letting me lead him!!! so proud of my man!!! 

just had to share hehe

oh n thank you Megan for your kind words



I try so I'm glad you Ladies notice


----------



## bannerminis

I am sorry that Penny isnt in foal but looking back it has brought you two closer together.

I bet your parents cant wait to get home too to catch up with your guys. I bet you get some nice prezzies


----------



## AnnaC

What time do your parents get home Cassie? Don't forget to give them a HUGE WELCOME HOME from all of us on here!





Hope you enjoy a 'family all together again' celebration evening!


----------



## MeganH

I was about to ask the same



Hope they are home and brought you some presents LOL


----------



## cassie

mum and dad are HOME!!!!! YAY

they both look so good, though Dad is a little stiff, they got home 5 minutes before my banana n cinnamon bread came out of the oven that I made for them, so perfect timing





I got one present already hehe three little pandora charms for my bracelet



one is a suitcase that says Paris on it, one is a kangaroo and a joey and one is an aeroplane!! they are sooo cute!

Mum n Dad sleeping now. going to make apricot chicken for them tonight so they don't have to cook. I love Apricot Chicken.

Dad has already been out to see the horses and had a fun time playing with the very fluffy Finn n we were talking about his leading nstuff



he loves my horses. n I love my daddy lol n mummy

Thanks for checking in Anna



I'll let them know.

Mum was dissapointed, she asked me if Penny had, had her foal and I told her it was a false pregnancy... she loves the babies lol


----------



## Eagle

Welcome home



to mum and Dad Cassie. I am glad they arrived safely.


----------



## MeganH

So glad they are home and had a nice safe trip!!


----------



## cassie

Quick question for you all... I have made up a make shift round yard n I'm going to start training suzie n penny to lunge... They have never been taught to lunge so I have to start from the beginning hence the round yard... So what would you suggest would be the best way to start? I was thinking short friend lessons maybe once every 2-3 days? N maybe to start off have them doing 5 laps walking each direction then get them to do 1-2 laps trotting? What are your thoughts? Is morning or evening better time to train n before food right?

Sorry for all the questions... Thanks in advance


----------



## Connie P

Cassie I need a bit of time to sit and catch up on this thread - will try to do that sometime today.  (((HUGS)))


----------



## cassie

Penny is packing her bags soon...




I will miss her so much...


----------



## cassie

lol did I scare you all? lol don't worry she isn't going for ever... just having a little trip to my friends house. she is going to help him wean his foal. I'll try get some pics of them together she is going on Sunday probably. his foal is a riding pony lol and is probably going to be bigger then Penny already LOL but Penny won't care.

she will probably be gone for a week or two then back home where she belongs and back into training hee hee!!

I have lunged her twice now and will do so again before she goes once or twice, going to give her a bath tomorrow if the weather is good for me



and make her nice and clean for her trip



will take a pic if I do



I have just put them onto a new supplement which is a really good coat conditioner Smartie is already looking SOOO good!! YEAH! the girls you can't really tell as much as they are SOOO dirty and SOOO fluffy LOL.

just thought I would let you all know what was happening.

I was going to leave it at my first post n not say anything else lol but I thought that would be a bit mean and you might not forgive me LOL it was a little fun hehe.

anyway will keep you updated with how she is and when she is back





oh I did another leading lesson with Finn



he is slowly learning. na he is doing pretty good I'm proud of my man! he just can't seem to work out that he CAN trot with a halter on! any suggestions? he won't trot for me


----------



## JAX

Long driving whip with a plastic grocery bag tied to the end of it usually gets my lazy ones going... I just shake it behing them i dont actually have to use the whip on them.


----------



## AnnaC

I think Jax has mistaken Finn for Penny. Yes we have used the idea of a plastic bag/lunge whip with youngsters in their yearling/2yo years in the round pen, but not with a 5 month old foal.

Cassie, will he trot with you when playing in the pasture (no headollar or anything) Try to get him to do this first as a game. Then pop the headcollar on (no lead) and try again - try to get him alongside you. Then maybe try with a lightweight lead/even a piece of string so the normal weight of the lead doesn't put him off. Some babies really have a problem with getting the trot when being led, but if you are doing this without help, give the above a try.

If you can get a helper, then have them quietly follow you while leading him at the walk, give the command to trot on and have the helper click/clap hands/shush/even flap their coat to get Finn to move forward alongside you (lots of praise when he does!!) But please remember that you MUST remain by his shoulder, do NOT try to lead him by being ahead of him. Also try increasing your walking stride as he trots/jogs along rather than 'running' yourself - a human suddenly changing pace alongside a baby learning to trot on the lead, can be very off putting/even scarey to the small person!

Good luck - Finn will get it in the end. And good luck with Penny, do keep us updated how she is coping with her new 'job'.!


----------



## cassie

Lol thanks Jackie and Anna  yeah im going to try the bag trick with suzie lol who loves to be lazy but I'll try what you suggested with Finn Anna thank you



yeah I always try to remain at his shoulder he is doing really well in general it's just if he gets scared of something or confused like if I try to move him to fast ( I am trying to be patient lol I think I am doing o.k for my first time training a horse lol) then we take quite a few streps backward so right now I'm just going to master the walk on I got it this morning that he was walking without me holding te treat right out in front I could hide it on my other side n then bring it out when I asked him to stop I'm going to work on that tomorrow as well... How often do u think I should have these sessions with him? At the moment I am trying to do it every 2nd day but as I have tomorrow off I'll prob give him another go then. But would love to know what you would suggest please





Will let you know how we go with penny it will put my own weaning of Finn back a week or two but that's ok lol more time to save up for the gelding lol

Thanks for the advice


----------



## cassie

Cool will try that today thanks Diane



it's a lovely day here so they are all finally going to get baths lol before the real cold sets in


----------



## MeganH

What time do you normally get to work with him? I wonder if I can watch on cam


----------



## cassie

sorry Megan I should have come in and read your post LOL I was just working with him LOL

n then he was working on me LOL while I gave him his first real bath LOL I think I'm as wet as he is hee hee

I usually work on him in the morning... I will let you know when I do so again



n will turn the cam on just for you


----------



## cassie

I know that everyone is very busy watching all the lovely new mares that are on here... but I didn't want to hijack anyones thread lol so here is the video I took of Finn and my old boy Kingston playing hee hee SO CUTE! I love my boys, they had such fun together, and play even better now, I have to try get my camera out there when they are playing again LOL

hope you all like it and it makes you laugh



I know we all need a laugh every now and then.

And yes my Finnley man is VERY chubby and fluffy LOL he is sooo snuggable right now LOL

just click on the pic and it will take you to the clip


----------



## Eagle

Cassie that is so cute! thanks for sharing


----------



## MeganH

Gosh, Finn has grown! That was so cute! Ricky will full on chase my dogs but the dogs know to run on the porch and he can't follow lol


----------



## AnnaC

Oh brilliant Cassie - thanks for posting it. Finn is looking really good, Suzie too bless her. But I just adore Kingston, he is simply gorgeous - how old is he? He certainly doesn't act like an old dog!

How is Penny getting on - any chance of a pic of her and her new companion?


----------



## cassie

Your welcome Finn loves playing with Kingston



lol n Kingston likes playing back... Sometimes lol

Last night I could hear them running around (they are now in the paddock right next to my window hehe and they are so funny!!) wish I had the camera out there lol

Anna Kingston will be 12 years old this year my gorgeous man He had his cruciate ligament operated on two years ago and you wouldn't know it now





They are neighing at me for breakfast lol I better go and feed them lol not that Suzie or Finn need it lol funny kids!!

Penny is doing really well! The foal has gone now.... To her new home, and penny is keeping the mum company at the moment... Hoping to go out and see them tonight maybe. it's hard wi daylight savings gone gets darker so much quicker



penny will probably come back after the royal Easter show (a big show in Sydney going for 2weeks starting on thursday)

I dnt have any pics of her might see if Cameron can take some for me... She is probably fat as he has heaps of grass at the moment lol

Quick question.... I noticed Finn had runny poop about 2weeks ago so I wormed them all... But he still has quite runny poop it isnt frquent or anything just when he does poop it isn't firm stools at all. I was wondering should I worm him again? With something different? Or could it be something else?

Thank you


----------



## bannerminis

Loved the video of Finn and Kingston. They are so cute together.

My cheasapeake is 12 this yr too and its the first yr he has looked old


----------



## cassie

Thank you Karina



I love Kingston he is such a speical dog =D

they are cute together lol its good because Finn has a playmate at the moment





Kingston only goes in with them at night time and then back out in the big yard during the day


----------



## AnnaC

I wouldn't worm Finn again Cassie - worming too often is not a good thing to do and can upset the balance in his tummy anyway. Just keep an eye on him for now, but with his past tummy troubles, I would rather he stayed a little on the loose side than too dry with his poos.

Thanks for the news about Penny bet you cant wait to have her home again! I cant believe Kingston is 12, he really looks a lot younger.


----------



## cassie

Ok thanks Anna I feel the same way... N it's not constant just when he poos it's very sloppy... Dad wanted to know if I was going to do something but I dnt really want him to firm up to much n have colic again so I guess I'll just keep washing his bum every day lol n keeping an eye on him... I was thinking it could be because I had started changing their feed over but I'm pretty sure it was happening before I started... So I dnt know what's caused it...


----------



## cassie

Oh yeah Kingston is the man!! =D he Is such a character and does not act his age at all



he was very fat for a while but since we have changed his feed and dropped the weight he is doing so well



love my king  thanks anna


----------



## Eagle

How is Finn doing Cassie?


----------



## AnnaC

Was just going to ask the same question myself - come on Cassie, we need news of our fav littlle man.


----------



## cassie

haha




sorry girls been so involved with everyone else didn't realise you had all written here LOL naughty Cassie





Finn is doing SOOO well!!! I love my little man SOO much!!

he is the perfect little first foal! so loving and kind! he doesn't act coltish much at all anymore! even though the deed hasn't been done yet LOL half tempted not to geld him yet LOL but no it needs to be done so the sooner the better! he is SOO fluffy! lol cutie little man!

I have put Suzie and Finn in with Smartie and he absoloutly loves Finn!! (they got in by accident and Finn was happily following Smartie around





The other day, Finn was lying down asleep under a tree and Smartie was standing guard just next to him! wish I had my camera with me, but I did take some pics the other day of ty them all together I'll upload them later tonight! 

Penny is still at Camerons house... I think he loves her LOL he doesn't want to give her back LOL I msgd him the other day asking if her feet need doing as the others need theirs done and said that I'll come pick her up if she does and he said "no she is fine she can wait till next time, her and squirt (the mum) lie down together under the tree LOL"

I don't know if I will be able to get her back LOL

Thanks for asking about my little chunky muffin man! he is the love of my life LOL and even if he is nothing amazingly special to look at he is SOO special to me!


----------



## Eagle

Cassie I won't give you a lecture but you know how I feel about big horses and minis especially an annoying colt. Please be careful cos all it takes is one playful kick in the head and bye bye Finn.


----------



## cassie

Eagle said:


> Cassie I won't give you a lecture but you know how I feel about big horses and minis especially an annoying colt. Please be careful cos all it takes is one playful kick in the head and bye bye Finn.


Thanks Renee





I am being very careful



they are not out with him 24/7 and mainly only out there when I can watch the are in a large paddock and Suzie watches Smartie very closely and gets cranky at him if he gets too naughty lol I won't have Finn out with Smartie alone, as you say its not worth the risk.

They go into their own paddock at night and when I can't watch but they enjoy being out in the big paddock with Smartie, generally they eat the LONG grass lol and Smartie loves having companions 

Thanks for the advice


----------



## cassie

some piccies from the other day for you








Finnley LOVES Kingston LOL


----------



## cassie

we just found out we have had our first fall of snow for the season yippee 

of course far away from us but still its exciting



certainly cold enough brrr


Suzie mumma loving the grass






what a cheeky face lol

thought you might like to see how those two drawing turned out



Renee loved them, and kept showing them to everyone hehe

glad they both turned out pretty good lol

sorry for the reflection of the pic was running out of time n my camera died just after (of course lol)


----------



## cassie

woops sorry heres the other pic LOL

ok for some reason the pic doesn't want to load. sorry will have to do it another time, I think maybe the boys are on the net and slowing it down... will try to repost the pic in the morning... its less then 1mb should load easily but isn't sorry.


----------



## Eagle

Ok we will wait



They look great Cassie, is Finn a little on the fat side? what is eating other than milk and grass?


----------



## cassie

haha yeah he is a bit fat! he has decided that mummas food is good to eat! he hogs Suzie's food a bit thinking that maybe I should put Suzie's feed up a bit higher on the fence so he can't reach? what do you think? he has also got about 3 inches of FLUFF all over him lol which doesn't help the matter but he is a little fat. I'm going to be getting him gelded and weaning him in the next month so I'm guessing that will help.

headed to bed now night everyone


----------



## Eagle

night sweetie


----------



## AnnaC

Love the pics Cassie, they are all looking great, if a little on the portly side!! I'm not sure that with the amount of grass you have at the moment and their hay, they should be getting any extra food? I know you like to 'look after' your children, but please be careful - if Finn is going to be gelded in a few weeks he needs to be fit rather than fat to cope with a GA, plus, did you post elsewhere that you have been trying to lunge Suzie to get her a bit fitter, but you are finding that she is lazy and uninterested?? She needs to lose some weight Cassie before starting work. If you want to feed both of them something then find a straight balancer which will just give them the vital vitamins and minerals and not extra 'bulk' - a cupful for Suzie and half for Finn will be fine.

I know my girls are mostly pretty fat, but they do lead more 'natural' lives than a lot of minis. Since Xmas they have been slowly using up their fat 'reserves' just as wild horses would do, and they are now down naturally to a sensible healthy weight ready to start all over again as the Spring grass begins to grow. They are now running some 38 acres of fields with open gates, continually walking searching for grazing, eating down all the rushes and rough areas that they have so far ignored. I watch them carefully and 'pull out' those that I feel might be starting to lose a bit more than I like and put them in with my oldies who do have access to good grass and free choice hay. But I know my girls are feeling good - even those expecting babies in July - because at least once a day they set off for a mad race and chase around their fields, zooming from field to field at a rate of knots and at the end of it all they are barely puffing!!

I know you are moving into your winter months and obviously dont want them to lose too much weight at this time of year, but please be careful and watch them carefully? .

OK, here endeth the lesson! LOL!!

((((HUGS))))


----------



## MeganH

I have been trying to post on here for a while but keep getting interrupted and never getting to finish.

Finn has gotten so big! I love his sweet face. He looks like he is scheming to get into trouble all the time like Ricky does lol.


----------



## cassie

lol he looks big Megan but really is still only 28" tall hehe, wide yes he is big tall he is little LOL he is actually a very good boy



he loves playing with Kingston but is very well behaved to me now. hardly ever bites me and hasn't reared up on me in months I'm so proud of him!! just have to concentrate on the halter lessons which he is slowly getting the hang of typical boy lol

thanks for the advice Anna,

Suzie is doing well I"m not worried about her weight at the moment, I have just started transferring them onto a new diet called Formula 3 it is a good show conditioning feed and already Suzie has started losing that tummy and gaining some top line. usually they go into a paddock where there is hardly any grass at night and out into their nice paddock during the day but I have left them in their night paddock today and will let them into the grass for a few hours this arvo. I usually give them a small biscuit of hay for the both of them at night a long with their feed, and I was thinking I might start giving Finn his own feed bowl. that might help. what do you all think?

we have HEAPS of grass at the moment  thats the reason why they aren't out in the paddock 24/7 or they wouldn't be able to move!

Anna the reason why I haven't just got them on grass as Suzie loses condition really fast! she has a fat tummy but you can feel her ribs on top which I hate. with her getting the little bit of feed at night and grass during the day she still has a little bit big tummy but has that nice topline that I love.

I'll take some pics of her and Finn in their night paddock when I go home for lunch and you can all see what you think.

how long until colts are able to reproduce? I'm just wondering if I should maybe concentrate on getting Finn's weight down and get him gelded later? should I geld him before I wean him? or is it ok for me to wean him off now?

sorry for all the questions, I guess its good for me to ask the questions I have been thinking in my head for a while os I can do something about them lol will take some better pictures at lunch and you can see what you all think if you don't mind


----------



## Sandy B

He is so cute Cassie and I love momma! She is such a gorgeous color!


----------



## cassie

he turned 6 months last weekend





I took some pics when I let them out at lunch time Finn had a great time running around chasing poor Kingston and bucking and carrying on! he even bit King!



was so funny though he sure isn't scared of him lol its the other way round now I think.

will try upload them tonight... but it may not happen as... Renee your going to hate me for this.... but guess what night it is!!!!






DOWNTON ABBEY SEASON 2 NIGHT!!!! I'm going to make Lemon Pudding for Dessert as it is freezing here lol brr

I'll try post the pics while its cooking



they are funny LOL


----------



## cassie

Thank you Sandy



they are both in winter fluff at the moment. usually she looks like this


----------



## LittleRibbie

Hi Cassie and Good Morning Diane, Finally a few quick minutes to myself!!! Cassie, Finn is just darling and I loved watching his little videos. Dont feel bad as Cam is being weaned only this week....bad i know but have had zero free time and I wanted to be here for safety sake the first day or 2. Hes getting better but just really wanted a little milk with his cereal the first couple days.....Its been worse for me because i hate hearing him call for his Momma. Finn is the same color as Cam...deep rich color bay. Cam looks like hes got a tubby tummy but I have to get Skiffs help to clip his belly. He actually looks better than I thought he would...just need to finish his tummy to see where we really need to work on feeding program.

Well I have till the end of the month and then school will be closed, along with our snack bars and I will have lots more time to get on and chat. miss you all lots and hope all is well.Diane, prayers still heading out for your daughter.


----------



## Eagle

Heidi is coming back



Boy have we missed you



I watch Cam sometimes and he is getting so big.

Cassie I personally would take them off food if they have so much grass, it isn't healthy for foals to be chubby, it is like children



My girls only get hard food in the last trimester and four months of milking unless I have lush grass then I will stop hard food after 3 months. They can have some hard food if it snows and they have to stay in the stables cos they don't keep as warm when they are standing still. If you can geld him soon I would do it and then wean him cos it would be less stressful, once you have penny back you can wean him and put Finn with her for a month or so before returning them to Suzie.

I am not going to even mention your Lemon pudding and TV night


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Cassie, Finn is adorable! Its funny how all that fuzz makes them look even bigger. We had a mare, that we never clipped, and always thought she was so fat, and our biggest one. We clipped her this year, and wow! She looked small! I couldnt believe it was the same mare! So glad you are having such a great time with Finn! You can tell he has a good "grandma"! Hehe


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

We just put a mineral block out in each pasture with ours.


----------



## cassie

LittleRibbie said:


> Hi Cassie and Good Morning Diane, Finally a few quick minutes to myself!!! Cassie, Finn is just darling and I loved watching his little videos. Dont feel bad as Cam is being weaned only this week....bad i know but have had zero free time and I wanted to be here for safety sake the first day or 2. Hes getting better but just really wanted a little milk with his cereal the first couple days.....Its been worse for me because i hate hearing him call for his Momma. Finn is the same color as Cam...deep rich color bay. Cam looks like hes got a tubby tummy but I have to get Skiffs help to clip his belly. He actually looks better than I thought he would...just need to finish his tummy to see where we really need to work on feeding program.
> 
> Well I have till the end of the month and then school will be closed, along with our snack bars and I will have lots more time to get on and chat. miss you all lots and hope all is well.Diane, prayers still heading out for your daughter.


YAY Heidi!! I have missed you so much!! thank you for stopping by!! would love to see some piccies of Cam



if you don't mind ?? PLEASE!!! I check in on them every now and then he is so big and gorgeous! any plans on more foals for you guys?

has Cam been gelded yet? just wondering how he went if he has been?

Finn will be gelded soon.... lol if I can make myself do it! lol

so glad to see you around!!! please check in more often and I'm more then happy for you to hijack my thread if you like







Eagle said:


> Heidi is coming back
> 
> 
> 
> Boy have we missed you
> 
> 
> 
> I watch Cam sometimes and he is getting so big.
> 
> Cassie I personally would take them off food if they have so much grass, it isn't healthy for foals to be chubby, it is like children
> 
> 
> 
> My girls only get hard food in the last trimester and four months of milking unless I have lush grass then I will stop hard food after 3 months. They can have some hard food if it snows and they have to stay in the stables cos they don't keep as warm when they are standing still. If you can geld him soon I would do it and then wean him cos it would be less stressful, once you have penny back you can wean him and put Finn with her for a month or so before returning them to Suzie.
> 
> I am not going to even mention your Lemon pudding and TV night


I tried distracting Finn while Suzie ate her dinner but it didn't work lol he is strong when he wants to be LOL

I'm going to post the pics of both of them this afternoon, and can you all tell me if you think it would be ok for me to geld him with his current weight? I want to geld him soon so I can wean him, but Anna said I shouldn't geld him if he is to fat. so if you could take a look when I post them and see what you think for me please??

I want to get Suzie into show condition so thats the reason she is on feed at the moment, the sooner I get Finn gelded and weaned the better



So I will upload the photos shotly.

hehe it was brilliant, except.... we have finished season 2!!!!!






Titanic will be sarting on Sunday so thats ok, but wow what a cliff hanger!!





I wonder if you guys could pray for me at the moment? I've got my excema back REALLY bad on my hands! I have to wear gloves all the time and its so sore and gross they are really swollen and it hurts even to move my fingers to type. I have an appointment to see a naturpath on Tuesday so hoping she will tell me what it is thats causing this, I'm stocked up on pain meds and mum has just got me some antibiotics but I'm meant to be working the weekend at the vets both Saturday and Sunday, and with my hands how they are I don't know how I will be able to handle it!!





so your prayers are appreciated at the moment.

Thanks







LittleBittyBritches said:


> Cassie, Finn is adorable! Its funny how all that fuzz makes them look even bigger. We had a mare, that we never clipped, and always thought she was so fat, and our biggest one. We clipped her this year, and wow! She looked small! I couldnt believe it was the same mare! So glad you are having such a great time with Finn! You can tell he has a good "grandma"! Hehe


Thanks Kara





I love my little man so much!! he has two dark blue eyes and I love going out there in the morning and seeing the blue shine in the sun hehe





yeah I'm kinda wanting to clip him again so we can see if he really is FAT or if its just fluff... last time we did it the change was amazing.

here are some before and after pics.





lol and that was in the middle of summer!!!!! I know he is overweight but I wonder how much (weight) he would lose if I clipped him again....



would have to rug him up all winter I suppose.... lol hmmm


----------



## cassie

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Cassie, as Renee has said, with that awesome grass they're on, you can get just a "supplement" that contains vitamins and minerals and feed that to them. That should be enough with all the lush pasture, and help trim up some of that chubbiness on that cute "little" boy!!
> 
> He's just so cute! Give him a cuddle and a kiss from Auntie Diane!


they have a mineral block well I should say HAD lol Kingston decided that he needs more minerals LOL He LOVES it! funny dog I hear him grinding his teeth on it funny thing! I try to keep a mineral block in with them at all times.

so do you think I should have them out on the grass 24/7? nd no hard feed? its really a big paddock and heaps of grass.... I didn't want them to explode with that grass tummy...

Thanks Diane



will do. he is such a snuggle bug and always loves a cuddle!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Oh Cassie, Cassie, Cassie....I wish I had your beautiful pastures....cant you just loan me some of your pretty grass for a wee bit!!! What I wouldnt give!!

My poor guys get this yucky florida sand with bits of dried up weedy looking things....so I have to feed and hay.

PS Cassie, does Finn drop alot of his grain....had Cams teeth checked and all is well but he still seems to be dropping lots...just wondering if this is a youngster thing...its almost like he plays while eatting and is not focused on his food just everything and everyone else. He walks around his stall while chewing and eatting....wierdo!


----------



## Eagle

Heidi my Dipinto still makes a mess when eating and he is 2



He is also a bucket tipper which drives me nuts.

Diane and Anna we need to think this through together to help Cassie. We all have different set ups and needs but I am sure that together we can work it out.

I don't show my mares when they have a foal Cassie so I don't have to worry about what they look like but grass is the best thing for horses so if and when you have it I would give only that with a mineral supplement.

If you want to show Suzie and get her fit then you should wean Finn as he doesn't need any extra food right now.

Diane gelding should only take 2 weeks to get over so doing it whilst he is on mum will keep him relaxed and prevent any damage to the area whereas it could take him quite a while to be weaned as Cassie doesn't have other boys for him to move in with. He is prone to colic so so we need to keep him as stress free as possible.

Anna I agree that gelding isn't a good idea when he is fat so that throws a spanner into the works





One option would be to wean him and then geld him in the spring once he is in shape. Cassie could you borrow a friends foal (mini of course) to put in with Finn for the winter? That would be the easiest option, this way you can control Suzie and Penny's diet whilst Finn is out playing with his friend. Please don't tell me you intend to put Finn in with Smarty cos I will





What do you all think ?


----------



## MeganH

lol chubby little Finn.. I would wonder what he looks like clipped too, Cassie. What is the weather like there? Is it hot? He sure has a lot of fur. Ricky is not shedding like Laney has.. but it is chilly at night this week so I am glad. I wish we had your grass too... it is just the beginning of spring but I am hoping the grass comes in much better then it is looking at this point. We have weeds we didn't have last year.


----------



## AnnaC

Oh goodness what can I say!! I'll just light another cigarette to give me some brain power!!





Ok, right. Cassie, here we are running into our Spring and then Summer, so you must be coming into Autumn and then your winter? Do you have shows late Autumn and during the winter - taking into consideration that it will take around 2+ months to get Susie near towards show condition if you want to present her to the best of your (and her) ability? Plus that is the time you are thinking of sending her and Penny away to stud if you are going to breed for next year. So I think you must soon decide whether it will be showing or breeding before you go much further as it will make a difference with what we can recommend for Suzie over the next couple of months.

As far as Finn is concerned, I dont think you should be in a rush to geld him while he is this 'tubby'. He does need to be weaned from the girls, so how were you intending to do that anyway? As Renee said, the very best way to wean - and extremely good for Finn himself - would be to find another colt as a companion. Goodness if someone offered to take one of my colts for several months I would jump at the chance! The girls could then go back out with Smartie and make him very happy, and the colts could share the nice grassy paddock together. Having Finn gelded in the Spring would be fine. To wean him anyway you are going to have to get him away from Suzie, nothing to do with having him gelded, plus if you put him back with her he may well try to comfort feed even months after weaning. Also if you are breeding from Suzie and Penny, they will have to be kept apart from Finn - I know you had the girls with Smartie when they were pregnant, but I do think you were lucky as it is not usually a good idea to have geldings in with pregnant mares as it can cause the mares to absorb the fetus, but maybe Smartie being an older horse.......................

And yes I do think that you could leave Suzie and Finn on the grass 24/7 for the moment (if weaning Suzie will obviously have to come off the lush grass, but it will do nothing but good for Finn's system) and just give them a balancer or as you call it a mineral and vitamin supplement, and make sure that Finn has his own bowl and eats his own amount.

So lots to think about before you decide which way you want to handle things! Make a list of your 'aims' for each horse (Penny included of course) and then see if you can work out the best way to do them.

Not sure I have said anything here that actually helps - it's nearly midnight here and I'm flagging somewhat, need my bed LOL!! But I do know that you will do the best you can Cassie, you always do and are such a good Momma to your chips and Smartie, they are all very lucky to have you.





Sorry, gotta go my friends - the old brain is clogging up and I've just made 8 typing mistakes in the last sentance!!

Nite nite xx


----------



## cassie

*HI Girls, sorry if I make a mess with this my hands are still REALLY sore and swollen, I can't do anything at the moment which I am HATING!!!!*

*ok I will try to answer all your questions, please know that I have all my horses interests at heart and want to do what is best for ALL of them!*

*Heidi Finn is a little munching machine lol hence the extra weight! he gobbles up everythng and never makes a mess LOL funny little man!*

*ok going to try and get you guys all up to speed with everything that is happening.*

*putting my stuff in bold so we don't get them all confused lol*



Eagle said:


> Heidi my Dipinto still makes a mess when eating and he is 2
> 
> 
> 
> He is also a bucket tipper which drives me nuts.
> 
> Diane and Anna we need to think this through together to help Cassie. We all have different set ups and needs but I am sure that together we can work it out.
> 
> *Thanks for all your help with this everyone... always need your wisdom with each new stage *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't show my mares when they have a foal Cassie so I don't have to worry about what they look like but grass is the best thing for horses so if and when you have it I would give only that with a mineral supplement.
> 
> If you want to show Suzie and get her fit then you should wean Finn as he doesn't need any extra food right now.
> 
> *exactly my thoughts Renee, but up till now I couldn't work out which one I should do first...*
> 
> Diane gelding should only take 2 weeks to get over so doing it whilst he is on mum will keep him relaxed and prevent any damage to the area whereas it could take him quite a while to be weaned as Cassie doesn't have other boys for him to move in with. He is prone to colic so so we need to keep him as stress free as possible.
> 
> Anna I agree that gelding isn't a good idea when he is fat so that throws a spanner into the works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One option would be to wean him and then geld him in the spring once he is in shape. Cassie could you borrow a friends foal (mini of course) to put in with Finn for the winter? That would be the easiest option, this way you can control Suzie and Penny's diet whilst Finn is out playing with his friend. Please don't tell me you intend to put Finn in with Smarty cos I will
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you all think ?


*there is no way that I would put Finn in with Smartie by himself! he is much to small and doesn't know how to stand up for himself. Suzie will stand up to Smartie and won't let him be naughty with her, so Finn would only go in with Smartie if Suzie or Penny were there. I wouldn't risk my baby alone with Smartie.*

*I have just sent a message to Sandy across the road who has a colt (storm) from the year before last and her stallion (Pig) asking her if I could borrow Storm* *of if Finn could spend some time over at her property. she has heaps of grass at the moment to so it would be perfect. will let you all know what she says when I hear back.*

*please believe me when I say I am trying everything to keep all my horses happy and healthy and I never once would try and hurt them or cause them harm! Finn has always been a chubba wubba and I guess when I am out there all the time it is hard for me to see if he is overweight of not. Sorry I didn't post up those pics last night. I was exhausted and fell asleep at 8pm. lol doesn't help when I can't do anything. grrr*



Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> I think you've got it, Renee. I don't know much about gelding, as I said, and CERTAINLY not enough to even make any kind of "educated" guess about such things. But, I am concerned about his weight and his being prone to colic. I wasn't even thinking about the showing of Suzie and Penny, but they will need to be gotten into shape for showing, as you say, and weaning Finn from Suzie will help her get into condition that much faster.
> 
> *Weaning Finn and getting his weight down (now that I am aware of him being TOO fat) is my main priority at the moment.*
> 
> *I odn't know if I WILL show Suzie and Penny in the spring but I thought I would try get them into shape to see how they would look and just to have a bit of fun with them.*
> 
> I think it would be perfect to get him weaned first and getting him a buddy for weaning is a great idea! For all the reasons with the girls, and more so, that he doesn't need all that extra calories he's getting. With his steady diet of grass, he should wean very easily and the grass should keep his system going strong. Weaning with a buddy is certainly easier, and would keep his mind active and the romping with a friend would be good for his weight loss, as babies tend to play HARD with each other! It doesn't really take that long, and I would hope it will make a difference in his weight quickly. Then it's just the matter of getting the extra weight off him so he's ready for his surgery.
> 
> If you can't get a buddy, then it will be harder on him, since in another few months you can't keep him with the girls.
> 
> Is there a reason to wait until spring to geld him, other than his weight? I would think a "non-fly" season would be ideal for healing, rather than when the bugs start to arrive? But he certainly will take some time to drop some of this weight and be in shape for gelding.
> 
> *no reason to wait for Spring at all. I wanted to get him done as soon as possible. but his being overweight as you girls have said is a concern and is the only reason why I would wait.*
> 
> Like I said, the gelding part I don't know anything about. But weaning I do and I guess my main concern is getting him weaned and getting his weight down safely as it concerns me to see all the extra weight he's carrying on his little frame.
> 
> So, I think you're on to something, Renee. I can't wait to hear what Anna says.


*ok I am probably just going to stir up trouble here but I really hope you don't think I am a bad owner by the amount of weight Finn has. I honestly would NEVER try to make him fat and I just thought it was the winter fluff he has at the moment.*

*Thank you for your help. Sorry If I sound rude I guess we all just hate to hear we are doing something wrong when it comes to the care of our horses.*



MeganH said:


> lol chubby little Finn.. I would wonder what he looks like clipped too, Cassie. What is the weather like there? Is it hot? He sure has a lot of fur. Ricky is not shedding like Laney has.. but it is chilly at night this week so I am glad. I wish we had your grass too... it is just the beginning of spring but I am hoping the grass comes in much better then it is looking at this point. We have weeds we didn't have last year.


*Thank you Megan *



* yeah I really want to clip him now hehe. the weather has been really nice but then we got a really cold change and it has been freezing. coldest it has been in over 80 yearsfor this time of year apparently. lol but the weather has warmed up a little for now but it will get cold again soon.*

*lol we have had an excellent grass season this summer *



* all that rain that we had was really good *



*  our cows are looking brilliant! I wish you guys could have some more grass too... I can't imagine not having nice grass *





*Sorry Anna, I tried to multi quote your post aswell but it didn't take silly thing LOL*

*um to answer your questions... if I haven't answered them already...*

*we do have late shows... not sure If I will take Suzie to any of those probably early spring ones I might take her to, as if I plan to put them both into foal I will do so late october early november I think.*

*as I said earlier I am not sure if I will take them to too many shows (don't have a float so I have to go with friends hehe) but I would just like to get them into show condition to see how they would look *





* I'm hoping that I will be able to use Storm as a weaning companion for Finn, haven't heard back from Sandy regarding that yet but as they are just across the road that would be the best option in my opinion. *



* I have learnt that Smartie is fine being in seperate paddocks from the girls as long as he can see them AT ALL TIMES lol funny man!! so if I breed them in the spring they won't go in with Smartie but will be next to him. I hope that is ok.*

*I hope you can all understand this...*

*doing as Anna suggested here is a list of my aims for my horses in no apparant order, just as I think of them lol.*

*- Wean Finn (big priority)*

*- Geld Finn (also big priorty)*

*-get weight off Finn and suzie*

*- continue halter training Finn*

*- continue lunging and getting Suzie and Penny ready for showing (not a definite that they will be shown)*

*- ride Smartie lots *



* can't leave my big man out *





*- October early November put Suzie and Penny into foal... maybe*

*- hopefully take the girls to one or two shows... maybe.*

*thats all I can think of at the moment I'm sure there are others lol *

*Thank you for your kind words Anna, I love my fur kids I know I don't know that much regarding them and I am wanting to learn more and I will make mistakes but I hope to learn from them to and become the best owner I possibly can for ALL of my horses.*

*Have a good night sleep Anna,** and Renee and Diane when you head to your chair *





*thank you all so much for taking the time out to help me with this.*

*I hope I have said nothing to offend and I only want to do what is best.*

*Thank you again.*

*much love to you all!!*


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Big HUGE hug to you Cassie! We all know you love your guys, and you are doing a wonderful job! You are such a great momma, and you are trying to do the right thing with them.


----------



## cassie

LittleBittyBritches said:


> Big HUGE hug to you Cassie! We all know you love your guys, and you are doing a wonderful job! You are such a great momma, and you are trying to do the right thing with them.


Thank you kara



you guys are all so awesome!!!

I heard back from Sandy



lol she is in Thailand at the moment lol WOOPS didn't know that

she said she gets back next Friday and we will talk then



so wait one more week and we will know whether Finn will have a buddy or not. until then, I will work something out so Suzie still gets her dinner but Finn doesn't... hmmm fun and games


----------



## AnnaC

WOW!! Cassie, what a wonderful post - hope it wasn't too difficult for you!

We all know what a good Momma you are to your horses, not many folks could do better than you do. It is just that time has moved on and now you are facing new decisions which will mean organising a new routine to keep everything running smoothly once again. I love it when life is all peace and calm, and absolutely hate it when I'm forced by circumstances (weaning, moving or separating animals etc) to change things - it gets me very stressed until it all settles down again, so I do know that things may be a bit difficult for you and the chips over the next few weeks.

But you will get it all organised and it WILL all settle down into an easy routine once again. You are doing everything RIGHT with your horses Cassie, you are certainly doing nothing wrong - it is just that you have reached a stage where things unfortunately have to follow a new 'path'.





Sorry you are not feel so good - take care of yourself my friend. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## Eagle

Cassie first things first, I am so sorry you are not well and of course I am praying for you.



Thank you for answering and I hope it wasn't causing you any pain.

We all know how much you love your fur kids and what a wonderful mummy you are so don't ever doubt that.



As Anna said it is just time to move on to the next stage. Finn looks great and a few extra pounds is not the end of the world (Lord I should know cos I am seriously over weight at the moment)





Please don't get upset and just tell us if we have over stepped the mark and hurt your feelings.



As for you being rude to us



I don't think that is possible and we are beyond upsetting at this point in our lives



Right girls?


----------



## cassie

Thanks girls  na I wasn't upset I guess I needed to hear it to get myself into action hehe

As of tomorrow smartie is going into the BIG paddock will be good for him as he took the last winter very hard and suzie abnd Finn will have run of the whole paddock 24/7



proud of me? Lol

My hands are very frustrating but we have gotten onto some new stuff which will hopefully fix the issue... Not


----------



## cassie

Woops dnt know what happened there that not isn't meant to be there lol anyway hope you all have a lovely day  night


----------



## cassie

Thanks Diane





I am on coconut oil for my hands LOL can you believe it? seems to be working the best finally! going out to do some halter training with Finn now





Smartie is in the big big paddock so Suzie and Finn are in the nice grass 24/7 I would still like to feed Suzie a little of the show conditioner so I was thinking of putting the feed bin on the fence out of reach of Finn? what do you think?

I had a play with mum's new camera all the way from Europe the other day  Finn liked showing off for the camera


----------



## cassie

ok well I tried uploading the pics but they didn't work so here we go again LOL

first is the pic of the two drawings I did for my friend who lost two of her mini's a week ago in a tragic car accident.





she loved the pics. 


now some Suzie and Finn pics





oh and Smartie said don't forget me LOL


brat lol


mumm n baby <3

more to come


----------



## izmepeggy

Hi Cassie, I just read your post and all I can say is " YOUR ONE REMARKABLE YOUNG LADY."..And I love coconut oil for hands,feet. and your hair.I put it in my horses mane and tail.Tames the wild look..LOL..Best wishes to you Cassie.You will always do the right thing by your Babies.


----------



## cassie

Finn loves playing with Kingston LOL poor King
















he is such a brat... lol his face looks really funny with him being so fluffy can't wait to see him in the spring all shedded out











Miss Suzie mumma, lol she has livamole all over her lol its a coat conditioner and she loves it LOL







little poser <3 I love mums new camera








a few more to come


----------



## cassie

Early autumn morning looking over our paddocks












love his fat little head hehe, can't wait to see it without all that fluff!


another one of his eye! 

hope you like all the pics


----------



## cassie

izmepeggy said:


> Hi Cassie, I just read your post and all I can say is " YOUR ONE REMARKABLE YOUNG LADY."..And I love coconut oil for hands,feet. and your hair.I put it in my horses mane and tail.Tames the wild look..LOL..Best wishes to you Cassie.You will always do the right thing by your Babies.


Peggy



I have missed you!! been delivering any babies lately? lol

oooh I'll try it for the horses manes =) thanks. yeah I love it, it smells so nice too



the only thing is that I can't do anything until it soaks in which takes FOREVER!! lol

thank you!

don't be a stranger


----------



## Eagle

Cassie those pics are just wonderful, thanks for sharing. They both have such wonderfully shiny coats.






If you are going to put them in the long grass field I wouldn't give anything else to them, Suzie's girth should be nearly half of what it is so don't worry, she won't starve.


----------



## cassie

lol your welcome Renee





thanks for the advice... I just get worried with Suzie when she is on grass only she gets a big tummy but has no top line and you can feel her ribs. I would like to give her a little handful of the show conditioner maybe just at night? to keep that top line nice... but if you think I shouldn't then I guess I could lol.


----------



## izmepeggy

cassie said:


> Peggy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have missed you!! been delivering any babies lately? lol
> 
> oooh I'll try it for the horses manes =) thanks. yeah I love it, it smells so nice too
> 
> 
> 
> the only thing is that I can't do anything until it soaks in which takes FOREVER!! lol
> 
> thank you!
> 
> don't be a stranger


Put it on at night and then put on rubber gloves..I know it sounds crazy...lol..In the morning wash your hands and you will see the difference..Also put it on your feet and put plastic bags on till morning..OKAY STOP LAUGHING...lol..but it works..I use bags from Subway but I don't think you have a Subway sandwich shop there..Try it..You have nothing to loss..


----------



## Eagle

I use cling film on my feet and then put a pair of socks on


----------



## izmepeggy

Renee, Now everybody knows our secret..


----------



## Eagle




----------



## izmepeggy

Cassie,I do clicker training..The first time Isaac was trimmed after I got him he was not standing still.So I asked my farrier to wait a minute,got a little feed and my clicker.Afterwards she said she wished other people would use clicker training.I started out target training and went from there.Peggy Hogen is a member here and she does remarkable work with clicker training..Check her out.. http://www.youtube.com/user/Peggasus09 I also have her as a friend on facebook and it's all about clicker training. https://www.facebook.com/groups/ClickerTrainingHorses/ She is a sweet lady and always ready to help..


----------



## cassie

izmepeggy said:


> Put it on at night and then put on rubber gloves..I know it sounds crazy...lol..In the morning wash your hands and you will see the difference..Also put it on your feet and put plastic bags on till morning..OKAY STOP LAUGHING...lol..but it works..I use bags from Subway but I don't think you have a Subway sandwich shop there..Try it..You have nothing to loss..


Thanks Peggy lol at the moment I think I am putting it on 7/8 times a day?? Lol this is killing me! I'm also putting lavender in it which helps to calm my skin, then I put cotton gloves on n do my work





Oh n we do have subway here.  everyone loves a subway sandwich will have to try that on my feet lol willing to try anything at the moment!! Just taken an antihistamine an antibiotic some nurofen n some Panadol!!! Grrr I'm hating this!



Eagle said:


> I use cling film on my feet and then put a pair of socks on


Oh great idea Renee  as I said will try anything!

Mum is saying I'm having to much sugar so she has me on this liver detox thing though I made some banana bread tonight so I indulged hehe but I'll try anything to get rid of this!!!!



izmepeggy said:


> Renee, Now everybody knows our secret..


You girls are hilarious thanks for making me laugh


----------



## cassie

izmepeggy said:


> Cassie,I do clicker training..The first time Isaac was trimmed after I got him he was not standing still.So I asked my farrier to wait a minute,got a little feed and my clicker.Afterwards she said she wished other people would use clicker training.I started out target training and went from there.Peggy Hogen is a member here and she does remarkable work with clicker training..Check her out.. http://www.youtube.com/user/Peggasus09 I also have her as a friend on facebook and it's all about clicker training. https://www.facebook.com/groups/ClickerTrainingHorses/ She is a sweet lady and always ready to help..


Oh thank you Peggy









I started Finn today and he is already starting to slowly get it though he gets distracted quite easily but he seems to always come back which is good



did it with his halter on this Arvo in the 2nd session n he was a little more distracted but still was a good boy for me



I'm really glad you do it too peggy. I think it will be really good for Finn 

Thanks again


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Cassie, you are a great artist! Those are so good! I want some of my horses. 

Lovely pics of your horses. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bannerminis

Cassie your pictures are gorgeous and you horses are looking fab and Finn really is the cheekiest chappie with the sweetest face. I love seeing updates on them.


----------



## cassie

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> The pictures are grand!!
> 
> I would think if Susie loses her topline, then giving HER a bit of the show conditioner is just fine. Lots of times horses on pasture get "grass/hay bellies" so giving her a few extra nutrients would certainly help her. And they should have a mineral salt block, which I'm sure you already have.
> 
> And, I use plastic wrap on my elbows -- which continually crack if I don't keep them oiled -- but I use Vitamin E (prick a hole in a capsule) + the coconut lotion. So, I guess the "secret" is everyone's secret!!!!


thanks Diane, yeah the coconut oil has been helping alot!! going to be sticking with that one I think



I have taken Finn completly off hard feed (except for when I am training him and he only gets 1 pellet when he does something I want him to





Suzie is getting a handful of conditioner at night and nothing in the morning will probably reduce that again but didnt want to take her off hard feed all together straight away and as Smartie still gets breakfast and dinner I did feel a little mean hehe I need to get a new mineral block for them which I will do tomorrow



but otherwise they are all doing well







LittleBittyBritches said:


> Cassie, you are a great artist! Those are so good! I want some of my horses.
> 
> Lovely pics of your horses. Thanks for sharing!


haha kara I can attempt drawing some of your gorgeous horses one time if you like, I like drawing and am always looking to practice and get better.

My success in these two does go to Renee, Diane and Anna who helped me ALOT!! as I had a short time frame to work in and the one of Ollie was expecially difficult one to do :s so THANK YOU!!! Diane, Renee and Anna! and all of you for supporting me



your the best friends!



bannerminis said:


> Cassie your pictures are gorgeous and you horses are looking fab and Finn really is the cheekiest chappie with the sweetest face. I love seeing updates on them.


thanks Karina



they are a little overweight at the moment, but that should hopefully be getting sorted out in the next week or two when I hopefully take Finn across the road for weaning yeah! lol

he is the sweetest little man! we had some friends come over this arvo (and your all going to be cross with me as I forgot my camera! bad Cassie) she has two little gorgeous girls! one 4 1/2 and one just turned 3 Tamsen and Sky



they came to see Finn for the first time and were a little nervous, but Finn always the people and kid lover was so good and at first stayed with me but after about 10 minutes he was following the girls everywhere!! watching us while we played on the swings playing with them and just putting his nose toward them wanting love and scratches! he was so good



had to share he is such a good little man!

Oh and he is doing so well with his leading training now! don't know if you all knew that I was trying clicker training with him, I know alot of people have different views with this and I am happy to hear comments



but he was just not advancing or interested in his leading training previously.

but since I have started teaching him clicker training (it is only his 4th lesson tonight



) he is already willing to walk around the paddock with me leading him (I couldn't get 5 steps from him before ) and he seems really eager to learn and thinks it as a game which is awesome. once I am happy with his leading and I think he has gotten the basics I will faze out the clickers and treats so he won't look for the clicker when he does something, but for now he is learning really fast and well. and I am so proud of him.





The royal Easter show finishes on Wednesday so I'm hoping Penny will be coming home shortly!!!  bet she will be fluffy as!! and I'm sure have a massive grass belly LOL but it will be good to see her home





thanks for checking in on my little herd



it means alot to me to have you guys here,

love to you all!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Well keep at it Cassie! You are great


----------



## MeganH

Love your drawings and all the pictures, Cassie! You will get your babies sorted. It is hard keeping them all how you want them. Ricky still has a belly.. Since the grass is coming in I need to take him off his hay. With all the running and pacing he did yesterday when he was in his pen and I had Laney and Tink out I think he will slim down. I also need to clip him.. am nervous and wish you could come help me. I bet if Ricky and Finn were together they would help each other get in shape! All the fun they would have!


----------



## AnnaC

Oh Cassie, those drawings were all from your talent, we only supported you and gave praise at your marvellous pictures, but I'm happy if you felt that we helped a little - it was such a wonderful idea of yours and the perfect gift for your friend Renee.

I've never tried clicker training myself, but I hear it can work very well with a lot of animals. It obviously suits Finn, so go ahead and keep using it - well done for giving it a try. And what a good little fella he is in keeping your friend's children entertained!


----------



## Wings

I LIVE!!!!

Hi All 

Sorry I've been gone for ages, I've had no computer for a month, computer problems for 2 and States and Nationals!



But I've missed everyone and their mares and bubs so much so it's great to possibly have my computer fixed and be back! Now I just have to catch up on everything





Cassie loving the Finn pics! He is such a snuggle bug, you just want to give him a big squeezy cuddle! I still don't see a blue eye but he is still adorable!

If you still want gelding advice this is what I do.

Since I wean after show season in early Autumn I geld anyone who will be gelded before they come off their mums. I find having their mother around afterwards makes them less upset but even more importantly since mum keeps moving THEY keep moving which is very important to help the operation site continue to drain.

Can't wait to see how fluffy he is middle of winter, he might give my fluffster Derby a run for his money in the wooly mammoth stakes!


----------



## cassie

MeganH said:


> Love your drawings and all the pictures, Cassie! You will get your babies sorted. It is hard keeping them all how you want them. Ricky still has a belly.. Since the grass is coming in I need to take him off his hay. With all the running and pacing he did yesterday when he was in his pen and I had Laney and Tink out I think he will slim down. I also need to clip him.. am nervous and wish you could come help me. I bet if Ricky and Finn were together they would help each other get in shape! All the fun they would have!


thanks Megan





I bet Ricky and Finn would have a blast together!!!! Running around and carrying on



oh man I wish we could put them together LOL no hope in that though





oh I wish I could help you clip him!! FInn was so good for his clip job thought he was getting a massage heehee just take it little bits at a time and let him get used to it



he will learn. oh and give him heaps of praise!!  are you thinking of showing him? 



AnnaC said:


> Oh Cassie, those drawings were all from your talent, we only supported you and gave praise at your marvellous pictures, but I'm happy if you felt that we helped a little - it was such a wonderful idea of yours and the perfect gift for your friend Renee.
> 
> I've never tried clicker training myself, but I hear it can work very well with a lot of animals. It obviously suits Finn, so go ahead and keep using it - well done for giving it a try. And what a good little fella he is in keeping your friend's children entertained!


Thank you Anna, having your support means so much to me



maybe in a day or two I'll take a video of one of his lessons and put it up for you all to see



did another lesson with him this morning before work and he was good for me again







Wings said:


> I LIVE!!!!
> 
> Hi All
> 
> Sorry I've been gone for ages, I've had no computer for a month, computer problems for 2 and States and Nationals!
> 
> 
> 
> But I've missed everyone and their mares and bubs so much so it's great to possibly have my computer fixed and be back! Now I just have to catch up on everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cassie loving the Finn pics! He is such a snuggle bug, you just want to give him a big squeezy cuddle! I still don't see a blue eye but he is still adorable!
> 
> If you still want gelding advice this is what I do.
> 
> Since I wean after show season in early Autumn I geld anyone who will be gelded before they come off their mums. I find having their mother around afterwards makes them less upset but even more importantly since mum keeps moving THEY keep moving which is very important to help the operation site continue to drain.
> 
> Can't wait to see how fluffy he is middle of winter, he might give my fluffster Derby a run for his money in the wooly mammoth stakes!


Bree we have missed you!!!!! glad you have sorted out your computer issues!! how are your babies doing? can we see some piccies please? whats happening with your gorgeous little colts? have you gelded them or are they staying as colts? are you selling them?

what do you think of Finn's weight? is he too fat for gelding at the moment? we have been worried about that which is why we were thinking of weaning before gelding. Thanks for your help





haha oh I forgot how fluffy Derby got last winter!! has he fluffed up as much yet?

Thanks for stopping by


----------



## Wings

Hey Cassie! The colts come off their mums this week, I'll bring the whole herd up to the yards and get the farrier out. They'll also get wormed and have their manes and tails brushed out and trimmed before they go out onto their winter paddock. Storm I'm hoping to run on as a future stallion but he has to prove himself in the ring first and a lot comes down to how he matures so he has a bit of a road ahead of him. Sterling will stay as a colt this year and will be up for sale, I'm hoping to get some show wins under his belt and get him into a show home. If he doesn't sell by the end of the next show season I'll geld him.

Derby is beign rugged at the moment, his last clip took off a fair bit of coat so he'll be playing catch up for awhile!

I find Finn's weight a little hard to read, he is very pony type right now so he will always look chunkier then my lot and throw in that coat he could be telling a few fibs. I always dig my hands into winter coats to check how the ribs and spine are actually covered and there has been the occasional 'fatty' turning out to be a little under what I like! I feel that once winter coat hits you really have to go by feel and not what you see.

Can you feel his ribs when you do that? How thick does his crest feel?

If you do think he is on the heavy side you could wean now and geld in spring instead as suggested. It won't hurt him!


----------



## Eagle

Cassie will you be around to watch Toffee and Sox tonight whilst I take Alby to school? Mary is worried that her equipage isn't working properly and the girls are getting close.

Can you let me know? Thanks sweety


----------



## cassie

hey renee yeah I'll have them up... I won't be able to watch from 1pm my time, have a doc appointment for my hands but I will check with marestare to make sure someone can watch when I can't





have a good night sleep





The Royal Easter show finishes tomorrow so Penny should be coming home soon!!! YAY


----------



## cassie

Girls I would love your advice if you have a minute? It has been raining on and off all day n the rain has real settled in tonight, but we are warned that a massive rain storm will be coming through tomorrow and it's meant to rain and storm all day... They say we could get a massive amount of rain tomorrow. The weather has dropped quite severely though it's not cold enough to warrant a fire. Yet... Smartie has his big rugs on but is out in the big paddock with no shelter at all... And Suzie and Finn are drenched they can go under the old cubby buti dnt know if they will...

Do you think I should move them to the stable paddock? N lock Suzie n Finn away at night n let smartie have the shelter of the stable?

What do you girls think I should do? They're Timmy's are VERY full of grass so a night in the stable would prob gbe good for both but I wanted to check before dad n I moved them tomorrow...? They are staying out there tonight's I will swap smarties rugs to dry ones in the morning, if Finn was weaned Suzie would have rugs on as well but that's ok.

Would love your thoughts plee





Oh went to the doc this afternoon bout my hands, she said I have quite a large chemical build up in my body n it's coming out in my hands... We are reducing the acidly foods n all sugars to get this cured but I might have to look at sorting something out at the vets.... Lol decisions decisions.


----------



## Eagle

I am sorry to hear that your hands are still giving you trouble Cassie, I hope they heal soon.

I personally would close them in as I hate to leave mine out in heavy rain. The rain here isn't like in England, when it rains it absolutely pours down and the temp. drops fast. What is smarty like in a stable? does he like it or not?


----------



## cassie

Thanks girls, should I do it only at night or during the day as well?

Smartie is ok in the stable as long as he can see Suzie n Finn at ALL times


----------



## cassie

I was thinking the same thingdiane






Setting the camera backup now I think I should have a little time left on it hopefully anyway would be useful then I and any of you lovely ladies who are wiling can watch him





Going to get some more stawthen they will be going in. Been pouring all night poor things are drenched


----------



## AnnaC

Cassie, as usual I'm muddled by your nights and days. For Finn's sake I would stable them overnight but not in the day - I would not keep hm off grass for more than 12 hours, it could cause trouble with his system again. So long as Smartie has his rugs (and brilliant if he will/has shelter overnight too) then Susie and Finn will be fine out during the day. If you decide to let them have the stable open during the day and that is the paddock with little grass, then dont offer them any hay in the stable (or outside), we need Finn to be outside consuming as much greenery as possible not guzzling dry hay if they choose to shelter for a while. Hay can come at night time if you have to shu them in again.

Gosh ths sounds so muddled (it's getting late and I need my bed!), hope you can understand?

Really hope your hands start to heal soon - I know how one can eat too much sugar, but where does all the 'acid' overdose come from?? What are you eating that is 'acid'?


----------



## Wings

If mine have their natural coat they get told to suck it up



And really, compared to some of the weather extremes in other mini owning parts of the world our guys don't get exposed to that much on the cold side of the scale.

If the grazing isn't particularly lush I'll chuck extra hay out for them but that's about it. Don't let my minis know how not spoilt they are



they'll move out!


----------



## cassie

we have left them out in the big paddocks as the rain has eased and its really muggy. finn is fine running around crazy and I have just put fresh rugs on Smartie

the rain is meant to get worse again anytime the temp is dropping but still not cold enough to make me get concerned for them getting too cold. Its just started raining again but unless the temp drops really bad I'll leave them out until tonight.

I can also cut a whole lot of grass and put it in their stable... the cattle yards have 6" long grass in there atm LOL

we got 50mm overnight exactly 2" and its meant to keep raining all week.

already had flash flooding in some areas. it is going over the dam but it would take quite a bit of rain to make it spill over again.

do you think moistening their feed when they go in at night could help Finn? I can put him on carafate again while we have this wet weather and put the rice bran oil in their feed to keep things moving. don't want colic!! lol

ok the lady looked into my eyes yesterday (stange I know lol) but its really good. she said I had a chemical build up in my system which we think is caused mainly from the vets. but my body is trying to get the chemicals out that I am reacting to and its coming through my hands. (if that makes any sense) chemical build up can also be caused by acidy food such as garlic and onion and fatty meats etc. so I'm going right back to fresh vegies and fruit. and making sure I eat alot of alkiline foods such as celery and red meats and fruit. my hands are starting to get better, the skin is peeling off which is horrible, yuo know the lines on the palm of your hand? mine are cracked and bleeding thats how bad it is and in the creases of my fingers which is why I can't straighten my hands out. I can't even wash my hair



mum has to do it for me...



but I'm getting better I have to take this yucky stuff morning and night and its gross. but its meant to help clean out my system. I also can't have bread or dairy food either. ahhh I love bread! lol but I think we are on the right track to getting my skin on track I just have to be really good with what I eat... and we are thinking I will have to wear gloves and face mask when at the vets or I have to give it up... :s don't know what to do there yet.

OK now the rain is here OMG my poor ponies!! its bucketing down! the weather has dropped but its still not freezing... will keep you all updated and will turn the camera on... I think I still have time on marestare. hopefully.

rain has stopped again which is good. meant to get worse tonight so i will bring them in


----------



## cassie

Thanks Diane





I have been making my own juice



I love watermelond carrot and apple, but watermelon has alot of sugar so I have been having celery carrot and apple have to get soem more apples and carrots when I do the banking.... I'm not allowed manderins



which are one of my fave fruits... but it will just be for a little while, so everything can clean out





oh n I have been squeezing lemons into my water and have been drinking heaps of water



so we shall soon have everything under control





praying for you aswell Diane!!! hope your feeling better soon!


----------



## MeganH

Oh my everyone who is sick needs to get better!

I have never heard of a chemical build up before, Cassie.. are your hands super dry and bleeding or is it something different? I worked at a vet and my last year I was pregnant and I hated being around all the chemicals. I was an assistant/nurse so I did a lot of cleaning and worked with the chemicals in the xray machines and everything else. I really hope you get better soon. It does not sound fun at all.


----------



## cassie

yeah they are really dry and cracked, but its from the excema and infection its yucky!

I think the chemical build up is my body reacting things that other people can handle normally (if that makes sense ) we are pretty sure I'm allergic to Sulphur and other things but we are still not 100% sure which is why I'm being extra careful. I'm lucky at the vets I work at we have one of the new digital xray machines



no chemicals to play with there so easy!

but I am dealing with bleach and medications and all the rest, I could be allergic to some animals as well and just everything has built up and boiled over LOL so to speak. I'm thinking of some more options at the moment, its been a dream of mine for ages to do something with guide dogs (dont know what you guys call it over there) but training dogs for blind people and that sort of thing... so going to look into something like that or maybe somethng with horses... just thinking at the moment but I dnt think I will be at the vets for to much longer


----------



## cassie

Ok girls, Suzie and Finn are in the stable with smartie on the verandah part hehe

Camera is up and running if anyone has time to have a look I dnt expect anyone to watch for me, I'll have them up on my laptop but if you would like to have a look please do... I'm hoping the camera will work through the night it's a bit strange, the first camera turned on and everything and I plugged it in expecting to see the charging light come on but it didn't so I tried a different cord, nothing. Tried the second camera nothing, tried a different lead nothing tried a different PowerPoint nothing lol so all I can workout is that it's fully charged fingers crossed anyways... Puzzle lol

I have given Finn a carafate just to be on the safe side and it won't hurt him to have one will be back in a few hrs but I have rubbed them down as best as I could they are still wet but warm so that's the main thing





Thanks my friends xx


----------



## Eagle

I can see them



8.50pm and they are quiet, Finn is down sternal and Suzie is standing by him.

chat later as I am making lunch


----------



## MeganH

LOL Finn is flat out in the spot light at 10:40pm Suzie is hoovering right by him


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

So sorry about your skin Cassie. Will say a prayer for your healing. Guide horses Cassie! That would be perfect! I can see little Finn now....


----------



## cassie

Thanks girls



as you can see Finn loves HIS stables lol n I love to see him n Suzie in it 

Hoping he isn't too cold but he looks content so I think he is fine n all that fluff would surely keep him warm



cutie kid

Well time for bed night all

I'm sure my precious girl n her handsome little boy will be find lol much better then out in the pouring rain!

Xx


----------



## Eagle

2.15am and the lazy little mite has finally got up


----------



## Eagle

cam is down, I wonder if it is the weather?


----------



## cassie

Not sure why can is down I can't get it started from inside though so it should be ok... Smartie might have knocked something loo brat that he is, Finn was certainly nice n comfy last night so I'm happy back to bed for a few hrs thanks Renee


----------



## Eagle

sweet dreams


----------



## cassie

Smartie the brat unplugged the cord! I thought I had put it in a Smartie proof spot... apparantly I was wrong LOL he always gets up to mischief when in the stable.

Suzie and Finn were really good.

as you say Finn is SOOO lazy when he is in the stable and sleeps all night long LOL

helped him lose some weight though LOL

its sunny at the moment but I don't know if the rain is meant to come back again or not, will probably put them back in tonight. they did really good and its probably good for Suzie as her tummy has gone down too LOL they have fluffed up alot more over night too.


----------



## cassie

Suzie and FInn are in for the night





the dam is meant to spill over the next few days... though unless we get a massive amount of rain here it won't effect us too much.

we got 100mm 4" in two days lol but no as much today.


----------



## Eagle

I have them up Cassie


----------



## cassie

Lol thanks Renee lol finn is already out flat lol sleeping with his eyes open! Brat!


----------



## cassie

I just had to let everybody know.... (although Renee already knows LOL)

Penny is Back Home!!!!!!

yay!! so excited to have my precious girl back where she belongs...

bit of a sad story behind it...

Cameron (the guy who had Penny) has his horses at his grandmas house, he only had his galloway Ricky, his Mare, and Penny. she has excellent facilites and he uses her car and float to go to shows and she helps with shows and the horses and all the rest....

well, Cameron and his Grandma have had a falling out... don't know the specifics but she has turned VERY nasty!!! she took Ricky and GAVE him to someone else!! without Cameron knowing!! Cameron was going to be doing more with him and apparantley its going to be very difficult for him to get him back




its so sad!! I don't know how a grandma can be so cruel to her grandson... but I don't know the particulars... so he wanted to get Penny and his mare out of the quick smart! so Penny has come back home and his mare has gone to a friends house until he can get it sorted with his nan. poor things! I'm just glad Penny is back home.

And of course I had to take some pictures of my pretty girl. she is fluffy as well LOL though not as fluffy as Suzie and Finn!!


everyone all together again






My beautiful Penny












so graceful hehe


Penny is not so sure she is glad to see Finn hehe

my fluffy Suzie, I think she is looking good, what do you all think?







and we can't forget the fluffy Yak Finn LOL


(you can see his blue eye in this pic



well I think I can anyway LOL)




click on the pics to enlarge them, I don't know why they never go big


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Yeah Penny! Sorry to hear about your friend. But glad Penny is in a safe place that she LOVES!


----------



## Equuisize

Gee Suzie is looking good, Cassie!

Good thing to have Penny back home. Sure don't need her getting mixed into

someone else's troubles. I still shake my head every time I see her and how

much she looks like Zoe.

Finn looks perfect...like a nice fluffy, getting ready for winter little boy.


----------



## cassie

Equuisize said:


> Gee Suzie is looking good, Cassie!
> 
> Good thing to have Penny back home. Sure don't need her getting mixed into
> 
> someone else's troubles. I still shake my head every time I see her and how
> 
> much she looks like Zoe.
> 
> Finn looks perfect...like a nice fluffy, getting ready for winter little boy.


hey Nancy, glad to see you around again have missed you



yeah they could be twins



(well Penny's sire does come from America LOL)

Thank you Suzie is my special girl I'm really hoping to show her in the spring and hope she will do well



she is as fluffy as a bear at the moment so hard to see how she is really looking, but I am really happy with how she is going





yeah I was so happy to have her back home, scary stuff all that.

haha he sure is ready for winter LOL gelding and weaning are the next steps for him, he is doing well with the leading and even trotted on the lead for me this morning FINALLY!!! lol

hey Nancy which foal is that in your avatar pic? she/ he is stunning!!


----------



## Eagle

Nancy welcome back



I didn't recognise you with that gorgeous new avatar, who is it? do tell





Cassie they look great and I am glad you got Penny home as yoou don't need to be caught up in someone's family feud


----------



## MeganH

SO glad to see Penny! Sorry about your friend though! I saw all the pictures on FB and was so excited lol


----------



## Equuisize

I'm hanging about just get frustrated that I can't access marestare for more than a couple minutes at a time, without the screen blacking out on me. I'm sure it has something to do with our AOL settings/just don't know what or which.

I always regret not having bred for a season, at this time of the year....I hope to watch someone else having one, to help my baby itch LOL

Gosh Cassie, if Suz is winter fluffy then she looks REALLY great under her hair...she looks quite svelte.

Oh, I just changed up my avatar....can't remember the last time I did that.

That is our #2 daughter, Zuni. We call her ZuniToons. We <3 her!


----------



## AnnaC

YEY!! PENNY IS HOME!!



:ThumbUp



:ThumbUp

Great to see her Cassie, she's looking really good, Cameron obviously took good care of her. So sorry to hear of his troubles with his Nan, really hope he can get his Galloway back. Tell him we are all thinking of him please.

Susie looks brilliant - she always does - and as for that gorgeous Finn, well he just needs loads of hugs and cuddles!


----------



## cassie

Equuisize said:


> I'm hanging about just get frustrated that I can't access marestare for more than a couple minutes at a time, without the screen blacking out on me.	I'm sure it has something to do with our AOL settings/just don't know what or which.
> 
> I always regret not having bred for a season, at this time of the year....I hope to watch someone else having one, to help my baby itch LOL
> 
> Gosh Cassie, if Suz is winter fluffy then she looks REALLY great under her hair...she looks quite svelte.
> 
> Oh, I just changed up my avatar....can't remember the last time I did that.
> 
> That is our #2 daughter, Zuni. We call her ZuniToons. We <3 her!


Thanks Nancy, as soon as Finn is weaned she will be getting rugged and I am really thinking of showing her in the spring



hehe. Thats if I can get myself a friend who will help me hehe.

I absoloutly love your Zuni Nanzy



she is just gorgeous



what perfect markings!! I so can't wait to see what Penny will produce



she has had a pure black colt and a palomino colt with a big blaze



 I'm hoping for something with some colour







AnnaC said:


> YEY!! PENNY IS HOME!!
> 
> 
> 
> :ThumbUp
> 
> 
> 
> :ThumbUp
> 
> Great to see her Cassie, she's looking really good, Cameron obviously took good care of her. So sorry to hear of his troubles with his Nan, really hope he can get his Galloway back. Tell him we are all thinking of him please.
> 
> Susie looks brilliant - she always does - and as for that gorgeous Finn, well he just needs loads of hugs and cuddles!


Cameron takes exceptional care of all his horses which is why I was so happy to lend her out to him





I will let him know, I can't imagine someone taking Smartie away from me and giving him to someone else, but to have your own grandma do it...



not cool!

Thanks for your kind words on my Suzie mumma, she is my special special girl <3 hey Diane I see spots



LOL

have a look at this boy, my friend who I have just met, has him...



I don't know if she would let me put Suzie to him... but... I can't decide which I would prefer between the two lol I don't know if I would have the oppurtunity to choose... LOL which would you girls choose?

meet Avonleigh Rolling Thunder




and Clanline Wade




lol which would you decide? if we could choose between the two



I love having fun deciding daddy's hehe


----------



## LittleRibbie

Hi Cassie, boy they all look great!! Bet your happy that your four legged family is back together again. Penny sure has a pretty little face...I dont think I have ever seen her close up...shes very pretty. Suzie and Finn, as always are looking great!!

Nancy please feel free to drop Zuni off here to visit any time. How old is she? It really doesnt make a difference because I will still like you to drop her over to my place this week!!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Ooooooo Suzie having an appy sounds good to me! Thats my choice.


----------



## LittleRibbie

That was a no brainer ...Miss Diane!!! I knew you'd pick him....who wouldnt


----------



## cassie

hehe thanks everyone





Diane, what do you think of him confirmation wise? I know its hard to tell by that pic... do you think he would go well with Suzie?

this is oneof his sons... I know he isn't appie but isn't he gorgeous!!


its a pity he is sold, or I would put Suzie to him...



if I could hehe.

heidi how are your mini's doing?? any new babies for you in the future? can we see some piccies please??


----------



## Eagle

/monthly_04_2012/post-43723-0-59315200-1335487237_thumb.jpgThis guy is a real sexbomb! It has to be him no doubt about it.


----------



## AnnaC

SPOTS Cassie - go with the SPOTS!


----------



## cassie

Thanks girls



I don't know if she will let me put Suzie to Thunder, but if she does I'll definitley go with him, I'd be excited to see what they would produce together



she is really high up in mini pony shows NSW and only lives 5 minutes down the road



I'm going to send her some pics of Suzie and see what she thinks if she thinks she would do well in the show ring... I'm really hoping she will say yes hehe, and hopefully let me put Suzie to Thunder



would be so awesome!!!

would you class him as buckskin?

at least if I can't use him I have Wade as a backup



and he is still gorgeous,


----------



## Eagle




----------



## Equuisize

Well Golly Heidi, just don't know if I can make it THIS week....

Zuni will be 6 on June 11th ... She's was a pretty baby and now is even lovelier.

She's one of those with lots of mane and forelock and looks like a wild Chincoteague pony.

She has a lovely mind - someday I should get brave and breed her but haven't done that with

any of our baby girls yet, even though they're all old enough.. I'm chicken...

Looking at my baby's baby photos helps me get thru not having one this year. LOL

Gosh Cass, you've some choices to make come spring. It'll give you lots to dream about over

the cold winter months.

Edited part of my post....I keep forgetting I'm not a 4-H leader anymore


----------



## cassie

Thanks for your info Diane, luckily here in Australia they have seperated the two classes, miniature horses such as spotty and Penny are classes as miniature horses and our little ones like Suzie and thunder and el ray are classed as miniature ponies... The showing is different for both as well. The mini horses shown much like your ones Diane, clipped and large bridle path where as the ponies as you can see from thunder and wade, are left natural you are not allowed to clip them, and they are in a bridle rather then a leather halter although the bridle can be bitless and their manes are kept long and natural besides a small bridle path... If that makes any sense at all. It's still so new to me, but I love learning about it, it's so much fun even if I dnt breed next year I would still like to have a go at showing hopefully both girls, and maybe have a little go at showing Finn lol depends how he turns out...

Anyway I am headed to bed I worked all weekend and didn't get much sleep last night cos of my stupid hands so good night everyone have a great day





P.s Nancy please take the courage to breed Zuni, she is soooo beautiful I bet she would make a lovely mummy



hehe


----------



## cassie

Yeah I bet Diane, I'm really happy that Australia does this, and thought it was normal everywhere LOL obviously not...

I am so over this excema!! not only is it really really bad at the moment but it has started spreading up my arms!! and has just started on my face







my eyes are so sore from it and my face is burning





but we rang the dermatologist today, to get an appointment they said they didn;tt have any available till July








but they had just had a cancellation and the appointment was for this Thursday Thank you God!! so this Thursday I am going to find out hopefully what it is that is causing this and get it fixed!! fingers crossed!!

any prayers would be appreciated thanks


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Prayers for you, our friend Cassie. Prayers for relief, and healing. In Jesus' name Amen


----------



## cassie

LittleBittyBritches said:


> Prayers for you, our friend Cassie. Prayers for relief, and healing. In Jesus' name Amen


Thank you Kara, your prayer helped



I just soaked my hands in rolled oats n it has soothed them.

I am just so so thankful that I am able to get to the dermatologist on Thursday instead of July!!!

Thank you God!!


----------



## Eagle

Please get well soon Cassie


----------



## Equuisize

Cassie, this may be off the wall as a suggestion for your excema but it's worth a try.

I have LOTS of allergies .... the horses, the pups, food, pollens, you name it I got it.

I also have contact allergies ......

I was in the doc office for my regular monthly check upfor my lungs and I had yet

'another' rash .... I get so fed up with going to doctors when he

suggested another dermotologist I went "yeah, ok"...

I thought and thought, driving home and decided before going to yet another doctor I

was going to try something....... I changed out my shampoo, my bathing soap and

all my lotions and potions.......even the dishwashing soap.

Changing out the shampoo and bathing soap had the best effect. The intense itching

of my eyes and face was comparatively, almost immediately gone, like within hours .... in a few days

the rash was gone.

This was some years ago....I go thru shampoos like crazy. I buy them and use them once or twice

and as soon as I feel the itching, they go into a box .... I develop develop a sensitivity in just a

few shampoos.

What I've found is to use shampoos with as little scent as possible and to find ones that are

sulfate free.

Oatmeal is a good calmative to the skin, as you've found. I use only body soaps for use in

super sensitive skins. I don't know what brands you have available in AUS but I'm sure, for

shampoos - sulfate free would be something to look for.

Might be worth a try if you haven't gone this route already .... I certainly sympathize with you,

in any case.


----------



## MeganH

Poor Cassie I hope the dermatologist is able to help you! So glad you don't have to wait months to go now! Praying for you!


----------



## cassie

Only two sleeps!! I'm so hoping they help my with this!!!

Thanks nancy we use only natural stuff at home but at the vets I'm around chemicals all day.... Thinking seriously about quitting I'm in two minds about the whole thing... My whole family have been so good



dad has been feeding the horses for me I can't even do that which sucks!! N mum has been washing my hair for me n getting hand soaks n everything... I'm working again tomorrow but Thursday I am having the day off which will be so good

It's so hard not knowing what I'm allergic to, as I could be still doing something that is making it worse I just have no clue, please continue the prayers I have started soaking my hands in rolled oats n that is soothing it briefly, but really well.

Thanks again



will

Et you all know how I go on Thursday


----------



## Eagle

I hope you get relief soon Cassie


----------



## MeganH

I am so sorry, Cassie



I really hope this clears up for you soon.

I was about to say the same thing as Diane with the gloves. I was told to do that with my hands and even using saran wrap ( or 'cling wrap'- the clear plastic food wrap) and wrap it on my arms and legs in the areas I had splotchy eczema and let it sit over night.

Prayers still coming your way, friend!


----------



## cassie

Thanks girls, last night was the first night tht I didn't have to get out of bed to soak my hands or take a pain killer yay!!!!

When I came home from work last night I had an hour long soak in our lovely big bath with rolled oats and Himalayan salt (better then normal salt apparantly) n this morning they aren't sore at all just still swollen and peeling. One more sleep



its still spreading up my arms but at least I have some relief with my hands







Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Cassie, this is going to sound "out there" but have you tried soaking your hands in warm mild salt water mixed with a little milk? Salt "draws" so I'm thinking it might help draw out the "bad" and bring your natural soothing fluids to your broken areas, and the calcium soothes. I would also prick an oil capsule of Vitamin E and spread over your hands, then put on gloves -- as it is wonderful in promoting healing to skin.
> 
> Just a "feeling" that came over me while I was reading this morning -- and I always go with what is "put in my mind" to share.


Thanks Diane, yeah the salt has been really helping, n I think the oats are doing a similar thing to the milk as u suggest



we put them in a stocking n then I swish it round in the bath water n play with it in my hands n it seems to have helped, I did another hand soak this morning will do another when I come home for lunch n then I might have another soak tonight thank you for your thoughts n prayers, they are definitely helping... I still can't move my hands much from the swelling, but at least I have some relief





Oh n thanks for the advice with the vitamin E Diane I'll let mum know, I have still been using the coconut oil n then putting gloves on, but I might give the vitamin E a try



pretty much I'll try anything



besides cortisone!!! Yuck horrid stuff!

My lovely dad fed the fur kids for me again, I hate not being able to cuddle or scratch them, smartie came up to me last night n put his head to my chest n just stood there wanting some lovin n all I could do was kiss him on the nose n talk to him...



will be so glad when this is all sorted... Anyway I'm rambling I think I learnt that from Anna lol love ya Anna



have to get down to work, talk to you lovely ladies later


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Its Wednesday here still, but when you get up it will be your Thursday there. Just want to see how the appt went? Im hoping you get some answers and more healing


----------



## MeganH

I was checking in to see how your dr visit went, Cassie! Good luck if you haven't already been!

I am going to get some vitamin e capsules for my eczema. I have never had this before and the dr says its a bad year and I have spots of eczema popping up on my arms and legs. My best friend picked out SHORT dresses for the bridesmaids so I don't want to look like I have ringworm or something walking down the isle. I am using this cortizone 10 intense healing formula for eczema and psoriasis but need something more.


----------



## AnnaC

Sorry I've not been posting that much my friend, but have been saying prayers for you and sending healing thoughts, now I am praying that the new vet man can find out what is wrong and help you to get it sorted once and for all.





Please please let us know as soon as you have any news.


----------



## AnnaC

Any news? Hope it all went well Cassie!


----------



## cassie

Sorry for not posting much lately Ladies, but it really hurts my hands to type



so I have been watching but just not posting that much, I have just soaked my hands so I have relief and more movement so I thought I would come on here and update you all







Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Oh, I am so happy!!! When I'm praying and things come into my mind, I've learned that I need to share them no matter how strange they might sound, I'm so glad the Lord put that in my mind!!
> 
> The Vitamin E is really good for healing skin. The capsules are oil, and all we do is prick it, and squeeze the oil out onto the skin. I've used it for burned skin here for years, and during several "scalding" incidents over the years with the kids and me, not ONE scar remains. All the skin healed just perfectly!


Thank you so much for sharing that with me Diane, as you say if something comes from The Lord, it should definitley be shared. Mum n I are going to the shops later today after my app so I might see if we can find some, the rolled oats and salt have been helping the most, and today is the first day that some of the swelling has come down, my hands are all peeling and horrid LOL but they are feeling better which is the main thing





Thank you for your prayers and advice hugs to you all







MeganH said:


> I was checking in to see how your dr visit went, Cassie! Good luck if you haven't already been!
> 
> I am going to get some vitamin e capsules for my eczema. I have never had this before and the dr says its a bad year and I have spots of eczema popping up on my arms and legs. My best friend picked out SHORT dresses for the bridesmaids so I don't want to look like I have ringworm or something walking down the isle. I am using this cortizone 10 intense healing formula for eczema and psoriasis but need something more.


My Dr visit is at 1:45pm this arvo, its 11:10am at the moment, so I will know in a few hours, I'm really hoping and praying that he is able to help me!!





just a small word of advice Megan and please dont take this the wrong way... but I would stay away from cortisone if I were you... I know it helps clear it up, but it actually only masks the excema and thins the skin so when the excema comes back which unfortunatly it will



your skin wont be able to handle it and it could make it worse... the docs always say to use cortisone but it is really bad for you... and if you keep using it will badly affect your liver



I hope the vitamin E cream works for you... I'm definitley going to give it a try







AnnaC said:


> Any news? Hope it all went well Cassie!


lol no news yet Anna, thanks for checking, will let you know when I get back and tell you all what he said. fingers crossed everyone!!


----------



## MeganH

eww yuck! I did not know that Cassie! It definitely never has cleared up the areas I treat but just didn't make them look as bad and they flare up a week or so after.. so I wanted to try something else.. especially now that you say that! Seems like it wasn't healing mine only calming it a bit. I just put some more on today too. I have one spot that is really bad and painful on the inside of my thigh a few inches above my knee I couldn't take it anymore today.

Does your dr say to get it really oily? My son's dr told me to lather him with Vaseline or oil when his flares up in the in the crease on his arms on the inside of his elbows. His is not bad now for some reason but I am glad.

Good luck today with your appointment. I really hope they can help you.. you poor thing


----------



## AnnaC

When you can type, we would love an update Cassie.





Sending ((((HUGS))))


----------



## Eagle

any news Cassie. I hope you are feeling better


----------



## cassie

Hi Ladies sorry for not updating sooner.

went to the dermatologist yesterday and she was shocked by how bad my hands were hehe.

she said it is definitley allergy dermatitis and that I did have an infection in my hands, so I'm on strong antibiotics and she has given me some ointment and I have to do wet dressings on them.

I also have to get an allergy test done in a week, I cant get one straight away as my dermatitis is very bad at the moment and I would be positive to everything they tested me to at the moment, so I have stuff to help me recover and hopefully have it not happen again.

Thanks for your prayers and concerns.

Megan my dermatologist said vitamin E is very good and so is rolled oats, though my hands are not ready for the vitamin E yet apparantly. In about a week or two I can start using the viatmin E


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Oh I am so glad you are on the road to recovery! I hope and pray everything heals up soon!


----------



## AnnaC

It sounds promising Cassie. I hope you see an improvement and some relief during this week, so they can start testing and maybe find out what is causing the problem.

Prayers continuing for you my friend.


----------



## Eagle

That does sound promising Cassie, I will keep praying that you heal fast so you can find out what it is that you are allergic too. Did it start after you did Renee's drawings?


----------



## cassie

thanks girls



I'm already feeling a little better, my hands are just all peeling so I still cant do much but I am getting there





to answer your question Renee, one of the times it ogt bad was around then... but I cant pin point it to that as I had been at the vets aswell... and then I was thinking I had been using rubber gloves to clean out the stable... but then Ive used them before LOL

I really just dont have a clue so I guess I wait till next week



my ponies sure are missing me giving them hugs and kisses, I spent some time talking to them today and Penny stayed right by me, just smelling my hair, keeping her nose right close to me at all times



then I went into Smarties paddock and he was following me around everywhere, poor fur kids. cant wait to be back to normal, Finns halter lessons are on hold as well and he was really doing well so Im hoping he wont go back steps with me not working with him at the moment.. :s

thanks for the prayers and support



love you all xoxo


----------



## MeganH

That sounds like a good plan, Cassie! Hope it starts to help quickly! So cute your fur babies are missing you-- they will be so glad to have you back!


----------



## Eagle

Poor you! It must be killing you to not play with you babies



i hope you feel better this morning.


----------



## AnnaC

Glad that you are feeling a little bit better Cassie, really hope that you will improve each day - even if slowly - until you can get some tests done.

Such a shame you cant cuddle your furkids, but have a serious word with them and tell them why, I'm sure they will be happy to just have you near and talking to them for now. Animals can be wonderfully understanding at tmes!


----------



## cassie

feeling heaps better today, the swelling has gone right down. my hands are still red and peeling which is gross LOL (luckily its Autumn not summer LOL)

going to a party tonight so hopefully my hands will be good then aswell



still cant straighten them out fully but I have more movements with them now, I keep looking at my piano wanting to play but I cant LOL not yet anyway... in about a week I should be able to do everything as normal again



 cant wait!!


----------



## Eagle

That is wonderful news. Have fun tonight and be good


----------



## Equuisize

*Just wanted to pop in and say I'm glad to hear your hands are improving.*

*I remember when I was your age I wore white cotton gloves all the time, my hands*

*were so horrid. *

*I think I outgrew that horrid stage of it .... *


----------



## AnnaC

Hope you have a fun night Cassie - and if you cant be good, be careful!!


----------



## cassie

Hi all



I haven't updated on my kids for a while but we were having some discussions with my vet.... And guess what!!!

My little Finley man got gelded today



 poor bubba man is feeling very sore and sorry for himself and is upset at me



but the surgery went brilliantly, I nursed and was keeping record of his heart rate and breathing the whole time, and it was a brilliant anaesthetic



he was done in my stable this afternoon and 15 min later was up walking eating and drinking from mum, he hung around Suzie like nothing else poor baby man!! The incision site looks brilliant and there has been no weeping at all



will probably still bathe it in some warm soapy water tomorrow but overall I am so happy with how it all went... Hoping in a day or two Finn will be back to his normal love bug self



and then I might give it a week.... And then it's weaning time!!!!! Lol poor baby man! But it's about time he is 7 months old already!!

Just thoughts would let you all know



he has lost a little weight and my vet was happy to do him at his current weight n so far( fingers crossed) everything should be fine



) she couldn't get over how fluffyhe was lol


----------



## a mini dream come true

Thank you for sharing Cassie. So glad everything went fine and little Finn is doing good. Goodness 7 months already. Will be seeing any updted pics? Please.


----------



## cassie

Thanks girls, yeah Hazel can you believe it?! he is over half a year old already!!! my little baby is growing up so fast...



lol

he is doing really well this morning, though still a little miserable and not quite himself, I'm going to get the guys to bring me up some shavings so I can make their stable up again and they can come and go as they please



I bet he will sleep in there all night long





Thanks Diane, I'm doing good



worked at the vets again Saturday and my dermatitis flared up again a bit sat night, but it has eased again now which is good



I got my allergy test done on Friday and I am waiting for the results, I go back to my dermatologist on Thursday so I should find out then fingers crossed



I'm actually thinking maybe I could be allergic to straw a little... but I'm not sure so I'll wait till thursday to know more





Hazel I'll take some pics at lunch time for you all



they are all VERY fluffy but I think are looking really good



Finn still needs to lose a bit of weight but has lost some already which I am happy about



will put up the pics later today/ tonight, hope you all have a great day/ night


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Poor Finn, they grow up so fast! Oh Cassie, I do hope you get answers so this can get under Control. Will await for pics..


----------



## cassie

LittleBittyBritches said:


> Poor Finn, they grow up so fast! Oh Cassie, I do hope you get answers so this can get under Control. Will await for pics..


Thanks kara, and yes they sure do! I can't believe he used to fit under Suzie's tummy!



lol

Will be heading home for lunch in the next half hour, have to charge my camera and then I will head out



not sure how good the photos will be as they always stay right close to me and I can never get any good pics LOL I want to have Russell come out and him take photos while I get them pricking their ears and such but he is at uni, so you will have to put up with my photos I'm afraid...


----------



## AnnaC

Any photos of your precious chips (and Smartie of course!) will be welcome Cassie. And a big hug for Finn, what a brave boy, I'm sure he will feel all better in another day or two. By the way, just be careful with the shavings - they an stick to his 'wound' until it is fully healed.

So glad to hear you are feeling a bit better, fingers crossed for Thursday - praying that you can get some help.


----------



## Eagle

Cassie I am so glad all went well with little Finn, what a brave girl you were to assist



I hope your results on Thursday don't say anything to do with the horses



I am waiting patiently ( well no I'm not) hurry up with the pics


----------



## cassie

AnnaC said:


> Any photos of your precious chips (and Smartie of course!) will be welcome Cassie. And a big hug for Finn, what a brave boy, I'm sure he will feel all better in another day or two. By the way, just be careful with the shavings - they an stick to his 'wound' until it is fully healed.
> 
> So glad to hear you are feeling a bit better, fingers crossed for Thursday - praying that you can get some help.


Thanks Anna



he was pretty miserable this morning, but was heaps better this afternoon



and trotting around so I'm happy. I have put Penny in a different paddock for now, so Suzie and Finn can have some time together so he can feel better, and so they can spend some time together before weaning hehe am I soft OR WHAT! lol

yeah really hoping that it all goes well on Thursday! thanks.

oh and yeah I have held off with the shavings for a few days.... will put some in on the weekend probably thanks for the advice





pics coming in next post







Eagle said:


> Cassie I am so glad all went well with little Finn, what a brave girl you were to assist
> 
> 
> 
> I hope your results on Thursday don't say anything to do with the horses
> 
> 
> 
> I am waiting patiently ( well no I'm not) hurry up with the pics


I don't think I would have trusted anyone else to nurse Finn, he is such a special man, I would hate for anything to happen to him so yeah, I was nursing



I did the anaesthetic for Kingston when he had a cruciate ligament done and that was a 4hr surgery



so this was easy





Oh Renee, that is my biggest fear! everyone tells me be ready for it being horses, and they are joking about it and teasing me, and I make light of it and shove it off. But truthfully I am terrified that it is horses



I don't know what I would do if it is horses



please pray that it isn't, I couldn't live without my gorgeous fur kids!

ok as asked here are some piccies of all of them



in the next post


----------



## Eagle

Don't worry Cassie I am allergic to horses, cats dogs, hay the list goes on and on but I have learnt to manage it so you would too


----------



## cassie

First my little Finnley man, a little sore and sorry, poor bubba man. (he still needs to lose more weight but I think he has already lost a bit



)





sooking up to mummy


----------



## cassie

one more of Finn, from the other day hehe, he thinks he is SOO clever!




now Smartie


----------



## cassie

more of Smartie









their friends <3 (through the fence of course LOL) I love this pic!

now Suzie mumma



(what do you all think of her weight?)











she needs a fringe trim but at the moment I think its cute <3 hehe


----------



## cassie

and lastly my precious Princess Penny



(what do you think of how she looks? obviosuly they are all fluffy LOL )













Hope you like the pics



I love all my horses so much thank you for letting me share


----------



## cassie

Eagle said:


> Don't worry Cassie I am allergic to horses, cats dogs, hay the list goes on and on but I have learnt to manage it so you would too


great thanks Renee



how do you manage it? I suppose I would have to wear gloves...


----------



## Wings

Naaaaaw widdle Finn. He is such a classic squishy pony! I always want to give him a snuggle, especially with the added winter fluff!



cassie said:


> great thanks Renee
> 
> 
> 
> how do you manage it? I suppose I would have to wear gloves...


I don't have as many allergies as Renee but I do have a slight hay allergy and I react to some of the local grass seeds. On a bad day any loose hair can also irritate me. I get through those with allergy meds which I'll take in the morning during hay season or when I'm clipping.

My serious allergies kick in with my skin, I react to a lot of chemicals in modern soaps etc



so I've learnt to be very careful. If I miss something and react I don't mess around and go straight for my prescription cream. A few applications and I'm usually back to normal.

Actually on that topic how often do you wash your hands with soap? One of my dad's friend's had a reaction on his hands that sounds a lot like yours. Since dad is used to my reactions he suggsted the guy stop using soap dispensers, he is now almost problem free! Could you try only washing your hands in a very natural, very mild soap? I use a goat milk soap with manuka honey in it





Most important thing is learning exactly what sets you off, then you can learn how to avoid it.


----------



## AnnaC

Fabulous pictures Cassie - they all look great!!



Thanks for the update!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Cassie, that little Penney has the most beautiful tippy ears...good lord...her first 2 pictures? They dont get any better than that!! Im really loving her lots and lots!!

Great pictures!! And that little Finn? What a teddy bear he is. He's alot smaller than Cam I think. Cams all clipped which might make him look taller. Well I have poop to scoop so Im off but have a nice Aussie Day!!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Thanks for the cute pics! Love them. Poor Finn, hope he feels better soon, in the long run he will be a happier boy! prayers its not horses. Let us know when u find out.


----------



## Mima Acres

Awwwwww, they are all so lovely!! Thanks for sharing those pictures


----------



## cassie

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> ALL the pictures are great, Cassie!!! They are all looking fine!
> 
> So, have you worked out the "scheduled" breedings of these lovely ladies, so we'll get to watch for more babies??


Thanks Diane



with breeding them, I'm still not sure... I want another baby or two next year (I really want to see what Penny will produce) but I also want to show them... so I'm trying to decide if I should take them to a few early shows in early spring and put them into foal for 2013 foals or if I should hold off for a year, have a full year of fun with showing them then put them into foal for 2014 foals... lol I want both! hehe, I'm thinking go for 2014 foals because then the girls will have had a full year of showing and hopefully do well.. fingers crossed :s then I'll know a few more stallions and know whether my girls are good enough to be bred etc. lol decisions decisions decisions...

would love your advice on it



please



Wings said:


> Naaaaaw widdle Finn. He is such a classic squishy pony! I always want to give him a snuggle, especially with the added winter fluff!
> 
> I don't have as many allergies as Renee but I do have a slight hay allergy and I react to some of the local grass seeds. On a bad day any loose hair can also irritate me. I get through those with allergy meds which I'll take in the morning during hay season or when I'm clipping.
> 
> My serious allergies kick in with my skin, I react to a lot of chemicals in modern soaps etc
> 
> 
> 
> so I've learnt to be very careful. If I miss something and react I don't mess around and go straight for my prescription cream. A few applications and I'm usually back to normal.
> 
> Actually on that topic how often do you wash your hands with soap? One of my dad's friend's had a reaction on his hands that sounds a lot like yours. Since dad is used to my reactions he suggsted the guy stop using soap dispensers, he is now almost problem free! Could you try only washing your hands in a very natural, very mild soap? I use a goat milk soap with manuka honey in it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most important thing is learning exactly what sets you off, then you can learn how to avoid it.


Thanks Bree, he is typical pony isn't he!!! stupid Mark (previous owner) said Suzie always throws more horse type then pony type LOL WRONG!! I love his tiny pony ears and big eyes hehe. when my friend who shows mini ponies comes out to see Suzie I want to see what she thinks of Finn lol obviously its hard with the MASSIVE coat he has at the moment LOL but I'm thinking he could be quite a nice pony type... he seems to have most of the requirements they ask for lol but what do I know, I just know that he is a very special man to me and I'll love him either way! 

Thanks for the wdvice too. we use all chemcial free stuff at home, and I have been staying away from the soaps, but at the vets I have to use the soaps and harsh chemicals with disenfecting and cleaning and such... :s lol 2 more day till I should know! lol



LittleRibbie said:


> Cassie, that little Penney has the most beautiful tippy ears...good lord...her first 2 pictures? They dont get any better than that!! Im really loving her lots and lots!!
> 
> Great pictures!! And that little Finn? What a teddy bear he is. He's alot smaller than Cam I think. Cams all clipped which might make him look taller. Well I have poop to scoop so Im off but have a nice Aussie Day!!


Thank you so much Heidi



I love my Penny, she has really developed well I'm so happy with the changes she has made in temperament and body in the last year





heres some pics to show the difference! from when I first got her and now...





April 2011







January 2012




April/ May 2012









Mima Acres said:


> Awwwwww, they are all so lovely!! Thanks for sharing those pictures


Thank you



I love all my horses and love sharing them with you all


----------



## Wings

How about putting Penny in foal and showing Suz and Finn with the ponies. The next year you can swap and show Penny and her new foal with the horses, best of both worlds!!


----------



## cassie

Wings said:


> How about putting Penny in foal and showing Suz and Finn with the ponies. The next year you can swap and show Penny and her new foal with the horses, best of both worlds!!


hmmm great idea Bree



thanks, up for more suggestions too, am loving this idea


----------



## Sandy B

Fin looks like a stuffed animal!! I want to squish him and snuggle tight. Penny makes my heart pitter patter and I love Suzie. What breed is your Smartie?


----------



## cassie

Sandy B said:


> Fin looks like a stuffed animal!! I want to squish him and snuggle tight. Penny makes my heart pitter patter and I love Suzie. What breed is your Smartie?


haha thanks Sandy he is like a teddy bear isn't he! and he LOVES a snuggle!

Penny and Suzie are my special girls thank you





My Smartie man is an Australian stock horse



he is in his winter pjs in that pic, but here is a pic of him from last summer





he was in some wedding photos which is why he had a bit of makeup on his face LOL





all natural summer before last.







before the photo shoot











Thanks for your kind words on my horses they are so special to me


----------



## Sandy B

Oh Smartie is a man after my own heart! Love that Quarter Horse influence I see in his athletic body & kind eye!!


----------



## cassie

Sandy B said:


> Oh Smartie is a man after my own heart! Love that Quarter Horse influence I see in his athletic body & kind eye!!


thank you



he is my first horse and so is very special to me but I'm very glad you like him to! he is the sweetest sooky man! and always neighs at me and follows me everywhere! he loves it when we ride in the paddock and have fun rounding up the cattle (we don't need to we just like to LOL)

I wanted to show him a bit, as I think he is a really nice type, but he is 23 this year, so probably a little old for it, his grandsire was a VERY well known sotck horse. I just love my Smartie to bits





I always wanted a Quarter horse, but if I couldn't get one, then I wanted a stock horse, and Smartie is just a dream horse! perfect first horse an absoloute gentleman and still loves to run even though he is getting older! lol


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Smartie is hansome! Finn what a cute little furball. Good luck with showing, it is fun! Your pretty girls should do well.


----------



## Equuisize

Nice pix of the kids, Cassie. It's funny when our guys are all loosing their winter fuzz to

see your kids all fuzzing up for the winter.

Man I wish I was a brave as you, getting Finn gelded, to move forward on gelding Zakky.

I am chicken and Michael is being 'such a guy' about it.

It's going to have to be done sooner than later _but...... _

Guess when having had all fillies this part of wanting a boy was stuffed to the back of my mind.


----------



## Eagle

Yes Cassie your kids are looking great, Smarty is a gorgeous boy


----------



## palsminihorses

Great pictures, Cassie! I *love *the one of Smartie with Finn 'visiting!' Thanks for sharing!


----------



## cassie

Equuisize said:


> Nice pix of the kids, Cassie. It's funny when our guys are all loosing their winter fuzz to
> 
> see your kids all fuzzing up for the winter.
> 
> Man I wish I was a brave as you, getting Finn gelded, to move forward on gelding Zakky.
> 
> I am chicken and Michael is being 'such a guy' about it.
> 
> It's going to have to be done sooner than later _but...... _
> 
> Guess when having had all fillies this part of wanting a boy was stuffed to the back of my mind.


Thanks nancy




haha yeah I know lol all yours are getting nice n sleek n mine are turning into fluff balls maybe I should start calling them Kirby's lol

Yeah I was very nervous n even more so with Finns previous colic issues :s the last two days he has been quite not himself so. Put them onto some really really nice grass during the day n last night he seemed much better 

My main reason for doing it was so Finn could stay with the girls... Smartie only likes girl companions so Finn had to be gelded cos otherwise he would have been by himself 



Eagle said:


> Yes Cassie your kids are looking great, Smarty is a gorgeous boy


Thank you Renee



they sure are fluffing up now lol I love my man, glad you all think he is nice too







palsminihorses said:


> Great pictures, Cassie! I *love *the one of Smartie with Finn 'visiting!' Thanks for sharing!


Hey Pam, thank you



hehe yeah I love it too so happy I just caught that one



smartie looks so huge compared to Finn even though he is only 14.2 hh but I guess compared to Finns little 28" that is massive hehe

Thanks for all your kind words everyone going to try registering them soon



but I still can't decide on a stud name lol do you think they would let me post a poll on the main forum? I can't decide between Kingston miniatures, Kingston acres or Kingston park lol any other suggestions? I like parts of all of them but can't decide on just one lol n hopefully my friend is copping to see Finn n Suzie soon n tell me what she thinks



she is head of mini pony society NSw n only lives 5 min down the road I'm hoping she will tell me he likes them.... She is the one with that gorgeous sex bomb Appaloosa buckskin stallion



hehe


----------



## AnnaC

I still like Kingston Park Cassie - and your furry furkids are lookng great!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Ive always loved Kingston Park too!!

BTW That Smartie is one awesome looking horse..he looks terrific and i bet he could hold his own with the younger horses as he is right now...you've really got him looking fab!!


----------



## Equuisize

Kingston Park :::: is my vote if you're doing a poll. Has a nice sound to it.

Go get those registration papers in the mail LOL

Yes, I think that is why Zakky would be so happy to be de-boyed.

Then he could go out and play with his sisters and also his Dad would be happier

not having what he might perceive as competition, someday down the road.

They get along so well now but it's in the back of my mind, someday Zee isn't going

to find him such good company.

Good to hear Finn came thru it well. That natural green grass grazing just cannot be

under estimated as to how good it is for them.


----------



## Wings

I'd try and go with just Kingston, leaves more letters free for the horse name


----------



## mthowdy

Alright, after weeks of reading posts, I have FINALLY caught up on your thread Cassie!

I just love your horses- Finn is adorable! He looks like a little hooved teddy bear





I like Kingston Park, by the way.


----------



## cassie

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> My vote is still Kingston Park!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I getting old and senile?? Didn't we have this conversation, my dear?


haha no Diane your not getting old and senile we did have this conversation LOL I was just still not sure :s

so I emailed them saying I wanted Kingston Park and guess what... its already taken













so back to the drawing board for me



I'm going to post a thread on the main page with some piccies of our property as well would love any suggestions as I'm totally stumped now... one of our workers suggested "K Park"? hmm kinda like it but I don't know LOL help please







Equuisize said:


> Kingston Park :::: is my vote if you're doing a poll. Has a nice sound to it.
> 
> Go get those registration papers in the mail LOL
> 
> Yes, I think that is why Zakky would be so happy to be de-boyed.
> 
> Then he could go out and play with his sisters and also his Dad would be happier
> 
> not having what he might perceive as competition, someday down the road.
> 
> They get along so well now but it's in the back of my mind, someday Zee isn't going
> 
> to find him such good company.
> 
> Good to hear Finn came thru it well.	That natural green grass grazing just cannot be
> 
> under estimated as to how good it is for them.


Finn is doing great!! we are at day 5 of weaning now... Suzie still calls out to him and Penny from across the paddocks but Penny answers more then Finn LOL

Finn has recovered fully from his little operation which is great and I'm working on getting his weight down, its hard to tell how fat he actually is under all that fluff but I know he is overweight lol

I hope you can decide whats best to do with Zakky



are you going to breed next season? would love to see what your two produce again!! 



mthowdy said:


> Alright, after weeks of reading posts, I have FINALLY caught up on your thread Cassie!
> 
> I just love your horses- Finn is adorable! He looks like a little hooved teddy bear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like Kingston Park, by the way.


Haha thanks Ben,. yeah we tend to chat on here a fair bit LOL haha he is a teddy bear isnt he LOL he is cranky at me though now as I took him from his mummy



so he isn't as snuggly as normal



he'll come round I'm sure

I so wish I could have Kingston Park, stupid other people for taking my name grrr any suggestions?

Suzie's new rugs came today YAY!! I can't wait for it to stop raining and for it to be a nice sunny day so I can wash her and try them on!! so excited!

penyn has decided she doesn't want a white face anymore and has COATED it in mud!! LOL brat! she needs a wash too if we get some warm weather again


----------



## Wings

Hmmm... let me find my creative hat!





Casfin Miniatures. It's part Cassie and part Finn





Fair Acres. Taking the 'fair' part out of Finn's name as he is the first mini to have your stud name.

ummm, that's all I got right now!


----------



## cassie

hmm thanks Bree



haha Casfin is kinda cute LOL keep them coming





I'm sure no one would have thought of that



 Casfin Fair Warrior or Casfin Park Fair Warrior



hmm yeah I like the sound of that


----------



## MeganH

Awww Cassie I missed Finn's gelding while I was out of town! SO glad he did well with it. He is such a fuzzy fellow! Wish I could give him a squeeze!

Loved all the pictures! I miss seeing your babies!


----------



## cassie

Hi all,

well finally I think I have come up with a name, and its available and Bree likes it





so I wanted to see what you lovely ladies thought...? it was so hard to think of a new name, especially as I was so set on Kingston Park. But I really like this new one and I hope you all do to... if you think of a better one please add it in I'm still open for suggestions





so the name that I have thought of is... are you ready??

"Classic K Miniatures" do you all like it?

so Finn's name would be "Classic K Fair Warrior" 

reason for the name... "Classic" for Penny who is Raylee Park Classic Touch, (I'm going to see if I can get Classic added into Suzie's name hers is Raylee Park Butterscotch, and I would make it Raylee Park Classic Butterscotch



) waiting to here from her breeder but she is lovely





and the K, is for King or Kingston

so... what do you all think... is it a go?



do you like it?


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

good to go! cute


----------



## AnnaC

Hi Cassie - sorry I missed the announcement of your new stud name. Classic K Miniatures sounds brilliant!





How is Suzie looking, and what about Penny - have you lined up any possible show yet for them? And I think it is about time we had a few updated pics to look at - dont forget to include our cute special Finn as well!!


----------



## cassie

Hi girls,





Diane I'll go and have a look now, sorry end of month and end of finanical year lol





Thank you Anna



I will take some new pics of all my kiddies for you tomorrow just for you



and I'm so glad you like my name



I'm so excited! Suzie will be officially measured next week and then I can register her





got at least three shows lined up for her



one in August one September and one October



I've had another lady who said she wants me to put Suzie in foal to her stallion as well LOL



still very much up in the year with breeding next year but just a lot of changes happening (most of them good



) so now I just have to sit on things and think for a while before I announce anything hehe.

Thanks for checking in



will get you some fluffy pony kid photos tomorrow


----------



## AnnaC

Looking forward to the pics Cassie - thank you.


----------



## MeganH

Oooo I want to see Cassie! Miss all your little ones!


----------



## bannerminis

Cassie your minis are looking super. Its still so weird to see your guys getting wooly and ours sleek and then in a few months it will be the other way round. Love the new name too.

Looking forward to the picture updates.


----------



## cassie

Hi Guys,

sorry for dropping off the planet lol crazy busy here at the moment...

last week was off work all week out in the bush with church doing a thing we call "Day Camp" where we take 120 local children to one of our church properties and have a great time teaching them about God, having camp fires gunyas (tents) alot of singing, bushwalking, flour fights LOL(the yr 6 girls and boys had a massive flour fight was so funny!) and overall getting exhausted and VERY dirty lol. had a great time doing that, then Saturday we woke at 4am and headed down to melbourne victoria for the weekend for my uncles surprise 60th bday, he was so shocked and said it was his best birthday present ever! they have a beautiful property... here is a pic



over looking Lake Connewarre (Bree will prob know where that is



)


dont know if it will work but we shall see, hopefully it does lol.

so unfortunatly no pics of the fur kids, the weather hasn't been warm enough for them to go nude anyway but will get you some piccies as soon as I can





Smartie though being the brat that he is, has decided that while I was away he would start jumping the fence from his paddock into the big paddock!!!! its a 1.2 metre high fence! and he is only 14.2hh LOL



was so shocked!! lol the grass must definitley be better on the other side I reckon LOL its ok for him to be in there, but it does make me worry at what else he will try! naughty boy!!

quick question, I have been desperatly trying to get Finn to lose some weight!!



he is in with Penny so not drinking and is in a paddock with hardly any grass and is only getting the scraps that penny doesn't eat (luckily she is a bit of a biatch lol and doesn't like sharing which I'm fine with lol)

his top line is actually not too bad I cant' quite feel his ribs (when I search through his fluff) but he does have a MASSIVE TUMMY!! (no he isn't pregnant lol



) he is regularly wormed and is active I just don't know what else to do to get the weight off him! I dont like him having too much weight on and worry when we get the new spring grass how he will go... HELP?

will try get some pics of them all for you soon

hope you are all well.


----------



## cassie

yay is worked, p.s click on the pic to see it bigger





also wanted to add, Finn was 9 months old day before yesterday!!!! little baby man! where has the time gone


----------



## Wings

Pretty pic Cassie! Sounds like you need to do some jumping with Mr Smarty though





I'd ask for a pic of Finn but if he looks anything like mine a pic won't be any help at all! Lyric is still under weight but from any pic I take she looks fat!





You can always lock him up when spring arrives, that's what I'll have to do with poor Belle.


----------



## cassie

thanks girls




yeah I agree Bree, i did a little jumping with him

(just low poles when I first got him n he loved it guess Ill have to get some set up again lol

ok Ill take some pics of Finn tomorrow morning



by the time I get home from work its dark



yeah I'm thinking I will have to lock him up, I want to start stabling Suzie, to get her to lose her coat. but as I still only have one stall working I can't lock them both up... I'll work it out LOL. when its wet he doesn't look as fat so it could be his fluff is making him look fatter then he is... I'll take some pics and put them up and see what you girls think





Thanks Diane, how much more do you think he will grow? he is still so tiny and I love him being little... I'm hoping he won't grow too much more hehe.


----------



## AnnaC

Hey Cassie, great to have you back - it's been so quiet here for the past few days (not that you are a 'noisy' person, just that it has been quiet in general!) Glad your busy week with the youngsters went so well, I remember from last year that you said how much fun everyone has.

Naughty Smartie - you never know what they will get up to when Momma is away!! That picture of your Uncle's place looks fabulous, so glad his Birthday was a success and what a brilliant suprise for him to have you all there to make the day really special for him.

I would love to see some pics of that special little Finn (and the others too), but as Diane says, I wouldn't worry about his weight at this time of year - wait until the Spring comes and then sort out a plan for him.

Just wondering how your health is doing, are you still being careful what you eat and is it helping?


----------



## cassie

AnnaC said:


> Hey Cassie, great to have you back - it's been so quiet here for the past few days (not that you are a 'noisy' person, just that it has been quiet in general!) Glad your busy week with the youngsters went so well, I remember from last year that you said how much fun everyone has.
> 
> Naughty Smartie - you never know what they will get up to when Momma is away!! That picture of your Uncle's place looks fabulous, so glad his Birthday was a success and what a brilliant suprise for him to have you all there to make the day really special for him.
> 
> I would love to see some pics of that special little Finn (and the others too), but as Diane says, I wouldn't worry about his weight at this time of year - wait until the Spring comes and then sort out a plan for him.
> 
> Just wondering how your health is doing, are you still being careful what you eat and is it helping?


Hi Anna,

Thank you





yeah I love Day camp, I had older girls this year so it was very different from last year lol.

I still can't get over the fact that Smartie jumped that fence lol since coming back they have been going in the big paddock (not Finn lol) so he is happy again but it worries me a bit what he will try next





thank you, our trip down there was fantastic



and they are coming up later this month for my Dad's 60th bday



so that will be nice.

I took some pictures of them this morning. After a night of pouring rain the sun is out and shining



so the mini's have all gone nude LOL and Suzie has started shedding!!



yippee, so I got out there with the curry comb and took a mass amount of hair off her lol. will do some more at lunch time, and wil take some more piccies, the ones from this morning weren't very good I'm afraid as the sun was casting shadows over everything so will hopefully be able to upload some piccies tonight our internet at home has been stuffing up but hopefully Andrew will get it working again





thanks for the advice Anna, he doesn't look as fat when he is wet but he still has that tummy which I want gone...





My health is doing well, quitting the vets has definitley helped, though I still have the flare up from the last time I worked, it came on my chest and face this time and is SOOO itchy! starting to get that back in control though very slowly, hoping that it won't come back again now... yeah still watching what I'm eating though not so strict as before... so we are on the mend, need to get some vitamin E capsules for my hands soon which I'm sure will help alot.

thanks Anna


----------



## cassie

well my friends I got some better photos with the help of my brother, they aren't brilliant but here you go





Penny







Fat little Finnley man (we had lots of rain last night so they were still a bit wet, Finn even had ice on him this morning



)







some mummy lovin







more in next post


----------



## cassie

Suzie and Smartie













I had been giving them licorice and Smartie wanted more so he started searching his pockets and found my pen LOL he thought it tasted pretty good and wouldn't let go LOL


what a brat!

hehe hope you enjoy the piccies


----------



## cassie

again click on the pics to see them bigger


----------



## AnnaC

Oh Cassie they all look fabulous!!



:ThumbUp

Penny is such a pretty girl - such a shame she never had that foal, but hopefully there will be one in the not too distant future!

Finn is looking great Cassie - I dont think his tummy looks too big at all and certainly not for winter time. He looks so cuddly too, bless him!

Suzie is looking brilliant - she really has lost her foal tummy without losing her top line, so well done you. And as for Smartie, well he's just plain gorgeous. What a fabulous coat too (his not his rug!! LOL!!) He looks as though he's a horse in the middle of summer, just fantastic.

They are all a real credit to you Casse.



:ThumbUp


----------



## Wings

They're looking good! Even the Finnster, i think his winter fluff is helping to trick eveyrone about his belly, one of my geldings does this and he looks like a broodmare





Bet you can't wait for show season to roll in!


----------



## cassie

Thanks everyone



I'm glad you think Finn isn't too bad lol, he is still energetic so I'm not worried about that hopefully his tummy will go down a little bit when spring comes along...



when Finn isn't wet he is SOO cuddly and still tries to lie down on me





Anna, I'm really excited to see how both Penny and Suzie look this Summer



it will be the first summer that I have had complete control over how they look and I'm so excited!! yeah I wish Penny had been in foal too, but thats ok. I'm hoping to go over and see Sandy this weekend, and have a feel of Ellie's foal (yippee) and maybe broach the subject of using Pig (Spellbound Dark Magic) with Penny for next season foal... have already thought of a name hehe Classic K touch of Dark magic for a colt and Classic K touch of Magic for a fillyl hehe (I'm not excited in the least lol and she hasn't even said yes yet



)

Suzie I'm getting really excited to show hopefully this afternoon I'll be able to spend a little time with her, wanting to do some trot work with her, and thank you for your kind words Anna, she is my special girl and I really hope she does well in the show ring





I have 3 possible shows lined up for her between august and october, and seeing how she goes with that will help me decide whether to put her into foal for next season... I have two people who want me to put her to their stallions now... one is the one I have mentioned earlier, (the taffy) and the other is a palomino by the same stud (not the same bloodlines) as her sire, here is a pic what do you think of him? I think I like the taffy better conformation wise and he is closer to me but the palli could be for a future baby maybe... I still want to put her to the buckskin appy someday but as he has won lots I would say his price would be pretty ouchy lol

here is the pally, Mini World Sir Edmund




Smartie is my very special boy and FINALLY I have been able to stop him from getting a winter coat!! yippee lol. considering he is 23 this year (he is the same age as me hehe) I think he is looking pretty good, he needs some more muscle on him but we have had so much rain that as soon as the ground dries up enough to ride him it rains again!



come spring though I should be able to ride him more especially now I don't work saturdays





Bree I am SOOO excited for my first show season! I don't think we will blitz anything, we might not even place in any of the classes but thats ok, I want to go out there and have fun and thats the main thing



if we won something well that would be a big bonus



still wondering if I might take Penny to an early show or two... so much decision making to do lol but its all fun





hope your all well





I'll let you know how we go with the show ring when the time comes.


----------



## cassie

Hi my friends,

Christine (the breeder of Suzie and Penny) has just sent me through a pic of Suzie's half sister (same dad, mini horse mum)

her name is Raylee Park Lady Gaga (hehehehe) and this is a pic of her at her first show on the weekend... she is 9 months old and sooo cute



love her.

thought I would share


----------



## AnnaC

Oh Cassie, what a pretty little girl!! I really like her 'type' of conformation but am a little confused (LOL! typical me!). I thought that you said that you needed to breed either ponies or minis, but Christine seems to have 'mixed' the two (with brilliant results I might add). So which classes would this little filly be shown in?

How nice of Christine to send you the picture.


----------



## cassie

thanks Anna, isn't she stunning! haha it is very confusing LOL, Christine bred Mini World Laddie who is miniature horse (Suzie and Gaga's daddy) to a shetland pony (bigger then mini pony) mare who produced Suzie, and so because she has the pony in her, and she is pony type I will show her pony LOL. Its just depends on the breeder,some people will not consider mixing the two breeds and others are more then happy too lol i get confused by it LOL. Lady Gaga she will be shown miniature horse and I think she should do pretty well, she is so pretty.


----------



## Wings

cassie said:


> thanks Anna, isn't she stunning! haha it is very confusing LOL, Christine bred Mini World Laddie who is miniature horse (Suzie and Gaga's daddy) to a shetland pony (bigger then mini pony) mare who produced Suzie, and so because she has the pony in her, and she is pony type I will show her pony LOL. Its just depends on the breeder,some people will not consider mixing the two breeds and others are more then happy too lol i get confused by it LOL. Lady Gaga she will be shown miniature horse and I think she should do pretty well, she is so pretty.


I'm one of those who refuses to cross the types, it's a thing I can't stand as you get something so middle of the road!

Personally i think Suzie is a nicer example of a pony then Gaga is of a horse, she looks sweet but I don't see her standing up to the horses in the long term as she's already heavier looking then Lyric at the same age. Suzie on the other hand has very nice pony type, as an adult you know she won't change and you can see from Finn that she passes it on well


----------



## cassie

Wings said:


> I'm one of those who refuses to cross the types, it's a thing I can't stand as you get something so middle of the road!
> 
> Personally i think Suzie is a nicer example of a pony then Gaga is of a horse, she looks sweet but I don't see her standing up to the horses in the long term as she's already heavier looking then Lyric at the same age. Suzie on the other hand has very nice pony type, as an adult you know she won't change and you can see from Finn that she passes it on well


I think I will be the same Bree, which is why I gelded Finn as obviously he was a cross...

Thank you



I can see what you mean about Gaga being heavy set,

I'm glad you like Suzie and what she produces



it means a lot to me. big hugs,

I have ordered Suzie's show bridle



yippee (well its a filly slip) so I'll take some pics for you all when it comes, so excited!! Suzie got her feet trimmed yesterday and she should be getting measured next week





I have sent my registration form into IMHR as well, so I can register Finn and Penny.



exciting stuff


----------



## Wings

Sounds like exciting stuff ahead for you!

Can't wait to see her new bridle


----------



## cassie

yep very exciting



I just had a look at AMHS but they don't seem to have much in NSW...

Thanks will definitley take some pics, now need to decide what colours for the browband



I'm thinking purple navy and white for Suzie mumma, her bridle is brown...


----------



## Wings

Love the colour choice for Suzie





AMHS got started last year so it's slow growth. Only VIC has pony rings at the moment but that will spread as the other states get interested. And hopefully it will as it's the only place to do pony jumping so far



:ThumbUp


----------



## cassie

yay thanks



was looking at browbands today lol (secretly wondering if I might have a go at making one HEHE) I like parts of all of them but I couldn't find one that I said yep thats for Suzie, so I might have a go at making one hehe.

ok, cool yeah that woul be awesome if they came up to NSW, hey did I ever show you the video of Penny jumping? lol


----------



## Wings

No you didn't! How could you withold something like that from us!








:rofl Come on share time





I think I have a few browband makers on my FB list, want me to see if anyone is doing custom orders?


----------



## AnnaC

Cant wait to see the pics of our special Suzie in her new posh halter - and yes, please can we see the video of Penny.


----------



## Eagle

Hi girls




, it sounds like you have some fun times ahead Cassie, I am so excited and can't wait to see pics of you and Suzie in the ring





Where is this video ? ( tapping fingers impatiently)


----------



## Wings

Ahem, Cassie?

You know what I don't see?


----------



## cassie

oh hehe



sorry Ladies. woops

went out for dinner last night for a friends birthday and tonight I we have a training night at work. I'll try load it onto you tube tonight and hopefully get it up for you girls... sorry.





its not a very long or good video and it was her first try but I think she did alright





haha I keep checking the order for Suzie's halter every 10 minutes... still processing



I want it now!!! lol oh yeah thanks Bree, would love to see any ones you think are good


----------



## cassie

ok, so meeting has just finished and here are some videos





they are only short and please turn off the sound LOL we went a bit crazy with the gooood girl lol

let me know what you think, my friend Rebekah was helping me





[/media]


----------



## Eagle

Fantastic


----------



## Equuisize

Goooooo Penny!

Good job - does she seem to enjoy jumping, Cassie?


----------



## AnnaC

She looks great Cassie - forward going happily into the jump, and from the way she is 'arching' gently over the fence, I would think that she could progress quite a way in her jumping career in the future.


----------



## MeganH

Yay, Penny!! I can't wait to try jumping Ricky when he is older.

Your babies are looking great! I find it so weird everyone is in a different season since we are on different parts of the world. You have furry babies while mine are slick! I love looking back at photos of the furriness because I didn't realize just how furry they got seeing them everyday.

And I think Finn looks like his fur makes him appear bigger then he really is. He may have some extra weight but since it is winter that is not a bad thing. When I clipped Ricky his belly looked much smaller I was really surprised. He still has a belly and is not in show condition of course.. but he isn't as tubbo as I thought lol.

One thing I have noticed with Ricky is the less time he is grazing the smaller his belly is. He goes out about 5-6 hours per day and is on a dry lot after that.. I feed him less then 2 cups of Omolene 300 a day and he seems like he could do for even less. I think he is just an easy keeper.. I am planning to switch him to something similar to Grow n Win (a balancer) here soon. To get Ricky in show shape I would have to cut back on his grazing to only 2-3 hours a day but I have put that off and want him to be happy and healthy for now the way he is.

Have you planned any breedings yet? What part of the year does everyone in Australia breed?


----------



## cassie

Thanks everyone



it was so much fun





Nancy welcome back



this video was taken January this year, when we were still having some trust issues with Penny, and considering at the time she didn't like being on the lead I think she did pretty good



I'm hoping in the next couple of weeks to have another go with her jumping



not only is it fun but its good for her as well



she has come so far since being the scared skittish thing that first came to me, never letting me touch or pat her now when I go out to feed her she joins in with suzie and Smartie and does a low nicker at me, and loves just being with me, loves scratches and has even started letting me brush her a little



she doesn't go crazy when I try to put her halter on her and has calmed down so much



so I'm hoping given this she might enjoy jumping even more now





Thanks Anna, I'm really happy she did so well for her first time, and I think she liked it, would be really cool to do jumping with her in the future





Hey Megan



thanks, yeah it is strange lol, can't wait to see my ponies sleek and shiny especially I can't wait to see what Finn and Suzie look like hehe, excitement!

thanks, Finn I think has lost a little bit of weight I was noticing yesterday... I have started putting Penny's feed up high so he can't get to it, upping her feed and decreasing his. they are out in the paddocks 24/7 but there isn't much grass in those paddocks but I think he reaches underneath and eats the cow grass thats in the next paddock LOL naughty bubba.

breeding usually starts anywhere from August through to January... though not many people breed in January cos its too hot. I think September/ October is a good time, and thats when I'll put them with a stallion if I decide to breed this year, still not sure LOL I know if I don't I will regret it next year... still haven't asked Sandy if I can put Penny to Pig (her stallion) if I do put her into foal though I won't be able to do any jumping or much showing with her, so there are pro's and con's I think next time I see Sandy I'll just ask her and see what she says... if she says no then I know she wasn't meant to have a foal this year, and I'll wait and just show her a bit...

I really think I'm going to have to get a float LOL



maybe I better start getting instant scratchies LOL


----------



## Wings

I wouldn't say many start breeding in August as we risk a July foal



now my girls have me all paranoid because I bred them early September and we all know what minis are like with gestation times!

Her jumping looks alright! She's soft and forward which is nice and she doesn't look slack over the fences. You'll have to try and get some photos so we can look at her form. Is she showing any inclination towards going higher? You've done really well with her


----------



## cassie

haha you are right, lol sorry Bree.

yeah next time I have a go at jumping her I'll try get Russell out with his camera



That was my first time jumping her, and I haven't tried again in a while LOL don't know if I will get a chance to this weekend but if I do I'll let you know... how would I know if she is inclining to go higher?

Thanks Bree.


----------



## Wings

Well I'm a bit shocking at explaining it so I'll show off Derby if you don't mind



Also this is all JMO, I'm sure others feel differently but of the minis I have jumped this is what I have found.




Derby has beautiful jumping form, he is neat, he doesn't drop his legs and he snaps his fronts up very neatly and tightly. He jumps effortlessly and enjoys it. Derbs is my future show jumper as we all believe he has the potential for the higher jumps despite his small size. You also need confidence which Derby is gaining with every jump (more proof that he loves it) unlike Special who is careful but needs to be babied through the course. Spesh is a hunter jumper not a show jumper! One of my geldings likes to hop over small fences but he has zero interest in anything high and will slam on the breaks.

If Penny has nice form then she has the potential to go higher, if she moves comfortably forward to meet the jumps that's another good indicator. After that it becomes a matter of building up the heights and building her up slowly.

In the case of a youngster like Derby he is only eligible for juniour hunter and will get a year or two off to grow and mature at home before he comes out as a show jumper, bigger heights are very demanding!


----------



## Equuisize

Gosh Bree, looks like Derby has found his niche.

That is a outstanding photo showing his excellent form.

Be fun, Cassie if Penny would enjoy that as a job.

I have jumps that were made for minis but have never even used them.

When I bought them was hoping to get my breathing under control to try The Sisters jumping.

Zena as a youngster jumped everything she could find - she seemed she might enjoy it

as her job.


----------



## Wings

Thanks



It's my favourite photo of him.

When I lived near a pony club I used to take my geldings down to jump their low grade cross country fences. I'm going to do the same with Derby in his year off as I think it is fantastic for developing them, they get to do some real thinking as they deal with obstacles they never see in the ring and it really prepares them for anything. It's also such great bonding time as you muck around with them!


----------



## cassie

thanks Bree, and of course I don't mind you showing off Derby



you know how much I love him! ok thats good to know



he looks SOOO good at jumping, no wonder why you are excited!!





Thanks Nancy, Penny's main job will be to be loved by me and live her life comfortably and happily (hopefully) and anything else that we do will be just for fun for the both of us



I hope someday that you will be able to jump your mini's as well



its so fun!

I'm really hoping I'll have time to get Penny out this weekend and have a go at some little jumps again



she is in much better shape at the moment then she was in those videos... that was at the time we thought she could be pregnant, so now she has that extra weight off her and a little more topline (still need to work on the neck) it will be interesting to see how she goes





I have a pony club just down the road from me, I wonder if they would let me use their jumps... I don't know if they leave them out though which is the only thing... but we have plenty of gear at home and at work that I can play with



hmmm, bring on the weekend



I would have a play with her this arvo, cos its usually my short day but mum n dad have had to go away, my mum's uncle just passed away so they went to the funeral which is 6 hours away... so I have to work all day cos no-one will be in the office...

I just got an email saying that the people posted Suzie's new bridle/halter and lead yesterday









so hopefully.... (fingers crossed) its waiting in the post office for me to pick up






can't wait to try it on her! why does it have to get dark so early lol


----------



## Wings

Showing Cassie blue on a chestnut as shown by my old TB.




And because it would be mean to his memory to not show him without the rug








Oh how I miss this horse!


----------



## Equuisize

Being loved by you is the bestest thing in the world for Penny!


----------



## cassie

Thanks Nancy



especially as she has been abused in the past I just want her to enjoy life with me





wow Bree, yes he is a lovely man!

I see what you mean about the blue, I think blue looks gorgeous on chestnuts!! thanks so much!

hugs


----------



## Equuisize

I understand Cassie.

I feel the same way about Zoe. We were her 4th owner in her first 3 years.

She was terribly distrustful and could be undependable. 9 years later she is a

different girl.

All she has to do is mind well and wake up each morning breathing and that's

good enough for me. Well that and give me a pretty baby every once in awhile.


----------



## AnnaC

I love your handsome 'old boy' Bree and that blue is a great colour against his chestnut coat!

Cassie if you look again at Bree's picture of Derby, you will see that it 'describes' perfectly the 'arc' that you need in good jumpers - see the curve of his body from his head to his tail and then imagine that you are watching him complete the jump and you will see that he would perform a perfect arch over the fence, no flattening of his back as he goes over. I think your video showed that Penny also forms an arc and therefore,given time and training, she too will be the right 'shape' to be successful with her jumping ability.

Hope I explained that ok?


----------



## MeganH

What a good photo, Bree! Derby is gorgeous!

Love all these explanations. I learn so much here is it not funny!


----------



## Wings

Thanks guys it means a lot




You all know he is my baby!

He's jumping this weekend at an indoor show so not sure on picture quality and he will be fluffy as we aren't clipping but I'll certainly try to get some of him and my other gelding Drifter. If it's too dark I'll get someone to video instead


----------



## cassie

Thanks for the advice Anna, Derby's form is just beautiful! but no wonder with where he comes from



lol

Suzie's halter still hasn't arrvied



was hoping to have it for the weekend so I could play with it... but oh well, next week.

I am going to set up some little jumps over the weekend for Penny



see how she goes with it, will be fun


----------



## lexischase

Cassie Penny is soooo cute! For a first time over jumps I think she enjoyed herself! I see no hesitation whatsoever, and she looks very alert! She will be absolutely wonderful with more practice





Wow Bree! Look at Derby go, if that photo doesn't scream I love my job I am not sure what does... What great form!


----------



## Wings

I've passed everyone's compliments onto Derby, his ego is even bigger then him now



:rofl

He does love his jumping, I brought him into a jump last season at teh sharpest and worst angle. It came off the nastiest corner I've seen in a hunter course and I was too inexperienced to plan around it. No one thought he would jump it... but he did! He was in too close, right on the side where it was highest and every reason to refuse but I asked and he gave



:ThumbUp A friend heard the judge go "wow, didn't think he'd take it!" You can't ask for more then that in your babies! I can't wait to see how he goes this weekend after the winter off.


----------



## Equuisize

Reading Bree saying Derby is her 'baby' ......

Do you all have favorite in your family?

I keep saying I don't that I love them all equally but I think I do. But when I go to choose I can't.

Each stands out to me for different reasons.

Like the little girl in my avatar. That is Zael and shej ust turned 3. She was my baby girl for 2 years but

I thought for always, as I didn't know Zakky was hiding out in Zoe's tummy.

She's small at right around 30" and is very much a pocket pet. When you call her, from where ever she is,

she runs and puts her nose in your hand. I mean how can you resist that?

Yet they all have some little thing that they do that makes them seem so special.

We spoke that if we had to rehome anyone, ever, that we'd have to start with the youngest that we'd had the

least amount of time to get attached to them...... That'd not work either because there would go Zakky who we

waited 9 years for and Zael who put her nose in my hand.


----------



## Wings

You can't help but have extra special ones even if they are all special. I love all my horses but there are a few (Derby, Lyric, Palli, Spesh and Baringa) who I could never part with and who I just seem to work with differently to all the others. We just click on a different level.


----------



## cassie

lexischase said:


> Cassie Penny is soooo cute! For a first time over jumps I think she enjoyed herself! I see no hesitation whatsoever, and she looks very alert! She will be absolutely wonderful with more practice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow Bree! Look at Derby go, if that photo doesn't scream I love my job I am not sure what does... What great form!


Thank you



I'm so new to all of this its really great having all you people giving me your advice and opinions



I worked with her today for the first time since taking that video, it took a little while for her to figure out what I wanted but once I did she seemed to say I remember this



I ran out of treats then and thought it was time to stop anyway, but might start working with her on it, its a great workout for her and me too







Wings said:


> I've passed everyone's compliments onto Derby, his ego is even bigger then him now
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl
> 
> He does love his jumping, I brought him into a jump last season at teh sharpest and worst angle. It came off the nastiest corner I've seen in a hunter course and I was too inexperienced to plan around it. No one thought he would jump it... but he did! He was in too close, right on the side where it was highest and every reason to refuse but I asked and he gave
> 
> 
> 
> :ThumbUp A friend heard the judge go "wow, didn't think he'd take it!" You can't ask for more then that in your babies! I can't wait to see how he goes this weekend after the winter off.


haha oh no! what a great come back from your beautiful boy!

we have to put one of our cows down



she isn't anything special but she was in calf and so its a calf lost before its even born



she (we think) has broken her fetlock just right above her hoof, her hoof is out at a really odd angle and she can't put ANY weight on it



she hobbles around and its so sad, she isn't far enough along to enduce the calf so its a bit sad but necessary.


----------



## AnnaC

Oh Cassie I'm so sorry about your cow - sometimes our animals have accidents and we never do find out how they happened. ((((HUGS))))

Yes Nancy, I do have favourites amongst my girls and boys. I 'like' them all, but as Bree said, there are just those special few that somehow I 'click' with - usually the oldies or those with difficulties or problems, never the 'easy' ones. LOL!!


----------



## Wings

Sorry about your cow



a neighbour just lost one of his pregnant girls as well. Not a nice way to kick off his calving.


----------



## cassie

thanks girls, its ok, I just wanted her out of her misery



we have one calf born already (well its a neighbours cow but she is on our land atm) the cow is a freisian so the calf is black and white and has a huge white star on its forehead hehe soo cute! all our girls are looking VERY pregnant walking around, we have just put them into a new paddock with nice grass which they will probably stay in till they calve. hoping for a good calving season this year, not like last year





well its monday, and I'm hoping!! Suzie's show bridle will come today!!



Suzie was a brat yesterday and decided to have a nice roll in the mud LOL luckily she had her rugs on phew lol. I took her hood off this morning (to wash as it was caked in mud LOL) and her head is looking so lovely she has started shedding and her coat is so beautiful, shiny and dark underneath



hehe, when I get her halter I'll take some pics for you, she is still mega fluffy lol but getting there





hope you all have a lovely night/ day


----------



## cassie

ok quick question... I have just sent my IMHR registration in and paid the money etc etc... its been a week today since I paid it, I sent them an email checking to make sure they received both and haven't heard back... is this normal? or should I be worried...? it wasn't that much luckily but still... do you think I should send them another email or wait a few more days?

also there is a parcel for me to pick up from the post office



either its Suzie's new halter or its my new books



either way yippee!! going to get it this afternoon when I pick up Jonny from school



woohoo!


----------



## Wings

In all honesty I find IMHR the slowest at getting back to people with anything and I've had many enquiries go unanswered full stop. But memberships and regos do tend to come back without a problem. But I reckon a week is too short a time for any of the groups to process membership, if it was a month I'd start to get worried!


----------



## cassie

ok thanks Bree



I knew you could help me with that



alright I'll sit tight for a while, I've never registered anything before so I didn't know how long I should wait, and as they are volunteers I just wanted to check,

Thanks


----------



## AnnaC

Hurry up and collect that parcel Cassie - hope it's got Suzie's name on it!


----------



## cassie

YAY its here!!!  looks so nice



doesn't have Suzie's name on it, but I can get a browband that has her name on it HEHE. too dark and freezing! to try it on her tonight but will try it tomorrow morning



hopefully I can get one of my bros to help me take some pics



and it comes with a cute little bridle bag



now I just have to decide on which browband I want hehe


----------



## Wings

Can't wait to see it!!


----------



## chandab

Equuisize said:


> Do you all have favorite in your family?
> 
> I keep saying I don't that I love them all equally but I think I do. But when I go to choose I can't.
> 
> Each stands out to me for different reasons.


This is such a hard one. Like you say each stands out for a different reason. If I had to pick a favorite, I might pick DAkota, as he was my first and my introduction to minis. Then just about everyone else has a reason they stand out in my mind or in my heart (or both).


----------



## AnnaC

Cant wait to see it Cassie - do you have to have brow bands on your show halters over there, or is it just your personal preferance?


----------



## cassie

here are some pictures for you from this morning, not very good ones sorry because I was by myself but shows you all how it looks






not a very good pic sorry,







Anna, to show miniature ponies is very different to showing miniature horses over here, as you can see in the pics, the halter is pretty much a bitless bridle and they have to have a browband to be shown AMPS(australian miniature pony society) not sure if its the same for IMHR but I would think it would, mini ponies also have to be branded (which I don't really like luckily Suzie has already been branded)

here is an example of what the browband looks like, pretty much the same as what our riding ponies/ hacks ect wear when hacking over here.




you can choose the colour and design yourself, and you don't have to have the little flags you can just have the rosettes for the mini's

I think I have decided on navy purple and white for suz, now I just have to find a style I like


----------



## Wings

I never get to use PRETTY browbands...even my riding tastes lean to dressage! Enjoy picking one!






Suzie's looking good in it! Can't wait to see her out and about.


----------



## cassie

Wings said:


> I never get to use PRETTY browbands...even my riding tastes lean to dressage! Enjoy picking one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suzie's looking good in it! Can't wait to see her out and about.


I know I love looking at different ones



my best friend who has riding ponies always has navy red and white/ red and white so she wanted me to go those colours, but I tought no, I can have a bit of fun with this and pick the colours I want, Suzie's colour suits cute colours so I think I'll stay with the colours I have picked or maybe put a little pink in there.

she bit me this morning



I had put it on her and was giving her some licorice to get her to prick her ears (she hasn't mastered that yet LOL) and she got my thumb instead of the licorice I tried to pull it out but becuase it tasted like licorice she started chewing on it! oh my did it hurt! I had mum's precious camera in my other hand, I had to put it down and get my other hand in her mouth to open it so I could get my poor thumb out! part of it is still numb now, and its swollen and bruised! I can bend it a bit so I don't think its broken just swollen, but it still hurts, naughty girl!

I honestly don't know how she will go out in the show ring, but I'm hoping to start working with her of a morning soon, and then on the weekends to get her trotting nicely on the lead ect.

Thanks for your advice Diane,I think generally the nose bands are pretty high up, this is a friend of mine's mare... wearing the same halter..


.

I think once Suzie is in summer coat it will sit a bit better, and obviously as its brand new the leather still needs to stretch a bit, I need to put an extra hole in the lead so maybe I will put one in the length as well. I'll put the extra length and then take a pic of her in it and see which you guys think suits her best...


----------



## cassie

haha Diane, there is NO way I'm going to ignore you and your craziness! I love you for it! lol

thank you for your advice, and its most appreciated as you all know I'm still so new to all of this so any help you lovely ladies give me is very much wanted and very very handy


----------



## AnnaC

I think it looks great Cassie, but I agree with you in that once Suzie loses her winter coat, you will get a better idea of how it fits correctly.

Over here in the UK we have three main types of noseband - normal, with no 'joints', (like Suzie's), used with a general bridle and fitted to position a finger's width (or maybe two if the horse has a longer head!) under the ends of the cheek bones. Then there is the 'dropped' noseband, with two 'ring type' joints either side of the front nose area - this one fits slightly lower than the normal one and the 'back' strap fits down under the bit and does up in the chin groove at the rear (this noseband is thinner than the normal one). Thirdly there is the grackle noseband which looks like an X and is again thinner than the normal one. The centre of the X fits higher up on the front of the horses face with one cross strap doing up at the back under the cheek bones and the lower strap fitting down under the bit and at the back in the chin groove, like the dropped noseband - it is a bit like a combination of both normal and dropped but in one noseband.

Hope this makes sense LOL!! Do you have the same ones out there for your ridden horses??

Cant wait for a pic of your chosen browband!


----------



## cassie

Morning all,

yes Anna we have all of those for our horses here in Australia



the most popular show bridle usually has the dropped nose band, (in my experience) but it depends on the horse and the rider and how much mouth contact they need.

My friend Sarah is finally coming out to measure Suzie



and see what she thinks of her and Finn, she said she already loves Finn by the photos she has seen of him but I really want to see what she thinks of the both of them in person...

We have two cows and their weanling calves up in the cattle yards at the moment, and they pushed the gate open so that they were in the same paddock as Penny and Finn it was soo funny, poor little Finn was so scared and kept trying to get away and Penny was such a bossy boots LOL whenever the cows got to close to her food she would charge at them with her teeth bared and try to kick them LOL poor cows didn't know what was happening, Penny is definitley a dominent mare LOL

Apparantly I have missed showing you pics of one of my pets... you may be aware of this pet but maybe not how big she is now LOL Renee put up a comment on FB wondering what I was holding hehe. So I don't know if you have seen pics of her before (I think maybe you have seen baby pics) but if not please meet Kari, my 2 1/2 yr old Centrilian Carpet Python who is now 2metres long





so this was her when I first got her, when she was a tiny little baby and her home was a chinese food container hehe




who big she was compared to my hand




starting to get bigger








and bigger








and bigger (this is a good pic of her colour she had just shed








and a few weeks ago we had south african children come from a group called Watoto (you may have heard of them) they are a choir and they tour the world and raise money for the people in their villages and such its such an amazing concert and we had three of the boys and their leader stay at our house for a night



was such a wonderful experience they are such lovely boys, and they loved Kari and kept wanting to hold her and touch her lol so here is the most recent pic of Kari, and our beautiful Watoto boys


----------



## cassie

heheehehee, its so much fun to see different people's reaction to them





thats ok Diane



I never thought I would ever own a snake lol but i do and they are quite amazing pets





anyway back to horsey talk



will let you know what Suzie measures at when Sarah comes, hopefully we might be able to get some good pics of her while she is here, no guarantees though sorry lol


----------



## Wings

She's a stunner Cassie!


----------



## AnnaC

Oh Kari is beautiful Cassie! We (well Cathy really) have had two Indian Pythons, both rescued when they were small youngsters - Hermon in Cathy's late teens and Maverick during the years before we moved here to Wales. We found great homes for them both with special snake people when they got really too big for us to manage (to give them enough exerise). Hermon used to love going out in the car and visited many schools and spent quite a few evenings down at the local pub!! Mav followed the same life style - other motorists used to 'goggle' a bit at the sight of this huge snake draped across the car dash board or along the rear 'parcel' shelf. LOL!! Hermon grew to 13 feet before we passed him on and Maverick was 15 foot, needless to say it took three of us to pick them up to cart them outside for a spell on the lawn/exercise!!

They were both great boys though, always friendly and very easy going. How big will Kari get?


----------



## LittleRibbie

Cassie, unlike Diane, I love snakes and Kari is beautiful. I used to have boas and pythons when I was younger. Im running out to feed but will tell you a fl. snake problem later. Australia has beautiful snakes...although I might be a little afraid of some of your scarey Aussie snakes!!


----------



## cassie

haha thanks girls



I think she is gorgeous too



but I know many people who HATE snakes and I respect that





Anna she should grow to about 2.4-2.6m or a bit over 7 foot, so just a nice size that I can still get her out and hold her without needing another person





I love your story about people goggling you as you drive by with the snake LOL sometimes I bring Kari down to work and I walk down and people drive by really slowly and I see the kids pointing at us lol so much fun lol.

Heidi would love to hear your story



and yes we have VERY scary snakes here, I don't go anywhere near whild ones, mainly we have red belly black snakes and brown tiger snakes here, the red bellies are pretty good they are more scared and slither away but the tiger snakes you have to watch because they are very aggressive



in the middle of australia are alot of nasty snakes yuck lol I'll stick to our lovely pythons



if I was going to get another snake I would have to get one of these



they are a similar breed to kari, called a Darwin Carpet Python, their colours are just amazing!




Sarah came out and measured Suzie for me yesterday woohoo! she measured her at 84cm



or 33" which is awesome



she really loved Suzie and said that I should go really well with her which is so exciting! she loved her eyes and her conformation so I am so excited



oh and she really liked Finn to and couldn't get over his chest... lol said he has a magnificent chest LOL (not quite sure what she means by that lol but its a good thing) she wants me to get him out too, but I don't think he will be ready for any shows this season... we shall see





she has the most beautiful mini ponies! oh I have to show you a pic of her colt



he just won supreme miniature pony at Sydney royal last year he is gorgeous






I am in love with his head LOL


----------



## Wings

That colt is seriously adorable! And I agree with your friend, you have to get Finn out and about





We have red bellies in my area and that's about it. I've seen a few around but if you're going to have a snake then that's what you want! We have a huge mature one who lives in our bottom paddocks and the neighbours regrown bush paddock, love seeing him as he is magnificent!


----------



## cassie

Thanks Bree, isn't he stunning





yeah I really want to get Finn out, waiting to get my IMHR registration back then I'll register him, Penny and maybe Suzie with it then I can look at shows etc but it would be fun





I worked with Penny yesterday at liberty and Finn wanted to join, penny still will only let me get her halter on her when she is eating I was planning on working on jumping with her, but when she wouldn't let me get the halter on I decided I'd see how she went at liberty hehe, so I walked with them both up to the spot where I have my little make shift jumps hehe, and put the pole on the ground and just asked them to walk over it, they got that pretty quick (obviously rewarding them each time they did it) then I raised on end up just 2 inches and got them to walk over that a few times, (Finn loved it!! lol) then again on the other side I did them walking over each level probably 5-6 times then would raise it up, then raised one corner up again, Finn found that a little difficult but just followed me over and once he worked it out he was fine



was so fun, then I ran out of treats



so I finished up with giving both of them lots of hugs and kisses and running round with them for a bit lol. I can't wait to hopefully get back out there today or tomorrow and have another go and see if I can get it even higher hehe, just for fun


----------



## Wings

I always free jump my rookie jumpers or anyone who hasn't done it in awhile



I reckon it creates smarter jumpers as they have to work it out for themselves! Put Finn over lots of ground poles and slightly raised poles while he is getting the hang of it, really knuckle those basics in! I was talking to Drifter's trainer and she said that's all she did for ages and once he was working cleanly over all the poles she started finding weird things and then moved onto height. I think a lot of minis get pushed for height long before they are really ready for it.

We need pics


----------



## cassie

awesome I'm glad you approve Bree thanks



they really had lots of fun, and so did I, and I wouldn't push them into doing it I let them have a break and then when they came back to me we continued it really was lots of fun





ok I'll try take some pics, for you tomorrow, so do you think I should mix up the poles a bit adding different things and taking them away before I work on height?

thats so cool that you do it too



hehe


----------



## Wings

Mix it up for sure





Get those brains working not just their legs.





Do trot pole lines and build towards doubles. I also work on width before height so a small spread is nice. Get some soft branches or fake brush and make a jump out of that. This summer I want to build a mini xc course for training! Will share any ideas I have


----------



## AnnaC

Sarah's colt is so gorgeous Cassie, and I'm thrilled that she liked Suzie (how could she not!)

It sounds as though you had great fun with Penny and Finn and I agree with Bree - a little bit wider rather than higher is always good, especially with Finn as he is so young. You can always add different things/colours next to your pole to create interest and to make them think and look - a little line of leafy bush, an old horse rug rolled up tight and laid alongside your pole, get your thinking cap on!! And dont forget that second pole occasionally included some way further on - they will pop over the first one, feeling very pleased with themselves then, ooooop's there's another one! Teaches them to keep their eyes open. LOL!!


----------



## cassie

Thanks for the advice girls will definitely try that



yeah I had two poles setup yesterday n will use them both again tomorrow too but will definitely try a bit of stuff to distract them n make them think



awesome advice  going out to feed now chat to you all later


----------



## cassie

I don't have any pics of our magnolia tree or my furry kids jumping (though I have had another go at jumping them, its just that no one was there to take piccies for me LOL, Finn decided that trotting up to the trotting poles was fun and that he could jump hehe, was so cute! we were just walking over them and he thought he was left behind and so he trotted up and did a little jump over the trotting poles hehe, I praised him and he thought he was clever so he did it again lol, so wish I had my camera with me lol





Penny still thinks its better to walk but I'll get there lol.

and so you don't all get cranky at me for lack of photos I thought I would show you some other pics ... they are of two paintings I have just finished...


----------



## Wings

They look great Cassie! Love the 'fur' effect on your tiger.


----------



## AnnaC

Cassie, those paintings are just amazing - you really are very talented my friend.





Did you paint them for someone or just for your own satisfaction?


----------



## cassie

Thanks girls,

Anna I just paint them as I feel like it lol, I haven't given any of them away except for Diane's Spotty, and Renee's Swan Song...

my friend said that she wanted me to paint one for her, but as she lived in SA it would be hard. sorry SA is South Australia.

so I do it just because I can




I suppose its nicer because if it doesn't turn out the way I wanted it to I don't stress that its going to someone if you know what I mean?


----------



## LittleRibbie

Cassie those pictures are great!! I love the tiger....they are my favorte of all the big cats. I think I may need to commission you to do some art work for the other foaling stall. Get your thinking cap on...what do you want to paint?


----------



## cassie

Hehehe oooh fun!!! I will



now give me some guidelines.... Obviously we need pink in there...  landscape, animal...?


----------



## cassie

worked with Suzie yesterday afternoon



with her show halter



I'm having trouble getting her to trot... any suggestions?

here are some pics, and also some of our magnolia tree for Anna












the tree



















Mum n Dad have left today for Thailand



wish we could have gone... they are going for 5 days so I'm looking after the boys again lol it will be ok





as always, click on the pic to see a bigger version


----------



## Wings

Love those trees! I reckon this is the first place we have lived were we don't have one!

Trotting issues have you tried a dressage whip? A little flick or tap can sometimes be enough to get them forward again.


----------



## cassie

thanks Bree, yeah we love it too, its the first year that it has really had a full bloom as such lol.

I have tried the end of the lead she didn't like it... I can maybe try my whip... she might just need time and work lol silly suzie!


----------



## AnnaC

Oh thank you for the pictures Cassie - that tree is really gorgeous. I hope to have a couple of them one day!

Regarding Suzie's reluctance to trot when asked - does she trot when in her normal headcollar? She needs to do this before you progressto her show halter. Make sure you are by her shoulder and not her head, keep your body facing forward, rope in your right hand, long dressage whip in your left hand down beside your body (as Bree says) - NEVER try to flap at her back end with the lead, makes you look so untidy (LOL!!) and anyway your body is giving out backward signals rather than 'move forward' ones. Look straight ahead and think FORWARD! Give Suzie the command to 'and TERR-ROT!!' firmly and in a 'lively' voice and take a 'running' stride forwards. Suzie probably wont respond at first, so gather yourself and try again (you can add one click with your tongue at the end of the trot word if it helps, one click only). At the third try reach your left hand behind you and tap her bottom at the top of her hind leg - not up too high on her back - but be careful not to turn your body and to lose your FORWARD thinking. If she trots on, keep going, with lots of excited 'YES SUZIE, GOOD GIRL, YES TERR-ROT', plus one or two clicks. Then stop with lots of praise and cuddles and repeat the whole thing!!

If you are really having difficulties, can you co-opt someone in to help you? Get them to stand behind Suzie and after your command to Suzie and the tap with the whip, get them to clap their hands really loudly - this often makes the horse jump forward!! Also do you have somewhere that Suzie really likes to be? Take her away from there and get her to trot back? And again, remember that any lessons are never very successful if you try doing them in the paddocks or pastures where the horse normally lives, you need to be away from their normal grazing/relaxing/do my own thing area.





Good luck - I'm sure she will get it in the end, but after years of teaching them to walk quietly on a lead, I think getting them to trot up beside you often takes a little while to 'sink in'!!


----------



## cassie

Thanks Anna I did another quick lesson this afternoon in her normal halter n was just walking a quick pace beside her n she was keeping up not trotting then I put

My right hand close to the clip put a little pressure n said trot suzie she did some real fast walking so I stopped n praised then started again she started jogging stopped n praised again n she trotted for me woohoo!! Good girl suz! So tomoorrow I'll work with her twice I think n she is learning that my wish means to stop lol I'll make a show pony out of her yet lol

Thanks for the advice 

Oh isn't the tree lovely? I hope you get one it will look spectacular in your garden!!


----------



## AnnaC

Well done Cassie!! Suzie will soon catch on!


----------



## cassie

Thanks Anna,

Suzie is doing really well at trotting on the lead now



just a little tension, and me saying trot Suz and she will trot quite happily beside me woohoo!! I worked with her three times over the weekend and we had lots of fun





I also worked with Penny and Finn, I just worked on lead training with Finn as I haven't done it for a while and he went really well, he even trotted a little for me (only when he wanted to of course lol brat!) but at least he has trot on the lead for me now





then I worked with Penny who had also had trouble trotting on the lead lol. I just went through the transitions with her several times, and by the end she was trotting by voice command no tension on the lead at all





I did some jumping on the lead with her too



so much fun, (I think that really helped with the trotting as she loves to jump now



)

we are up to 40 cm jumps



not that high in competition heights but we are getting there.

so overall an awesome weekend, I washed my car and she is now looking very very shiny yippee! except I must be allergic to the car wash stuff... darn excema came back saturday night



just after I had washed the car.... grrrr its not too bad but very irritating! lol.

Mum and Dad come back from Thailand on Wednesday afternoon which is exciting!

Have a great week everyone


----------



## AnnaC

Your trotting works seems to be coming on in leaps and bounds with all of them Cassie!





I'm so glad that Penny is enjoying her jumping - remember to have a lot of variety in the jumps, no need to go much higher for a while - most horses will jump that little bit higher than they are used to when the time comes, as long as the jump itself doesn't look 'strange' to them.

Naughty girl - did you not wear rubber gloves when washing the car? Hope the resulting 'nasties' fade away quickly for you my friend.


----------



## Wings

What did you use on the car? We only use sugar soap because of my own allergies. I also have to be careful about what I'm using on my own horses at bathtime! Might be something you have to watch for as well when you start showing


----------



## cassie

yeah I know, I totally didn't think of it



since quitting the vets my hands have been brilliant! I did use some stuff to clean the aluminium bumper bar on the front, so I don't know if it was that, because usually I'm ok if I just wash it with our stuff, the product we use is called "carma" to wash the cars and its meant to be environmentally friendly so I don't know LOL

yeah I think I will have to wear gloves from now on sucky!

yeah I'm going to have to be careful with washing the horses too I think, what do you use Bree?

Thanks for the tips with jumping Anna, I will set up some different things next time, (I'm going to get Russell out with his camera so you can see some piccies)

at the moment my jumps are different size and type of wood that we have and black or orange containers or bricks, I have put branches underneath them or over them and weeds... I'll experiment with that a bit more





I won't go higher again for a while I might set them up in a different spot too so she gets used to different environments as well



Sandy from across the road said I can go over and use their jumps anytime which would be cool as another different environment. Bree I know I have asked you before but what halter do you use for jumping again?


----------



## Wings

Halter wise I've swapped back to rope halters, both Drifter and Derby are very strong so I need the extra strength to gently correct them on course. When I get Spesh out I use a leather halter I found with no buckle on the noseband. I would kill for one of these! http://www.kingstons.net.au/products/USA-Tiffany-Western-Style-Halter.html

I can use Cowboy Magic but it dries my hands out big time, will experiment with a few other destaining washes this season to see what will work better for me. I use the Champion Tails shampoo, again I get dry hands but not as bad as with other products, and I've gone back to conditioning with Hi Shine Hot Oil which also seems to make my hands feel better after any shampooing/stain removing



Have also used Khonke's Own Kleen Sheen and haven't had a reaction.


----------



## cassie

cool



I use the champion tails and the Kleen sheen! I love both of them, and I haven't had reactions to them yet... thought my allergy doctor said that my hands will be more sensitive rather then less for sometime.

so we shall see lol.

ok I think I do have a rope halter around somewhere LOL.

Thanks for the advice



going to look at that halter now



oh I ordered Penny's show halter!! except they didn't have any in stock so I have to wait 2 weeks for it to come in, I have ordered a blue and when I get it I'll take some pics, if you girls don't think it suits I can return it for a different colour.


----------



## cassie

ok yeah WOW that halter is GORGEOUS Oh my goodness!! I can see why you want it!! lol


----------



## Wings

cassie said:


> ok yeah WOW that halter is GORGEOUS Oh my goodness!! I can see why you want it!! lol


Isn't it just!



I just don't show western in the halter ring and since most of my guys are in rope halters I can't justify adding it to the halter collection! But it's soooooo pretty...


----------



## cassie

It is soooooo pretty omg wow!!


----------



## AnnaC

WOW!! Bree. That is a seriously super halter - very attractive!! But the price gets another WOW!! LOL!!


----------



## cassie

haha yeah it sure does!! very expensive! lol


----------



## Wings

Yes showing is certainly NOT kind on the wallet... I'd hate to add up what I've spent on gear alone. I also have a mjor halter addiction, not helped by having a friend who makes halters




She made Spesh's beaded set.


----------



## cassie

haha I bet! I have a friend who makes browbands lol uh oh! she is going to make Suzie's and we are looking at colours and designs now LOL AHHH lol I have a rug addiction!! LOL Smartie has SOOO many rugs (doesn't help that he likes to rip them lol) the mini's are getting there with their rug collection lol at the moment I'm making Suzie a show rug hehe so much fun, when its done I'll put some pics up for you to see



so much fun


----------



## MeganH

Wow I like that Halter a lot Bree! I don't know of anyone who makes halters.. I haven't gotten a real show halter yet for Ricky other then a leather one with some silver filigree on it.

When are you going to show, Cassie?


----------



## cassie

Hopefully soon Megan



I'm just waiting on my membership papers to come back from both amps (Suzie) and IMHO (penny n Finn n maybe Suzie) then I can register them n then start showing them



I dnt think I'll show Finn this season though ppl want me to lol

Actually I think Finn is losing weight



this morning I noticed he is a little hollowed out between the hips but I still can't feel the ribs through the mass amount of fluff he has lol I'll try take a pic today n see what you girl think





Suzie is going to be going into the stable at night again as of onight to hopefully get her to lose her winter coat... I will prob have the camera set up so I can keep an eye on her, if I do I'll send you all the link in case you want to take a peek





Afternoon off today so I'm hoping to work with them all again



I love working with them so much fun!


----------



## Wings

You should try and get Finn into AMPS and get him out this season :nod he'd look fantastic out there!!


----------



## cassie

Wings said:


> You should try and get Finn into AMPS and get him out this season :nod he'd look fantastic out there!!


naw Thank you Bree



the only reason why I'm debating not putting Finn into AMPS is that I would have to brand him



ahhh lol I don't like hurting my baby... I have to come up with a brand yet as well I can still show him miniature pony with IMHR and would love to put him into AMPS but I don't want to brand him... :S


----------



## Wings

It doesn't hurt for long though, I'm still looking at branding my horses as I like it for security. Chips can move.. one of my geldings may have just done this with his SECOND chip



A brand is permanent and visible.


----------



## cassie

hmmm hadn't thought of it that way...

Thanks for the tip Bree, does the vet come out and do it?


----------



## Wings

I've heard some vets do, if/when I go ahead with it I'll get a brand made up (I already have one registered) and will get someone out who only does branding. Often just asking around to find out who is doing it locally will find you someone


----------



## cassie

cool thanks



I got out the scissors tonight LOL uh oh! I cut three inches off Penny and Suzies tails and they are both still just touching the ground!



they were starting to look a bit ratty so it looks much better now



Suzie is in for the night



cutie baby girl, she trotted quite happily in LOL I think she knows what sort of a night we are in for! I feel sorry for Finn and Penny who don't have rugs on them... gotta get Penny a rug I'm such a bad owner LOL poor bubba girl

I have sent the IMHR registrations off for all three mini's and apparantly I can start showing them even if I don't have their papers back yet so thats exciting



just waiting on Suzie's browband and Penny's halter what colour browband would suit finnley do you think? I'm thinking light and dark blue... but am up for suggestions


----------



## MeganH

That will be fun to show! I can't wait to try it. Hopefully next year. I need to learn about halters so I know what to get and practice with on Ricky. Maybe Tink too.

Where do you stream the cam through? Still Mare Stare? I set up an account with camstreams but can't get my computer to allow the site to pull the stream and show it online. It was free and I thought it would be nice to be able to stream it every once in a while when we were away or just to let others see them.


----------



## AnnaC

Cassie, I think that you should show Finn if possible. Quite apart from the fact that he could easily be placed, you need to remember how good it will be for his 'education'. All the things they see at shows, - the people, the other horses, the noise, the excitement, even the regular travelling - will really set him up for anything you want to do with him in the future. It will be a great experience for him!





Do they hot brand over in Aussie then - over here we have been freeze branding for years, and I can vouch for the fact that the 'marks' lasted a good 25 years!

if your weather is that grotty right now, I can well understand Suzie standing in her stall, grinning at those left outside. LOL!!


----------



## cassie

Haha thanks Anna



looks like I'm going to have to get out n really start working the little munchkin hehe

I'm honestly not sure Bree will have more of an idea... We dnt even brand our cattle so it's totally new to me.... Both Suzie n penny have been branded though you can hardly see it now...

Megan just ask many questions lol Renee, Bree n another friend of mine will tell you what a pain I have been with the constant questions lol but I'm definitely learning heaps





Megan I was thinking of going camstreams too... Didn't get a chance lst night but thinking of it for the same reasons as you



will let you know how I go with that


----------



## Wings

We mostly freezebrand over here, Tinker's my only horse here who is hot branded and I think some groups have actually banned it? Not to sure on that one as my group isn't all that fussy, they just want some form of permanent ID.

Browband for Finn hmmmm... I would go royal blue and white maybe with gold.


----------



## cassie

see I knew Bree would know



thanks Bree





hmmm yeah I like those colours thanks heaps!! 

I worked with Penny a little at liberty again this morning! I'll try get my brothers to try take some video or photos tomorrow, she is doing SOOO good





she is trotting on voice command and jumped really high over the little jumps this morning and was eager to keep going LOL  so exciting!! it was so much fun



I think she was extra frisky from the wind and the cold.... I'm going to paint some timber to make a little coloured jump on the weekend and start adding some distractions this is so much fun! I can see why you love it Bree!


----------



## Wings

It's just the best isn't it!

Wish things would dry up a bit so I could do some jumping! Need to start putting Drifter over some fences again to warm him up for the next show.

Cassie was it you asking me about alpacas in one of thse threads? Because I just came in after watching my three put themselves between the group Lyric is with and a barking dog who wanted to come through the fence. The little intact male Castiel made every aggressive spitting sound and gesture he knew and the dog backed off. Pretty sure it wouldn't have stopped a pack or a serious dog but it was enough to spook this one right off.


----------



## cassie

wow thats fantastic! how awesome that the alpaca wanted to protect them!  thats so cool





yeah I'm so loving it! I want to take Penny in some performance classes but there aren't many shows I have seen that have them... certainly no ag shows that I will be taking them too... are there many performance classes down your way?

it really is soo much fun! do you guys have wind down there or just rain? we haven't had any rain here but it has been absoloutly blowing a gale for the last day and a half!!!


----------



## Wings

Wind and rain and snow and hail and EVERYTHING! I think we'll float away at this rate





Yes I was pretty impressed with how determined Cas was to drive off the threat, especially when he is so darn cute you wouldn't think he could scare anything!




The agis down here rarely, if ever, have performance classes but all the AMHS feature shows have a full program. Not sure what IMHR shows are like as we only get their state show down here. You might have to move


----------



## cassie

haha wow he is VERY cute! and soo fluffy lol thanks for the pic!

hmm yeah, the IMHR state show has performance classes so I'm hoping to get Penny to at least those ones... do you know if they have to be clipped to do jumping and what the difference was between the different jumping classes such as trail/ show jumping 8 bar fault and out lol was looking at the programme wanting a dictionary LOL





I have decided that little Finn and Penny are going into the stables tonight!! its far to cold and windy and they don't have any rugs on them! at least Suzie and Smartie have layer upon layer LOL I reckon Finn will be SOOO happy to be in HIS stable again



everytime he goes in there he lays down and sleeps the whole night long LOL cutie baby man! love bug!


----------



## AnnaC

Oh Bree what a cute little fella - and so brave too!! Well done BIG MAN!!


----------



## Wings

Diane will like him because he is spotted




which must have been a shock to his breeder



he has fine red spots all over his body that you can see in his fleece, it's awesome


----------



## cassie

Thats so cool Bree



lol wow a spotted alpaca hehehe

sorry girls that I haven't been around this weekend... slack I know but here is the reason why........

Suzie and I went to our first show today!!! woohoo! she was such an awesome girl and she won her class!  couldn't be happier and she was moving so beautifully for me and was such a good girl in the float and being with the other horses 

(I know your going to be angry at me... but unfortunatly I couldn't get any pics...) my friend Rebekah and her mum took me, and two of their horses came as well



Rebekah went in two classes with her galloway gelding Rocky and she got a first and a second, then she went in a led class with her three yr old riding pony filly and got champion! woohoo massive day! but was well worth it, and we are hoping to take suzie out again in a few weeks time



I have to try and get some more of that coat off first LOL


----------



## Wings

WOOHOO!!!!!!



:FirstPrize





I always knew Suzie was an awesome little pony! Give her a big squeezy hug from me



:ThumbUp

Have fun with that coat, have you tried a shedding blade? Not all horses like them but they do work well.


----------



## cassie

Thanks Bree






it was very exciting! unfortunatly there was no champion... but thats ok, Im just so happy she went out and worked well for me



everyone who saw her liked her and that her being very fluffy still LOL

I will she got a big yummy dinner tonight and is nice and snug in her stable






haha you should have heard the carry on from Smartie Penny and Finn when she got back LOL neighing to each other like crazy



they were all congratulating her on her win hehe





I got a shedding blade on Saturday and have already used it quite a bit



it works so well!! she is fine with it such a good girl but I think I'm going to have to add another rug to my collection lol, I need a really warm doona or something to get her to lose that coat LOL especially as she is in at night now, she doesn't need her waterproof on... so I guess I better go shopping LOL


----------



## MeganH

WAY TO GO!!! That is so awesome, Cassie!! SO exciting and I bet she will be in another show soon! Remember to have someone with a camera next time! LOL


----------



## Equuisize

*CASSIE!!!!!* No photos???!!!

Congrats to you and Suzie, anyway.

Sure would have been fun to see a photo.

Maybe you could do us a drawing


----------



## AnnaC

Oh well done Cassie - brilliant!! But apart from you not bothering with a camera (or asking anyone else for a quick snap), how dare you sneak off to Suzie's very important first outing without telling us that you were going!!

Never mind, we will forgive you this once - bet you were absolutely thrilled with our special Suz, what a clever girl she is!





Still WE always knew she was Special!!

Many congratulations to both of you - but Suzie is getting the big ((((HUG)))) from me coz she's just the BEST!!


----------



## Wings

We need to find the spots to make sure you come back


----------



## Wings

But the spots don't hurt I'm sure


----------



## cassie

Thanks girls





it was so much fun, but wow what a hectic day! we started at 5am and didn't stop till 5pm LOL we almost missed Suzie's class because we were getting Rebekahs young horse Matilda ready... here is a pic of her (not from the show yesterday) she is sooo pretty!




she got champion led riding pony yesterday,

but yeah we were getting her ready and my ring was flying through their classes then we saw all the mini ponies out there waiting so Aunty trish is like quick go get ready so I get changed while she takes Suzie's rugs off a little bit of makeup on Suz and her bridle on and we ran out to the class LOL poor Suz didn't quite know what was happening but she was such a good girl lol she trotted out so nicely for me so proud of her





I will definitley make sure we take a camera to the next show



we are hoping to go to another show at Penrith on the 25th and 26th... I have an engagement party to go to on the 25th but the mini classes are on the 26th so hopefully I can take her to that one



 so much fun.

hehe Anna, it was a bit of a rushed decision LOL it wasn't decided till Saturday that we were going to take Suzie then I had to quickly wash her and we trimmed her and got her ready... I don't have internet on my phone otherwise you would have definitley known about it... naughty Cassie... sorry Ladies, I will definitley let you know the day before



( am I forgiven?)

I have a friend who wants to come and watch Suzie next time so I'll definitley get her with the camera if she does


----------



## Wings

What a lovely pony!

Yes there must be photos next time or you won't be forgiven


----------



## cassie

haha she is lovely though takes a bit to get ready LOL

ok ok ok yes alright LOL will take photos!


----------



## Wings

I can imagine! Glad we don't have to do all that braiding on our minis, still I'd love to show one myself I just love the riding ponies!


----------



## cassie

yep, full days prep LOL when Rebekah had a grey pony it used to take us even longer LOL he had three white socks a star lol the mini ponies are easy as to prep compared to the hacks and riding ponies I'm used to LOL althought I don't know how we will go with Penny if I show her miniature horse... the more I think about the more worried I am with how she would go with me clipping her... maybe I might get my clippers fixed and just gradually do little bits at a time... just to see how she goes LOL I would love to get her out there and her show halter should be coming soon... I was hoping not to clip her though... hmm LOL


----------



## Wings

Keep a twitch on hand in case you need it, more reliable then sedatives and after awhile they realise the clipping will not kill them and you can use it less and less


----------



## Eagle

Hi all






I am back. Cassie congrats, what wonderful news



I can't believe you didn't take pics


----------



## cassie

YAY Renee is back!!! welcome back my friend! hope you had a wonderful time!!

yes I know naughty Cassie! lol. Thank you






Thanks Bree, yeah I might have to... would prefer not to, just because she is a mare who finds it so hard to trust, and she is trusting me so good now I would hate to wreck that... anyway maybe I'll be able to put her into foal in October... and won't show her at all... :/ decisions decisions LOL


----------



## cassie

two newborn calves born just 15 minutes ago



my uncle just came and told me, after work I might go and try find them... and I'll try take some piccies for you all if you would like to see new babies



if its still light enough, I'll have to see how I go...


----------



## Wings

How many calves have you got so far?


----------



## cassie

first two of the season and both born on the same day  little cuties!... the rest still have a little bit to go, next ones to calve will probably drop in the next 4-6 weeks, then they keep going after that, should get a few from my young bull that I bred. its his first breeding season



so here's hoping we get some nice looking babies from him! ;D


----------



## Wings

Fingers crossed then


----------



## AnnaC

Oooooo baby moos!! Yes please Cassie - pictures.


----------



## Eagle

yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh here come the moo pics



* CONGRATULATIONS *


----------



## cassie

ok girls I'll definitely get out there and hunt them down with the camera in the morning



might be able to find some wide load pics of some of the expectant mummas to be as well



I love the baby moos as well



calving season is definitely my fave time of the year (because obviously its foaling season as well hehe)

headed to bed now night all, will get some pics for you all in the morning


----------



## AnnaC

Sleep well Cassie - I'm just going to put some moo pics on my thread, not super sweet baby ones, but the pics might make you smile!!


----------



## cassie

ok I took some pics this morning of our two very cute baby moos



one is definitely a little bull and I think the other one could be a heifer



not sure for sure I used the zoom lens so I wouldn't disturb them too much.

Will put them up at lunch time, I got distracted playing with the cows this morning hehe.


----------



## cassie

as promised here are the pics of our newest kids on the block





first the little dark red/ light brown? not totally sure of her colour yet... thinking this baby could be a Samson baby maybe














then our little grey bull



such a little cutie and I love his black eyes and muzzle!!
















more moo pics in the next post


----------



## Wings

I adore the little greys!



Sort of miss having cows here.


----------



## cassie

Our big stud bull "Sidney" what do you think Diane?




and some wide loads LOL the black angus in front is our special girl



we have put her to our smaller bull this season so hoping she calves alright











the brown girl behind always gets MASSIVE lol she still has 1-2 months to go LOL poor thing!





hope you enjoy


----------



## AnnaC

Oh Cassie, those babies are gorgeous, and the Momma of your little grey fella is such a pretty girl! Love your wide loads too - wishing them all good luck and safe calving.





And the lovely Sidney is a very handsome fella - what 'breed' is he?


----------



## cassie

thanks Anna



for your kind words



I love our baby moos

she is a lovely girl isn't she



its her first calf and I think she has done quite well



the mum of the brown/red one, we were worried about... while she was calving she kept going in the dam :/ very strange and worrying so we brought her up just in case but she was fine and had no problem in the end... my unce thought she had a little of Milk fever poor girl.

haha I love our brown wide load, she gets HUGE every year but pops her babies out fine every time funny thing





Sidney is a pure bred black angus. he is the dad of Kia's last season calf Laylah, and the dad of this seasons calf as well, she has another few months to go before calving yet, she is always a late calver.


----------



## cassie

I'm glad you like him Diane



haha I don't think I would lie on his tummy though :/ he isn't a very affectionate bull LOL

he throughs nice calves though so thats good





was jumping Penny this morning lol she was so eager to go, following me everywhere as I set up the jumps and she would walk up to them and jump over them from walking before I even asked her too LOL funny girl!  she is so much fun to jump


----------



## cassie

calf no. 3 born late last night early morning





another little brown one. I haven't been to see it close up yet as its across the road at our other property... mum n I saw it as we went for our walk this morning.

very exciting to have another one safely on the ground,



little cutie things!!

Suzie's new doona rug came last night



she looks so cute in it! she now wears it to bed, that should help her lose her winter fluff, I took a pic of it, I'll post it up later today for you.


----------



## cassie

Suzie in her new rug hehe soo cute



and she was so snuggly in it <3




and not a good copy but a pic of my first horse ride



hehe thought you might enjoy


----------



## Wings

Those pics are adorable Cassie!


----------



## AnnaC

Goodness Cassie that rug is something else!!

You really were a cute little thing weren't you? Grew up to be a pretty cute BIG thing as well, in my opinion!


----------



## cassie

hehe isn't the rug gorgeous



lol usually I just go the fleece ones, but... lol I can't resist a pretty rug, and it was a pretty good price as well





haha awwwwww thanks Anna lol don't know what your saying about me being big though LOL



the guys at work nick named me Shorty LOL though sometimes I get Shortly... hmmm don;t know what they mean by that LOL oh well. I love that pic though



really proves that I have loved horses all my life


----------



## cassie

.


----------



## cassie

hi all, so I thought I would share some pics of my own horses with you





thought you might like to see how they are going





Penny absoloutly loves the new baby!! she wants to be a mum sooo bad! she hasn't met him yet but since he has been born she has smelt him or something and has been hanging at the paddock fence all day, poor darlin!

first a pic of my precious Penny




next my Suzie minx (they were having a great time racing around



)










more in next post


----------



## cassie

my little Finnley man, who will be a year old in two weeks! can you believe it?! lol

look at his cheeky little face! Love my bubba!




my two bay boys! <3




and lastly my handsome old man Smartie



(who I must say is looking fantastic



)
















enjoy


----------



## Wings

Love those Suzie shots!!!

They are all looking fab


----------



## countrymini

Love your photos, and your horses look so happy. They obviously love their mummy


----------



## JAX

They look so great Cassie! I was just going thru my old text messages and realized that Finns birthday should be comming up soon.


----------



## cassie

yep it sure is!!! the 9th October!! hoping to get Russell to help me do a photo shoot of him for his bday





thanks Bree, I'm finally getting the hang of photography



haha I am hoping to take Suz to the AMPS feature show... something tells me I shouldn't put her in best presented LOL look at her coat!!!!! grrr LOL

Thanks Hayley, well they better love me! with all the time I put into them LOL.

Penny is so loving the new baby! she watches the stable constantly and is never too far away! can't wait to see how she goes when I let him out tomorrow morning


----------



## AnnaC

Oh they all look fabulous Cassie - thank you so much for the update.

I love seeing everyone galloping around and having fun - Smartie looks great, you wouldn't believe that he is an old man!!

Cant believe that almost a year has gone past since we excitedly welcomed the FAB FINN into the world - hope you can do that special photo shoot for his Birthday.


----------



## cassie

thanks guys





Anna, your right about Smartie lol he doesn't act his age at all brat!

yes Finnley will be one in exactly one week!!!  cutie little kid!


----------



## chandab

cassie said:


> I'm glad you like him Diane
> 
> 
> 
> haha I don't think I would lie on his tummy though :/ he isn't a very affectionate bull LOL
> 
> he throughs nice calves though so thats good


None of our bulls are what I'd call affectionate, but if they have a bad temper they don't stick around long, either.

I don't have any pics of the bulls, but here's one of my cows and her 2012 calf (perhaps I shared this earlier this year):




Here's a collage of winter pics my MIL took several years ago:




and, sorry I'm late catching up on what's going on, here.


----------



## chandab

They are all really nice, but I really like Suzie and Penny.


----------



## cassie

chandab said:


> They are all really nice, but I really like Suzie and Penny.


Thanks Chanda





Penny could quite possibly be going to a stallion this weekend woohoo!!



which is very exciting!

oh I remember those pics



so cute!

we have 5 new calves here atm, with many more soon to come



I agree about bulls with bad tempers! my bull Samson is turning out to be a lovely young thing and him and our big bull are best buddies lol which is nice to see, we won't have bulls with bad tempers here either, its not worth it!

will put pics up here later of my ponies and their adventure with my friend and her little girls hehehe soo cute!


----------



## MeganH

Love all the photos, Cassie! Finn is growing up!

Smartie does not look or act his age. What a handsome boy!

Does anyone know where my thread went? I sure hope it wasn't deleted and it was just moved. I needed to put together a journal of Laney's Pregnancy and I was going to use all the info in my post. I can't remember everything and go through my thousands of pictures on this computer!


----------



## cassie

MEGAN!!!  have msised you!

haha its really hard to find them, its not deleted... I'll find it and post so it comes up for you


----------



## MeganH

I know I miss you all too! I come on briefly every few days and look around a bit. It's never enough though!

THANK YOU for finding it! Where in the world was it? I swear it wasn't on page 1 or 2 of this board! lol (hope not cause I would be blind if it was!) I am going to have to post pictures and updates on the furballs!

Have you replaced Suzie's rug yet? Silly girl!


----------



## cassie

YAY, HAHAHAH Suzie's rug! not yet... LOL I finished off the one I made her last night so after her bath today she will be wearing it



hoping to give Penny a bath today too, ready for her big date!!!!


----------



## AnnaC

Come on Cassie - where are those promised pictures!!


----------



## Wings

Do Loki and Thor need to threaten to invade again?



It worked last time!


----------



## cassie

hahaha they are coming, I just had to take poor Caspy to the vets, he has an absess and has to get it operated on tomorrow, just got back am charging my camera and will load them while I eat dinner





I have decided that I won't put Penny into foal this year... :/ its taken me a while to decide but I thinks its best... Sandy I thought was going to have the foal but her husband has decided that they won't now, I'm happy with my little herd for now, so I think I will spend the year hopefully show her a little get her out and about a bit then next year put them both into foal to different stallions of course LOL) my friend who came over with her little girls said she wants a Suzie baby, so I have an owner for her foal already or FInn (she wants Finn LOL don't think I can seperate myself from him...:/ )

so this year I'm just going to have fun with them hopefully do a little jumping with Penny and next year consider putting her to Sandy's stallion and Suzie to a nice stallion





phew, I'm glad I got that off my chest pics to come shortly


----------



## cassie

ok ok, lol pics from when my friend and her two gorgeous little girls came to play





I can't get over how much he loved these two!



















even Penny investigated Skye









he was even so good when they were bouncing his ball around <3

more next post...


----------



## cassie

they are so cute together!




having a little run hehe




he loved Tamsen!




he got a little sleepy then, and decided it was Cassie snuggle time


----------



## cassie

you asked for pics LOL

here are some of the girls on Suzie, first time Suzie has ever had anyone on her



so proud of her!




I don't like this pic of me but it is so cute of Suzie and Tamsen <3




Skye looks sooo cute on Suzie mumma!


----------



## countrymini

I want a Finn... and I think a Suzie too lol

Beautiful photos


----------



## MeganH

I love all the pictures! They are so good and it looks like everyone had a lot of fun. Finn is so cute with his girls! And what a good girl Suzie was






You will have fun with Penny this year



Can't wait to see her jumping and showing!


----------



## lexischase

I love the photos of Fin with the girls, but OMG when he is snuggling with you in the second to last photo.... Look at that darling little expression! Can I have him???





Wish there were more of Penny!! Hehe. Suzie looks like a superstar with her first "pony ride" such fun photos!


----------



## Wings

Great pics!

It's so hard to decide who and when to breed, I badly want to use Ashanti but I don't want a lot of foals next year so I'm thinking of slimming her down and putting her back out in the ring. So I know how you feel with Penny! If only it didn't take a year to cook those foals....


----------



## AnnaC

Oh wasn't Finn a good boy, bless him!! And he really did seem to enjoy his time with his new friends.





As for the wonderful Suzie - well she's just a star!





But the pics of you and Finn sharing cuddle time beat the lot!!


----------



## cassie

lexischase said:


> I love the photos of Fin with the girls, but OMG when he is snuggling with you in the second to last photo.... Look at that darling little expression! Can I have him???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish there were more of Penny!! Hehe. Suzie looks like a superstar with her first "pony ride" such fun photos!


haha sorry Lexi, Finn is mine!! lol I don't think I could ever sell him, my special baby!

he sure is a love bug!

I'll try get some pics of Penny for you this weekend



she is a little fat atm as well, but will be getting her into shape with some more jumping soon





Suzie was brilliant! was so proud of her







MeganH said:


> I love all the pictures! They are so good and it looks like everyone had a lot of fun. Finn is so cute with his girls! And what a good girl Suzie was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will have fun with Penny this year
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see her jumping and showing!


Thanks Megan



the girls had a great time! and so did their mum







Wings said:


> Great pics!
> 
> It's so hard to decide who and when to breed, I badly want to use Ashanti but I don't want a lot of foals next year so I'm thinking of slimming her down and putting her back out in the ring. So I know how you feel with Penny! If only it didn't take a year to cook those foals....


oh yeah! definitley agree with you there Bree!

Ashanti will look great in the ring



I'm sure you will have a great time with her!

haha yes! wish it didn't take so long! but the wait is definitley worth it everytime








AnnaC said:


> Oh wasn't Finn a good boy, bless him!! And he really did seem to enjoy his time with his new friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the wonderful Suzie - well she's just a star!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the pics of you and Finn sharing cuddle time beat the lot!!


thanks Anna



they were both so good! was so proud of them! and even Penny coming up to say hello, she has come so far!

I gave Suzie a big bath yesterday and I'm so happy with how she is looking (except that she is fat and fluffy lol) but her mane and tail are so shiny and soft




I love this!


----------



## cassie

Happy birthday to my little baby boy!!! well it was yesterday but I didn't get a chance to get on here





Finn had a lovely day (well it didn't start out too great) let him in with Hudson and Classic for a play date and Hudson kept trying hump him!



and my poor baby hated it so much that he was doing these really high pitched squeals and ran to me, then he finally got up the courage to play with Hudson and Classic came and wacked him one! poor baby! he ran behind me then and kept going to the gate...



was not happy with either Classic or Hudson! meanies!

so he spent the day with Penny and went in with Suzie for the first time since weaning



he was such a good boy and didn't try to drink from her once!!





at lunch time he got a big pamperning session with a nice big brush and bread and carrots





then for dinner he had a birthday cake! will try upload the pic of his cake later



it was a lucerne chaff honey and mitavite cake with oaten chaff icing mitavite breeda writing saying Finn and apples for the outside and a carrot candle HEHEHE was so much fun!



they all shared it and loved it! 

getting so nervous about Sunday with Suzie!!! AHHH first show I'm going to without Trish and Bek! and my mum and dad can't even come as they have been invited to a engagement party... Suzie is looking fantastic but I'm so scared LOL





I'm hoping there will be a proffesional photographer there but I will take my camera to see if someone can get some shots for me...

Suzie is on at 9:15am with Best Taffy AMP

then hopefully she will get in best coloured LOL

then 9:45am with Classic head female

10am is best classic head.... maybe she could get in that? hehe

10:05am is best trot

10:30am is best mane and tail (just a bit of fun really lol)

then she has a break till 1:35pm when she has NSW state Champion mare 8 years and over...

doubt she will get in the supreme chamion mare but it could be cool





ahhhh LOL at least she has a break before state champion... I might be a little green that morning though...





so thoughts and prayers would be appreciated please for Sunday...



will let you all know how I go when we get back


----------



## AnnaC

HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY FINN!!



:ThumbUp



So glad to hear that you enjoyed (most of) your day and your special Birthday Tea!





Sorry Cassie, I seem to have lost a day somewhere this week so missed our special boy's special Day!

Good luck to you and Suzie for Sunday - sounds like a busy day for both of you, cant wait to hear how it goes but I just know that our wonderful Suzie will knock 'em dead and will bring back some prizes for you!


----------



## Wings

Happy B'day Finn!!!!

Sounds like he needs a play lesson from Derby



now that the mares let the foals go up to him he stands there while all three bite him and climb all over him... and loves every second!!



I'll get him to email FInn some tips!

Best of luck at the show, will keep my fingers crossed


----------



## cassie

Thanks Ladies





Suzie's summer coat is starting to come through woohoo!! I'm brushing like crazy (it won't be ready in time but she will look good anyway I think ) I got a whole bucket full of hair off her last night



and underneath was soooo shiny



so excited to see how she looks this summer! Finn is shedding.... just slow and steady like the rest of my little man! LOL

will let you know how we go and hopefully post some pics late sunday night or monday... fingers crossed... :/


----------



## cassie

*We got a pretty pink Ribbon!!!!!!*


----------



## Wings

PICS OR ELSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## countrymini

Yes photos please!!!!


----------



## Wings

I'm withholding any congrats until I see a pic


----------



## cassie

HEEHEEHEEHEE that was fun





first class Best Taffy Suzie didn't place (I didn't expect her to she is still shedding her winter coat)

2nd class Classic head female was a big class of 20 ponies.... she came 5th!!!!!!!



(so proud of her!)

3rd class Best trot massive class (they should have split it male and female) 29 ponies in that one, she didnt place but the judge really liked her





4th Class best mane and tail (don't know why I put her in that lol oh well) she didn't place.. gosh there were some gorgeous manes and tails in that!

5th Class! NSW Champion miniature pony mare 8 years and over.... she placed top 3!!!!!! WOOHOO!! so proud of her! (some of the people showing thought if she was in top condition she would have got reserve maybe even champion which is soo exciting!)

Suzie was an absoloute angel all day! and I was so proud of her





so excited to continue showing her and start showing Finn hehe and see how they go

pictures yes well... I got one of the guys to take some pics well I thought he got some anyway, I looked at my camera after... and nothing poo! lol

so there was a proffesional photographer there and I know she got some pics of Suzie working out so I will keep my eye out for pics and might get one or two... Diane I will get you a pic of Suzie in the paddock, I'm so sorry I didn't get any show pics for you all



I did try...



will take a pic of her ribbon too



its soo pretty!





Thanks everyone for supporting me!


----------



## Wings

Well I guess I can release the congrats then





Well done to both of you!!!!!!


----------



## AnnaC

Well done Cassie and Suzie!!



:ThumbUp

Shame about the camera (choose a more reliable person next time!!) but hope you can find one or two of the professional ones for us to see Cassie.


----------



## lexischase

Congrats Cassie!!! Pictures would have been fun but looking forward to the ones the photographer took! Sounds like a very fun day with your babies


----------



## jessj

Yay Suzie and Cassie!! Cant wait to see pics from the photographer!


----------



## cassie

thanks everyone



I have been stalking the photographers website like a hawk! nothing yet... I took some paddock pics yesterday with her and her ribbon <3 will try upload them at lunch



also got some new pics of little Hudson I'll post them on his page


----------



## cassie

pictures for you all






Suzie's ribbon!


she is so proud of what she won! <3





Finn is very proud of his mummy and wants to know where he can get one too


----------



## AnnaC

Aww bless them both - Suzie looks brilliant and little Finn will be following in her footsteps before too long!


----------



## Wings

Pretty Suz!!! ^^


----------



## cassie

thanks everyone excuse her fat tummy LOL I decided that as she was such a good girl she could spend a few days in the backyard hehe she loves that grass!! <3

Ive started putting a fleece rug on Finn at night hoping it will help him to lose his coat... any other suggestions other then clipping.. I really want him to lose it naturally but I attack him with the curry comb and the shedding blade and I don't get much out... :/ its really worrying me as we get the hotter weather starting to hit...


----------



## countrymini

Naughty boy must think its still too cold lol. My girls have started loosing hair in the fist fulls.


----------



## Jade10

cassie said:


> pictures for you all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 12174
> Suzie's ribbon!
> 
> View attachment 12175
> she is so proud of what she won! <3
> 
> View attachment 12173
> 
> 
> View attachment 12172
> Finn is very proud of his mummy and wants to know where he can get one too


Awww Congratulations



I absolutely love Suzie's colouring! Shes so pretty


----------



## AnnaC

Yep! Must admit to using blunt ended scissors to cut a few of my yearlings out of their tangled mess their first spring, but as Finn was happy to be clipped before, I'm sure he will be grateful for a quick 'run over' Cassie if your weather suddenly heats up.


----------



## cassie

ok thanks heaps girls



I was worried that clipping him when he was a foal might have made his coat stuff up with the natural molting... you know me I'm such a worry wart with my mini's lol

I might clip him soon then... as I think we are in for a hot summer (making up for last year apparantly... :/) should I use a 10# blade? I think thats what I used on him last time...

I need to give him a bath first





Anna I'm hoping he will be as good this time as he was last summer



fingers crossed


----------

